# Sono una traditrice ...



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Ciao a tutti...sono una donna di 38 anni con una bella famiglia ed un amante da 4 anni (tra alti e bassi).  
E' da tanto che vi leggo e so' cosa pensate di chi tradisce e delle donne che si fanno prendere in giro dall'amante che promette mari e monti e poi...
Ma sono in questa situazione...raccontarvi tutta la storia non basterebbe una vita, del perche' e' iniziata, di tutte le crisi che ci sono state (anche lui ha una bella famiglia, uomo di 46 anni) e del motivo per il quale va avanti.
So' solo che siamo ancora qui, nonostante abbiamo provato piu' volte ad allontanarci per non fare del male a chi ci sta vicino (appunto marito e moglie, figli, parenti e amici...).
Perche' sto' scrivendo? per cercare qualcuno nella mia situazione, con cui parlare e confidarmi, che mi aiuti a capire come si fa ad andare avanti cosi'...soprattutto se non e' solo sesso ma soprattutto amore (anche xche' a questo punto io e lui non saremmo ancora qui dopo tutte le cose che ci sono successe in questi anni, situazioni veramenti pesanti).
Probabilmente abbiamo trovato l'uno nell'altro l'amore della vita, ma troppo tardi...e non abbiamo il coraggio di mollare tutto e costruire la nostra felicita' sull'infelicita' degli altri...anche se cosi' chiaramente, non e' che ci stiamo comportando meglio. 
Grazie a tutti...


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2010)

Posso dirti una sola cosa? la vita è importante, l'amore è un optional. Se sai fare a meno del condizionatore in macchina saprai fare a meno dell'amore tardivo, se vuoi il condizionatore allora devi fare delle scelte drastiche pur sapendo che perderai status economico e tante altre cose, ma se ne vale la pena sarà da fare.


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...sono una donna di 38 anni con una bella famiglia ed un amante da 4 anni (tra alti e bassi).
> E' da tanto che vi leggo e so' cosa pensate di chi tradisce e delle donne che si fanno prendere in giro dall'amante che promette mari e monti e poi...
> Ma sono in questa situazione...raccontarvi tutta la storia non basterebbe una vita, del perche' e' iniziata, di tutte le crisi che ci sono state (anche lui ha una bella famiglia, uomo di 46 anni) e del motivo per il quale va avanti.
> So' solo che siamo ancora qui, nonostante abbiamo provato piu' volte ad allontanarci per non fare del male a chi ci sta vicino (appunto marito e moglie, figli, parenti e amici...).
> ...


Eccomi, sono un tradito/traditore.

Tradire come ben sai è forse l'atto più basso che può compiere un essere umano. 

Farlo per 4 anni è semplicemente da vigliacchi. Scusa la franchezza.

Leggere di traditori indecisi, che vivono nel dubbio e nel "dolore" di aver conosciuto l'amore troppo tardi mi fa venire i brividi... e di quel disgraziato con le corna lunghe metri che sta a casa ad aspettarti, ne vogliamo parlare del suo dolore quando scoprirà tutto?

Ripeto, ho tradito anch'io ma.... 4 anni... Fatti un esame di coscienza.

E scusa ancora se sono stato duro. Mi auguro tu riesca ad uscirne in qualche maniera.


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti una sola cosa? la vita è importante, l'amore è un optional. Se sai fare a meno del condizionatore in macchina saprai fare a meno dell'amore tardivo, se vuoi il condizionatore allora devi fare delle scelte drastiche pur sapendo che perderai status economico e tante altre cose, ma se ne vale la pena sarà da fare.


...non mi interessa di perdere le cose "materiali" (anche perche', capirai...!!) ma sconvolgere due famiglie...per ora ci abbiamo pensato tante volte, ma mai avuto il coraggio di farlo...e soprattutto rimarremmo "soli contro tutti"... apparteniamo entrambi a "mondi" molto "conservatori" per intenderci...


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> .........
> xche' *a questo punto io e lui non saremmo ancora qui dopo tutte le cose che ci sono successe in questi anni, situazioni veramenti pesanti*).
> ..


sicura sicura?
le situazioni pesanti possono fare da collante
se fosse amore forse avreste avuto la necessità di essere conseguenti

quanti figli e di che età avete?
i vostri partner non si accorgono di nulla?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...non mi interessa di perdere le cose "materiali" (anche perche', capirai...!!) ma sconvolgere due famiglie...per ora ci abbiamo pensato tante volte, ma mai avuto il coraggio di farlo...e soprattutto rimarremmo "soli contro tutti"... apparteniamo entrambi a "mondi" molto "conservatori" per intenderci...


è una scusa che vi siete creati, secondo me


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Eccomi, sono un tradito/traditore.
> 
> Tradire come ben sai è forse l'atto più basso che può compiere un essere umano.
> 
> ...


Si hai perfettamente RAGIONE e mi aspetto questi commenti in merito...con marito e moglie comunque non va benissimo, alcuni passi sono stati fatti, ma il coraggio di mollare tutto ci sembra per ora poco fattibile e pesante per tutti...(soprattutto x i figli).


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...sono una donna di 38 anni con una bella famiglia ed un amante da 4 anni (tra alti e bassi).
> E' da tanto che vi leggo e so' cosa pensate di chi tradisce e delle donne che si fanno prendere in giro dall'amante che promette mari e monti e poi...
> Ma sono in questa situazione...raccontarvi tutta la storia non basterebbe una vita, del perche' e' iniziata, di tutte le crisi che ci sono state (anche lui ha una bella famiglia, uomo di 46 anni) e del motivo per il quale va avanti.
> So' solo che siamo ancora qui, nonostante abbiamo provato piu' volte ad allontanarci per non fare del male a chi ci sta vicino (appunto marito e moglie, figli, parenti e amici...).
> ...


E allora continuate così... ma non fatevi scoprire. Sarebbe imperdonabile.


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sicura sicura?
> le situazioni pesanti possono fare da collante
> se fosse amore forse avreste avuto la necessità di essere conseguenti
> 
> ...


Io ho figli piccoli e lui una dell'eta' di mia figlia ed un ragazzo di 17 anni...in piena fase adolescenziale...che ha gia' vissuto (e vive) casini tra mamma e papa' (lei lo coinvolge molto nei problemi col marito) ...
Sicura io? no....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...sono una donna di 38 anni con una bella famiglia ed un amante da 4 anni (tra alti e bassi).
> E' da tanto che vi leggo e so' cosa pensate di chi tradisce e delle donne che si fanno prendere in giro dall'amante che promette mari e monti e poi...
> Ma sono in questa situazione...raccontarvi tutta la storia non basterebbe una vita, del perche' e' iniziata, di tutte le crisi che ci sono state (anche lui ha una bella famiglia, uomo di 46 anni) e del motivo per il quale va avanti.
> So' solo che siamo ancora qui, nonostante abbiamo provato piu' volte ad allontanarci per non fare del male a chi ci sta vicino (appunto marito e moglie, figli, parenti e amici...).
> ...


Una bella contraddizione a mio avviso.

Il grande amore che si sfascia di fronte a questioni pratiche... ci credo poco.
Ovvio che 4 anni non e' solo sesso.


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è una scusa che vi siete creati, secondo me


una scusa x cosa? per non affrontare la realta'?


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si hai perfettamente RAGIONE e mi aspetto questi commenti in merito...con marito e moglie comunque non va benissimo, alcuni passi sono stati fatti, ma il coraggio di mollare tutto ci sembra per ora poco fattibile e pesante per tutti...(soprattutto x i figli).



Io posso solo dirti che mentire per 4 anni è una cosa insostenibile e imperdonabile sia per chi mente, si per chi crede nella tua sincerità.

Vuoi andare con l'altro? Lo ami (a questo punto scusa ma lo dubito... avete fatto passi avanti ma non avete il coraggio... dopo anni di relazione clandestina...)? Allora vai, prenditi le tue responsabilità e rifatti una vita. Ma appunto, non sulle spalle di altri.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si hai perfettamente RAGIONE e mi aspetto questi commenti in merito...con marito e moglie comunque non va benissimo, alcuni passi sono stati fatti, ma il coraggio di mollare tutto ci sembra per ora poco fattibile e pesante per tutti...(soprattutto *x i figli*).


 
anche questa è una scusa frequente

ove non fosse, 
i figli crescono

quando saranno cresciuti, nel momento in cui potreste decidere di andarvene, i vostri coniugi avranno 10 o 15 anni di più
e minori possibilità di superare il colpo
gli avrete bruciato tutta la vita

può capitare il tradimento
ma se si resta per figli e immagine sociale, si rompe la relazione
non si resta con il piede in due scarpe perchè non si ha il coraggio di mostrarci per quello che siamo
(dirai, abbiamo provato a rompere ma non siamo riusciti: allora se ne traggono le debite conseguenze)


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una bella contraddizione a mio avviso.
> 
> Il grande amore che si sfascia di fronte a questioni pratiche... ci credo poco.
> Ovvio che 4 anni non e' solo sesso.


Abbiamo anche un amore forte per i nostri figli e la famiglia. Forse non ci aspettavamo di arrivare fino a questo punto...non so'.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> .......Ovvio che 4 anni non e' solo sesso.


ma una bella stampella emozionale


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> una scusa x cosa? per non affrontare la realta'?


si


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche questa è una scusa frequente
> 
> ove non fosse,
> i figli crescono
> ...


I nostri coniugi sanno che non e' piu' come prima con loro e che e' "successo qualcosa" che ci ha cambiati...ma forse anche loro non vogliono vedere Veramente le cose come stanno x paura di perderci per sempre...


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si


 puo' essere...


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma una bella stampella emozionale


 stampella emozionale...non ci avevo mai pensato...eppure quello che sentiamo l'uno x l'altro non l'abbiamo mai provato...e piu' passa il tempo e nonostante tutte le cose che abbiamo vissuto (e tante pesantissime sul serio), siamo ancora qui...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Abbiamo anche un amore forte per i nostri figli e la famiglia.* Forse non ci aspettavamo di arrivare fino a questo punto...non so'.


Che sulla bilancia e' sicuramente piu' forte del vostro. Questo dovrebbe farti pensare che forse, e dico forse, piuttosto che continuare con l'amante potresti provare a investire in tuo marito.

Per me e' una cosa che va provata. Se non funziona scegli quello che ritieni piu' giusto


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> I nostri coniugi sanno che non e' piu' come prima con loro e che e' "successo qualcosa" che ci ha cambiati...ma forse anche loro non vogliono vedere Veramente le cose come stanno x paura di perderci per sempre...



Ok ma... tu hai provato ad immaginare cosa significherebbe per tuo marito scoprire di essere stato tradito per 4 anni? Lo riesci a concepire? Riesci a sentire lo sconforto di aver vissuto una vita fittizia per così tanto tempo?

Io lo so che sembro un rompiballe come un ex fumatore, ma io so cosa vuol dire, perchè ho visto tutte e due le facce della medaglia. E forse ogni traditore dovrebbe essere tradito per capire quanto dolore comportano le nostre egoistiche azioni.

Non basta far intuire, non basta mostrarsi più freddi... bisogna andare fino in fondo alla cosa. Devi affrontare i tuoi sentimenti e seguirli.


----------



## minnie (15 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io posso solo dirti che *mentire per 4 anni è una cosa insostenibile e imperdonabile sia per chi mente, si per chi crede nella tua sincerità.*
> 
> Vuoi andare con l'altro? Lo ami (a questo punto scusa ma lo dubito... avete fatto passi avanti ma non avete il coraggio... dopo anni di relazione clandestina...)? Allora vai, prenditi le tue responsabilità e rifatti una vita. Ma appunto, non sulle spalle di altri.


 
Kid ha ragione. Il giorno in cui tutta questa storia dovesse uscire, anni di menzogne sarebbero ben più dolorose anche per i vostri figli che la verità ora. Personalmente ti dico, da tradita, che mi fa forse più male la menzogna, l'inganno che il dolore di una possibile perdita


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che sulla bilancia e' sicuramente piu' forte del vostro. Questo dovrebbe farti pensare che forse, e dico forse, piuttosto che continuare con l'amante potresti provare a investire in tuo marito.
> 
> Per me e' una cosa che va provata. Se non funziona scegli quello che ritieni piu' giusto


Ci abbiamo gia' provato ad interrompere la relazione (e x ben 4 volte o forse +) proprio x il bene delle famiglie e x non continuare a mentire...Ma con loro non riusciamo + a "riprovare" quello che c'era e ci manchiamo da impazzire. Anche parlare, sentirci, confidarci, coccolarci...(ripeto, non e' solo sesso, quello si troverebbe comunque e senza tutte ste menate no?)...
A "loro" vogliamo bene, c'e' un affetto profondo...ma tra noi e' diverso...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Kid ha ragione. Il giorno in cui tutta questa storia dovesse uscire, anni di menzogne sarebbero ben più dolorose anche per i vostri figli che la verità ora. Personalmente ti dico, da tradita, che mi fa forse più male la menzogna, l'inganno che il dolore di una possibile perdita


E io ti contro quoto. A me ha fatto più male la menzogna di pochi mesi che il resto.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

E' una situazione comoda. Il matrimonio diventa pesante per problemi pratici e per noia (accade a tutti) e si cerca una valvola di sfogo nell'amante. Chiaramente il rapporto con l'amante non è solo sesso, ma anche fatto di confidenze , sostegno, (piangerete ognuno sulle spalle dell'altro). Che dire? Finchè dura...il problema è non farsi scoprire.
Allora sì, che perdereste il vostro precario equilibrio.
Non dò giudizi morali: se il gioco vale la candela, continuate.


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E io ti contro quoto. A me ha fatto più male la menzogna di pochi mesi che il resto.


Un paio d'anni fa era quasi venuto fuori tutto...(mio marito sa' che mi ero "innamorata" di un altro e sua moglie uguale)...ma poi non so' come e perche'...e' "rientrato tutto"...pressioni, casini, tensioni, figli di mezzo...boh...saranno scuse, ma non e' facile...!


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Un paio d'anni fa era quasi venuto fuori tutto...(mio marito sa' che mi ero "innamorata" di un altro e sua moglie uguale)...ma poi non so' come e perche'...e' "rientrato tutto"...pressioni, casini, tensioni, figli di mezzo...boh...saranno scuse, ma non e' facile...!



Che non sia facile mi sembra scontato. Ma non è nemmeno una scusa. E' la tua vita, ma è anche quella di tuo marito e i vostri figli. Tu stai mentendo a tutti per paura di fargli del male... ma in realtà glie ne stai facendo molta di più.


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Che non sia facile mi sembra scontato. Ma non è nemmeno una scusa. E' la tua vita, ma è anche quella di tuo marito e i vostri figli. Tu stai mentendo a tutti per paura di fargli del male... ma in realtà glie ne stai facendo molta di più.


E' quello che ho scritto pure io...lo so' che cosi' comunque non e' "meglio", anzi... eppure ora e' cosi', non riusciamo, e non per poca "convinzione" o poco amore... Forse per "paura" ....


----------



## Papero (15 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' una situazione comoda. Il matrimonio diventa pesante per problemi pratici e per noia (accade a tutti) e si cerca una valvola di sfogo nell'amante. Chiaramente il rapporto con l'amante non è solo sesso, ma anche fatto di confidenze , sostegno, (piangerete ognuno sulle spalle dell'altro). Che dire? Finchè dura...il problema è non farsi scoprire.
> Allora sì, che perdereste il vostro precario equilibrio.
> Non dò giudizi morali: se il gioco vale la candela, continuate.


Quoto Iris e come lei non do giudizi. Però da traditore per oltre due anni posso dirti che quando ho confessato la mia tresca a mia moglie mi sono tolto un peso enorme, qualche tonnellata! Non so se lo rifarei, nel senso che forse è meglio darci un taglio e tenersi il rospo dentro, però l'ho fatto e il senso di colpa adesso è nell'archivio della mia coscienza...


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto Iris e come lei non do giudizi. Però da traditore per oltre due anni posso dirti che quando ho confessato la mia tresca a mia moglie mi sono tolto un peso enorme, qualche tonnellata! Non so se lo rifarei, nel senso che forse è meglio darci un taglio e tenersi il rospo dentro, però l'ho fatto e il senso di colpa adesso è nell'archivio della mia coscienza...


Si ma probabilmente tu eri convinto "di poter recuperare" con tua moglie...io pur volendo a mio marito un bene dell'anima e standoci "bene", non lo amo e non sento quello che ho provato x quest'uomo...conosciuto purtroppo "tardi"...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E' quello che ho scritto pure io...lo so' che cosi' comunque non e' "meglio", anzi... eppure ora e' cosi', non riusciamo, e non per poca "convinzione" o poco amore... Forse per "paura" ....



E cosa stai sperando di trovare qui dentro, l'ispirazione? Da i non ci credo, sei una persona adulta. Sai benissimo che stai sbagliando ma cerchi qualche attenuante... che non esiste. Devi uscirne da sola, molti qui ce l'hanno fatta.


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E cosa stai sperando di trovare qui dentro, l'ispirazione? Da i non ci credo, sei una persona adulta. Sai benissimo che stai sbagliando ma cerchi qualche attenuante... che non esiste. Devi uscirne da sola, molti qui ce l'hanno fatta.


Visto che e' un sito sul tradimento, cercavo di "capire" se puo' esistere una "situazione" del genere...tutto qui. E magari farmi aiutare a capirci qualcosa...senza falsi moralismi e giudizi. Che sono scontati, chiaro! Ma che non servono a niente se fatti tanto x farli...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Visto che e' un sito sul tradimento, cercavo di "capire" se puo' esistere una "situazione" del genere...tutto qui. E magari farmi aiutare a capirci qualcosa...senza falsi moralismi e giudizi. Che sono scontati, chiaro! Ma che non servono a niente se fatti tanto x farli...



Ma nessuna critica in questo caso può essere gratuita. Siamo tutti o traditi o traditori, in alcuni casi siamo entrambi. Sappiamo di cosa stai parlando, sono cose che sentiamo praticamente tutti i giorni e tutti dicono bene o male le stesse cose. 

Per questo mi fanno sorridere i tuoi "non so che fare", "non riesco ad uscirne"... perchè in realtà sono di circostanza. Tu sapresti come fare, sapresti come uscirne, ma non l ofai, perchè nella situazione in cui sei ora puoi avere entrambe le parti con il minimo scotto da pagare.

Ma non puoi andare avanti all'infinito, una scelta la dovrai fare prima o po. Perchè rimandare ancora? Dolore ne avrai sia che sceglierai l'uno che l'altro.

Ma basta mentire, almeno a te stessa.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci abbiamo gia' provato ad interrompere la relazione (e x ben 4 volte o forse +) proprio x il bene delle famiglie e x non continuare a mentire...Ma con loro non riusciamo + a "riprovare" quello che c'era e ci manchiamo da impazzire. Anche parlare, sentirci, confidarci, coccolarci...(ripeto, non e' solo sesso, quello si troverebbe comunque e senza tutte ste menate no?)...
> A "loro" vogliamo bene, c'e' un affetto profondo...ma tra noi e' diverso...


Certo che vi mancate, senza offesa ma il vostro non e' tradimento ma "bigamia"... tra virgolette per ovvi motivi.
Avete bisogno l'uno dell'altra come uno zoppo delle stampelle... senza la vostra relazione affrontereste il problema vero del vostro matrimonio e non e' molto comodo.
Tutte le relazioni hanno un equilibrio, questo e' il vostro.


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si ma probabilmente tu eri convinto "di poter recuperare" con tua moglie...io pur volendo a mio marito un bene dell'anima e standoci "bene", non lo amo e non sento quello che ho provato x quest'uomo...conosciuto purtroppo "tardi"...


 
Quindi hai già deciso di tenerti entrambi.
Te lo ripeto: finchè dura...


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che vi mancate, senza offesa ma il vostro non e' tradimento ma "bigamia"... tra virgolette per ovvi motivi.
> Avete bisogno l'uno dell'altra come uno zoppo delle stampelle... senza la vostra relazione affrontereste il problema vero del vostro matrimonio e non e' molto comodo.
> Tutte le relazioni hanno un equilibrio, questo e' il vostro.


OT ma la tua firma? :rotfl: Da dove salta fuori?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si ma probabilmente tu eri convinto "di poter recuperare" con tua moglie...io pur volendo a mio marito un bene dell'anima e standoci "bene", non lo amo e non sento quello che ho provato x quest'uomo...conosciuto purtroppo "tardi"...


L'immagine del partner, quando si ha un altro più recente, più preso da noi però meno impegnativo, meno quotidiano, meno vincolato dai problemi familiari, è per forza di cose offuscata, meno brillante, più "tiepida".

Arrivi a non "vederlo" più, la mente è rivolta solo all'esterno al possibile sogno e alla possibile via di fuga dal quotidiano, dalla routine...

Come è successo che hai conosciuto l'altro? Non interessa tanto la situazione, il contesto in cui è avvenuto, ma come eri messa tu, che periodo stavi attraversando, la tua situazione "emotiva" dell'epoca...


Ps. Ti scrive chi in un certo senso ha vissuto una situazione analoga per un certo, lungo periodo...e ti assicuro che mai avrei creduto di riconsiderare il rapporto con mia moglie come recuperabile...ma il problema ero IO, non lei!


----------



## Kid (15 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'immagine del partner, quando si ha un altro più recente, più preso da noi però meno impegnativo, meno quotidiano, meno vincolato dai problemi familiari, è per forza di cose offuscata, meno brillante, più "tiepida".
> 
> Arrivi a non "vederlo" più, la mente è rivolta solo all'esterno al possibile sogno e alla possibile via di fuga dal quotidiano, dalla routine...
> 
> ...


Dieci righe di verità assoluta. bravo, quoto tutto.


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'immagine del partner, quando si ha un altro più recente, più preso da noi però meno impegnativo, meno quotidiano, meno vincolato dai problemi familiari, è per forza di cose offuscata, meno brillante, più "tiepida".
> 
> Arrivi a non "vederlo" più, la mente è rivolta solo all'esterno al possibile sogno e alla possibile via di fuga dal quotidiano, dalla routine...
> 
> ...


Si in effetti quando l'ho conosciuto non era un bel periodo x un sacco di "problemi" soprattutto esterni alla coppia...ho tradito perche' avevo bisogno di quello di cui parli sopra...ma poi non e' stato + cosi'. Il rapporto con questa persona e' cresciuto, e' cambiato...e ripeto, abbiamo gia' provato a "lasciarci" piu' volte e per periodi anche non brevi, ma siamo ancora qua.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si in effetti quando l'ho conosciuto non era un bel periodo x un sacco di "problemi" soprattutto esterni alla coppia...ho tradito perche' avevo bisogno di quello di cui parli sopra...ma poi non e' stato + cosi'. Il rapporto con questa persona e' cresciuto, e' cambiato...e ripeto, abbiamo gia' provato a "lasciarci" piu' volte e per periodi anche non brevi, ma siamo ancora qua.


Scusa se insisto, ma perchè quei problemi esterni non li hai condivisi con tuo marito ma con un altro?

Lasciarsi per lasciarsi ha poco senso e poca presa se non si chiarisce (con noi stessi) cosa davvero ci da l'altra storia e cosa davvero si cerca (per se stessi) nell'altra storia...:sonar:


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Ciao Elisa, d'istinto volevo scriverti beh continuate così allora. Ma non va bene, ma è vivere a metà, ma è non rischiare. I figli la famiglia l'ambiente conservatore, tutte scuse. A meno che non ne parliate chiaramente coi rispettivi coniugi e state a vedere che succede (quattro anni sono tanti, non mi stupirebbe se qualche avventura fosse accaduta anche ai vostri partner).


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto, ma perchè quei problemi esterni non li hai condivisi con tuo marito ma con un altro?
> 
> Lasciarsi per lasciarsi ha poco senso e poca presa se non si chiarisce (con noi stessi) cosa davvero ci da l'altra storia e cosa davvero si cerca (per se stessi) nell'altra storia...:sonar:


In quel momento mio marito era "preso" da altre questioni personali, insomma era il classico momento di M... 
Io invece insisto che non e' questo il punto...il punto e' che ora questo uomo c'e'...che ho capito che mi da' tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato, che siamo fatti l'uno x l'altro e che per lui sento emozioni mai provate...
Il problema e' che non abbiamo il "coraggio" di mollare tutto e farci ODIARE da tutti (figli compresi) x vivere LIBERAMENTE il nostro amore.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...non mi interessa di perdere le cose "materiali" (anche perche', capirai...!!) ma sconvolgere due famiglie...per ora ci abbiamo pensato tante volte, ma mai avuto il coraggio di farlo...e soprattutto rimarremmo "soli contro tutti"... apparteniamo entrambi a "mondi" molto "conservatori" per intenderci...


 
Benvenuta, Elisa.
Di' la verità: è lui che non vuole separarsi? Hai un po' fatto un esame PRECISO della situazione, o stai nel limbo?


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuta, Elisa.
> Di' la verità: è lui che non vuole separarsi? Hai un po' fatto un esame PRECISO della situazione, o stai nel limbo?


 Ciao! Beh...lui e' ancora meno "convinto" di me x il problema di dove andare e di tutta una situazione familiare. Sicuramente c'e' una grossa "paura" di cambiare vita e si sa', gli uomini sono ancora + "codardi" di noi, questa e' una certezza. Ma se non mi amasse, ne troverebbe di donne che starebbero con lui solo x sesso e senza tutti questi problemi a cui andiamo incontro OGNI GIORNO! (perche' con loro comunque va male e ho le prove che sia cosi' anche a casa sua).


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> OT ma la tua firma? :rotfl: Da dove salta fuori?


OT: Da Mr. Lemmy Kilmister... mica cotiche:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> In quel momento mio marito era "preso" da altre questioni personali, insomma era il classico momento di M...
> Io invece insisto che non e' questo il punto...*il punto e' che ora questo uomo c'e'*...*che ho capito che mi da' tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato,* che siamo fatti l'uno x l'altro e che per lui sento emozioni mai provate...
> Il problema e' che non abbiamo il "coraggio" di mollare tutto e farci ODIARE da tutti (figli compresi) x vivere LIBERAMENTE il nostro amore.


C'è perchè TU hai deciso che ci sia, al di là di sentimentalismi e compagnia cantante.

Che poi tu abbia sempre desiderato qualcuno part-time, o una relazione mordi e fuggi, attimi rubati, cose vissute di nascosto e non alla luce del sole, senza progettulità nè costrutti futuri...può anche essere, ma allora il problema del tradimento è il meno...:singleeye:


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'è perchè TU hai deciso che ci sia, al di là di sentimentalismi e compagnia cantante.
> 
> Che poi tu abbia sempre desiderato qualcuno part-time, o una relazione mordi e fuggi, attimi rubati, cose vissute di nascosto e non alla luce del sole, senza progettulità nè costrutti futuri...può anche essere, ma allora il problema del tradimento è il meno...:singleeye:


 
No zero...non e' cosi'...anche xche' dopo 4 anni non e' + ne' un amore part-time, ne' una relazione mordi e fuggi...e' qualcosa di +.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si hai perfettamente RAGIONE e mi aspetto questi commenti in merito...con marito e moglie comunque non va benissimo, alcuni passi sono stati fatti, ma il coraggio di mollare tutto ci sembra per ora poco fattibile e pesante per tutti...(soprattutto x i figli).


 quando leggo queste cose penso sempre a casi 'estremi'.
Cosa fareste se tu restassi incinta di lui per un errore?
Cosa fareste se a uno dei due venissero diagnosticati 2 mesi di vita? 
O se uno dei due coniugi ignari morisse? 
Mi piacerebbe rispondessi in modo concreto, come fossero esempi reali.


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando leggo queste cose penso sempre a casi 'estremi'.
> Cosa fareste se tu restassi incinta di lui per un errore?
> Cosa fareste se a uno dei due venissero diagnosticati 2 mesi di vita?
> O se uno dei due coniugi ignari morisse?
> Mi piacerebbe rispondessi in modo concreto, come fossero esempi reali.


si casi molto estremi...
Ma come si fa a rispondere?? bisogna essere nella situazione per capire cosa si vuole fare.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si casi molto estremi...
> Ma come si fa a rispondere?? bisogna essere nella situazione per capire cosa si vuole fare.


 ma tu SEI nella situazione.
fate l'amore.
si rompe il preservativo e rimani incinta.
che fai?


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma tu SEI nella situazione.
> fate l'amore.
> si rompe il preservativo e rimani incinta.
> che fai?


ma perche' sta' domanda?? che c'entra?


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao! Beh...lui e' ancora meno "convinto" di me x il problema di dove andare e di tutta una situazione familiare. Sicuramente c'e' una grossa "paura" di cambiare vita e si sa', gli uomini sono ancora + "codardi" di noi, questa e' una certezza. Ma se non mi amasse, ne troverebbe di donne che starebbero con lui solo x sesso e senza tutti questi problemi a cui andiamo incontro OGNI GIORNO! (perche' con loro comunque va male e ho le prove che sia cosi' anche a casa sua).


sicuramente dovrebbe trovare un monolocale in affitto. quindi avrebbe questa spesa. E il mantenimento. 
Non so che lavoro fa e quanto guadagna, ma sarebbero sacrifici. Niente cene fuori nè bei vestiti o auto nuove. 
Tu invece dovresti accordarti con tuo marito per la casa. 
L'odio dei figli... mah, per cosa? Per dire a tuo marito che non lo ami più? Le cose che si sentono giuste, fatte nel modo corretto per tutti, alla fine si superano. Forse rinuncerai al mantenimento per te, prendendo solo quello per i figli e dando modo a tuo marito di vederli spessissimo. Farai più sacrifici economici. 
Strano, ma più ci ragiono più si tratta sempre e solo di soldi. Sacrifici economici. In nome di questi si sacrifica un rapporto che si credeva d'amore vero?


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sicuramente dovrebbe trovare un monolocale in affitto. quindi avrebbe questa spesa. E il mantenimento.
> Non so che lavoro fa e quanto guadagna, ma sarebbero sacrifici. Niente cene fuori nè bei vestiti o auto nuove.
> Tu invece dovresti accordarti con tuo marito per la casa.
> L'odio dei figli... mah, per cosa? Per dire a tuo marito che non lo ami più? Le cose che si sentono giuste, fatte nel modo corretto per tutti, alla fine si superano. Forse rinuncerai al mantenimento per te, prendendo solo quello per i figli e dando modo a tuo marito di vederli spessissimo. Farai più sacrifici economici.
> Strano, ma più ci ragiono più si tratta sempre e solo di soldi. Sacrifici economici. In nome di questi si sacrifica un rapporto che si credeva d'amore vero?


No non c'entrano i soldi...niente abbiamo e niente avremmo... siamo persone "Normali" che si permettono il "minimo"....


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma perche' sta' domanda?? che c'entra?


Vorrei che tu ti calassi con realisticità nella vita che vivi. 
E' questa. Non è la vita di un'altra. E' la tua, queste cose possono accadere.
Se puoi affrontare queste FORSE puoi affrontare anche una separazione, no? Ma dato che non rispondi forse sei tu la prima che sta comoda nello stallo, che non decide perchè non le conviene decidere. Se tuo marito ti picchiava ti separavi? Sì, ma non eri tu la cattiva. E allora forse è solo tutto qui. Non vuoi passare per la cattiva. E anche quest'amore.... forse è solo il riflesso del non voler essere cattiva ed egoista ma innamorata (sentimento molto più nobile) .


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No non c'entrano i soldi...niente abbiamo e niente avremmo... siamo persone "Normali" che si permettono il "minimo"....


 e allora dov'è il problema? perchè non separarsi ?Analizza i punti uno per uno. Cosa accadrebbe? O non vuoi farlo per non cozzare con la realtà: che non si vuole separare nessuno dei due?


----------



## Elisa (15 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Vorrei che tu ti calassi con realisticità nella vita che vivi.
> E' questa. Non è la vita di un'altra. E' la tua, queste cose possono accadere.
> Se puoi affrontare queste FORSE puoi affrontare anche una separazione, no? Ma dato che non rispondi forse sei tu la prima che sta comoda nello stallo, che non decide perchè non le conviene decidere. Se tuo marito ti picchiava ti separavi? Sì, ma non eri tu la cattiva. E allora forse è solo tutto qui. Non vuoi passare per la cattiva. E anche quest'amore.... forse è solo il riflesso del non voler essere cattiva ed egoista ma innamorata (sentimento molto più nobile) .


No mi dispiace non e' cosi'...anche xche' ho detto a mio marito che mi ero innamorata di un altro e sa' che le cose non sono + tornate come prima...ma ci avevamo riprovato in un certo senso...(quando ho raccontato che ci siamo lasciati + volte con l'amante x salvare le famiglie)...ma l'amore ha prevalso...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No mi dispiace non e' cosi'...anche xche' ho detto a mio marito che mi ero innamorata di un altro e sa' che le cose non sono + tornate come prima...ma ci avevamo riprovato in un certo senso...(quando ho raccontato che ci siamo lasciati + volte con l'amante x salvare le famiglie)...ma l'amore ha prevalso...


 va bene.
sei innamorata.
lui è innamorato.
siete destinati a stare insieme. 
un mucchio di coppie si separano. 
mio cugino s'è sposato da poco con l'amante. 
lei è rimasta incinta e lui ha deciso di lasciare moglie e due figli e s'è messo con lei. E' nata la nuova piccolina e alla fine i figli di lui l'hanno perdonato e uno vive con loro addirittura. ah, l'ex moglie era una che metteva i figli contro e li coinvolgeva. 
perchè non potrebbe accadere anche a voi?


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2010)

Rispondi un poco a Grande che ccredo abbia esperienza su questo.
Io una piccola cosa da dirti però la ho. Non avete nulla da perdere se vi separate? Accidenti se avete da perdere, perchè gli alimenti e quant'altro, le  spese in più (tre case al posto di due) diventano enormi e con i soldi uguali a prima da persona normali si passa da una vita normale a rischio indigenza puro.
L'amore tuo e del tuo amante può superare la povertà? 
Però sinceramente se aspetti che i figli crescano e poi voi due farete il gran passo avrete solo rubato anni ai vostri rispettivi coniugi, li avrete messi davanti alla impossibilità di ricrearsi una vita mentre voi non solo l'avrete, ma l'avete anche avuta prima prendendo da loro attimi.


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2010)

Però sinceramente...mi fate un poco di tenerezza!!! innamorati con famiglie e le cose con i vostri rispettivi coniugi vanno male e questo rinsalda il vostro rapporto...scommetti che vivendo l'intera quotidianità con lui potresti ricrederti quasi di certo del tuo attuale marito.
Alcune volte l'amante è vero amore...ma nella quotidianità diventa insopportabile e come tutto anche l'amore si consuma!


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però sinceramente...mi fate un poco di tenerezza!!! innamorati con famiglie e le cose con i vostri rispettivi coniugi vanno male e questo rinsalda il vostro rapporto...scommetti che vivendo l'intera quotidianità con lui potresti ricrederti quasi di certo del tuo attuale marito.
> Alcune volte l'amante è vero amore...*ma nella quotidianità diventa insopportabile e come tutto anche l'amore si consuma*!


 è una bella prova , in effetti


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una bella prova , in effetti


Non so, ma ho notato molto spesso che il grande amore della vita...non si capisce mai pwerchè sia un ex o una ex, mentre si vive felici sinceramente amando un'altra persona :carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Aprile 2010)

Ciao Elisa!
 Se ogni scelta che facciamo non fosse gravida di conseguenze per il futuro nostro e di chi è, in qualsiasi modo, legato a noi, tutto sarebbe più facile.
Quando ami e hai il cuore pieno di tanto sentimento che sei certa che ti basterà per vivere insieme al tuo uomo fino a quando sarete vecchi e uno dei due terrà la mano dell'altro sul letto di morte, è sincera la tua promessa di restargli fedele.
Ma l'immaginazione è troppo sterile e il cuore troppo poroso per prefigurarsi tutte le fatiche e trattenere tutto l'amore di un'intera vita!
Qualcuno accantona l'amore e sopravvive di affetto, come per i cani, qualcun altro lo trasforma in abitudine e vive in coppia con la stessa verve con cui si passa tra i molari il filo interdentale alla sera, altri si trascinano nel domani resistendo e sopportando, come chi è affetto da cronici mal di testa sperando che, col passare del tempo, facciano un po' meno male...
Questo vale per te, per tuo marito, per l'uomo che frequenti e per sua moglie.
Stava per uscire tutto, l'hai detto, sapevate in quattro e in quattro avete taciuto, guardato dall'altra parte e continuato a camminare per la vostra strada, la stessa strada che avete scelto quando credevate che non sarebbe stata impossibile da percorrere...
Ti auguro solo che, col passare del tempo, faccia tutto un po' meno male!
(Spero che, con l'utilizzo delle virgole, non ci sia bisogno di leggermi due volte...)
Ciao!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa!
> Se ogni scelta che facciamo non fosse gravida di conseguenze per il futuro nostro e di chi è, in qualsiasi modo, legato a noi, tutto sarebbe più facile.
> Quando ami e hai il cuore pieno di tanto sentimento che sei certa che ti basterà per vivere insieme al tuo uomo fino a quando sarete vecchi e uno dei due terrà la mano dell'altro sul letto di morte, è sincera la tua promessa di restargli fedele.
> Ma l'immaginazione è troppo sterile e il cuore troppo poroso per prefigurarsi tutte le fatiche e trattenere tutto l'amore di un'intera vita!
> ...


 le virgole aiutano :up:
(e l'avatar è carinissimo!! )


----------



## Verena67 (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, sono agghiacciata da donne come te. Non perché tradisci o ti sei innamorata di un altro. Ci sono passata, so cosa vuol dire.

Ma perché vivi in un mondo che "gira tutto intorno a te".

C'è di peggio del non amare qualcuno. E quel peggio è NON VEDERLO PROPRIO.

Scusami, ma tu non vedi proprio nulla. In fondo in fondo, nemmeno te stessa, e questa è la cosa piu' triste di tutte.

Leggerti mi lascia una gran tristezza addosso. Almeno un lampo di delusione, di  colpa, di ...qualcosa.

Niente.


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, ma ho notato molto spesso che il grande amore della vita...non si capisce mai pwerchè sia un ex o una ex, mentre si vive felici sinceramente amando un'altra persona :carneval:


In effetti succede un sacco di volte, purtroppo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...sono una donna di 38 anni con una bella famiglia ed un amante da 4 anni (tra alti e bassi).
> E' da tanto che vi leggo e so' cosa pensate di chi tradisce e delle donne che si fanno prendere in giro dall'amante che promette mari e monti e poi...
> Ma sono in questa situazione...raccontarvi tutta la storia non basterebbe una vita, del perche' e' iniziata, di tutte le crisi che ci sono state (anche lui ha una bella famiglia, uomo di 46 anni) e del motivo per il quale va avanti.
> So' solo che siamo ancora qui, nonostante abbiamo provato piu' volte ad allontanarci per non fare del male a chi ci sta vicino (appunto marito e moglie, figli, parenti e amici...).
> ...


*Lo sai che è la balla numero 3 del manuale delle balle che si raccontano gli amanti, vero?
°e questa è la 4...

P.S. Con simpatia per il dubbio che sta nascendo


----------



## Isola (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...sono una donna di 38 anni con una bella famiglia ed un amante da 4 anni (tra alti e bassi).
> E' da tanto che vi leggo e so' cosa pensate di chi tradisce e delle donne che si fanno prendere in giro dall'amante che promette mari e monti e poi...
> Ma sono in questa situazione...raccontarvi tutta la storia non basterebbe una vita, del perche' e' iniziata, di tutte le crisi che ci sono state (anche lui ha una bella famiglia, uomo di 46 anni) e del motivo per il quale va avanti.
> So' solo che siamo ancora qui, nonostante abbiamo provato piu' volte ad allontanarci per non fare del male a chi ci sta vicino (appunto marito e moglie, figli, parenti e amici...).
> ...


 
Ciao Elisa,
io penso che tu stia vivendo 2 vite parallele e che in ognuna delle due non sei te stessa. Sono 2 condizioni "comode" ognuna per motivi diversi: da una parte la tua famiglia, con l'affetto dei figli e di un marito cmq stabile, nonostante gli alti e bassi; dall'altra parte la tua storia clandestina, stimolante, eccitante e leggera, fatta solo della parte facile di una relazione, la passione, gli incontri fugaci, il desiderio, le coccole come dici tu. E' chiaro che se questa seconda storia si sostituisse alla tua vita matrimoniale e diventasse la tua unica nuova storia, chiudendo quindi il tuo matrimonio e svoltando completamente dall'altra parte, si ripeterebbero gli stessi alti  e bassi e si ripresenterebbero le stesse circostanza che ti hanno indotta a cercare altrove quel brivido e quelle emozioni che sicuramente non ti dava più il tuo matrimonio.
Secondo me, se tu (e lo stesso vale per il tuo amante) fossi davvero convinta e innamorata di lui non potresti fare altro che vivere la tua vita con lui, ti adatteresti ai cambiamenti e decideresti con naturalezza che la tua vita proseguirà con lui. Invece, secondo me, ti nascondi un po' dietro il discorso della sofferenza dei figli e dei rispettivi partner, perchè probabilmente dentro di te non hai il coraggio per svoltare davvero. E perchè non hai il coraggio? perchè l'amore non c'entra nulla (altrimenti non potresti farne a meno, sarebbe l'unica alternativa per la tua stessa sopravvivenza). Probabilmente avete iniziato per caso questa storia parallela in un momento di piatta vita matrimoniale e l'avete usata (vi siete usati in un certo senso) per cercare quello che vi mancava, ma quello che mancava soprattutto dentro voi stessi.
Il fatto che avete continuato per 4 anni non è affatto segno d'amore, secondo me, ma è successo perchè ERA FACILE, cioè è molto più facile prendere dagli altri quello che manca in noi stessi, mettersi a indagare dentro di noi e consapevolmente capire cosa non va, cosa vorremmo e cosa dovremmo cambiare. E' più facile mettere la toppa sul buco e andare avanti, voi siete stati l'uno per l'altro la toppa.
Quello che secondo me dovreste fare adesso, è prendere consapevolmente e d'accordo tra voi due, un periodo di isolamento e riflessione, in cui non vi sentite mai, ma che non deve partire come una preannunciata rottura, ma solo come un isolamento volontario per riflettere. Magari dopo questo periodo capirete che vi amate davvero e allora vorrete e troverete il coraggio di cambiare le vostre vite.
Ad esempio stabilite oggi stesso di vedervi solo i 1 Settembre 2010, e farete il punto della situazione. Ma fino a quel giorno nessun contatto, nessun contatto!!! Dovete essere decisi. Non siete dei ragazzini, è la vostra vita, dovete agire consapevolmente.
Approfittate di quel periodo di distacco per riflettere prima su di voi, poi sul vostro matrimonio e poi sulla vostra relazione. 
Questo è il consiglio che sento di darti. Nessun giudizio, nessun moralismo. Agisci liberamente per far prendere alla tua vita la strada che credi più opportuna. Non puoi vivere in questo modo frammentato, non ti rende un essere umano completo. Fare una scelta ti libererà. 
A presto.
     Isola


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> In quel momento mio marito era "preso" da altre questioni personali, insomma era il classico momento di M...
> Io invece insisto che non e' questo il punto...il punto e' che ora questo uomo c'e'...che ho capito che mi da' tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato, che siamo fatti l'uno x l'altro e che *per lui sento emozioni mai provate...*
> Il problema e' che non abbiamo il "coraggio" di mollare tutto e farci ODIARE da tutti (figli compresi) x vivere LIBERAMENTE il nostro amore.


 Questa è la 1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No non c'entrano i soldi...niente abbiamo e niente avremmo... siamo persone "Normali" che si permettono il "minimo"....


<Eheeeeeeeeeeeee e allora vedresti come il minimo diventa davvero minimo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2010)

Elisa non pensiamo ai rispettivi coniugi per un attimo (tanto ci sei abituata) loro sono solo quelli che non vogliono capire e intanto condivido davvero il quotidiano e tengono in piedi la famiglisa e gestiscono la metà di tutto lasciandovi il tempo per voi...
Pensiamo a voi.
Ma che razza d'uomo che ama accetta che la "sua " donna quella che ha sempre sognato, quella che davvero lo capisce, che gli fa provare per la prima volto quel sentimento nobile, travolgente e appagante ...condivida tavola, letto e cesso con un altro uomo?
E tu?
Tu che razza di donna sei che accetti di fare l'amore con lui sapendo che poi ...lo farà con lei, dormirà con lei, si farà far da mangiare da lei, si farà curare l'influenza da lei, si farà comprare le cose da lei, si farà lavare le muntande da lei?
Che razza d'amore è?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Aprile 2010)

mi sono persa la balla n. 1


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Aprile 2010)

no scusa, volevo dire la 2


----------



## brace (16 Aprile 2010)

elisa io sono nella tua identica ma proprio identica situazione da 17 mesi e ti capisco benissimo . io sto cercando la forza di riprendere in mano la mia vita ma per codardia fragilità egoismo rimando sempre in attesa di non so cosa .   l amore per i figli secondo me può essere un motivo per continuare  a vivere in un matrimonio finto . la loro sofferenza mi ucciderebbe ma non riesco neppure a privarmi della donna che amo non è un alibi se non ci fossero bambini saprei benissimo cosa fare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> no scusa, volevo dire la 2


 Con il mio coniuge non facciamo sesso da anni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

brace ha detto:


> elisa io sono nella tua identica ma proprio identica situazione da 17 mesi e ti capisco benissimo . io sto cercando la forza di riprendere in mano la mia vita ma per codardia fragilità egoismo rimando sempre in attesa di non so cosa . l amore per i figli secondo me può essere un motivo per continuare a vivere in un matrimonio finto . la loro sofferenza mi ucciderebbe ma non riesco neppure a privarmi della donna che amo non è un alibi se non ci fossero bambini saprei benissimo cosa fare.


 Ti saranno tutti riconoscenti... :incazzato:


----------



## brace (16 Aprile 2010)

persa ex fumatrice vero ? o forse unica depositaria della verità?


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No zero...non e' cosi'...anche xche' dopo 4 anni non e' + ne' un amore part-time, ne' una relazione mordi e fuggi...e' qualcosa di +.


 
Per la tua storia,e se hai 3 figli ,e per come scrivi potresti essere l'amante di mio marito .
Però che io sappia il marito di lei non sapeva niente...e tu la moglie di lui l'hai incontrata? ci hai parlato? :singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

brace ha detto:


> persa ex fumatrice vero ? o forse unica depositaria della verità?


 Mai fumato, mai tradito.
Non sono l'unica... :mrgreen:
Ma stai certo che poi le cose saltano fuori e non è contento nessuno, neanche tu.
Pensa a tutte le volte che hai esortato i tuoi figli all'impegno o quando li hai rimproverati per una bugia ...beh immagina come reagiranno scoprendo di aver nuotato nelle menzogne.


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

brace ha detto:


> elisa io sono nella tua identica ma proprio identica situazione da 17 mesi e ti capisco benissimo . io sto cercando la forza di riprendere in mano la mia vita ma per codardia fragilità egoismo rimando sempre in attesa di non so cosa . *l amore per i figli secondo me può essere un motivo per continuare a vivere in un matrimonio finto *. la loro sofferenza mi ucciderebbe ma non riesco neppure a privarmi della donna che amo non è un alibi se non ci fossero bambini saprei benissimo cosa fare.


Non lo è, credimi.
La cosa più bella al mondo è svegliarsi al fianco di chi si ama ...e a lungo andare fingere è sempre più difficile.
Trovalo questo coraggio proprio per la serenità futura dei tuoi figli.
E in nome dell'amore che hai avuto per tua moglie un giorno rendile la sua libertà di amare ed essere amata...merita una vita di finzione?


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai fumato, mai tradito.
> Non sono l'unica... :mrgreen:
> Ma stai certo che poi le cose saltano fuori e non è contento nessuno, neanche tu.
> Pensa a tutte le volte che hai esortato i tuoi figli all'impegno o quando li hai rimproverati per una bugia ...beh immagina come reagiranno scoprendo di aver nuotato nelle menzogne.


 
Io fumo solo 

Per il resto sai che la penso come te ma...io non sono coerente :sonar:


----------



## Becco (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...sono una donna di 38 anni con una bella famiglia ed un amante da 4 anni (tra alti e bassi).
> E' da tanto che vi leggo e so' cosa pensate di chi tradisce e delle donne che si fanno prendere in giro dall'amante che promette mari e monti e poi...
> Ma sono in questa situazione...raccontarvi tutta la storia non basterebbe una vita, del perche' e' iniziata, di tutte le crisi che ci sono state (anche lui ha una bella famiglia, uomo di 46 anni) e del motivo per il quale va avanti.
> So' solo che siamo ancora qui, nonostante abbiamo provato piu' volte ad allontanarci per non fare del male a chi ci sta vicino (appunto marito e moglie, figli, parenti e amici...).
> ...


Una delle cose belle e importanti (forse l'unica) di questi forum è che protetti dall'anonimato si possono affrontare e discutere temi e problemi importanti come quello del tradimento e potere così dire soprattutto a se stessi la verità. Ecco io vorrei che Elisa ci spiegasse perchè non lo fa. 
Perchè invece di parlare del grande amore tardivo e di volere proteggere i figli dallo scombussolamento di un divorzio, non dice che è soltanto per comodità e vigliaccheria che non affronta la verità.
Becco


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rispondi un poco a Grande che ccredo abbia esperienza su questo.
> Io una piccola cosa da dirti però la ho. Non avete nulla da perdere se vi separate? Accidenti se avete da perdere, perchè gli alimenti e quant'altro, le spese in più (tre case al posto di due) diventano enormi e con i soldi uguali a prima da persona normali si passa da una vita normale a rischio indigenza puro.
> L'amore tuo e del tuo amante può superare la povertà?
> Però sinceramente se aspetti che i figli crescano e poi voi due farete il gran passo avrete solo rubato anni ai vostri rispettivi coniugi, li avrete messi davanti alla impossibilità di ricrearsi una vita mentre voi non solo l'avrete, ma l'avete anche avuta prima prendendo da loro attimi.


Ciao Daniele...allora, sua moglie quando un po' di tempo fa la situazione era "degenarata" gli ha detto chiaramente non vuole "rifarsi una vita"... quindi alla fine gli ha fatto capire che tutto sommato le "sta' bene cosi'". Lo so' sembra assurdo, ma e' cosi'. E anche mio marito credo che la pensi cosi', mi fa spesso capire che sono io quella che se non sta bene, "deve decidere", che comunque quella e' la sua famiglia e "non vuole prendere decisioni". Non so' cosa capiti nella mente delle persone a volte, nelle loro e nelle nostre...so' solo che c'e' una gran confusione.
Comunque prima o poi bisognerebbe prendere delle posizioni e portarle avanti, nonostante quello che potra' succedere...


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa!
> Se ogni scelta che facciamo non fosse gravida di conseguenze per il futuro nostro e di chi è, in qualsiasi modo, legato a noi, tutto sarebbe più facile.
> Quando ami e hai il cuore pieno di tanto sentimento che sei certa che ti basterà per vivere insieme al tuo uomo fino a quando sarete vecchi e uno dei due terrà la mano dell'altro sul letto di morte, è sincera la tua promessa di restargli fedele.
> Ma l'immaginazione è troppo sterile e il cuore troppo poroso per prefigurarsi tutte le fatiche e trattenere tutto l'amore di un'intera vita!
> ...


Ciao...mi sa' che tu hai centrato perfettamente la nostra situazione...


----------



## vento (16 Aprile 2010)

Il problema e' che non abbiamo il "coraggio" di mollare tutto e farci ODIARE da tutti (figli compresi) x vivere LIBERAMENTE il nostro amore.[/QUOTE]


Credo che il problema sia pensare al posto degli altri.. e decidere come gli altri reagirebbero...
TU veramente cosa vuoi? voi cosa volete veramente?
non è possibile fare delle scelte di vita in base a quelle che si presuppone siano, quasi sicuramente errando, le reazioni degli altri.
Ognuno di noi pensa ed agisce per sè e credere di sapere come si comporteranno gli altri... scusami ma è o mania di onnipotenza o una mera scusa per evitare di fare ciò di cui non si ha il coraggio.


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Elisa, sono agghiacciata da donne come te. Non perché tradisci o ti sei innamorata di un altro. Ci sono passata, so cosa vuol dire.
> 
> Ma perché vivi in un mondo che "gira tutto intorno a te".
> 
> ...


Si ti capisco. Ma non e'come dici. Ora sembro "serena" magari, da quel che scrivo. Ma in questi anni so' solo io cosa ho passato...ho rischiato di "ammalarmi" tante volte, credimi. Ho cercato una ragione x riprendermi la mia vita com'era...ma non ci sono riuscita.
Io veramente non so' cosa fare, come continuare, come cambiare...


----------



## vento (16 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa non pensiamo ai rispettivi coniugi per un attimo (tanto ci sei abituata) loro sono solo quelli che non vogliono capire e intanto condivido davvero il quotidiano e tengono in piedi la famiglisa e gestiscono la metà di tutto lasciandovi il tempo per voi...
> Pensiamo a voi.
> Ma che razza d'uomo che ama accetta che la "sua " donna quella che ha sempre sognato, quella che davvero lo capisce, che gli fa provare per la prima volto quel sentimento nobile, travolgente e appagante ...condivida tavola, letto e cesso con un altro uomo?
> E tu?
> ...


che sintesi... :mrgreen: le mie relazioni (matrimoniale e non) sono finite per questo......perchè io non lo sopportavo... e lui non lo sopportava...


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2010)

Non me ne voglia Elisa, io non ho nulla contro di lei e non la conosco.

Ma mi duole constatare una cosa, che qui dentro si sta facendo a gara su chi ha più selfcontrol, su chi giudica di meno, su chi è più buonista.

Io avrò mille difetti, ma non sono un ipocrita e condanno assolutamente l'atteggiamento di Elisa, perchè secondo me è da vigliacchi.E' da vigliacchi crearsi una vita parallela e sperare che sia il coniuge cornuto a fare qualcosa. E' da vigliacchi nascondersi dietro ai "non so che fare", ai "non voglio vedere soffrire i figli". E' da vigliacchi rubare anni di vita al partner che potrebbe rifarsi una vita. 

Il tradimento è di per sè un comportamento esecrabile ma comunque recuperabile, la bigamia invece è un assassinio premeditato e perpetrato a lungo, reiterato con lucidità.

Però qui molti dicono "io non ti giudico". Io invece giudico, perchè secondo me esistono dei valori ai quali tutti dovremmo attenerci, ma qui si fa finta che non esistano.
E allora io dico che un assassino può aver ammazzato per vendetta, per ripicca, per difesa, per rabbia, per frustrazione o per pazzia, ma sempre un assassino rimane. E io un assassino lo condanno, valuto le attenuanti, ma lo condanno. E allora basta nascondersi dietro a questo buonismo che non aiuta certamente Elisa a sveglairsi.

Signori della giuria, sono 4 anni... vogliamo pure dirle "fai con comodo"?


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa non pensiamo ai rispettivi coniugi per un attimo (tanto ci sei abituata) loro sono solo quelli che non vogliono capire e intanto condivido davvero il quotidiano e tengono in piedi la famiglisa e gestiscono la metà di tutto lasciandovi il tempo per voi...
> Pensiamo a voi.
> Ma che razza d'uomo che ama accetta che la "sua " donna quella che ha sempre sognato, quella che davvero lo capisce, che gli fa provare per la prima volto quel sentimento nobile, travolgente e appagante ...condivida tavola, letto e cesso con un altro uomo?
> E tu?
> ...


Hai ragione...infatti tante volte io sono presa dalla "gelosia" nel pensare che lui fa le cose, anche le piu' stupide come mangiare insieme, con lei...Ora ti dico una cosa, forse io sarei + "convinta" a prendere una decisione definitiva (un anno fa ci siamo anche lasciati x un po' ma poi...). 
Lui in effetti e' quello che ha "piu' paure" e ora qui tutti penseranno male...ma bisogna anche vedere tutto quello che c'e' intorno: famiglie, educazione, dipo di storia personale...forse sono tutte scuse come dite voi, ma forse no.
Io credo che sia amore vero e non solo una "toppa" come qualcuno ha scritto. Anche perche' vi ripeto, in questi anni non sono stati solo momenti "eccitanti" da amanti, ma abbiamo affrontato insieme tante altre cose...e' un rapporto completo.


----------



## vento (16 Aprile 2010)

:rotfl:





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con il mio coniuge non facciamo sesso da anni...


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non me ne voglia Elisa, io non ho nulla contro di lei e non la conosco.
> 
> Ma mi duole constatare una cosa, che qui dentro si sta facendo a gara su chi ha più selfcontrol, su chi giudica di meno, su chi è più buonista.
> 
> ...


Ciao Kid. Che dirti...e' vero, e' tutto vero. 4 Anni...in questi 4 anni e' successo di tutto credimi. NOn ho fatto i "miei porci comodi" senza pagarne le conseguenze. Sono successe tante cose...e si e' sofferto tanto. Forse io la "scelta" definitiva l'avrei fatta gia' da tempo, da quasi subito praticamente. Forse accetto tutto questo xche' lui (l'altro) ancora non se la sente...forse mi sto' facendo prendere in giro e in realta' lui una decisione non la prendera' mai e e' riuscito "a convincere anche me che sia meglio cosi', x ora...x ora e intanto sono passati 4 anni.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Comunque prima o poi *bisognerebbe prendere delle posizioni* e portarle avanti, nonostante quello che potra' succedere...


Tipo...tu?


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa non pensiamo ai rispettivi coniugi per un attimo (tanto ci sei abituata) loro sono solo quelli che non vogliono capire e intanto condivido davvero il quotidiano e tengono in piedi la famiglisa e gestiscono la metà di tutto lasciandovi il tempo per voi...
> Pensiamo a voi.
> Ma che razza d'uomo che ama accetta che la "sua " donna quella che ha sempre sognato, quella che davvero lo capisce, che gli fa provare per la prima volto quel sentimento nobile, travolgente e appagante ...condivida tavola,* letto e cesso c*on un altro uomo?
> E tu?
> ...


:racchia:giammai


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tipo...tu?


uFF...LO SO'...


----------



## Verena67 (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si ti capisco. Ma non e'come dici. Ora sembro "serena" magari, da quel che scrivo. Ma in questi anni so' solo io cosa ho passato...ho rischiato di "ammalarmi" tante volte, credimi. Ho cercato una ragione x riprendermi la mia vita com'era...ma non ci sono riuscita.
> Io veramente non so' cosa fare, come continuare, come cambiare...


 
lasciarlo (l'amante) mi sembra l'unica strada. Ci hai mai pensato seriamente?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:giammai


Signora Minerva, non tutti hanno due bagni!:rotfl:


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lasciarlo (l'amante) mi sembra l'unica strada. Ci hai mai pensato seriamente?


Ci ho provato...e poi sono "ricaduta"...ormai senza di lui e' dura. Ci siamo "legati" troppo...forse ha ragione chi mi "accusa" di vivere due vite "parallele". Puo' sembrare "bello", ma non vi dico quanto sia stressante. Ma una soluzione e' da trovare....


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

brace ha detto:


> elisa io sono nella tua identica ma proprio identica situazione da 17 mesi e ti capisco benissimo . io sto cercando la forza di riprendere in mano la mia vita ma per codardia fragilità egoismo rimando sempre in attesa di non so cosa . l amore per i figli secondo me può essere un motivo per continuare a vivere in un matrimonio finto . la loro sofferenza mi ucciderebbe ma non riesco neppure a privarmi della donna che amo non è un alibi se non ci fossero bambini saprei benissimo cosa fare.


E' quello che mi dice anche lui...solo da che "fuori" e' difficile capire questa cosa, molti la vedono come "una scusa" x non decidere, x comodita' ecc... ma non e' cosi' semplice buttare all'aria una vita ed una famiglia sconvolgendola. E' vero, tanti lo fanno. Ma non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci ho provato...e poi sono "ricaduta"...ormai senza di lui e' dura. Ci siamo "legati" troppo...forse ha ragione chi mi "accusa" di vivere due vite "parallele". Puo' sembrare "bello", ma non vi dico quanto sia stressante. Ma una soluzione e' da trovare....


Fedeltà a se stessi.
Sei fedele a te stessa?


----------



## mariasole (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci ho provato...e poi sono "ricaduta"...ormai senza di lui e' dura. Ci siamo "legati" troppo...forse ha ragione chi mi "accusa" di vivere due vite "parallele". Puo' sembrare "bello", ma non vi dico quanto sia stressante. Ma una soluzione e' da trovare....


Cosa significa ci ho provato? Non vi siete visti e sentiti x quanto tempo? Una settimana, quindici gg, un mese?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci ho provato...e poi sono "ricaduta"...ormai senza di lui e' dura. Ci siamo "legati" troppo...forse ha ragione chi mi "accusa" di vivere due vite "parallele". Puo' sembrare "bello", ma non vi dico quanto sia stressante. Ma una soluzione e' da trovare....


 
ti dico cosa non mi piace del tuo modo di descrivere la cosa: sei (fintamente) passiva.

Attenzione, non dico che stai mentendo a noi: menti a te stessa.

In verità, tu le tue decisioni le hai già prese. Tu hai deciso di continuare così. E gli altri si adegueranno.

Non c'entra il sentimento. C'entra che tutti e quattro state giocando un ruolo, e avete raggiunto un qualche precario equilibrio che pero' "funziona".

L'unica cosa che "stona" è che questi equilibri fittizi hanno costi emotivi altissimi: spero non siano un domani i tuoi figli a pagarli, ma sarà quasi certamente così.

Perché volere è potere, ci sta la ricaduta, ma ad un certo punto se si insiste ci si lascia.* Si può fare* (come dice Frankenstiiin).


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Cosa significa ci ho provato? Non vi siete visti e sentiti x quanto tempo? Una settimana, quindici gg, un mese?


Guarda e' successo + di una volta in questi anni...perche' non riuscendo a prendere una decisione pensavamo che forse era meglio riprovare a sistemare le cose in famiglia. Ci siamo "lasciati" anche per 4 mesi...


----------



## Verena67 (16 Aprile 2010)

Per dirtene una, una donna che conosco ha un matrimonio "in crisi" da anni: perché?

Quando gliene parli, da' la colpa al marito. Ma poi viene fuori che ha un amante da anni.

La figlia è in ospedale, ha perso tutti i capelli....e non ci sono cure per le malattie dell'animo.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E' quello che mi dice anche lui...solo da che "fuori" e' difficile capire questa cosa, molti la vedono come "una scusa" x non decidere, x comodita' ecc... ma non e' cosi' semplice buttare all'aria una vita ed una famiglia sconvolgendola. *E' vero, tanti lo fanno. Ma non siamo tutti uguali*.


 
no, alcuni sono peggio.


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Per dirtene una, una donna che conosco ha un matrimonio "in crisi" da anni: perché?
> 
> Quando gliene parli, da' la colpa al marito. Ma poi viene fuori che ha un amante da anni.
> 
> La figlia è in ospedale, ha perso tutti i capelli....e non ci sono cure per le malattie dell'animo.


 
Io ho i bimbi ancora "piccoli" e comunque non abbiamo MAI fatto trapelare nulla (tranne qualche litigio di quelli che pero' hanno anche le coppie "normali" diciamo...).
Mio marito e' una persona intelligente (sicuram + di me) e i problemi tra me e lui rimangono tra di noi, senza far del male ai figli o coinvolgendo esterni....
p.s. purtroppo la moglie di lui tante volte ha invece coinvolto il figlio adolescente e altre persone...


----------



## Papero (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io ho i bimbi ancora "piccoli" e comunque non abbiamo MAI fatto trapelare nulla (tranne qualche litigio di quelli che pero' hanno anche le coppie "normali" diciamo...).
> Mio marito e' una persona intelligente (sicuram + di me) e i problemi tra me e lui rimangono tra di noi, senza far del male ai figli o coinvolgendo esterni....
> p.s. purtroppo la moglie di lui tante volte ha invece coinvolto il figlio adolescente e altre persone...



Piccoli quanto? perchè se la storia dura da 4 anni c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Piccoli quanto? perchè se la storia dura da 4 anni c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...


Cinque e quasi 8 anni... rilassati...


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2010)

Carissima, ti dico come andrà se continuate così. magari in futuro lascerete le vostre rspettive famiglie, forse un giorno entrambi andrete fuori, ma quando succederà si saprà della tresca durata anni, si saprà e lo sapranno anche i tuoi figli ed i suoi ormai grandi. Sai quanto è bello per un genitore essere giudicato da un figlio? Sai quanto è bello sapere che un figlio non vuole più vederti? Ho conosciuto un ragazzo così, sono in due sorella e fratello, lei ha perdonato il padre, lui gli ha detto chiaro e tondo che lui vale solo per i soldi che da per gli alimenti, che del resto non vuole essere un "uomo di merda come lui" peccato sai una cosa? Quel ragazzo odia suo padre, sei disposta ad essere possibilmente odiata dai tuoi figli? Se vai avanti negli anni la probabilità diventerà non alta, ma altissima.


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, ti dico come andrà se continuate così. magari in futuro lascerete le vostre rspettive famiglie, forse un giorno entrambi andrete fuori, ma quando succederà si saprà della tresca durata anni, si saprà e lo sapranno anche i tuoi figli ed i suoi ormai grandi. Sai quanto è bello per un genitore essere giudicato da un figlio? Sai quanto è bello sapere che un figlio non vuole più vederti? Ho conosciuto un ragazzo così, sono in due sorella e fratello, lei ha perdonato il padre, lui gli ha detto chiaro e tondo che lui vale solo per i soldi che da per gli alimenti, che del resto non vuole essere un "uomo di merda come lui" peccato sai una cosa? Quel ragazzo odia suo padre, sei disposta ad essere possibilmente odiata dai tuoi figli? Se vai avanti negli anni la probabilità diventerà non alta, ma altissima.


Infatti, io cerco di essere duro solo per farle capire che il suo non voler far del male ai figli, in realtà avrà sui figli l'effetto opposto a quello sperato. Se questa tresca verrà alla luce... non voglio nemmeno pensarci!


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, ti dico come andrà se continuate così. magari in futuro lascerete le vostre rspettive famiglie, forse un giorno entrambi andrete fuori, ma quando succederà si saprà della tresca durata anni, si saprà e lo sapranno anche i tuoi figli ed i suoi ormai grandi. Sai quanto è bello per un genitore essere giudicato da un figlio? Sai quanto è bello sapere che un figlio non vuole più vederti? Ho conosciuto un ragazzo così, sono in due sorella e fratello, lei ha perdonato il padre, lui gli ha detto chiaro e tondo che lui vale solo per i soldi che da per gli alimenti, che del resto non vuole essere un "uomo di merda come lui" peccato sai una cosa? Quel ragazzo odia suo padre, sei disposta ad essere possibilmente odiata dai tuoi figli? Se vai avanti negli anni la probabilità diventerà non alta, ma altissima.


No di certo non vorrei succedesse una cosa del genere...forse in cuor mio spero che il matrimonio finisca in modo "naturale", nel tempo (per entrambi, ovvero me e l'amante)... perche' alla fine, il problema con i coniugi non e' solo dovuto al fatto che abbiamo questa storia. Altrimenti nei mesi in cui siamo stati separati (+ di una volta ripeto!), le cose con loro si sarebbero "sistemate"....


----------



## Papero (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Cinque e quasi 8 anni... rilassati...


Elisa, tranquilla sono rilassatissimo! Io ci sono passato da un tradimento e in quei giorni si che non ero rilassato... 

Posso capire come stai e posso anche capire come sta il tuo amante ma soprattutto ho visto con i miei occhi il dolore che ho provocato e la sofferenza di mia moglie e del marito della mia ex amante...

La tua è una situazione di merda e mi dispiace soltanto che da quello che scrivi traspare la tua voglia di rimanerci (nella cacca).

Buona fortuna


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti, io cerco di essere duro solo per farle capire che il suo non voler far del male ai figli, in realtà avrà sui figli l'effetto opposto a quello sperato. Se questa tresca verrà alla luce... non voglio nemmeno pensarci!


 
Lo so' e vi ringrazio....


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa, tranquilla sono rilassatissimo! Io ci sono passato da un tradimento e in quei giorni si che non ero rilassato...
> 
> Posso capire come stai e posso anche capire come sta il tuo amante ma soprattutto ho visto con i miei occhi il dolore che ho provocato e la sofferenza di mia moglie e del marito della mia ex amante...
> 
> ...


No non voglio rimanere nella cacca ma non so' come uscirne...in questo momento forse non ne ho nemmeno la forza. Ho combattuto tante volte e mi sento senza "forze"...per questo sono venuta qui...forse avevo bisogno di una "scossa"....
Ma come e' la tua storia?


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Lo so' e vi ringrazio....


Dai Elisa che ce la puoi fare....

So quanto sia doloroso lasciare un amante... e posso immaginare quanto possa essere distruttivo lasciare la persona con la quale si condivide la propria vita.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No di certo non vorrei succedesse una cosa del genere...forse in cuor mio spero che il matrimonio finisca in modo "naturale", nel tempo (per entrambi, ovvero me e l'amante)... perche' alla fine, il problema con i coniugi non e' solo dovuto al fatto che abbiamo questa storia. Altrimenti nei mesi in cui siamo stati separati (+ di una volta ripeto!), le cose con loro si sarebbero "sistemate"....


Tu la pensi così e ne sei estremamente convinta, mentre tutti qui ti direbbero che sbagli alla grande. Non centra essersi separati per una manciata di mesi, conta che tu non pensi al tuo matrimonio ma pensi all'amante, che ti confidi con lui, mentre tuo marito è buono per la prole.
Ti aggiungo una cosa orribile che forse dovresti pensare. Di donne capaci di avere una doppia vita esistono, ma davvero con il marito inziano ad essere differenti, di uomini capaci di darci dentro con l'amante e con la moglie c'è pieno il mondo...accidenti doppio sesso senza pagare???Stupendo!
Considera una cosa, che sentimentalmente il tuo amante è legato a te...ma anche a sua moglie, che non la lascia perchè non convinto davvero, ma che prova sentimenti per entrambe, che le cose vanno male a suo dire quando ti parla, ma che in verità quando torna a casa sua moglie non è altro che una donna normale.
Siete tu e lui che dovete chiudere questi matrimoni oppure che dovete chiudere la vostra relazione, troppo facile aspettare che siano i relativi coniugi, loro non devono farlo e non dovete obbligarli a farlo, sarebbe altro egoismo su egoismo.


----------



## Papero (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No non voglio rimanere nella cacca ma non so' come uscirne...in questo momento forse non ne ho nemmeno la forza. Ho combattuto tante volte e mi sento senza "forze"...per questo sono venuta qui...forse avevo bisogno di una "scossa"....
> Ma come e' la tua storia?


La mia è descritta nel vecchio forum e, credo, è una delle più schifose qui dentro... Ho tradito mia moglie per 2 anni e mezzo e al momento della decisione finale, al momento di lasciare mia moglie e i miei figli scopro che la mia amante mi tradisce con un mio "amico"!!! Questo è il sunto ma nei due anni e mezzo ne sono successe di tutti i colori...


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> p.s. purtroppo la moglie di lui tante volte ha invece coinvolto il figlio adolescente e altre persone...


Questa è una cosa che sai perchè te lo ha riferito lui?


----------



## xfactor (16 Aprile 2010)

la tua storia è molto simile alla mia

ho rinunciato all'amore per la famiglia ,

il giuramento che si fà in Chiesa non vale nulla?

è giusto che sia felice IO e fanculo tutti? ( compreso i figli)?

Non dico che è facile , anzi è molto difficile ma almeno riesco a guardare in faccia i miei figli e non vergognarmi! 

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## mariasole (16 Aprile 2010)

Che casino.

E' inutile dire che dovevate fermarvi tempo fa.

Ora a mio avviso non è + possibile, non credo che si possa ricostruire un matrimonio dopo una cosa del genere.

E allora che fai?
Non hai rispetto per tuo marito a cui dici di voler bene? 
Non lo credi in grado di rifarsi una vita con una donna che lo ami?

Anche se la storia con l'altro dovesse finire, cosa che non credo, tu staresti con tuo marito solo x affetto/convenienza/figli.

Che orrore.

Scusa la franchezza ma questo è al momento il mio incubo peggiore :unhappy:.


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci ho provato...e poi sono "ricaduta"...ormai senza di lui e' dura. Ci siamo "legati" troppo...forse ha ragione chi mi "accusa" di vivere due vite "parallele". Puo' sembrare "bello", ma non vi dico quanto sia stressante. Ma una soluzione e' da trovare....


 
brrr...mi sento vicino alla tua esperienza, ma ti posso dire che la vera volontà di evolvere (in un senso o nell'altro) rompe quasi sempre gli equilbrii. e l'oppio del tempo passato con l'amante, senza pensieri senza responsabilità, dura giusto lo spazio dell'incontro. in quei frangenti si è sospesi, nella passione, nell'estasi e negli occhi di un'altra persona che - in quel momento - si crede di amare più della propria vita. poi ci si rituffa nella vita "vera" con senso di colpa, inadeguatezza e molto schifo (derivante dalla consapevolezza di non pter rinunciare ad un sentimento che è figlio di inganno, menzogna, sotterfugio ma che ci fa stare troppo bene per abbandornarlo....). io sono scappato da moglie e amante (e anche dai miei tesori, sic!) - complice il mio lavoro - per settimane perchè dovevo togliermi tutto dalla testa e convincermi che la mia vita era la mia famiglia. mia moglie non ha mai saputo nulla del mio anno e mezzo "altrove". sono tornato, ho ricostruito su nuove basi, finalmente adulte e credo di aver fatto le scelte giute e di essere stato molto forntunato se ancora ho ciò che avevo fatto così tanta fatica a costruire e che in un attimo avevo sbriciolato...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu la pensi così e ne sei estremamente convinta, mentre tutti qui ti direbbero che sbagli alla grande. Non centra essersi separati per una manciata di mesi, conta che tu non pensi al tuo matrimonio ma pensi all'amante, che ti confidi con lui, mentre tuo marito è buono per la prole.
> Ti aggiungo una cosa orribile che forse dovresti pensare. Di donne capaci di avere una doppia vita esistono, ma davvero con il marito inziano ad essere differenti, di uomini capaci di darci dentro con l'amante e con la moglie c'è pieno il mondo...accidenti doppio sesso senza pagare???Stupendo!
> Considera una cosa, che sentimentalmente il tuo amante è legato a te...ma anche a sua moglie, che non la lascia perchè non convinto davvero, ma che prova sentimenti per entrambe, che le cose vanno male a suo dire quando ti parla, ma che in verità quando torna a casa sua moglie non è altro che una donna normale.
> Siete tu e lui che dovete chiudere questi matrimoni oppure che dovete chiudere la vostra relazione, troppo facile aspettare che siano i relativi coniugi, loro non devono farlo e non dovete obbligarli a farlo, sarebbe altro egoismo su egoismo.


Allora...sicuramente io sono cambiata con mio marito (che pero' non e' buono "solo x la prole", anche con lui parliamo, anche di cosa "ci e' successo" a volte...anche se lui sa' che alla fine sono soprattutto io a non provare quello di prima... ecc...).
Per quanto riguarda il mio amante...la storia e' lunga...conosce sua moglie fin da piccoli, l'ha sposata xche' era la persona giusta in quel momento, di famiglia, del suo stesso paese, era giovanissimi...ma poi le cose cambiano, si cambia...e magari si capisce che manca qualcosa di importante. Sicuramente e' legato a lei e prova un affetto profondo, e' normale. E magari anche x questo non vuole "lasciarla sola"....ma sono sicura di quello che prova x me. Anche xche' chi glielo farebbe fare a stare con me altrimenti...con tutte le cose che sono successe e con una che "pretende molto", a livello emozionale intendo. E'un bellì'uomo, una delle tante donne in giro che cercano sesso senza menate, la troverebbe di certo...
Non so'...cosa ne dici?


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Che casino.
> 
> E' inutile dire che dovevate fermarvi tempo fa.
> 
> ...


Si hai ragione...e' un incubo...e se tornassi indietro probabilmente non mi rimetterei in questa situazione assurda...:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, io nella mia vita ho sbagliato però ho imparato una cosa (oh, mai tradito sia ben chiaro, lo sanno tutti che sono per la lapidazione di chi tradisce :mexican, che gli amanti non vogliono solo sesso, vogliono qualcuno che li occupi emozionalmente e tanto, l'amante non è solo sesso e via, se no sarebbe un scopamico o una scopamica (grande cosa in certi momenti della vita, ma mai vissuta nel mio caso ). Il rapporto che hai tu con il tuo amante non è ne più e ne meno quello che hanno avuto altre donne ed altri uomini con il proprio. Chiesi una volta il perchè il traditore difende l'amante che ha voluto comunque lasciare...ed alla fine ho capito che in ogni caso ci sono stati sentimenti, emozioni, condivisione senza però la quotidianità e tutto il resto, è amore senza problemi quotidiani, sono stati problemi "insormontabili" quasi "epici" che hanno rinsaldato il vostro rapporto, guarda che siamo esseri umani, in certe cose reagiamo in modi simili. Quindi se tu vedi nel tuo rapporto con lui qualcosa di speciale non credere che gli altri che hanno cassato l'amante non avessero il medesimo rapporto, ma adesso vivono felici lo stesso senza amante e assurdo ma vero sono più felici di prima senza quell'amore fugace, senza quell'amore che è comunque non adulto.

Ok, adesso fucilatemi pure :mexican:


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si hai ragione...e' un incubo...e se tornassi indietro probabilmente non mi rimetterei in questa situazione assurda...:unhappy:


bè, dopo 4 anni più che un incubo a me sembra già una noia anche con questo.
non vuoi, non puoi, non hai il coraggio di cambiare la tua vita? 
ok.
ma almeno che lo stare con l'amante sia piacevole e rilassante.. altrimenti chiudi e tieniti le rogne che hai già.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, dopo 4 anni più che un incubo a me sembra già una noia anche con questo.
> non vuoi, non puoi, non hai il coraggio di cambiare la tua vita?
> ok.
> *ma almeno che lo stare con l'amante sia piacevole e rilassante.. altrimenti chiudi e tieniti le rogne che hai già*.


:up:


----------



## Elisa (16 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, dopo 4 anni più che un incubo a me sembra già una noia anche con questo.
> non vuoi, non puoi, non hai il coraggio di cambiare la tua vita?
> ok.
> ma almeno che lo stare con l'amante sia piacevole e rilassante.. altrimenti chiudi e tieniti le rogne che hai già.


 
MA CON lui e' chiaro che sto'bene, e' un incubo la situazione...non lo rifarei ma ora lui c'e'!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

brace ha detto:


> elisa io sono nella tua identica ma proprio identica situazione da 17 mesi e ti capisco benissimo . io sto cercando la forza di riprendere in mano la mia vita ma per codardia fragilità egoismo rimando sempre in attesa di non so cosa . l amore per i figli secondo me può essere un motivo per continuare a vivere in un matrimonio finto . la loro sofferenza mi ucciderebbe ma non riesco neppure a privarmi della donna che amo non è un alibi se non ci fossero bambini saprei benissimo cosa fare.


non ragionare con i se e con i ma

"di un'unica cosa sono certa: se mio marito mi tradisse lo caccerei di casa nel peggiore dei modi"

ne ero convinta davvero

ma la vita è un'altra cosa

in realtà sei tu a non voler fare il "salto"
e sai bene (se non lo sai, sappilo) che la donna che ami, trasformata in moglie ti parrebbe diversa
e forse non più così amabile


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non lo è, credimi.
> La cosa più bella al mondo è svegliarsi al fianco di chi si ama ...e a lungo andare fingere è sempre più difficile.
> Trovalo questo coraggio proprio per la serenità futura dei tuoi figli.
> E in nome dell'amore che hai avuto per *tua moglie un giorno rendile la sua libertà di amare ed essere amata...merita una vita di finzione*?


o se quell'amore non lo ricordi

(quello che ti dava sensazioni ancora più belle probabilmente)

fallo per il rispetto che si deve a chiunque, a maggior ragione per la medre dei tuoi figli


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Kid. Che dirti...e' vero, e' tutto vero. 4 Anni...in questi 4 anni e' successo di tutto credimi. NOn ho fatto i "miei porci comodi" senza pagarne le conseguenze. Sono successe tante cose...e si e' sofferto tanto. Forse io la "scelta" definitiva l'avrei fatta gia' da tempo, da quasi subito praticamente. Forse accetto tutto questo xche' lui (l'altro) ancora non se la sente...*forse mi sto' facendo prendere in giro e in realta' lui una decisione non la prendera' mai e e' riuscito "a convincere anche me che sia meglio cosi', x ora...x ora e intanto sono passati 4 anni*.


 
più che probabile, direi

d'altronde un'amante stabile può far comodo

se la storia si viene a sapere ci si dice innamorati e non si passa per mandrilli assatanati 
ci evita di doversi mettere in gioco ogni volta che va di gustare qualcosa di più emozionante del partner ufficiale (non è che si va dalla prima che passa e gli si chiede "si tromba")
in situazioni difficili l'amante stabile magari si fa in 4 per darti una mano (ne abbiamo lette storie così)
e comunque non impegna (se si trova un'altra che ci sta, si approfitta comunque: anche di storie così ne abbiamo lette)


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> più che probabile, direi
> 
> d'altronde un'amante stabile può far comodo
> 
> ...


Boh non so, quattro anni sono tanti, l'emozione non è che possa durare così a lungo eh.


----------



## minnie (16 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *L'immagine del partner, quando si ha un altro più recente, più preso da noi però meno impegnativo, meno quotidiano, meno vincolato dai problemi familiari, è per forza di cose offuscata, meno brillante, più "tiepida".*
> 
> *Arrivi a non "vederlo" più, la mente è rivolta solo all'esterno al possibile sogno e alla possibile via di fuga dal quotidiano, dalla routine...*
> 
> ...


 :up::up:


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> MA CON lui e' chiaro che sto'bene, e' un incubo la situazione...non lo rifarei ma ora lui c'e'!


sinceramente non capisco in cosa consiste l'incubo.


----------



## minnie (16 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però sinceramente...mi fate un poco di tenerezza!!! innamorati con famiglie e le cose con i vostri rispettivi coniugi vanno male e questo rinsalda il vostro rapporto...scommetti che vivendo l'intera quotidianità con lui potresti ricrederti quasi di certo del tuo attuale marito.
> Alcune volte l'amante è vero amore...ma nella quotidianità diventa insopportabile e come tutto anche l'amore si consuma!


Verissimo... guarda me!!! Per lui da amante ero la donna perfetta, quello che lo capiva, lo coccolava... il grande AMORE... Ora dopo 4 anni e un figlio sono la cornuta.... La quotidianità (per chi non è capace di vivere nella realta, però!!!) ridimensiona tutto. E chissa perchè poi questi qui ricominciano a cercare altrove... Scusa, ho il dente avvelenato...


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Verissimo... guarda me!!! *Per lui da amante ero la donna perfetta, quello che lo capiva, lo coccolava... il grande AMORE... Ora dopo 4 anni e un figlio sono la cornuta.... *La quotidianità (per chi non è capace di vivere nella realta, però!!!) ridimensiona tutto. E chissa perchè poi questi qui ricominciano a cercare altrove... Scusa, ho il dente avvelenato...


Azz... mi spiace Minnie. Aveva altri figli dalla precedente unione? Forse l'hai già scritto e non ricordo, sorry.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Azz... mi spiace Minnie. Aveva altri figli dalla precedente unione? Forse l'hai già scritto e non ricordo, sorry.


Yess che li aveva!!! io  ricordo che lo scrisse. Quindi appena fa figli lui scappa altrove...un figliatore seriale.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...sicuramente io sono cambiata con mio marito (che pero' non e' buono "solo x la prole", anche con lui parliamo, anche di cosa "ci e' successo" a volte...anche se lui sa' che alla fine sono soprattutto io a non provare quello di prima... ecc...).
> Per quanto riguarda il mio amante...la storia e' lunga...conosce sua moglie fin da piccoli, l'ha sposata xche' era la persona giusta in quel momento, di famiglia, del suo stesso paese, era giovanissimi...ma poi le cose cambiano, si cambia...e magari si capisce che manca qualcosa di importante. Sicuramente e' legato a lei e prova un affetto profondo, e' normale. E magari anche x questo non vuole "lasciarla sola"....ma *sono sicura di quello che prova x me.* Anche xche' chi glielo farebbe fare a stare con me altrimenti...con tutte le cose che sono successe e con una che "pretende molto", a livello emozionale intendo. E'un bellì'uomo, una delle tante donne in giro che cercano sesso senza menate, la troverebbe di certo...
> Non so'...cosa ne dici?


alla luce di quel che racconti, qui e altrove, io non ne sarei così sicura


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Yess che li aveva!!! io ricordo che lo scrisse. Quindi appena fa figli lui scappa altrove...un figliatore seriale.


Azz, come l'ex della mia veterinaria... al compimento del primo anno del figlio via, verso nuove avventure... pagasse almeno gli alimenti eh


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Boh non so, quattro anni sono tanti, l'emozione non è che possa durare così a lungo eh.


 
ricordi Tink?
erano 9
anche lei credeva di amare ed essere riamata

mi viene in mente la sua
ma non è che non ne abbiamo lette diverse anologhe e delle più svariate durate
e sembravano tutti amori incomprimibili


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ricordi Tink?
> erano 9
> anche lei credeva di amare ed essere riamata
> 
> ...


Sì, donne che vorrebbero altro e uomini che nicchiano per poi rientrare a casa o trovare una terza donna. I know.


----------



## minnie (16 Aprile 2010)

secondo me è uno che non sopporta di non essere più al centro delle attenzioni della sua donna... avrei dovuto capirlo prima, lo so lo so...
Così ogni volta che fa un figlio e si accorge che questo comporta che a volte (nota non sempre!) i suoi (del padre) capricci vengano in secondo piano, lui si cerca un'altra da cui farsi coccolare.. 
Per gli alimenti alla ex li paga eccome... a me invece si limita a minacciarmi di farmi la guerra in tribunale per l'affidamento e quindi sono sempre qui... ma sto cercando casa.... e preparando le armi anche io...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Verissimo... guarda me!!! Per lui da amante ero la donna perfetta, quello che lo capiva, lo coccolava... il grande AMORE... Ora dopo 4 anni e un figlio sono la cornuta.... La quotidianità (per chi non è capace di vivere nella realta, però!!!) ridimensiona tutto. E chissa perchè poi questi qui ricominciano a cercare altrove... Scusa, ho il dente avvelenato...


scusa minnie
ti quoto per esser sicura che elisa ti legga


----------



## minnie (16 Aprile 2010)

ops.. non c'era la citazione... rispondevo a Mika e Daniele... sorry


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> secondo me è uno che non sopporta di non essere più al centro delle attenzioni della sua donna... avrei dovuto capirlo prima, lo so lo so...
> Così ogni volta che fa un figlio e si accorge che questo comporta che a volte (nota non sempre!) i suoi (del padre) capricci vengano in secondo piano, lui si cerca un'altra da cui farsi coccolare..
> Per gli alimenti alla ex li paga eccome... *a me invece si limita a minacciarmi di farmi la guerra in tribunale per l'affidamento* e quindi sono sempre qui... ma sto cercando casa.... e preparando le armi anche io...


Pure? 

Per gli alimenti parlavo della mia veterinaria... il suo ex si lamenta di non poterli mantenere tutti i figli che ha fatto.

ps sulla tipologia di uomo che hai descritto potrei farci una tesi di laurea


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Pure?
> 
> Per gli alimenti parlavo della mia veterinaria... il suo ex si lamenta di non poterli mantenere tutti i figli che ha fatto.
> 
> ps sulla tipologia di uomo che hai descritto potrei farci una tesi di laurea


Vasectomia prima???? Non riesce a mantenerli tutti? ma che ha fatto, un esercito per conquistare il mondo???


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vasectomia prima???? Non riesce a mantenerli tutti? ma che ha fatto, un esercito per conquistare il mondo???


Ne ha 3, da tre donne diverse... E non avventure eh, figli voluti da donne delle quali diceva di essere innamorato, che convivevano con lui (la prima l'ha anche sposata) ecc.ecc.


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ne ha 3, da tre donne diverse... E non avventure eh, figli voluti da donne delle quali diceva di essere innamorato, che convivevano con lui (la prima l'ha anche sposata) ecc.ecc.


E alla decima che fa??? Un uomo con tre figli da tre donne diverse e che diceva di amare a mio avviso dovrebbe essere preso e studiato...deve avere un paio di problemini non da poco.


----------



## Papero (16 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E alla decima che fa??? Un uomo con tre figli da tre donne diverse e che diceva di amare a mio avviso dovrebbe essere preso e studiato...deve avere un paio di problemini non da poco.


Il figliatore seriale!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo tipo andrebbe studiato e poi chimicamente castrato!


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2010)

Bhe, abbiamo creato il traditore seriale...ora abbbiamo anche il figliatore, l'esatto opposto del serial killer!!!


----------



## Anna A (16 Aprile 2010)

*troppo buono*



Daniele ha detto:


> E alla decima che fa??? Un uomo con tre figli da tre donne diverse e che diceva di amare a mio avviso* dovrebbe essere preso e studiato..*.deve avere un paio di problemini non da poco.


preso e sbudellato, casomai :incazzato:


----------



## Luigi III (16 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Eccomi, sono un tradito/traditore.
> 
> Tradire come ben sai è forse l'atto più basso che può compiere un essere umano.
> 
> ...


 Condivido in pieno. Voi 2 pensate solo a voi stessi. Separatevi e prendetevi le vostre responsabilità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

vento ha detto:


> che sintesi... :mrgreen: le mie relazioni (matrimoniale e non) sono finite per questo......perchè io non lo sopportavo... e lui non lo sopportava...


 E tu ci credi????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Non posso crederci!!! :condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:giammai


 Hai la tua camera con il tuo bagno personale???!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io ho i bimbi ancora "piccoli" e comunque non abbiamo MAI fatto trapelare nulla (tranne qualche litigio di quelli che pero' hanno anche le coppie "normali" diciamo...).
> Mio marito e' una persona intelligente (sicuram + di me) e i problemi tra me e lui rimangono tra di noi, senza far del male ai figli o coinvolgendo esterni....
> p.s. purtroppo la moglie di lui tante volte ha invece coinvolto il figlio adolescente e altre persone...





Elisa ha detto:


> Cinque e quasi 8 anni... rilassati...


Il mio pensiero è stato "...'mazza che schifo!". Ma è una cosa evidentemente mia che mi fa apparire raccapricciante che una donna con un bimbo di un anno possa pensare di tradire il padre di suo figlio. Perché mi sembra proprio tradire se stessa e il figlio.
Quindi, prescindendo da questa mia reazione istintiva, ti domando come hai potuto. 
Voglio dire come hai potuto non tanto compiere quel distacco emotivo che mi ripugna, ma come hai potuto trovare il tempo e lo spzio sentimentale in una fase in cui se hai smesso di allattare sei comunque ancora impegnata con il latte artificiale, orari serrati, pappe, i sorrisi delle prime scoperte, le notti in bianco, i primi passi, le prime parole.
Come hai potuto avere una relazione e non sentirti un verme tornando a casa e tenendo in braccio un bimbo che sorride a papà e poi riuscire e continuare a coltivartela con parole e sesso. E l'altro aveva 4 anni, dico 4!!
Voglio dire: come hai vissuto questa vita così schizofrenica?


----------



## Grande82 (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No di certo non vorrei succedesse una cosa del genere...forse in cuor mio spero che il matrimonio finisca in modo "naturale", nel tempo (per entrambi, ovvero me e l'amante)... perche' alla fine, il problema con i coniugi non e' solo dovuto al fatto che abbiamo questa storia. Altrimenti nei mesi in cui siamo stati separati (+ di una volta ripeto!), le cose con loro si sarebbero "sistemate"....


 quindi meglio se sono gli altri a sporcarsi le mani.... :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Cinque e quasi 8 anni... rilassati...


volendo evitare un discorso moralistico ...mi chiedo praticamente come possa trovare il tempo per avere un amante una donna con due figli piccoli.
è tempo rubato a loro, sicuramente


----------



## Grande82 (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...sicuramente io sono cambiata con mio marito (che pero' non e' buono "solo x la prole", anche con lui parliamo, anche di cosa "ci e' successo" a volte...anche se lui sa' che alla fine sono soprattutto io a non provare quello di prima... ecc...).
> Per quanto riguarda il mio amante...la storia e' lunga...conosce sua moglie fin da piccoli, l'ha sposata xche' era la persona giusta in quel momento, di famiglia, del suo stesso paese, era giovanissimi...ma poi le cose cambiano, si cambia...e magari si capisce che manca qualcosa di importante. Sicuramente e' legato a lei e prova un affetto profondo, e' normale. E magari anche x questo non vuole "lasciarla sola"....ma sono sicura di quello che prova x me. Anche xche' chi glielo farebbe fare a stare con me altrimenti...con tutte le cose che sono successe e con una che "pretende molto", a livello emozionale intendo. E'un bellì'uomo, una delle tante donne in giro che cercano sesso senza menate, la troverebbe di certo...
> Non so'...cosa ne dici?


dico che una nuova vuol dire fatica per la conquista, pericolo che si innamori e minacci, impegno e possibili conseguenze con la moglie.
tu no.
tu sei ad alto mantenimento emozionale, ma a bassissimo mantenimento pratico, anche perchè sposata e con figli che richiedono tempo. 

Ti domando una cosa: ti è mai capitato di farti il bidet mentre lui si lavava i denti in bagno?


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...sicuramente io sono cambiata con mio marito (che pero' non e' buono "solo x la prole", anche con lui parliamo, anche di cosa "ci e' successo" a volte...anche se lui sa' che alla fine sono soprattutto io a non provare quello di prima... ecc...).
> Per quanto riguarda il mio amante...la storia e' lunga...*conosce sua moglie fin da piccoli, l'ha sposata xche' era la persona giusta in quel momento, di famiglia, del suo stesso paese, era giovanissimi...ma poi le cose cambiano, si cambia...e magari si capisce che manca qualcosa di importante. Sicuramente e' legato a lei e prova un affetto profondo, e' normale. E magari anche x questo non vuole "lasciarla sola"....ma sono sicura di quello che prova x me. Anche xche' chi glielo farebbe fare a stare con me altrimenti...con tutte le cose che sono successe e con una che "pretende molto", a livello emozionale intendo. E'un bellì'uomo, una delle tante donne in giro che cercano sesso senza menate, la troverebbe di certo...*
> Non so'...cosa ne dici?


 
...continuo  a pensare che potresti essere l'amante di mio marito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No di certo non vorrei succedesse una cosa del genere...forse in cuor mio spero che il matrimonio finisca in modo "naturale", nel tempo (per entrambi, ovvero me e l'amante)... perche' alla fine, il problema con i coniugi non e' solo dovuto al fatto che abbiamo questa storia. Altrimenti nei mesi in cui siamo stati separati (+ di una volta ripeto!), le cose con loro si sarebbero "sistemate"....


 Fantasticate di una pestilenza?


Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...sicuramente io sono cambiata con mio marito (che pero' non e' buono "solo x la prole", anche con lui parliamo, anche di cosa "ci e' successo" a volte...anche se lui sa' che alla fine sono soprattutto io a non provare quello di prima... ecc...).
> Per quanto riguarda il mio amante...la storia e' lunga...conosce sua moglie fin da piccoli, l'ha sposata xche' era la persona giusta in quel momento, di famiglia, del suo stesso paese, era giovanissimi...ma poi le cose cambiano, si cambia...e magari si capisce che manca qualcosa di importante. Sicuramente e' legato a lei e prova un affetto profondo, e' normale. E magari anche x questo non vuole "lasciarla sola"....ma sono sicura di quello che prova x me. Anche xche' chi glielo farebbe fare a stare con me altrimenti...con tutte le cose che sono successe e con una che "pretende molto", a livello emozionale intendo. E'un bellì'uomo, una delle tante donne in giro che cercano sesso senza menate, la troverebbe di certo...
> Non so'...cosa ne dici?


Tu lo trovi interessante ..non è detto che lo sia davvero.
E comunque quello che gli può dare una donna che sa disponibile, non tanto sessualmnte, quanto sentimentalmente non è poi così facile da trovare.
Tu ti credi esigente, ma magari non lo sei.
Una esigente chiede chiarezza, ad esempio, cosa che tu non fai.
Tu ci stai a sguazzare con lui nel pantano.
Magari altre pretendono, se non la spiaggia ai caraibi, almeno una piscina.



MiKa ha detto:


> Boh non so, quattro anni sono tanti, l'emozione non è che possa durare così a lungo eh.


 L'emozione non è data dalla persona in sè, ma dalla situazione. Se no, scoperto che si vince una volta su cinquanta, i dipendenti dal gioco smetterebbero, no?
E poi non chiedono solo emozioni, in questa storia, ma soprattutto sentirsi vittime del destino cinico e baro che li ha beffati facendoli incontrare troppo tardi!!!
Ognuno vorrebbe una vita straordinaria e invece abbiamo tutti vite comuni e poi ...troveremo in cima solo cocci di bicchiere.
Ma se invece di arrampicarci su un muretto facciamo finta di scalare l'everest ci sentiamo speciali.
Non si trova tutti i giorni chi ti dice che "Sì, stiamo proprio scalando l'everest!!!"


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Il mio pensiero è stato "...'mazza che schifo!". Ma è una cosa evidentemente mia che mi fa apparire raccapricciante che una donna con un bimbo di un anno possa pensare di tradire il padre di suo figlio. Perché mi sembra proprio tradire se stessa e il figlio.*
> *Quindi, prescindendo da questa mia reazione istintiva, ti domando come hai potuto. *
> *Voglio dire come hai potuto non tanto compiere quel distacco emotivo che mi ripugna, ma come hai potuto trovare il tempo e lo spzio sentimentale in una fase in cui se hai smesso di allattare sei comunque ancora impegnata con il latte artificiale, orari serrati, pappe, i sorrisi delle prime scoperte, le notti in bianco, i primi passi, le prime parole.*
> *Come hai potuto avere una relazione e non sentirti un verme tornando a casa e tenendo in braccio un bimbo che sorride a papà e poi riuscire e continuare a coltivartela con parole e sesso. E l'altro aveva 4 anni, dico 4!!*
> *Voglio dire: come hai vissuto questa vita così schizofrenica?*


 
Per il tempo da trovare per vedere l'amante:
una cameriera notte giorno e via verso il vero amore, quello che niente e nessuno potrà far morire. Nemmeno la lontananza.
Non è vivere la vita in modo schizofrenico.
*E'* schizofrenica e soffre di sdoppiamento della personalità. :unhappy:


----------



## Grande82 (16 Aprile 2010)

La realtà è che io conosco (e sicuramente ognuno di noi ne conosce= persone che non sposano la madre/il padre del proprio figlio pur amando quel figlio, persone che si separano addirittura senza avere amanti o subire violenze, figli che comunque amano i propri genitori separati.

E chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Ma che Elisa non fosse una persona 'concreta' in questa relazione, si è capito da quando le ho chiesto a pag.1 come avrebbe gestito le separazioni e lei non ha saputo/voluto concretamente rispondere. 

Elisa non si separerà mai (e men che meno il suo amante) perchè l'amante non lo farebbe, perchè i figli sono piccoli, perchè le chiacchiere della gente, perchè sarebbe difficile gestire una casa da sola e con pochi alimenti... perchè, perchè perchè.... 


E che farà allora? vivrà la relazione a oltranza? Penso proprio di sì. Finchè un giorno uno dei due non si stancherà o non accadrà qualcosa (ictus, infarto, trasferimento, pestilenza...) che causerà un distacco definitivo. E comunque l'altro resterà sempre un amore impossibile nel suo cuore. E il marito.. un accessorio della cucina, cui crede pure di fare un favore restando con lui.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> La realtà è che io conosco (e sicuramente ognuno di noi ne conosce= persone che non sposano la madre/il padre del proprio figlio pur amando quel figlio, persone che si separano addirittura senza avere amanti o subire violenze, figli che comunque amano i propri genitori separati.
> 
> E chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> 
> ...


in effetti la vera fine dell'amore per l'amante ,molto probabilmente potrebbe essere la convivenza di tutti giorni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

Però ...però ...è qui... 
Forse non è proprio convinta di tutto ciò di cui dice di essere convinta...


----------



## Amarax (16 Aprile 2010)




----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ......
> 
> 
> E che farà allora? vivrà la relazione a oltranza? Penso proprio di sì. Finchè un giorno uno dei due non si stancherà o non accadrà qualcosa (ictus, infarto, trasferimento, pestilenza...) che causerà un distacco definitivo. E comunque l'altro resterà sempre un amore impossibile nel suo cuore. E il marito.. *un accessorio della cucina, cui crede pure di fare un favore restando con lui*.


orrore tristezza e menzogna


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ...però ...è qui...
> Forse non è proprio convinta di tutto ciò di cui dice di essere convinta...


il problema è che lui è più restio di lei a mollare


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

avere un amante di scorta...che ti vede sempre al meglio e mai nel ruolo di chioccia, cameriera, cuoca, infermiera ...mica è poco.
con il marito sbrighi le frustrazioni delle bollette , del figlio che non studia, il lavandino che perde...con l'altro la tua parte sensuale, romantica etc
perchè cambiare rinunciando al privilegio ?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> avere un amante di scorta...che ti vede sempre al meglio e mai nel ruolo di chioccia, cameriera, cuoca, infermiera ...mica è poco.
> con il marito sbrighi le frustrazioni delle bollette , del figlio che non studia, il lavandino che perde...con l'altro la tua parte sensuale, romantica etc
> perchè cambiare rinunciando al privilegio ?


per guardarsi allo specchio


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per guardarsi allo specchio


 e per guardare i suoi figli negli occhi.glielo auguro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il problema è che lui è più restio di lei a mollare


 ...e ci credo ...altro che tormento..lui sta come un pascià.
E la "strega cattiva" della moglie che pure ha il coraggio di essere scontenta!?!
Non si possono leggere 'ste giustificazioni da asilo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...sono una donna di 38 anni con una bella famiglia ed un amante da 4 anni (tra alti e bassi).
> E' da tanto che vi leggo e so' cosa pensate di chi tradisce e delle donne che si fanno prendere in giro dall'amante che promette mari e monti e poi...
> Ma sono in questa situazione...raccontarvi tutta la storia non basterebbe una vita, del perche' e' iniziata, di tutte le crisi che ci sono state (anche lui ha una bella famiglia, uomo di 46 anni) e del motivo per il quale va avanti.
> So' solo che siamo ancora qui, nonostante abbiamo provato piu' volte ad allontanarci per non fare del male a chi ci sta vicino (appunto marito e moglie, figli, parenti e amici...).
> ...


Ciao Elisa,
La tua storia mi ha molto colpito.
Vedi, suppongo, che tutti noi abbiamo un'idea nella testa e soprattutto nel cuore di come ci piacerebbe venir amati, e te lo dice uno, che in ben rarissimi momenti della sua vita ha raggiunto quella beatitudine e felicità che dà il sentirsi amati con gioia e spontaneità. In certi giorni mi dico, ok, sono stato amato, ma a che prezzo, sempre in mezzo a costellazioni di sofferenza e dolore. Ora io non capisco proprio perchè tu hai avuto bisogno di venir qui, e mettere in piazza, quello che, forse la vita ti ha dato di più bello. Un amore. L'amore.
Vedi Elisa quelle come te e il tuo amato, arrivano a capire, che così é. Non c'è altro da dire. Se vi lasciate vi distruggerete. Andrebbero a perire per ragioni di Status, due esseri che sono nati e vissuti dentro la ricchezza di un rapporto che è unico ed esclusivo. Fanno presto a parlare di stampelle emotive, si fa presto. Certi amori, hanno il sapore del tocco degli dei, sono oltre mi capisci? é come se solo quell'essere, riesca a toccare in un certo posto del nostro essere, quel posto dove è riposta quella dolcezza, quella tenerezza, che magari non si sapeva perfino di avere, di essere in grado di concedere. E se vi distruggete, allora a maggior ragione non sarete in grado di continuare nei vostri rispettivi matrimoni. Le cose peggioreranno perchè vi mancherà quella forza. In questi casi, mia cara, Elisa, e non sai come questo nome, mi tocca, di necessità si fa virtù. Ci si rispetta e non ci si sacrifica. In fondo quando la vostra storia è partita eravate già impegnati, e sento che nessuno dei due HA PRETESO dall'altro. Ma si è trovato a donare, quello che poteva. Quindi non perdete mai questa aura. Per favore. Sono tanti, sai uomini e donne colpevoli solo di una cosa: amarsi. E potete solo dirvi: A noi è capitato così. Senza forzare certi equilibri.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è stato "...'mazza che schifo!". Ma è una cosa evidentemente mia che mi fa apparire raccapricciante che una donna con un bimbo di un anno possa pensare di tradire il padre di suo figlio. Perché mi sembra proprio tradire se stessa e il figlio.
> Quindi, prescindendo da questa mia reazione istintiva, ti domando come hai potuto.
> Voglio dire come hai potuto non tanto compiere quel distacco emotivo che mi ripugna, ma come hai potuto trovare il tempo e lo spzio sentimentale in una fase in cui se hai smesso di allattare sei comunque ancora impegnata con il latte artificiale, orari serrati, pappe, i sorrisi delle prime scoperte, le notti in bianco, i primi passi, le prime parole.
> Come hai potuto avere una relazione e non sentirti un verme tornando a casa e tenendo in braccio un bimbo che sorride a papà e poi riuscire e continuare a coltivartela con parole e sesso. E l'altro aveva 4 anni, dico 4!!
> Voglio dire: come hai vissuto questa vita così schizofrenica?


Ecco ora a me fa molto schifo come parli di certe donne.
Credimi non è affatto schizzofrenia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> *Io fumo solo*
> 
> Per il resto sai che la penso come te ma...io non sono coerente :sonar:


Anche ... hai le ali a motore fuso? :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa,
> La tua storia mi ha molto colpito.
> Vedi, suppongo, che tutti noi abbiamo un'idea nella testa e soprattutto nel cuore di come ci piacerebbe venir amati, e te lo dice uno, che in ben rarissimi momenti della sua vita ha raggiunto quella beatitudine e felicità che dà il sentirsi amati con gioia e spontaneità. In certi giorni mi dico, ok, sono stato amato, ma a che prezzo, sempre in mezzo a costellazioni di sofferenza e dolore. Ora io non capisco proprio perchè tu hai avuto bisogno di venir qui, e mettere in piazza, quello che, forse la vita ti ha dato di più bello. Un amore. L'amore.
> Vedi Elisa quelle come te e il tuo amato, arrivano a capire, che così é. Non c'è altro da dire. Se vi lasciate vi distruggerete. Andrebbero a perire per ragioni di Status, due esseri che sono nati e vissuti dentro la ricchezza di un rapporto che è unico ed esclusivo. Fanno presto a parlare di stampelle emotive, si fa presto. Certi amori, hanno il sapore del tocco degli dei, sono oltre mi capisci? é come se solo quell'essere, riesca a toccare in un certo posto del nostro essere, quel posto dove è riposta quella dolcezza, quella tenerezza, che magari non si sapeva perfino di avere, di essere in grado di concedere. E se vi distruggete, allora a maggior ragione non sarete in grado di continuare nei vostri rispettivi matrimoni. Le cose peggioreranno perchè vi mancherà quella forza. In questi casi, mia cara, Elisa, e non sai come questo nome, mi tocca, di necessità si fa virtù. Ci si rispetta e non ci si sacrifica. In fondo quando la vostra storia è partita eravate già impegnati, e sento che nessuno dei due HA PRETESO dall'altro. Ma si è trovato a donare, quello che poteva. Quindi non perdete mai questa aura. Per favore. Sono tanti, sai uomini e donne colpevoli solo di una cosa: amarsi. E potete solo dirvi: A noi è capitato così. Senza forzare certi equilibri.


 Vorrebbe essere dalla sua parte???!!


----------



## Amarax (17 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Anche ... hai le ali a motore fuso? :rotfl:


grazie eh!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## astonished (17 Aprile 2010)

*Volere è potere.*

Ciao Elisa,
tra ieri sera, prima che cadessi letteralmente nel sonno dalla stanchezza, e stamattina ho letto tutto questo thread: in molti ti hanno risposto, alcuni con delle osservazioni molto acute e questo è venuto maggiormente dalle donne perchè una donna può capire meglio di un uomo cosa spinge un'altra donna a comportarsi come te. 

Io non sono quì per giuducarti o per farti la morale; affinchè tu possa comprendere questo ed i miei futuri interventi, premetto di essere stato tradito da mia moglie e leggendo l'intero thread vedo fortissime analogie tra la tua storia e quella di mia moglie, unica differenza, anche se non irrilevante, è che non avevamo figli.

Sui fatti e sul tuo comportamento hanno già detto in molti; ieri sera, quando ho iniziato a leggere il tuo 3d, mi sono soffermato ad osservare qualcosa di non sostanziale di primo acchitto ma che secondo me può rivelare qualcosa della tua personalità: il tuo modo di scrivere, l'uso dei virgolettati per enfatizzare delle situazioni, e dei puntini di sospensione per smorzare dei pensieri probabilmente incompiuti nella tua testa.

Sarò sicuramente superficiale in quello che dirò ma l'impressione che mi dai è quella di una persona incompiuta per la tua età, non matura per avere dei figli e per essere moglie e bada che può capitare, non dico che tu sia superficiale o frivola nel profondo: forse sarebbe utile che ci raccontassi com'è nata la storia con tuo marito a che età vi siete conosciuti, sposati, il vostro background sentimentale e quant'altro. 

Sono molte le persone come te, maschi o femmine poco importa,  che si ritrovano ad una certa età a fare i genitori scoprendo di aver bisogno di recuperare gli anni alle spalle ed è da quì che nascono dei "piccoli disastri".

Facci sapere qualcosa di più se vuoi e se te la senti, parlaci soprattutto del rapporto con tuo marito, non perchè ti si voglia spingere in quella direzione ma perchè questo aiuterebbe te e noi a capire dov'è veramente il problema e cosa spinge una persona, che ha gli stessi problemi quotidiani della stragrande maggioranza di altre persone, a trovare queste vie di fuga dalla realtà.

Vedi, tu hai una grande opportinità tra le mani e tutto dipende da Te: hai la possibilità "concreta" (virgoletto come fai tu) di fare chiarezza con chi da te pretende (tuo marito ed i tuoi figli) e con chi da cui pterendi (il tuo amante), puoi farlo quando vuoi ne hai la facoltà e tutto si risolverebbe in un modo o nell'altro; sarebbe un gesto che ti porterebbe a crescere che ti rebderebbe una persona migliore nei confronti di tutti malgrado l'inevitabile dolore che causerertsi ad una delle parti in causa allora perchè non farlo? Così butti solo tante opportunità che la vita di sta offrendo prima tra tutte quella di una versa maturazione.

E'  tutto nelle tue mani per cui, semplicemente, non accade ciò che non vuoi veramente accada.

Pensaci.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa,
> tra ieri sera, prima che cadessi letteralmente nel sonno dalla stanchezza, e stamattina ho letto tutto questo thread: in molti ti hanno risposto, alcuni con delle osservazioni molto acute e questo è venuto maggiormente dalle donne perchè una donna può capire meglio di un uomo cosa spinge un'altra donna a comportarsi come te.
> 
> Io non sono quì per giuducarti o per farti la morale; affinchè tu possa comprendere questo ed i miei futuri interventi, premetto di essere stato tradito da mia moglie e leggendo l'intero thread vedo fortissime analogie tra la tua storia e quella di mia moglie, unica differenza, anche se non irrilevante, è che non avevamo figli.
> ...


"piccoli disastri?"
la superficialità di chi rincorre chimere amorose avendo messo al mondo due figli , chi perde anche solo un passo di un bambino di un anno che sta cominciando la sua prima camminata per correre dall'amante ha un'incapacità di fondo di percepire le sacrosante priorità della vita .non si fanno due figli, due per poi chiedersi che cosa fare del proprio e loro futuro quando questi hanno l'età in cui hanno bisogno di una madre al 100% , in quantità e in qualità.


----------



## astonished (17 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> "piccoli disastri?"
> la superficialità di chi rincorre chimere amorose avendo messo al mondo due figli , chi perde anche solo un passo di un bambino di un anno che sta cominciando la sua prima camminata per correre dall'amante ha un'incapacità di fondo di percepire le sacrosante priorità della vita .non si fanno due figli, due per poi chiedersi che cosa fare del proprio e loro futuro quando questi hanno l'età in cui hanno bisogno di una madre al 100% , in quantità e in qualità.


Ovviamente non sono "piccoli" disastri ma ho esordito dicendo di non volerla giudicare troppo severamente nè farle la morale per cui ho mantenuto dei toni moderati.

Per me quanto dici è ovvio, nel senso che non e scontato, quanto sacrosanto. Ti dirò di più: sono stanco di leggere queste storie, non trovo nemmeno più argomenti validi con cui replicare. Alla fine mi verrebbe di dire: è la tua vita se ti va bene continua a viverla così.

Ognuno trova degli artifici per sfangare la giornate, le settimane, i mesi, gli anni,basta che funzioni. 

Mi spiace ma sull'argomento tradimenti ho esaurito fantasia ed argomenti.

Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono "piccoli" distrastri ma ho esordito dicendo di non volerla giudicare troppo severamente nè farle la morale per cui ho mantenuto dei toni moderati.
> 
> Per me quanto dici è ovvio, nel senso che non e scontato, quanto sacrosanto. Ti dirò di più: sono stanco di leggere queste storie, non trovo nemmeno più argomenti validi con cui replicare. Alla fine mi verrebbe di dire: è la tua vita se ti va bene continua a viverla così.
> 
> ...


dillo a me che da questo punto di vista ho rinunciato da tempo.solo ogni tanto ho questi rigurgiti d'indignazione .
è che la natura ha fatto un errore clamoroso dando la possibilità di procreare all'arrivo maturità fisica (dimenticando la parte più importante)regalando a tanti una vita senza radici


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2010)

Astonished, posso però darti un suggerimento? Tu non giudichi alacremente, non ti indigni perchè hai lasciato andare via tua moglie creandoti questi pensieri. Pensaci un poco, tutte le storie di tradimento femminile ti ricordano quella di tua moglie mentre una cosa è ovvia, i motivi che adducono sono falsi e tutti uguali, perchè in fondo ognuno ne ha uno diverso dall'altro.
Avere un amante non è vivere qualcosa di buono per passare la giornata schifosa, ma è avere qualcosa che per se stessi è buono ma veleno per altri per passare la giornata, un atto vile e vogliacco e la cosa peggiore è che poi gli amanti si dicono anche innamorati e posso crederci, perchè le difese della nostra mente creano delle falsità assurde, è molto meglio essere innamorati dell'amante così il male fato diventa più potetico ed elevato che essere solo "consolati" e "bananati" come direbbe rabarbaro (quel neologismo mi ha fatto scompisciare, ormai lo utilizzerò anche nella vita normale :mrgreen.
Quanto è brutto fare del male a qualcuno per bananare ed avere due carezzine e coccole? Quanto fa schifo sinceramente? Come la prenderebbero se il tizio scoprendo il fatto davvero facesse una pazzia? No dai non ci posso credere...è tanto meglio amare lo scopamico...l'amante, ma è tutta una balla assurda che crea il nostro cervello e che la manterrà anche dopo la separazione, perchè mettersi davanti allo schifo fatto nessuno ha il coraggio.
Mi ricordo di una donna che davanti a me ha investito in pieno un signore anziano ammazzandolo sul colpo...la prima cosa che è riuscita a dire è "o mio Dio, non sono stata io!"...che bello, no quello era già bello e cadavere che stava attraversando la strada. Per sua sfiga io ero il testimone che ha visto tutto ed anche la sua tremenda disattenzione allo specchietto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vorrebbe essere dalla sua parte???!!


Embè che c'è? Io sono dalla parte dell'uomo di Elisa. SI amano.


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè che c'è? Io sono dalla parte dell'uomo di Elisa. SI amano.


No Conte, si bananano credendosi innamorati :carneval:.
Oddio oggi lo dirò alla mia ragazza questo neologismo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Conte, si bananano credendosi innamorati :carneval:.
> Oddio oggi lo dirò alla mia ragazza questo neologismo!!!


Che ne sai tu, ma come ti permetti?
Secondo te, due adulti, sposati con figli, si bananano per 4 anni?
Correndo tutti sti rischi e pagando sti prezzi?
Cosa dice il saggio papero?
Ci si banana?
Ok, una volta, e se ti va bene, rivincita e bella...e tutto finisce nel dimenticatoio.

Cazzo Daniele non ci si crede innamorati.
Casomai ci si crede innamorati, quando ci si accontenta, accarezzando la bella idea del matrimonio, quando ti dici, ok non è il massimo, ma acnh'io sono riuscito a trovare chi mi ha accettato nella sua vita. Ci si prova insomma.

Ma cazzo, che ne sai tu di ste robe.
Che non ti capiti mai Daniele, di perdere l'amore della tua vita, per 4 cazzate da idioti.

Ogni giorno lo rimpiangerai, ogni giorno!

Cazzo Daniele, ma pensa a tutte quelle che ci hanno creduto, come tinkerbell, e poi vengono gettate nella merda per un niente.

Cazzo QUESTI sono i veri delitti contro l'amore!
QUESTI non possono venire perdonati...

Altro che lo sfregamento di fritola della tua ex morosa...
Cianci tanto di gravi dolori, LE TUE SONO SOLO RAGAZZATE ok?

E NON SPOSARTI MAI se sei così! Ok?


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo te, due adulti, sposati con figli, si bananano per 4 anni?
> Correndo tutti sti rischi e pagando sti prezzi?


Oddio ma parliamo di aldulti? A me non sembra proprio!!! Che rischi, che prezzi? Hai mai fatto Bungee Jumping? Quello è un rischio, questo è solo un rischio del cavolo e che prezzo pagano? Lo struggersi? E che allora scegliessero...ma è così comodo pagare questo prezzo che è fastidioso, ma basso, molto più basso dell'altro.
Io sposarmi? e perchè? per stare dentro le regole sociali che mi impogono gli altri? Io ho un patto con la mia ragazza, ho un patto ed un giuramento che vale molto più di un giuramamento davanti un sindaco o davanti ad un prete, è fatto davanti a me stesso!

Posso aggiungere? L'ammmmore senza alcun riguardo alcuno è e rimarrà una gran porcata a prescindere, non si devono usare tutte le opportunità della vita, ma bisogna saperle sceglierle nel momento adeguato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè che c'è? Io sono dalla parte dell'uomo di Elisa. SI amano.


 NON è a suo favore.
La descrivi in un modo tremendo e squallido.
Chi, come me e Minerva (per fare due esempi), l'ha rimproverata si è appellata alla sua intelligenza, maturità, dignità e responsabilità.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> NON è a suo favore.
> La descrivi in un modo tremendo e squallido.
> Chi, come me e Minerva (per fare due esempi), l'ha rimproverata si è appellata alla sua intelligenza, maturità, dignità e responsabilità.


Ma non ha mostrato alcun rispetto per i sentimenti di Elisa e del suo uomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ha mostrato alcun rispetto per i sentimenti di Elisa e del suo uomo.


 Il suo uomo sarebbe il marito, eh.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ha mostrato alcun rispetto per i sentimenti di Elisa e del suo uomo.


strana parola: "rispetto" riferita a chi quotidianamente se ne fa beffe : figli piccoli e un adolescente in ballo e dovremmo parlare di cuori infranti e poesie ?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2010)

Pensavo oggi che sono piu' libere le afghane con il burka totale che le italiane che non riescono a dire a voce alta FACCIO L'AMANTE E VENGO SFRUTTATA/SFRUTTO un altro egoista come me solo per misere gratificazioni narcisistiche e/o sessuali.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> *secondo me è uno che non sopporta di non essere più al centro delle attenzioni della sua donna*... avrei dovuto capirlo prima, lo so lo so......


QUANTA VERITA'. Pregherei tutte le amanti di riflettere su questa frase, perché a mio avviso è tutto lì....altro che amori immortali!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pensavo oggi che sono piu' libere le afghane con il burka totale che le italiane che non riescono a dire a voce alta FACCIO L'AMANTE E VENGO SFRUTTATA/SFRUTTO un altro egoista come me solo per misere gratificazioni narcisistiche e/o sessuali.


 Esagerata.
Però buona provocazione.
E', in effetti, paradossale che si creda di affermare una libertà se lo si fa di nascosto.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi meglio se sono gli altri a sporcarsi le mani.... :sonar:




magari muoiono!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esagerata.
> Però buona provocazione.
> E', in effetti, paradossale che si creda di affermare una libertà se lo si fa di nascosto.


ma sai, le coercizioni fisiche e sociali sono tremende, e nel tempo erodono autostima, dignità e libertà MA qui di queste parole si è perso proprio il significato. Invece di interpretare le proprie vicende di vita in modo critico, si adottano schemi (a)culturali da Grande Fratello: il grande Ammore, non vogliamo farli soffrire, pero' come ci amiamo noi, etc. etc. senza NEMMENO METTERLI IN DUBBIO.

Abbiamo tutti tentato di provocare in Elisa una RISPOSTA CRITICA verso la sua vicenda di vita, ma niente, nada, zilch.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma sai, le coercizioni fisiche e sociali sono tremende, e nel tempo erodono autostima, dignità e libertà MA qui di queste parole si è perso proprio il significato. Invece di interpretare le proprie vicende di vita in modo critico, si adottano schemi (a)culturali da Grande Fratello: il grande Ammore, non vogliamo farli soffrire, pero' come ci amiamo noi, etc. etc. senza NEMMENO METTERLI IN DUBBIO.
> 
> Abbiamo tutti tentato di provocare in Elisa una RISPOSTA CRITICA verso la sua vicenda di vita, ma niente, nada, zilch.


 Però se è qui ...il dubbio le sta crescendo dentro.
Nessuno si iscrive e racconta la sua vicenda senza aver letto. E non credo che dopo aver letto il forum potesse aspettarsi applausi ...a meno che non abbia letto solo un utente...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma sai, le coercizioni fisiche e sociali sono tremende, e nel tempo erodono autostima, dignità e libertà MA qui di queste parole si è perso proprio il significato. Invece di interpretare le proprie vicende di vita in modo critico, si adottano schemi (a)culturali da Grande Fratello: il grande Ammore, non vogliamo farli soffrire, pero' come ci amiamo noi, etc. etc. senza NEMMENO METTERLI IN DUBBIO.
> 
> Abbiamo tutti tentato di provocare in Elisa una RISPOSTA CRITICA verso la sua vicenda di vita, ma niente, nada, zilch.


Verena, studi psicologia, e poi non capisci una cosa macroscopica come questa: guardate come avete trattato Elisa, e sfido che non vi risponde! Quanto scommetti che a me risponde?

Mica le cose vanno sempre bene sai?
Se io mettessi sul piatto la mia intelligenza, e pesassi razionalmente, cosa io ho dato in termini di affetto e tenerezza, e cosa ne ho ricevuto in cambio...uhm, forse ho dato 100 e ricevuto 10.

L'amore, per fortuna è a fondo perduto. Non ho dato 100 per avere 100, ma ho accolto con gioia quel 10 per poter dare il mio 100.
Signore mie, io nella mia vita ringrazio solo quelle, che mi hanno dato "quell'amore", senza guardare in faccia a nessuno. 

Mica uno può imporsi di rispettare...

Voi parlate tanto di sesso, di scopate colossali, VI POSSO ASSICURARE, che a certi livelli, un uomo e una donna, fanno sesso anche solo con uno sguardo. 

Proprio tutte le difficoltà che comportano avere rispettive famiglie, fa rinunciare già moltissimo ad entrambi.

O che cazzo volete ?
La verità?
Che si arrivi a dire in faccia all'altro: Senti, non me ne sbatte più un cazzo di te, ok? Ma dato che sei mia moglie, e c'è un accordo sancito dalla legge e dai sacramenti, IO ti DEVO amore, rispetto, considerazione. Dato che tu sei mia moglie, IO ti DEVO amare. Così uno se ne fa una ragione e tien duro finchè ce la fa. 

Tanto la moglie si dice: " Pfui, mi ha sposata, mi amerà e non se ne andrà mai da me!"...si va là...

Magari poi si scopre pure, che sono quelle come ELisa, che tengono su, a tutti i costi un matrimonio. Non occorre che tradiscano, a prescindere, basta che scendano dal carro e smettano di tirarlo. 10 su 10, finirà tutto a puttane!

Ma tant'è il mondo dei sentimenti, è sempre e solo come lo dipingete voi.

Poi quando siete sole, però piangete, quelle lacrime.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però se è qui ...il dubbio le sta crescendo dentro.
> Nessuno si iscrive e racconta la sua vicenda senza aver letto. E non credo che dopo aver letto il forum potesse aspettarsi applausi ...a meno che non abbia letto solo un utente...


Ma mi pare Persa, che lei nel suo primo post, avesse chiesto di confrontarsi con persone che hanno avuto la sua stessa esperienza, e invece si è trovata addosso un manipolo di tradite incazzate! Questo è il punto.
Come può una persona che non ha vissuto certe cose, fornire delle ricette a chi le ha vissute?

Per esempio, quel giorno che venissi beccato, e volessi venir riabilitato chiederei consigli a Fedi, Papero, Kid e non certo a te! Anzi farei di tutto perchè mia moglie non potesse confrontarsi con te. Una volta visti i prezzi da pagare per essere riabilitato, ok, affronterei con maggior serenità il mostro sacro della separazione.

Del resto, io non conosco la parola pentimento.
Perchè ho sempre avuto il coraggio delle mie azioni, fino alle estreme conseguenze.
Mai messo la testa sotto la sabbia come gli struzzi, perchè so che un giorno, la sabbia finisce e sei o de riffe o de raffe costretto a guardare in faccia alla realtà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi pare Persa, che lei nel suo primo post, avesse chiesto di confrontarsi con persone che hanno avuto la sua stessa esperienza, e invece si è trovata addosso un manipolo di tradite incazzate! Questo è il punto.
> Come può una persona che non ha vissuto certe cose, fornire delle ricette a chi le ha vissute?
> 
> Per esempio, quel giorno che venissi beccato, e volessi venir riabilitato chiederei consigli a Fedi, Papero, Kid e non certo a te! Anzi farei di tutto perchè mia moglie non potesse confrontarsi con te. Una volta visti i prezzi da pagare per essere riabilitato, ok, affronterei con maggior serenità il mostro sacro della separazione.
> ...


 Il giorno che venissi beccato (quale giorno? Se non parli atro che delle tue botte d'allegria e le consigli a tutti e tua moglie, dici, è qui a leggerti?), quel giorno comunque sarebbero più utili i consigli di chi è stato tradito per dirti cosa potresti fare per essere accettato, non credi?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il giorno che venissi beccato (quale giorno? Se non parli atro che delle tue botte d'allegria e le consigli a tutti e tua moglie, dici, è qui a leggerti?), quel giorno comunque sarebbero più utili i consigli di chi è stato tradito per dirti cosa potresti fare per essere accettato, non credi?


io...farmi...accettare? Che fatica inutile...
Certo...io parlo delle mie botte di allegria...certo...
Le prove? Inconfutabili?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ........
> 
> Cazzo Daniele non ci si crede innamorati.
> 
> ...


quasi tutti si credono innamorati 
tranne i seriali, anzi a volte pure loro

e chi non ci crede lo fa credere all'altro, finchè gli fa comodo

pure l'ominicchio che fu di tink lo faceva credere a lei e per 9 anni


io non credo  che tu non lo sappia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> io...farmi...accettare? Che fatica inutile...
> Certo...io parlo delle mie botte di allegria...certo...
> Le prove? Inconfutabili?


 Vabbè non solo ti contraddici nei post lunghi, ma ci riesci pure in tre righe.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vabbè non solo ti contraddici nei post lunghi, ma ci riesci pure in tre righe.


Non mi contraddico, anzi, sono molto curioso di sapere, ed è per questo che sono nel forum, come fate a beccarci.
Non capirò mai, se lei ha visto e fatto finta di non vedere, per comodità e bisogno, sapete no l'interesse, o se sono sempre stato un genio a farmi passare per can che abbaia non morde.

Ovvio, come Don Giovanni, so che arriverà quel giorno col commendatore, aspetto in silenzio.

Ma ammetto sono fedelissimo...
Tanto, chi me la darebbe? A un povero sfigato come me?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quasi tutti si credono innamorati
> tranne i seriali, anzi a volte pure loro
> 
> e chi non ci crede lo fa credere all'altro, finchè gli fa comodo
> ...


Amore mio!
Ciò che tiene unite due persone è la loro storia.
C'è chi costruisce castelli di carte e di illusioni e chi costruisce con il sangue. 
Sempre alla fine si vedono i risultati.
In genere nel momento del bisogno.
So che TInk, per lui, si sarebbe fatta a pezzi, lui invece no!
Tink, ha solo gustato i frutti.
Dati i frutti, con coraggio, ha tirato le somme.
Mi piace che Tink, non passa la vita a piangersi addosso.
Troverà, mi auguro, un uomo disposto a ricompensare 100 volte nel bene, ogni sgarbo ricevuto. Oddio, se lei però si ostinasse, a riavere indietro il maltolto da chi ha rubato amore dal suo cuore, passerebbe la vita invano...

Miser Catulle!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ......... guardate come avete trattato Elisa, e sfido che non vi risponde! *Quanto scommetti che a me risponde*?
> 
> ............


è questo lo scopo?

siamo qui per una gara di popolarità?

ora mi spiego il tenore dei post a volte concilianti a volte paterni che riservi alle new entry
con digressioni sul cameratesco per alcuni di sesso maschile


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è questo lo scopo?
> 
> siamo qui per una gara di popolarità?
> 
> ...


Anche di questo mi accusi?
Secondo me, a me risponde, perchè da me si sente capita!
Ma forse sono troppo presuntuoso, lo ammetto, non ho certo la verità in tasca io, e le ricette che vanno bene per me, lo ammetto, possono essere deleterie per Elisa!

Ma se sono l'unico utente che viaggia con il ban definitivo sul tavolo dello staff...

Io sono solo lo scemo del villaggio, di tradi, che ti credevi?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amore mio!
> Ciò che tiene unite due persone è la loro storia.
> ............
> Tink, ha solo gustato i frutti.
> ............


benissimo

ma la storia  clandestina, non è storia è favola


quante storie  hai letto di amanti che si credevano riamati?
innumerevoli

quante volte era vero?

lo stesso papero, che hai citato, era amato dalla donna per cui stava lasciando la sua famiglia?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ........
> Io sono solo lo scemo del villaggio, di tradi, che ti credevi?


tra le cose (tantissime) che dici
questa è una delle pochissime a cui credo

ma se la dici tu, smetto


----------



## Amarax (17 Aprile 2010)

Calma...
Elisa ha esordito con la richiesta di un aiuto ma non è che non ha risposto alle osservazioni.
Io non ho avuto risposta mai...ma ho detto che poteva essere l'altra nella mia vita.
C'è stata qualche osservazione più forte, è vero. Ma credo che l'abbia messa in conto che sarebbe arrivata.
Il più comune senso di protezione verso i bambini lo fa venire subito fuori e, noi tradite magari ci siamo andate giù più forte del necessario.
Dopo tutto non sono figli nostri ma suo,i e lei è adulta e può fare quello che vuole della sua vita.
Io le auguro di riuscire a scegliere l'amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Calma...
> Elisa ha esordito con la richiesta di un aiuto ma non è che non ha risposto alle osservazioni.
> Io non ho avuto risposta mai...ma ho detto che poteva essere l'altra nella mia vita.
> C'è stata qualche osservazione più forte, è vero. Ma credo che l'abbia messa in conto che sarebbe arrivata.
> ...


 Ma né io, né Minerva, che abbiamo parlato dei bambini, abbiamo detto che è una cattiva madre, né ci siamo mosse per proteggere figli che non conosciamo. Come potremmo?!
Abbiamo espresso stupore per come riesce ed è riuscia a conciliare cose, a nostro avviso e per la nostra esperienza, inconciliabili.

Poi che chi tradisce, tradisca prima di tutti i figli è cosa di tutta evidenza che non riesco a comprendere come possa essere negata.
Certo è dura da ammettere.


----------



## Amarax (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma né io, né Minerva, che abbiamo parlato dei bambini, abbiamo detto che è una cattiva madre, né ci siamo mosse per proteggere figli che non conosciamo. Come potremmo?!
> Abbiamo espresso stupore per come riesce ed è riuscia a conciliare cose, a nostro avviso e per la nostra esperienza, inconciliabili.
> 
> Poi che chi tradisce, tradisca prima di tutti i figli è cosa di tutta evidenza che non riesco a comprendere come possa essere negata.
> Certo è dura da ammettere.


 
I figli sono a casa e magari quando torna è anche più presente.
La verità è che noi non sappiamo una cippa di come sta a casa e che fa con i figli.
Lo sai che io sono scottata e malamente da una situazione molto simile...
Oggi credo che se c'è un tradimento, 9 su 10 , l'amore con il partner è morto e sepolto.
In barba a tutte le considerazioni meglio che seguano il cuore e l'amore. Chi resta solo se ne fa una ragione e trova un altro amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> I figli sono a casa e magari quando torna è anche più presente.
> La verità è che noi non sappiamo una cippa di come sta a casa e che fa con i figli.
> Lo sai che io sono scottata e malamente da una situazione molto simile...
> Oggi credo che se c'è un tradimento, 9 su 10 , l'amore con il partner è morto e sepolto.
> In barba a tutte le considerazioni meglio che seguano il cuore e l'amore. Chi resta solo se ne fa una ragione e trova un altro amore.


 Con bambini di uno e 4 anni???!!!!
Per me è inconciliabile praticamente ed emotivamente.
Mah ...si tradisce per tanti motivi diversi...
Non giurerei sull'amore inesistente per il tradito. Lo era nel mio caso, ma non è così per tutti.
Comunque si tradiscono i figli perché si mette in pericolo la loro serenità che è quella che ci ha fatto decidere a metterli al mondo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> benissimo
> 
> ma la storia  clandestina, non è storia è favola
> 
> ...


Allora Papero è stato sincero di cuore.
Quando amo sono sincero.
Preferisco 100 volte venir preso in giro, io, che non prendere in giro una donna. Amore mio, caccia fuori una donna del pianeta che possa dirti di essere stata presa in giro da me. Me ne basta una sola.

Ora noi non sappiamo nulla del boy di Elisa. Ergo?
Forse il papero si salvava, se non avesse messo in discussione la sua famiglia. 
Tutti scansano le responsabilità e nessuno vuol pagare per casini combinati da altri.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tra le cose (tantissime) che dici
> questa è una delle pochissime a cui credo
> 
> ma se la dici tu, smetto


E credimi ho enormi interessi ad apparire così...
Posso continuare ad agire indisturbato, mi capisci?


----------



## Amarax (17 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Con bambini di uno e 4 anni*???!!!!
> Per me è inconciliabile praticamente ed emotivamente.
> Mah ...si tradisce per tanti motivi diversi...
> Non giurerei sull'amore inesistente per il tradito. Lo era nel mio caso, ma non è così per tutti.
> Comunque si tradiscono i figli perché si mette in pericolo la loro serenità che è quella che ci ha fatto decidere a metterli al mondo.


 
Si e anche di meno.
Credo sia da imputare ad un'insoddisfazione cronica che annulla la responsabilità che dovrebbe derivare dall'essere genitore...e ci va a pensare che è solo un'ora in cui si è sè stessi al di fuori dello spazio e del tempo.
Non è solo per il sesso è per tutto.
Persa, i traditori  le loro ragioni le hanno, ed alcune sono pure valide.
Io li sollecito solo a scegliere l'amore.


----------



## astonished (17 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Astonished, posso però darti un suggerimento? Tu non giudichi alacremente, non ti indigni perchè hai lasciato andare via tua moglie creandoti questi pensieri. Pensaci un poco, tutte le storie di tradimento femminile ti ricordano quella di tua moglie mentre una cosa è ovvia, i motivi che adducono sono falsi e tutti uguali, perchè in fondo ognuno ne ha uno diverso dall'altro.
> Avere un amante non è vivere qualcosa di buono per passare la giornata schifosa, ma è avere qualcosa che per se stessi è buono ma veleno per altri per passare la giornata, un atto vile e vogliacco e la cosa peggiore è che poi gli amanti si dicono anche innamorati e posso crederci, perchè le difese della nostra mente creano delle falsità assurde, è molto meglio essere innamorati dell'amante così il male fato diventa più potetico ed elevato che essere solo "consolati" e "bananati" come direbbe rabarbaro (quel neologismo mi ha fatto scompisciare, ormai lo utilizzerò anche nella vita normale :mrgreen.
> Quanto è brutto fare del male a qualcuno per bananare ed avere due carezzine e coccole? Quanto fa schifo sinceramente? Come la prenderebbero se il tizio scoprendo il fatto davvero facesse una pazzia? No dai non ci posso credere...è tanto meglio amare lo scopamico...l'amante, ma è tutta una balla assurda che crea il nostro cervello e che la manterrà anche dopo la separazione, perchè mettersi davanti allo schifo fatto nessuno ha il coraggio.
> Mi ricordo di una donna che davanti a me ha investito in pieno un signore anziano ammazzandolo sul colpo...la prima cosa che è riuscita a dire è "o mio Dio, non sono stata io!"...che bello, no quello era già bello e cadavere che stava attraversando la strada. Per sua sfiga io ero il testimone che ha visto tutto ed anche la sua tremenda disattenzione allo specchietto.


Daniele, senza falsa modestia, penso di essere una persona matura e concreta, ed ho una mia opinione in merito al problema tradimento, non ho preconcetti di sorta, nonostante l'abbia subito.

Penso che la stragrande maggioranza di chi tradisce lo faccia perchè prova "qualcosa" per l'amante che va oltre quello che prova per il proprio compagno, che sia amore o altro surrogato poco importa. Questo ha un significato preciso: con il compagno il rapporto non funziona ed una persona matura dovrebbe prenderne atto ed agire di conseguenza. Mi indigna l'atteggiamento di chi tradisce sottacendo la cosa, apprezzerei molto di più la verità nuda e cruda: siamo esseri umani, possiamo sbagliare, possiamo innamorarci di altre persone, è normale, succede, ciò che non è normale continuare a mentire agli altri e a se stessi.

Tutto quì.

Per quanto mi riguarda il problema tradimento è superato ed archiviato: ne esco migliorato e raffrozato pronto per l'altra parte di vita che mi resta da vivere, conscio di affrontarla con alcune certezze in più, prima fra tutte la consapevolezza di essere in grado di saper fare scelte dolorose ma necessarie. Non è poco. Verrà il tempo in cui dovrò affronatre problemi più seri di questo e so di partire da una buona base. Il resto delle chiacchiere è accessorio. 

Ciao.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Si e anche di meno.
> Credo sia da imputare ad un'insoddisfazione cronica che annulla la responsabilità che dovrebbe derivare dall'essere genitore...e ci va a pensare che è solo un'ora in cui si è sè stessi al di fuori dello spazio e del tempo.
> Non è solo per il sesso è per tutto.
> Persa, i traditori  le loro ragioni le hanno, ed alcune sono pure valide.
> *Io li sollecito solo a scegliere l'amore*.


Dai Ama, non fare la romantica a perdere! Di amore in queste cose ce n'è ben poco. L'amore vero è ben altra cosa, è chi cresce e vive con te, ti tiene la mano quando stai male, e pensa a te prima che a se stesso. Le persone con un piede qua e uno là hanno una solo religione: SE STESSI.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Aprile 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Daniele, senza falsa modestia, penso di essere una persona matura e concreta, ed ho una mia opinione in merito al problema tradimento, non ho preconcetti di sorta, nonostante l'abbia subito.
> 
> Penso che la stragrande maggioranza di chi tradisce lo faccia perchè prova "qualcosa" per l'amante che va oltre quello che prova per il proprio compagno, che sia amore o altro surrogato poco importa. Questo ha un significato preciso: con il compagno il rapporto non funziona ed una persona matura dovrebbe prenderne atto ed agire di conseguenza.  .


Non sono mica tanto d'accordo con questo. Dove sta scritto che un rapporto matrimoniale (specie se di lunga data) debba dare "Quel che da' l'adulterio". E' impensabile, sarebbe come paragonare patate e carote.

Per me quel che fa funzionare un matrimonio è il progetto di lungo termine che tiene insieme tutte le parti. Quando l'adulterio incide sul matrimonio al punto di portarlo ad uno scioglimento è perché quel progetto non è piu' condiviso, ma ad arrivare al punto di rottura ce ne vuole....!


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ........
> Preferisco 100 volte venir preso in giro, io, che non prendere in giro una donna. Amore mio, *caccia fuori una donna del pianeta che possa dirti di essere stata presa in giro da me*. Me ne basta una sola.
> 
> ........


 scusa ....

stavamo parlando di te?

e peraltro ...
da quel che dice elisa il suo amante le fa credere di amarla 
e si interroga (scartandola) sulla possibilità di lasciare moglie e figli per vivere il loro ammmore
non mi pare che questa sia la tua modalità

anzi dici sempre  che le tue storielle non devono interferire con la famiglia 

prova a rimanere sulle storie altrui, ogni tanto



contepinceton ha detto:


> ........
> Forse il papero si salvava, se non avesse messo in discussione la sua famiglia.
> ...........


 il papero si salvava da che?

era innamorato perso (o tale si credeva)
e si credeva riamato

solo  che, mentre lui pensava di lasciare moglie e figli
l'oggetto del suo ammmmore trombava con i suoi amici


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2010)

Astonished...e come la metti con chi tradisce con chi non conosce? Con cui ci si scambia solo il numero di telefono per numero 3 scopate e poi basta se no ci si attacca? Ovviamente verrebbe a pensare che abbia una insoddisfazione sessuale, ma se non è così o se scopre alla prima che non è così cosa la porterebbe a scopare a più non posso solo per il gusto di farlo?
Non sempre amanti sono coccole e carezze, a volte sono pornografia allo stato puro e stop, storie squallide del genere "Togliti le mutande che devo parlarti!"  (questa è una citazione ).
Questa storia di Elisa per me è partita in un modo e le menzogne hanno trasformato il tutto in amore, come è nella maggior parte dei casi.
Non è l'ammmore che si crea ion anni di adulterio che vale qualcosa, ma è quello che si crea nella vita normale. Anche senza vivere insieme una coppia non clandestina non avrà l'eccitazione del "pericolo", non sarà legata dal tutto il mondo contro di loro, sarà una cosa così calma che potrebbe diventare noia per chi vive rapporti clandestini.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dai Ama, non fare la romantica a perdere! Di amore in queste cose ce n'è ben poco. L'amore vero è ben altra cosa, è chi cresce e vive con te, ti tiene la mano quando stai male, e pensa a te prima che a se stesso. Le persone con un piede qua e uno là hanno una solo religione: SE STESSI.


 
Intanto soffrono e fanno soffrire chi è al loro fianco per questo "ammore".
E allora? se si vogliono così tanto da dimenticare figli e compagno, lo scegliessero quest'ammore e placet! :unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (18 Aprile 2010)

Io all'amore per l'amante di chi sta comodamente in casa con chi gli lava i calzini non ci ho mai creduto


----------



## Impunito (18 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa,
> La tua storia mi ha molto colpito.
> Vedi, suppongo, che tutti noi abbiamo un'idea nella testa e soprattutto nel cuore di come ci piacerebbe venir amati, e te lo dice uno, che in ben rarissimi momenti della sua vita ha raggiunto quella beatitudine e felicità che dà il sentirsi amati con gioia e spontaneità. In certi giorni mi dico, ok, sono stato amato, ma a che prezzo, sempre in mezzo a costellazioni di sofferenza e dolore. Ora io non capisco proprio perchè tu hai avuto bisogno di venir qui, e mettere in piazza, quello che, forse la vita ti ha dato di più bello. Un amore. L'amore.
> Vedi Elisa quelle come te e il tuo amato, arrivano a capire, che così é. Non c'è altro da dire. Se vi lasciate vi distruggerete. Andrebbero a perire per ragioni di Status, due esseri che sono nati e vissuti dentro la ricchezza di un rapporto che è unico ed esclusivo. Fanno presto a parlare di stampelle emotive, si fa presto. Certi amori, hanno il sapore del tocco degli dei, sono oltre mi capisci? é come se solo quell'essere, riesca a toccare in un certo posto del nostro essere, quel posto dove è riposta quella dolcezza, quella tenerezza, che magari non si sapeva perfino di avere, di essere in grado di concedere. E se vi distruggete, allora a maggior ragione non sarete in grado di continuare nei vostri rispettivi matrimoni. Le cose peggioreranno perchè vi mancherà quella forza. In questi casi, mia cara, Elisa, e non sai come questo nome, mi tocca, di necessità si fa virtù. Ci si rispetta e non ci si sacrifica. In fondo quando la vostra storia è partita eravate già impegnati, e sento che nessuno dei due HA PRETESO dall'altro. Ma si è trovato a donare, quello che poteva. Quindi non perdete mai questa aura. Per favore. Sono tanti, sai uomini e donne colpevoli solo di una cosa: amarsi. E potete solo dirvi: A noi è capitato così. Senza forzare certi equilibri.


Sarà il più poeticodegli interventi di questa chat (non c'è scritto mutande, troie, tradimento, etc etc) ma è quello che mi sento di condividere più di tutti, forse perchè c'è descritto l'essenza di un rapporto tra due pari.
Io non credo che Elisa finirà questa relazione, almeno fin quando guarderà gli occhi del suo amante e ci vedrà se stessa dentro.
Questo dipenderà dal sentimento del suo amato (poteva essere il marito, ma evidentemente aveva altro da fare o cose più importanti da pensare) o dalla sua bravura nel dimostrarle di possederla.
Il racconto di difficoltà in questi quattro anni non ha mai evidentemente messo l'uno contro l'altro, magari a doversi contendere qualcosa che fosse riconducibile alla sopravvivenza della prorpia famiglia (o del proprio io).
Mi spiace per la saccenza di alcuni che vedo molto sterile e fine al solo scopo di placare la proprià sofferenza (distruggendo la vita di altre persone????).
Fate bene a pensare alla vita dei vostri figli, lì probabilmente è la vostra chiave di volta personale, come già letto in altri post si possono sopportare genitori ubriachi, drogati, violenti, la vita insegnerà ai nostrifigli che non sempre quello che c'è scritto nei libri di scuola è così lineare; e poi nessuno di questo forum ti ripagherà dalla responsabilità di aver posto le basi, lasciando la tua famiglia, di una sofferenza forte dei tuoi figli (è meglio continuare a fingere con il partner e curarsi comunque dei prorpi figli o sottoporli allo stress della separazione delle proprie figure di riferimento col rischio che diventino pazzi o altro?? qualcuno qui si assume la responsabilità futura per questa cosa??? io no!!!)
Un ultimo pensiero: leggo in te una particolare sofferenza per questa situazione, forse è anche il motivo per cui ti sei avvicinata a questo forum (credo che sia esperienza comune a molti).
Anche io non sono riuscito per molto tempo a venire a capo della mia situazione (non so neanche a che punto sono adesso), ma cogliere nell'altro i segni della sua umanità mi sta convincendo che forse è il caso di porre via gli occhiali dell'amore, di guardare con i tuoi occhi e decidere a quel punto cosa fare.
Somiglia ad un oroscopo, lo so, ma gli oroscopi servono dopo, quando ci leggiamo dentro quello che è già accaduto.
Buona vita!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

Impunito ha detto:


> Sarà il più poeticodegli interventi di questa chat (non c'è scritto mutande, troie, tradimento, etc etc) ma è quello che mi sento di condividere più di tutti, forse perchè c'è descritto l'essenza di un rapporto tra due pari.
> Io non credo che Elisa finirà questa relazione, almeno fin quando guarderà gli occhi del suo amante e ci vedrà se stessa dentro.
> Questo dipenderà dal sentimento del suo amato (poteva essere il marito, ma evidentemente aveva altro da fare o cose più importanti da pensare) o dalla sua bravura nel dimostrarle di possederla.
> Il racconto di difficoltà in questi quattro anni non ha mai evidentemente messo l'uno contro l'altro, magari a doversi contendere qualcosa che fosse riconducibile alla sopravvivenza della prorpia famiglia (o del proprio io).
> ...


Questa mi sembra la chiave di tutto: non volersi assumere nessuna responsabilità e vivere nella menzogna e nel proprio egoiismo, usando i figli come alibi.
Ma la vita prima o poi presenta il conto a tutti.
I vigliacchi e i falsi pagano il prezzo più alto.


----------



## astonished (18 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non sono mica tanto d'accordo con questo. Dove sta scritto che un rapporto matrimoniale (specie se di lunga data) debba dare "Quel che da' l'adulterio". E' impensabile, sarebbe come paragonare patate e carote.
> 
> Per me quel che fa funzionare un matrimonio è il progetto di lungo termine che tiene insieme tutte le parti. Quando l'adulterio incide sul matrimonio al punto di portarlo ad uno scioglimento è perché quel progetto non è piu' condiviso, ma ad arrivare al punto di rottura ce ne vuole....!





Daniele ha detto:


> Astonished...e come la metti con chi tradisce con chi non conosce? Con cui ci si scambia solo il numero di telefono per numero 3 scopate e poi basta se no ci si attacca? Ovviamente verrebbe a pensare che abbia una insoddisfazione sessuale, ma se non è così o se scopre alla prima che non è così cosa la porterebbe a scopare a più non posso solo per il gusto di farlo?
> Non sempre amanti sono coccole e carezze, a volte sono pornografia allo stato puro e stop, storie squallide del genere "Togliti le mutande che devo parlarti!"  (questa è una citazione ).
> Questa storia di Elisa per me è partita in un modo e le menzogne hanno trasformato il tutto in amore, come è nella maggior parte dei casi.
> Non è l'ammmore che si crea ion anni di adulterio che vale qualcosa, ma è quello che si crea nella vita normale. Anche senza vivere insieme una coppia non clandestina non avrà l'eccitazione del "pericolo", non sarà legata dal tutto il mondo contro di loro, sarà una cosa così calma che potrebbe diventare noia per chi vive rapporti clandestini.


Ragazzi,
io ho parlato di assunzione di responsabilità: dando per scontato che in gioco ci siano persone con un minimo di spessore, non quelle a cui si riferisce Daniele tanto per intenderci, quando si fa qualcosa che porta fuori dal matrimonio, una persona responsabile e matura ne prende atto ed esce materialmente dal matrimonio. Con te Verena sono d'accordissimo ma concorderai con me che rimanere eternamente indecisi con i piedi uno quà ed uno la è crea una situazione di equilibrio instabile che non porta a progredire, nemmeno quel progetto a cui ti riferivi tu (ed io ne so qualcosa a riguardo).

Per me il tradimento subito è stato la più grande palestra interiore che potessi frequentare: ho da subito operato la scelta più logica e più gisuta che potessi fare e mai prima di allora ero stato tanto deciso. Ogni storia è un caso a se, dunque la mia non fa statistica ma per me è stata molto significativa, ovviamente. 

Tu Daniele tiri fuori sempre casi estremi, direi in maniera anche artificiosa: ma tu conosci veramente la gente a cui ti riferisci? Se si cambia ambiente perchè evidentemente si tratta di gente senza radici nè futuro. Io gente di che ti lacsia il numero di telefono per una manciata di scopate (parole tue) non ne conosco e se anche mi capitasse di conoscerle le lascerei nel dimenticatoio: non mi da niente l'atto in se se non accompagnato da altro.

Dunque Daniele non è ripristinando la pena capitale per i traditori che si risolve il problema: devi accettare che a te si possano preferire altre persone, come del resto è successo, e sei on numerosa compagnia a riguardo; ci si aspetta solo che chi ti ha riservato questo trattamento abbia la decenza di uscire allo scoperto ed assumersi la piena responsabilità delle proprie azioni senza accampare scuse risibili e poi ci se ne farà una santa ragione una volta per tutte.


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa mi sembra la chiave di tutto: non volersi assumere nessuna responsabilità e vivere nella menzogna e nel proprio egoiismo, usando i figli come alibi.
> Ma la vita prima o poi presenta il conto a tutti.
> I vigliacchi e i falsi pagano il prezzo più alto.


E si parla di amore dei figli!!! Ci sono genitori bravi a fare i genitori e scarsissimi come partner. Mi chiedo come la possa prendere un figli che ha avuto una buona educazione scoprire che il suo padre o la sua madre diceva bene e razzolava malissimo, che ha riempito di balle il padre o la madre ed allo stesso tempo lui. Il tempo dato agli amanti è sia tempo tolto ai propri partner, ma il più delle volte è del tempo tolto ai figli, questo tutti i figli che scoprono il tradimento lo sanno e dopo altrchè l'irreparabile...succede prorio il finimondo.
Come se la può vivere un genitore che ha perso un figlio per il suo egoismo?
L'ammmore va anche oltre alllora all'amore dei propri figli e se ci sta anche un momento di sbandamento il perseverare sulla via della menzogna fa davvero male a tutta la famiglia.

PS. La famiglia non sono solo i figli, ma anche il partner con i figli, sia ben chiaro.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io all'amore per l'amante di chi sta comodamente in casa con chi gli lava i calzini non ci ho mai creduto


 
E a quello della donna che ha l'amante e lava i calzini a marito?
Io sì. :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E si parla di amore dei figli!!! Ci sono genitori bravi a fare i genitori e scarsissimi come partner. Mi chiedo come la possa prendere un figli che ha avuto una buona educazione scoprire che il suo padre o la sua madre diceva bene e razzolava malissimo, che ha riempito di balle il padre o la madre ed allo stesso tempo lui. Il tempo dato agli amanti è sia tempo tolto ai propri partner, ma il più delle volte è del tempo tolto ai figli, questo tutti i figli che scoprono il tradimento lo sanno e dopo altrchè l'irreparabile...succede prorio il finimondo.
> Come se la può vivere un genitore che ha perso un figlio per il suo egoismo?
> L'ammmore va anche oltre alllora all'amore dei propri figli e se ci sta anche un momento di sbandamento il perseverare sulla via della menzogna fa davvero male a tutta la famiglia.
> 
> PS. La famiglia non sono solo i figli, ma anche il partner con i figli, sia ben chiaro.


Sei duro nel giudicare e credo lo sarai per sempre.
Non ammetti una sola eccezione dal cosa è  giusto.
Lo capisco ma vedo che è la vita che ci  mette di continuo in difficoltà. Non tutti riescono, non tutti amano allo stesso modo e vivono con gli stessi ideali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

Aggiungo che se i figli praticamente sembra che non patiscano la situazione è perché è il tradito a farsi carico di tutto e di più compensando emotivamente e concretamente la distanza di chi vive fuori della famiglia emozioni e gioie.


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aggiungo che se i figli praticamente sembra che non patiscano la situazione è perché è il tradito a farsi carico di tutto e di più compensanto emotivamente e concretamente la distanza di chi vive fuori della famiglia emozioni e gioie.


Accidenti se è vero!!!


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Sei duro nel giudicare e credo lo sarai per sempre.
> Non ammetti una sola eccezione dal cosa è  giusto.
> Lo capisco ma vedo che è la vita che ci  mette di continuo in difficoltà. Non tutti riescono, non tutti amano allo stesso modo e vivono con gli stessi ideali.


Ama, la vita mi ha bastonato tanto comprendendo che se inziamo ad accettare qualcosa...e qualcos'altro alla fine per un modo inizieremo a considerare accettabile anche quello che è estremamente sbagliato.
Su di noi possiamo compiere tutti gli errori del mondo, possiamo farci anche del male, ma nel momento in cui mettiamo in mezzo nella nostra ricerca della felicità qualcuno ferendolo o facendogli del male siamo condannabili e condannati. Una società sana deve accettare chi fa del male ma non giustificarlo e sempre disprezzarlo.


----------



## MK (18 Aprile 2010)

Impunito ha detto:


> )
> è meglio continuare a fingere con il partner e curarsi comunque dei prorpi figli o sottoporli allo stress della separazione delle proprie figure di riferimento col rischio che diventino pazzi o altro?? qualcuno qui si assume la responsabilità futura per questa cosa??? io no!!!


La separazione dalle figure di riferimento non esiste. Ci si separa come coppia ma NON come genitori. Certo bisogna volerlo e crederci in due. La parte ferita molto volentieri usa i figli come scudo. E' questo che fa male. Come fa male l'ipocrisia di stare insieme SOLO per i figli.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La separazione dalle figure di riferimento non esiste. Ci si separa come coppia ma NON come genitori. Certo bisogna volerlo e crederci in due. La parte ferita molto volentieri usa i figli come scudo. E' questo che fa male. Come fa male l'ipocrisia di stare insieme SOLO per i figli.


Vero. La cosa che fa più male è considrare quanto ci s riesca  a fare male per vendicarsi di una separazione. Di tutto l'amore non resta più niente. Ed i figli sono scudo per difendersi nell'attacco. Macchè è? una guerra?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E si parla di amore dei figli!!! Ci sono genitori bravi a fare i genitori e scarsissimi come partner. Mi chiedo come la possa prendere un figli che ha avuto una buona educazione scoprire che il suo padre o la sua madre diceva bene e razzolava malissimo, che ha riempito di balle il padre o la madre ed allo stesso tempo lui. Il tempo dato agli amanti è sia tempo tolto ai propri partner, ma il più delle volte è del tempo tolto ai figli, questo tutti i figli che scoprono il tradimento lo sanno e dopo altrchè l'irreparabile...succede prorio il finimondo.
> Come se la può vivere un genitore che ha perso un figlio per il suo egoismo?
> L'ammmore va anche oltre alllora all'amore dei propri figli e se ci sta anche un momento di sbandamento il perseverare sulla via della menzogna fa davvero male a tutta la famiglia.
> 
> PS. La famiglia non sono solo i figli, ma anche il partner con i figli, sia ben chiaro.


Si vede molto bene che non hai figli e parli tanto per parlare di un argomento delicatissimo che, se non si è vissuto in prima persona, richiederebbe almeno un minimo di saccenza in meno e un bel pò di prudenza in più..


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aggiungo che se i figli praticamente sembra che non patiscano la situazione è perché è il tradito a farsi carico di tutto e di più compensando emotivamente e concretamente la distanza di chi vive fuori della famiglia emozioni e gioie.


 
Assolutamente NON d'accordo, anzi...i casi in cui i figli patiscono meno è quando il/la traditore/trice si assume la piena responsabilità del proprio atto e si sforza di far comprendere la diversità dell'amore verso di loro, praticamente infinito(=senza fine) e del rapporto fra adulti, che può benissimo e responsabilmente finire... specie con una presenza effettiva e costante...pur nella separazione fisica.

Esserci per un figlio non è (o non solo) stargli vicino fisicamente, magari con al testa altrove, ma esserci davvero interessandosi a lui, ascoltandolo, cercando di comprenderlo...

Ahhh...ultima annotazione...i figli, prima o poi crescono, e delle falsità chiederanno o conto, o se vabene, se ne infischieranno perchè presi dalla propria vita e dalle proprie priorità che quasi mai son i genitori...:sonar:


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si vede molto bene che non hai figli e parli tanto per parlare di un argomento delicatissimo che, se non si è vissuto in prima persona, richiederebbe almeno un minimo di saccenza in meno e un bel pò di prudenza in più..


Sai che non bisogna avere figli per essere un figlio? Io parlo da figlio, parlo da chi ha vissuto una cosa molto più brutta di una separazione in casa o altro da parte dei genitori e quindi da persona che l'ha vissuta sappi che un figlio cresce e tutte le cose non giuste fatte verso di lui se pesanti e che lo hanno portato a problemi non piccoli verranno ripresentati.
Se non ti fidi aspetta, ma sappi che un figlio o una figlia che reputano un genitore in fallo prima o poi presenteranno il conto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Assolutamente NON d'accordo, anzi...i casi in cui i figli patiscono meno è quando il/la traditore/trice si assume la piena responsabilità del proprio atto e si sforza di far comprendere la diversità dell'amore verso di loro, praticamente infinito(=senza fine) e del rapporto fra adulti, che può benissimo e responsabilmente finire... specie con una presenza effettiva e costante...pur nella separazione fisica.
> 
> Esserci per un figlio non è (o non solo) stargli vicino fisicamente, magari con al testa altrove, ma esserci davvero interessandosi a lui, ascoltandolo, cercando di comprenderlo...
> 
> Ahhh...ultima annotazione...i figli, prima o poi crescono, e delle falsità chiederanno o conto, o se vabene, se ne infischieranno perchè presi dalla propria vita e dalle proprie priorità che quasi mai son i genitori...:sonar:


 Io sto parlando di tradimento, di menzogne protratte nel tempo, non di discorsi chiari che possono far crollare l'immagine idealizzata del genitore perfetto, ma salvano la figura del genitore persona vera che li ama.
Poi se c'è una separazione giocoforza entrambi avranno meno tempo per i figli, ma per ragioni contingenti comprensibili, non per le ragioni inventate per scrollarsi di dosso impegni della famiglia, come quando si tradisce.


----------



## Mina (19 Aprile 2010)

Ciao Elisa!
Ti capisco e non sai quanto....scrivevo nel vecchio forum e vorrei scriverti privatamente. Libera spazio nella casella perchè mi dice che è piena!
A presto


----------



## Elisa (19 Aprile 2010)

Mina ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa!
> Ti capisco e non sai quanto....scrivevo nel vecchio forum e vorrei scriverti privatamente. Libera spazio nella casella perchè mi dice che è piena!
> A presto


Ciao Mina scrivimi pure. SOno in ufficio e non posso sempre guardare e stare collegata. Ho visto che ci sono parecchi messaggi...
Ognuno dice la sua...ognuno ha le sue ragione...
Capisco tutti, non e' facile capire e lo e' di piu' giudicare.
Io so' solo che sto' male e se sono qui e' xche' qualcuno (estraneo ed esterno) mi "aiuti" a capirci qualcosa...


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Mina scrivimi pure. SOno in ufficio e non posso sempre guardare e stare collegata. Ho visto che ci sono parecchi messaggi...
> Ognuno dice la sua...ognuno ha le sue ragione...
> Capisco tutti, non e' facile capire e lo e' di piu' giudicare.
> Io so' solo che sto' male e se sono qui e' xche' qualcuno (estraneo ed esterno) mi "aiuti" a capirci qualcosa...


nel tuo primo intervento hai definito belle famiglie la tua e quella dell'amante: cosa intendi per "bella famiglia"?


----------



## Elisa (19 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel tuo primo intervento hai definito belle famiglie la tua e quella dell'amante: cosa intendi per "bella famiglia"?


 
Forse dovrei dire che "Non ci mancherebbe niente x essere una bella famiglia". Siamo persone che hanno "tutto", una casa, familiari e amici che ci vogliono bene, figli stupendi...
Ma si e' rotto qualcosa di importante con i coniugi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Forse dovrei dire che "Non ci mancherebbe niente x essere una bella famiglia". Siamo persone che hanno "tutto", una casa, familiari e amici che ci vogliono bene, figli stupendi...
> Ma si e' rotto qualcosa di importante con i coniugi...


 Ah e allora volte dare un po' di "movimento".
Aspetta che tutto venga fuori e vedrai cosa accadrà a cascata alle vostre famiglie.
Non ne hai neppure idea, te lo garantisco, l'ho visto.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Forse dovrei dire che "Non ci mancherebbe niente x essere una bella famiglia". Siamo persone che hanno "tutto", una casa, familiari e amici che ci vogliono bene, figli stupendi...
> Ma si e' rotto qualcosa di importante con i coniugi...


però fino a che ne parlate tu e lui rispetto a loro non è che possiate venirne a  capo.
dovreste porre un doveroso lasso di tempo per permettervi di chiarire ,ognuno a casa sua ,e tirare le somme alla luce di quanto è emerso.
credo che queste  teoricamente  belle famiglie se lo meritino .
se sulla bilancia peserà davvero tanto il vostro rapporto avrete il coraggio di affrontare i"disagi" per voi e per gli altri.
tra il senso di colpa di fare l'amante la buio e quello di essere un padre/madre separato almeno nel secondo caso esiste un'onestà di base nei confronti di tutti.
a parte i nostri opinabili giudizi a me sembra che possa solo essere: o dentro o fuori e la decisione non può che essere la vostra...


----------



## Elisa (19 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> però fino a che ne parlate tu e lui rispetto a loro non è che possiate venirne a capo.
> dovreste porre un doveroso lasso di tempo per permettervi di chiarire ,ognuno a casa sua ,e tirare le somme alla luce di quanto è emerso.
> credo che queste teoricamente belle famiglie se lo meritino .
> se sulla bilancia peserà davvero tanto il vostro rapporto avrete il coraggio di affrontare i"disagi" per voi e per gli altri.
> ...


Veramente questo e' gia' stato fatto...poi abbiamo deciso di "riprendere" ma lui continua a dire che bisogna fare le cose in modo graduale per non fare delle "guerre"....Secondo lui col tempo anche loro capiranno che ormai non c'e' + niente da fare.
Pero' non vuole far scoppiare della bomba del tradimento...
Boh...a me pare invece, come alcuni hanno giustamente detto, che voglia solo "ritardare" il + possibile il momento in cui dovra' prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Cosi' e' + comodo!


----------



## ranatan (19 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aspetta che tutto venga fuori e vedrai cosa accadrà a cascata alle vostre famiglie.
> Non ne hai neppure idea, te lo garantisco, l'ho visto.


Concordo con Persa.
Le separazioni, soprattutto (e forse solo) quando ci sono figli di mezzo, portano con sè degli stravolgimenti incredibili, dal punto di vista emotivo e psicologico.
Vi auguro inoltre che i vostri rispettivi coniugi non inizini una guerra senza limiti contro di voi. Il vostro "amore" sarà messo a dura prova, ma credo che tu ne sia consapevole...


----------



## xfactor (19 Aprile 2010)

detto, terra terra?

Forse perdereste entrambi le comodità?


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Veramente questo e' gia' stato fatto...poi abbiamo deciso di "riprendere" ma lui continua a dire che bisogna fare le cose in modo graduale per non fare delle "guerre"....Secondo lui col tempo anche loro capiranno che ormai non c'e' + niente da fare.
> Pero' non vuole far scoppiare della bomba del tradimento...
> Boh...a me pare invece, come alcuni hanno giustamente detto, che voglia solo "ritardare" il + possibile il momento in cui dovra' prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Cosi' e' + comodo!


allora i problemi li hai anche con lui; se non ti ama abbastanza  metti in gioco il benessere dei figli e il loro futuro in nome di cosa?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Veramente questo e' gia' stato fatto...poi abbiamo deciso di "riprendere" ma lui continua a dire che bisogna fare le cose in modo graduale per non fare delle "guerre"....Secondo lui col tempo anche loro capiranno che ormai non c'e' + niente da fare.
> Pero' non vuole far scoppiare della bomba del tradimento...
> Boh...a me pare invece, come alcuni hanno giustamente detto, che voglia solo "ritardare" il + possibile il momento in cui dovra' prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Cosi' e' + comodo!


NO lui è saggio.
Quella bomba non deve mai scoppiare ok?
Ma preservare, difendere, custodire, non è importante?

Che tempi in cui si vuole a tutti i costi tutto! E subito.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche di questo mi accusi?
> *Secondo me, a me risponde, perchè da me si sente capita!*
> Ma forse sono troppo presuntuoso, lo ammetto, non ho certo la verità in tasca io, e le ricette che vanno bene per me, lo ammetto, possono essere deleterie per Elisa!
> 
> ...


Forse, nella la stessa misura con cui ci sentiamo lusingati da un complimento ma offesi da una critica.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO lui è saggio.
> Quella bomba non deve mai scoppiare ok?
> Ma preservare, difendere, custodire, non è importante?
> 
> Che tempi in cui si vuole a tutti i costi tutto! E subito.


hai un'idea bizzarra del difendere e custodire...ma poi non sei tu che inneggi all'amore?e che amore sia , con le problematiche quotidiane e sulle spalle la rovina di due famiglie


----------



## Papero (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Veramente questo e' gia' stato fatto...poi abbiamo deciso di "riprendere" ma lui continua a dire che bisogna fare le cose in modo graduale per non fare delle "guerre"....Secondo lui col tempo anche loro capiranno che ormai non c'e' + niente da fare.
> Pero' non vuole far scoppiare della bomba del tradimento...
> Boh...a me pare invece, come alcuni hanno giustamente detto, che voglia solo "ritardare" il + possibile il momento in cui dovra' prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Cosi' e' + comodo!


Elisa non me ne volere, forse nei miei interventi ti sembro un po duro ma voglio solo dirti che quello che hai scritto è verissimo perchè io questa situazione l'ho vissuta in prima persona nei panni del tuo amante.
Per questo posso affermare che le sue responsabilità non se le prenderà mai e se lo farà sarà tutto diverso a come vi aspettate. Una cosa è amare clandestinamente una persona e un'altra cosa è farlo alla luce del sole. Credimi


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Veramente questo e' gia' stato fatto...poi abbiamo deciso di "riprendere" ma lui continua a dire che bisogna fare le cose in modo graduale per non fare delle "guerre"....*Secondo lui col tempo anche loro capiranno che ormai non c'e' + niente da fare.*
> Pero' non vuole far scoppiare della bomba del tradimento...
> Boh...a me pare invece, come alcuni hanno giustamente detto, che voglia solo "ritardare" il + possibile il momento in cui dovra' prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Cosi' e' + comodo!


Che orrore.

Sta ritardando o piu' semplicemente la resposabilita' non se la vuol prendere perche' a casa non gli manca nulla e tu sei l'extra che rende la sua vita piu' piacevole.


----------



## Elisa (19 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che orrore.
> 
> Sta ritardando o piu' semplicemente la resposabilita' non se la vuol prendere perche' a casa non gli manca nulla e tu sei l'extra che rende la sua vita piu' piacevole.


Inzio seriamente a pensare che sia cosi'...e sto' di M...


----------



## MK (19 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sto parlando di tradimento, di menzogne protratte nel tempo, non di discorsi chiari che possono far crollare* l'immagine idealizzata del genitore perfetto*, ma salvano la figura del genitore persona vera che li ama.
> Poi se c'è una separazione giocoforza entrambi avranno meno tempo per i figli, ma per ragioni contingenti comprensibili, non per le ragioni inventate per scrollarsi di dosso impegni della famiglia, come quando si tradisce.


Persa l'immagine idealizzata è quella che ha in mente il partner del traditore, se il genitore era perfetto prima RESTA perfetto anche dopo.
Sul tempo dipende dalla responsabilità, prima ci devono essere i figli, conviventi o meno, poi tutto il resto.


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa l'immagine idealizzata è quella che ha in mente il partner del traditore, se il genitore era perfetto prima RESTA perfetto anche dopo.
> Sul tempo dipende dalla responsabilità, prima ci devono essere i figli, conviventi o meno, poi tutto il resto.


mika, per un figlio che scopre il tradimento del padre o della madre il genitore non sarà più perfetto, ma avrà fatto del male all'altro genitore e non si può dire di no.
I figli non sono piccoli stupidi, ma vogliono bene sia l'uno che l'altro ma non gradiscono che l'uno faccia del male all'altro, non lo vogliono.
Un genitore che ha tradito ed è stato beccato non potrà insegnare:
"onestà", "l'importanza dell'essere sinceri" e quant'altro, perchè non sarà un buon insegnante alla prova dei fatti e non parlo di figli piccoli, ma più grandicelli.


----------



## MK (19 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> mika, per un figlio che scopre il tradimento del padre o della madre il genitore non sarà più perfetto, ma avrà fatto del male all'altro genitore e non si può dire di no.
> I figli non sono piccoli stupidi, ma vogliono bene sia l'uno che l'altro ma non gradiscono che l'uno faccia del male all'altro, non lo vogliono.
> Un genitore che ha tradito ed è stato beccato non potrà insegnare:
> "onestà", "l'importanza dell'essere sinceri" e quant'altro, perchè non sarà un buon insegnante alla prova dei fatti e non parlo di figli piccoli, ma più grandicelli.


Daniele i bambini maltrattati amano senza distinguere carnefice e amore. Sono gli adulti che sottolineano (danneggiando la psiche dei propri figli) il male fatto in una separazione. Poi certo se il padre se ne va e si disinteressa dei propri figli economicamente e affettivamente è un'altra storia.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa l'immagine idealizzata è quella che ha in mente il partner del traditore*, se il genitore era perfetto prima RESTA perfetto anche dopo.*
> Sul tempo dipende dalla responsabilità, prima ci devono essere i figli, conviventi o meno, poi tutto il resto.


Dubito fortemente che agli occhi dei figli sia cosi'... come fa un figlio ad essere cosi' obiettivo da non vedere che un genitore ha fatto soffrire l'altro o dire " beh con me si e' comportato bene"? E' impossibile che un figlio non "si schieri" dalla parte del genitore ferito e non rivaluti l'idea che si era fatto dell'altro genitore... questo indipendentemente dal fatto che fosse un bravo genitore.
Certe cose vanno messe in conto.


----------



## MK (19 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito fortemente che agli occhi dei figli sia cosi'... come fa un figlio ad essere cosi' obiettivo da non vedere che un genitore ha fatto soffrire l'altro o dire " beh con me si e' comportato bene"? E' impossibile che un figlio non "si schieri" dalla parte del genitore ferito e non rivaluti l'idea che si era fatto dell'altro genitore... questo indipendentemente dal fatto che fosse un bravo genitore.
> Certe cose vanno messe in conto.


Secondo me un bravo genitore dovrebbe riuscire a separare il proprio dolore da quello del figlio. Io non ho mai detto a mia figlia che suo padre se n'è andato per un'altra donna. Non andavamo più d'accordo, non ci si amava più, l'amore può finire ma non l'affetto. Per tutto il resto ho rimandato a quando sarà più grande.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *Daniele i bambini maltrattati amano senza distinguere carnefice e amore*. *Sono gli adulti che sottolineano (danneggiando la psiche dei propri figli) il male fatto in una separazione.* Poi certo se il padre se ne va e si disinteressa dei propri figli economicamente e affettivamente è un'altra storia.



Quello che hai scritto e' un abominio.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito fortemente che agli occhi dei figli sia cosi'... come fa un figlio ad essere cosi' obiettivo da non vedere che un genitore ha fatto soffrire l'altro o dire " beh con me si e' comportato bene"? E' impossibile che un figlio non "si schieri" dalla parte del genitore ferito e non rivaluti l'idea che si era fatto dell'altro genitore... questo indipendentemente dal fatto che fosse un bravo genitore.
> Certe cose vanno messe in conto.



Ma infatti chi sostiene che una separazione può non pesare ad un figlio, lo fa per autoconvincersi secondo me.


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2010)

Mika, tendenzialmente il figlio ama i genitori, ma difende il genitore a  cui hanno fatto del male, l'unico modo e che i figli non sappiano nulla della tresca e quindi uscire dal matrimonio senza andare vivere nella tresca con la nuova compagna o il nuovo compagno.
Ma molto spesso si usano i figli nella battaglia da  una parte o dall'altra c'è la vogllia di far conoscere il nuovo ammmore che poco centra con i figli e il non cadere in questi casi è un miracolo, anche perchè il tradito non deve: piangere, recriminare, non deve mai urlare e soffrire.
Il traditore dallla sua parte deve: non incolpare per non creare un clima di discordia, deve stare zitto per non litigare e far vedere e soprattutto sentire i litigi....
Diciamo, genitori così perfetti esistono? Non credo, quindi i figli saprannno che mammà o papà sono andati con un altro o un'altra e quella altra persona sarà il diavolo.


----------



## Daniele (19 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Secondo me un bravo genitore dovrebbe riuscire a separare il proprio dolore da quello del figlio. Io non ho mai detto a mia figlia che suo padre se n'è andato per un'altra donna. Non andavamo più d'accordo, non ci si amava più, l'amore può finire ma non l'affetto. Per tutto il resto ho rimandato a quando sarà più grande.


Se glielo dirai odierà suo padre! Anche se grande lo odierà come solo un adulto può fare e purtroppo l'ho visto in un ragazzo che di anni ne aveva 21.


----------



## MK (19 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto e' un abominio.


Cosa? L'amare senza comprendere la differenza tra amore sano e amore malato? Sono gli adulti che devono difendere i bambini. Senza amore un bambino muore. Ci vuole una terapia lunghissima per uscirne, leggiti qualcosa della Miller.


----------



## minnie (19 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> "piccoli disastri?"
> la superficialità di chi rincorre chimere amorose avendo messo al mondo due figli , chi perde anche solo un passo di un bambino di un anno che sta cominciando la sua prima camminata per correre dall'amante ha un'incapacità di fondo di percepire le sacrosante priorità della vita .non si fanno due figli, due per poi chiedersi che cosa fare del proprio e loro futuro quando questi hanno l'età in cui hanno bisogno di una madre al 100% , in quantità e in qualità.


 
Quoto in pieno Minerva. Io non mi reputo la madre perfetta. Ma una delle cose che mi ha fatto più rabbia della relazione del mio compagno con il suo grande amore triestino è stato quando l'ho sentita raccontargli tutta fiera che il marito era di turno in ospedale e lei aveva mandato il figlio di 3 anni e mezzo a mangiare e dormire via così potevano stare insieme tutta la notte....
Come madre potrei anche pensare a mandare mio figlio a dormire dai miei per cercare di riallacciare un rapporto in crisi con mio marito, ma spedirlo per potersi fare una notte di s...ate con l'amante... dopo che sei via per lavorare tutto il giorno... beh, schifo me lo fa... E di tutta la storia di questo 3d la parte più brutta è proprio pensare che una madre di un bimbo di un anno(!!!)  rubi a lui il tempo per potersi autogratificare con l'amante....


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Secondo me un bravo genitore dovrebbe riuscire a separare il proprio dolore da quello del figlio. Io non ho mai detto a mia figlia che suo padre se n'è andato per un'altra donna. Non andavamo più d'accordo, non ci si amava più, l'amore può finire ma non l'affetto. Per tutto il resto ho rimandato a quando sarà più grande.


Guarda che i figli si fanno le loro opinioni. Tua figlia, cosi' come la mia, e' una bambina certe cose non le possono capire inutile dirle.
Quando mia figlia crescera' si fara' un'opinione del padre, tutta sua. Se il patatrak fosse successo con mia figlia 14enne sarebbe stato un altro paio di maniche e il padre non l'avrebbe salvato nessuno da un pessimo giudizio da parte della figlia... dovresti leggere quello che diceva Moltimodi a rispetto dei problemi con la figlia che anche senza tradimento sono inevitabili. Questo perche' i figli iniziano a farsi le loro opinioni e non c'e' genitore che tenga...


----------



## MK (19 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che i figli si fanno le loro opinioni. Tua figlia, cosi' come la mia, e' una bambina certe cose non le possono capire inutile dirle.
> Quando mia figlia crescera' si fara' un'opinione del padre, tutta sua. Se il patatrak fosse successo con mia figlia 14enne sarebbe stato un altro paio di maniche e il padre non l'avrebbe salvato nessuno da un pessimo giudizio da parte della figlia... dovresti leggere quello che diceva Moltimodi a rispetto dei problemi con la figlia che anche senza tradimento sono inevitabili. Questo perche' i figli iniziano a farsi le loro opinioni e non c'e' genitore che tenga...


Appunto, ANCHE senza tradimento. Ma questo è un altro discorso, soprattutto tra padre e figlia. Con la collaborazione dell'ex partner secondo me la soluzione dei conflitti è maggiormente possibile. Poi non dico che sia indolore la separazione, ma che si possano contenere i danni sicuramente sì. Mia figlia, come me, ha subito il doppio lutto. E ti assicuro che il secondo, quello reale e non soltanto psicologico, ha lasciato un segno indelebile.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Cosa? L'amare senza comprendere la differenza *tra amore sano e amore malato*? Sono gli adulti che devono difendere i bambini. Senza amore un bambino muore. Ci vuole una terapia lunghissima per uscirne, leggiti qualcosa della Miller.


Ma non hai scritto questo.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Appunto, *ANCHE senza tradimento*. Ma questo è un altro discorso, soprattutto tra padre e figlia. Con la collaborazione dell'ex partner secondo me la soluzione dei conflitti è maggiormente possibile. Poi non dico che sia indolore la separazione, ma che si possano contenere i danni sicuramente sì. Mia figlia, come me, ha subito il doppio lutto. E ti assicuro che il secondo, quello reale e non soltanto psicologico, ha lasciato un segno indelebile.


Immagina con tradimento che devastazione puo' essere, se senza e' gia' devastante.

Vado a prendermi un the' col Cappellaio Matto.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Assolutamente NON d'accordo, anzi...i casi in cui i figli patiscono meno è quando il/la traditore/trice si assume la piena responsabilità del proprio atto e si sforza di far comprendere la diversità dell'amore verso di loro, praticamente infinito(=senza fine) e del rapporto fra adulti, che può benissimo e responsabilmente finire... specie con una presenza effettiva e costante...pur nella separazione fisica.
> 
> Esserci per un figlio non è (o non solo) stargli vicino fisicamente, magari con al testa altrove, ma esserci davvero interessandosi a lui, ascoltandolo, cercando di comprenderlo...
> 
> Ahhh...ultima annotazione...i figli, prima o poi crescono, e delle falsità chiederanno o conto, o se vabene, *se ne infischieranno perchè presi dalla propria vita e dalle proprie priorità che quasi mai son i genitori...:*sonar:


ma sai che questa cosa credo sia  vera fino ad un certo punto?
 saranno al momento distratti e presi dalla loro vita con gli amori e gli amici e i progetti ..ma le radici tornano a galla in vari momenti di vita e tutti, dico tutti ..ci portiamo dietro la nostra origine.
se fai caso chiunque ripercorra l'infanzia o riveda madre o padre a distanza di tempo si commuove immancabilmente 
madre, padre ....neanche ci rendiamo conto della loro importanza nel nostro percorso di vita conscio e inconscio.
e quando si sceglie di cambiare il loro percorso ci sarebbe da interrogarsi profondamente 
e poi sono anche convinta che il figlio capisca con la mente che un genitore lo amerà lo stesso anche da separato ma non averlo a casa sia sempre un piccolo lutto


----------



## Impunito (19 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si vede molto bene che non hai figli e parli tanto per parlare di un argomento delicatissimo che, se non si è vissuto in prima persona, richiederebbe almeno un minimo di saccenza in meno e un bel pò di prudenza in più..


:up:


----------



## MK (19 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non hai scritto questo.


Ma è ovvio che sia un amore malato. Chi ama protegge non distrugge.


----------



## ranatan (19 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che questa cosa credo sia vera fino ad un certo punto?
> saranno al momento distratti e presi dalla loro vita con gli amori e gli amici e i progetti ..ma le radici tornano a galla in vari momenti di vita e tutti, dico tutti ..ci portiamo dietro la nostra origine.
> se fai caso chiunque ripercorra l'infanzia o riveda madre o padre a distanza di tempo si commuove immancabilmente
> madre, padre ....neanche ci rendiamo conto della loro importanza nel nostro percorso di vita conscio e inconscio.
> ...


Concordo.
Spesso inoltre genitori e figli (forse vale di più fra figlie e madri) tendono a riavvicinarsi affettivamente quando nascono dei bambini e i figli diventano a loro volta genitori.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che questa cosa credo sia  vera fino ad un certo punto?
> saranno al momento distratti e presi dalla loro vita con gli amori e gli amici e i progetti ..ma le radici tornano a galla in vari momenti di vita e tutti, dico tutti ..ci portiamo dietro la nostra origine.
> se fai caso chiunque ripercorra l'infanzia o riveda madre o padre a distanza di tempo si commuove immancabilmente
> madre, padre ....neanche ci rendiamo conto della loro importanza nel nostro percorso di vita conscio e inconscio.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2010)

ed il concetto paraculo della qualità al posto della quantità non vale per bambini di un anno .assolutamente


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E a quello della donna che ha l'amante e lava i calzini a marito?
> Io sì. :unhappy:


 
no, nemmeno. Quello non è amore, al piu' è ossessione. L'amore vero e condiviso richiede RISPETTO e DIGNITA' per tutte le parti coinvolte (se stessi in primis).


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io so' solo che sto' male e se sono qui e' xche' qualcuno (estraneo ed esterno) mi "aiuti" a capirci qualcosa...


 
scusa ma alla tua età e dopo 4 ANNI bisogna cominciare concretamente ad AIUTARSI da soli. Qui qualche conclusione e spunto te l'abbiamo fornito, no?! Ma non vedo da parte tua nessuna elaborazione...oppure sì?!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Veramente questo e' gia' stato fatto...poi abbiamo deciso di "riprendere" *ma lui continua a dire che bisogna fare le cose in modo graduale per non fare delle "guerre"....Secondo lui col tempo anche loro capiranno che ormai non c'e' + niente da fare.*
> Pero' non vuole far scoppiare della bomba del tradimento...
> Boh...a me pare invece, come alcuni hanno giustamente detto, che voglia solo "ritardare" il + possibile il momento in cui dovra' prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Cosi' e' + comodo!


 
un vero principe, paladino dei deboli!


----------



## Impunito (19 Aprile 2010)

*Elabroa, certo che elabora*

Sarà per la novità, sarà pergli argomenti discussi, ma mi viene spesso in mente quello che leggo sul forum durante la giornata e ci penso pure.
Non condivido la filosofia di molto, troppo interventista e risolutiva, non credo che la vita abbia bisogno di ulteriori complicazioni.
Ho avuto spunti per analizzare quello che mi è accaduto, alcune cose sono state anche spunto per intuire che mi si vuole togliere questa parte della mia vita, per paura di infangare qualcuno, ma si sa ... chi mangia fa molliche.
Per Elisa: sei una donna e una mamma, hai quanto serve per andare avanti, se qualcosa pesa troppo e rischia di farti lasciare indietro cose importanti, allora quella cosa diventa non più importante.
Buona vita


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Una cosa è amare clandestinamente una persona e un'altra cosa è farlo alla luce del sole. Credimi


:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2010)

Impunito ha detto:


> Sarà per la novità, sarà pergli argomenti discussi, ma mi viene spesso in mente quello che leggo sul forum durante la giornata e ci penso pure.
> Non condivido la filosofia di molto, troppo interventista e risolutiva, non credo che la vita abbia bisogno di ulteriori complicazioni.
> Ho avuto spunti per analizzare quello che mi è accaduto, alcune cose sono state anche spunto per intuire che mi si vuole togliere questa parte della mia vita, per paura di infangare qualcuno, ma si sa ... chi mangia fa molliche.
> Per Elisa: sei una donna e una mamma, hai quanto serve per andare avanti, se qualcosa pesa troppo e rischia di farti lasciare indietro cose importanti, allora quella cosa diventa non più importante.
> Buona vita


:up::up::up:
A volte ci intestardiamo a dare importanza a cose che non hanno nessuna importanza.:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> un vero principe, paladino dei deboli!


No è un uomo con le palle.


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è un uomo con le palle.


Che però non ha saputo neanche scegliere bene l'amante con cui avere a che fare ...:blank:


----------



## Elisa (19 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa ma alla tua età e dopo 4 ANNI bisogna cominciare concretamente ad AIUTARSI da soli. Qui qualche conclusione e spunto te l'abbiamo fornito, no?! Ma non vedo da parte tua nessuna elaborazione...oppure sì?!


 
Allora...dopo tutte le cose lette (in qualche modo xche' intanto lavoro, che casino!), ho cercato di parlare con l'uomo in questione, tirando giu' i "concetti" che sono venuti fuori dalle riflessioni che mi avete gentilmente scritto...morale...
Quest'uomo continua a dire di amarmi, non so' di quale tipo di amore. Perche' dopo tutto questo tempo e le cose accadute, non ha ancora la voglia, la forza ed il coraggio per capire "da che parte stare"... ho provato a dirgli tutte le cose che mi avete detto voi riguardo l'amore, riguardo i figlie e bla bla bla...ma niente.
Gli ho anche chiesto se vuole stare da solo x capire...ma niente e sapete xche'? perche' non c'e' niente da capire.
E' un uomo che non riesce a decidere tra il sentimento x me (che nonostante tutto pare sincero) e il resto...
E io? per il momento sto' un attimo in palla, in alcuni momenti non riesco a respirare...fa male tutto...da quello che ho fatto a quello che non riesco a fare. Mamma e donna...ma anche grande stupida immatura! Eh si'!


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...dopo tutte le cose lette (in qualche modo xche' intanto lavoro, che casino!), ho cercato di parlare con l'uomo in questione, tirando giu' i "concetti" che sono venuti fuori dalle riflessioni che mi avete gentilmente scritto...morale...
> Quest'uomo continua a dire di amarmi, non so' di quale tipo di amore. Perche' dopo tutto questo tempo e le cose accadute, non ha ancora la voglia, la forza ed il coraggio per capire "da che parte stare"... *ho provato a dirgli tutte le cose che mi avete detto *voiriguardo l'amore, riguardo i figlie e bla bla bla*...ma niente.
> Gli ho anche chiesto se vuole stare da solo x capire...ma niente e sapete xche'? perche' non c'e' niente da capire.*
> E' un uomo che non riesce a decidere tra il sentimento x me (che nonostante tutto pare sincero) e il resto...
> E io? per il momento sto' un attimo in palla, in alcuni momenti non riesco a respirare...fa male tutto...da quello che ho fatto a quello che non riesco a fare. Mamma e donna...ma anche grande stupida immatura! Eh si'!


Riguardo al grassettato: più terribilmente chiaro di così...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...dopo tutte le cose lette (in qualche modo xche' intanto lavoro, che casino!), ho cercato di parlare con l'uomo in questione, tirando giu' i "concetti" che sono venuti fuori dalle riflessioni che mi avete gentilmente scritto...morale...
> Quest'uomo continua a dire di amarmi, non so' di quale tipo di amore. Perche' dopo tutto questo tempo e le cose accadute, non ha ancora la voglia, la forza ed il coraggio per capire "da che parte stare"... ho provato a dirgli tutte le cose che mi avete detto voi riguardo l'amore, riguardo i figlie e bla bla bla...ma niente.
> Gli ho anche chiesto se vuole stare da solo x capire...ma niente e sapete xche'? perche' non c'e' niente da capire.
> E' un uomo che non riesce a decidere tra il sentimento x me (che nonostante tutto pare sincero) e il resto...
> E io? per il momento sto' un attimo in palla, in alcuni momenti non riesco a respirare...fa male tutto...da quello che ho fatto a quello che non riesco a fare. Mamma e donna...ma anche grande stupida immatura! Eh si'!


Lascia stare la maturita', in queste situazioni siamo tutti 16enni:carneval:

Lui e' un superparaculo mandalo a cagare


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2010)

Impunito ha detto:


> Sarà per la novità, sarà pergli argomenti discussi, ma mi viene spesso in mente quello che leggo sul forum durante la giornata e ci penso pure.
> Non condivido la filosofia di molto, *troppo interventista e risolutiva, non credo che la vita abbia bisogno di ulteriori complicazioni.*
> Ho avuto spunti per analizzare quello che mi è accaduto, alcune cose sono state anche spunto per intuire che mi si vuole togliere questa parte della mia vita, per paura di infangare qualcuno, ma si sa ... chi mangia fa molliche.
> Per Elisa: sei una donna e una mamma, hai quanto serve per andare avanti, se qualcosa pesa troppo e rischia di farti lasciare indietro cose importanti, allora quella cosa diventa non più importante.
> Buona vita


 
*S*quoto tutto, ma si sa, ciascuno la vede a sua misura e consumo.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che però non ha saputo neanche scegliere bene l'amante con cui avere a che fare ...:blank:


 
ah no, quella se l'è scelta benissimo. Con me durava 2 settimane.


----------



## Elisa (19 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lascia stare la maturita', in queste situazioni siamo tutti 16enni:carneval:
> 
> Lui e' un superparaculo mandalo a cagare


 
ah...e per la cronaca sono io quella che non capisce lui...perche' non capisco che verrebbe fuori un CASINO se si scoprisse di noi (non ho raccontato che sua moglie ha dei dubbi...il perche' e' lunga...magari ve lo racc un'altra volta!!).
E  inoltre si "offende" che non credo al suo amore e alla sua sincerita' sul fatto che vuole me solo che facendolo nel modo "in cui dice lui"... aiutooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah no, quella se l'è scelta benissimo. Con me durava 2 settimane.


No, lo dico perchè Elisa si sta ponendo dei ragionevoli dubbi...
Il modello che sarebbe andato bene per lui era una con le sue stesse caratteristiche: una - come lui - consapevole e felice di essere ognuno "stampella" per l'altra...Senza menzogne, false illusioni e castelli in aria.
Elisa era a suo modo "felice" ma non consapevole appieno :blank:. 
Finora ha inquadrato tutto in un possibile progetto di "nuova vita" con lui...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ah...e per la cronaca sono io quella che non capisce lui...perche' non capisco che verrebbe fuori un CASINO se si scoprisse di noi (non ho raccontato che sua moglie ha dei dubbi...il perche' e' lunga...magari ve lo racc un'altra volta!!).
> E  inoltre si "offende" che non credo al suo amore e alla sua sincerita' sul fatto che vuole me solo che facendolo nel modo "in cui dice lui"... aiutooooooo!!!!!!!!


:unhappy:
:calcio:


----------



## Elisa (19 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> :calcio:


 a me o a lui??


----------



## Impunito (19 Aprile 2010)

*...*



Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...dopo tutte le cose lette (in qualche modo xche' intanto lavoro, che casino!), ho cercato di parlare con l'uomo in questione, tirando giu' i "concetti" che sono venuti fuori dalle riflessioni che mi avete gentilmente scritto...morale...
> Quest'uomo continua a dire di amarmi, non so' di quale tipo di amore. Perche' dopo tutto questo tempo e le cose accadute, non ha ancora la voglia, la forza ed il coraggio per capire "da che parte stare"... ho provato a dirgli tutte le cose che mi avete detto voi riguardo l'amore, riguardo i figlie e bla bla bla...ma niente.
> Gli ho anche chiesto se vuole stare da solo x capire...ma niente e sapete xche'? perche' non c'e' niente da capire.
> E' un uomo che non riesce a decidere tra il sentimento x me (che nonostante tutto pare sincero) e il resto...
> E io? per il momento sto' un attimo in palla, in alcuni momenti non riesco a respirare...fa male tutto...da quello che ho fatto a quello che non riesco a fare. Mamma e donna...ma anche grande stupida immatura! Eh si'!


Non penso che qualcuno qui dentro, ma neanche fuori, ad armadi aperti, possa dare lezioni a qualcuno di intelligenza e maturità, ognuno di noi ha fatto degli errori e ne farà.
Ti propongo un copione di un film (forse drammatico) ma dovrebbe funzionare.
Prendi tu la decisione, dimostra a te stessa che nonostante tutto sai essere matura al momento adatto (e se stai qui credo che per te sia giunto il momento).
Imponi una decisione a te stessa, se il tuo amico ti vorrà bene capirà e si allontanerà, se non ti vuole bene si allontanerà lo stesso, se ti ama e non avrà la forza di allontanarsi ti verrà addosso e tu dovrai resistere (alle sue lusinghe sull'amore e tutto il resto, c'è o non c'è).
E quindi ti consiglio un buon equipaggiamento (spalle forti, indumenti robusti, un pò di preparazione atletica) e gambe in spalla ti metti in cammino.
Sono sicuro che hai già visto la strada, ma qualcuno si è messo davanti per distrarti.
Con affetto, un augurio di buon cammino!


----------



## Impunito (19 Aprile 2010)

*...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> *S*quoto tutto, ma si sa, ciascuno la vede a sua misura e consumo.



Siamo coetanei, cara Verena67, ma questo non c'entra nulla con quanto volevo dire.
Ognuno la vede ai fini del proprio benessere e delle persone che gli stanno a cuore!
O no?


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ah...e per la cronaca sono io quella che non capisce lui...perche' non capisco che verrebbe fuori un CASINO se si scoprisse di noi (non ho raccontato che sua moglie ha dei dubbi...il perche' e' lunga...magari ve lo racc un'altra volta!!).
> E inoltre si "offende" che non credo al suo amore e alla sua sincerita' sul fatto che vuole me solo che facendolo nel modo "in cui dice lui"... aiutooooooo!!!!!!!!


ma certo che ti dice questo!


ferma le bocce elisa!

non farti impantanare dalle parole

tu hai delle "colpe", ma non nei suoi confronti

quelle le avresti se lui ti avesse detto "trombo senza sentimento, non ti ho mai amata e mai te l'ho detto, non ti amo, non ti amerò"
tu avessi accettato
e ora facessi casino perchè non lascia sua moglie

io penso che lui non ti ami o comunque che non intenda scomodare gli equilibri della sua vita per te 

penso che anche tu in realtà non lo ami
ami un amore che non vedi in tuo marito e che l'altro può farti credere agevolmente perchè manca il peso  della quotidianità e perchè tu vuoi crederci

ribadisco
fai un test
digli che non ce la fai più a vivere questa doppia vita, bada di essere convincente e digli che hai deciso di dire a tuo marito che vuoi la separazione
anche se lo rassicuri che non dirai nulla di lui
vedrai come reagisce


----------



## Amarax (19 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma certo che ti dice questo!
> 
> 
> ferma le bocce elisa!
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa l'immagine idealizzata è quella che ha in mente il partner del traditore, se il genitore era perfetto prima RESTA perfetto anche dopo.
> Sul tempo dipende dalla responsabilità, prima ci devono essere i figli, conviventi o meno, poi tutto il resto.


L'immagine idealizzata l'hanno i figli piccoli, poi in adolescenza li vedono sempre più imperfetti e, infine, li vedono come persone imperfette, ma punti di riferimento. Questo è il percorso normale. Scoprire un genitore traditore può accelerare questo percorso. Scoprirlo traditore e sguazzante nella menzogna per anni, può far crollare improvvisamente l'immagine idealizzata e creare una distanza enorme.
Quello che i figli pensano dei genitori non lo possono stabilire i genitori stessi, i figli reagiscono e provano e pensano come a loro accade.
Non capisco perché ti irrigidisci a pensare che proclamare principi possa per ciò stesso attuarli.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> a me o a lui??


A lui


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2010)

> Amoremio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma certo che ti dice questo!
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah no, quella se l'è scelta benissimo. Con me durava 2 settimane.


E c'è credo!!!:blank:


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, lo dico perchè Elisa si sta ponendo dei ragionevoli dubbi...
> Il modello che sarebbe andato bene per lui *era una con le sue stesse caratteristiche: una - come lui - consapevole e felice di essere ognuno "stampella" per l'altra...Senza menzogne, false illusioni e castelli in aria.*
> *Elisa era a suo modo "felice" ma non consapevole appieno :blank:. *
> Finora ha inquadrato tutto in un possibile progetto di "nuova vita" con lui...


 
ma esistono?!
Ho dei seri dubbi.
Secondo me è possibile che uno o l'altra rivestano il ruolo descritto, tutti e due proprio no. Perché una simile sempiterna comunanza svuoterebbe a mio avviso del tutto di contenuto emotivo il rapporto. Tanto vale allora andare in palestra....

Sono proprio i pieni - vuoti emozionali che creano il "dramma"...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> a me o a lui??



A entrambi (da me). Svegliati, fanciulla, che è primavera.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'immagine idealizzata l'hanno i figli piccoli, poi in adolescenza li vedono sempre più imperfetti e, infine, li vedono come persone imperfette, ma punti di riferimento. Questo è il percorso normale. Scoprire un genitore traditore può accelerare questo percorso. Scoprirlo traditore e sguazzante nella menzogna per anni, può far crollare improvvisamente l'immagine idealizzata e creare una distanza enorme.
> Quello che i figli pensano dei genitori non lo possono stabilire i genitori stessi, i figli reagiscono e provano e pensano come a loro accade.
> Non capisco perché ti irrigidisci a pensare che proclamare principi possa per ciò stesso attuarli.


Qui ti quoto.
Vero e i figli, sono bravissimi, a dirti hai ragione per davanti, e poi a fare quel caspita che vogliono per di dietro. Incredibile per esempio osservare come un bambino tutto servizievole e remissivo difronte una madre molto severa e scrupolosa, diventa enormemente trasgressivo quando si trova in un contesto dove la madre non c'è e non può controllarlo.

L'immagine idealizzata crolla, quando il figlio, va a vedere e a rendersi conto.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2010)

Impunito ha detto:


> Imponi una decisione a te stessa, se il tuo amico ti vorrà bene capirà e si allontanerà, se non ti vuole bene si allontanerà lo stesso, E quindi ti consiglio un buon equipaggiamento (spalle forti, indumenti robusti, un pò di preparazione atletica) e gambe in spalla ti metti in cammino.
> Sono sicuro che hai già visto la strada, ma qualcuno si è messo davanti per distrarti.*se ti ama e non avrà la forza di allontanarsi ti verrà addosso e tu dovrai resistere (alle sue lusinghe sull'amore e tutto il resto, c'è o non c'è).*
> Con affetto, un augurio di buon cammino!


Quello in neretto non è amore, è bieco egoismo.


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco perché ti irrigidisci a pensare che proclamare principi possa per ciò stesso attuarli.


Il potere della parola Persa. E comunque la pensiamo diversamente, tutto qui. Da figlia continuo a ritenere che se i miei genitori si fossero separati, invece di fingere un amore che non esisteva, avrei avuto una vita più facile.


----------



## minnie (20 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma certo che ti dice questo!
> 
> 
> ferma le bocce elisa!
> ...


condivido pienamente.


----------



## minnie (20 Aprile 2010)

Oggi sono un pò meno arrabbiata con il mondo ed il destino e quindi posso darti un consiglio meno basato sul mio vissuto da tradita, ma più basato sul mio vissuto di amante (e lo sono stata per anni, prima di uscire alla luce del sole). 
Lascialo. Farà un male tremendo, ma molto meno dell'agonia cui ti condanni. Vedi, io so che amare il sogno dell'amore ti dà una gioia un'esaltazione quando puoi stare con lui, in quei pochi momenti rubati. Talmente bello che ti convinci di staccare il cuore e il cervello anche nei momenti dopo, quelli in cui stai male. E allora aspetti il prossimo momento bello o, peggio, aspetti e sogni come sarà, come sarebbe poterlo vivere sempre quell'amore grande, di fronte a tutti di fronte al mondo.
Ecco. Se dovesse capitare di poterlo vivere (e a me è capitato) ti accorgeresti che quell'amore non esiste, è solo il frutto dell'irrealtà della situazione...
Lascialo, ma se non lo ami più, lascia anche tuo marito. Perchè anche se lui ti ama, forse si merita qualcuno che lo ami...
So che è ipocrita da parte mia che sono qui a dire agli altri lascia tuo marito quando non sono capace di lasciare quella specie di mostro con cui vivo, ma mi auguro che tu sia più brava di me.
Datti e dai a tutti la possibilità di vivere in un mondo reale, non in un castello di bugie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Datti e dai a tutti la possibilità di vivere in un mondo reale, non in un castello di bugie.


 Eh ...pare facile! Ma se eliminato il castello di bugie ci si rende conto di essere poca cosa, incapace di dare un senso alla propria vita?
Come scriveva in uno dei suoi ultimi libri Galimberti*, è il senso che manca.






* http://www.lafeltrinelli.it/product...nte/Umberto_Galimberti.html?aut=173861&cat1=1

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umberto_Galimberti


----------



## minnie (20 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh ...pare facile! Ma se eliminato il castello di bugie ci si rende conto di essere poca cosa, incapace di dare un senso alla propria vita?
> Come scriveva in uno dei suoi ultimi libri Galimberti*, è il senso che manca.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ha due bambini, un senso la sua vita lo ha. Ed è abbastanza giovane da trovare una persona da amare e da cui essere amata sul serio. E poi, oggi faccio la splendidamrgreen, un senso nella vita lo si può trovare  a prescindere dall'amore, no?


----------



## minnie (20 Aprile 2010)

...secondo me infine è molto meglio una brutta verità che una bellissima bugia....quando sai che è una bugia, ovvio.......


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ...secondo me infine è molto meglio una brutta verità che una bellissima bugia....quando sai che è una bugia, ovvio.......


Ci devo pensare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ha due bambini, un senso la sua vita lo ha. Ed è abbastanza giovane da trovare una persona da amare e da cui essere amata sul serio. E poi, oggi faccio la splendidamrgreen, un senso nella vita lo si può trovare a prescindere dall'amore, no?


 Ma mica tutti sanno trovarlo un senso.ùNon è quel che si ha che conta, ma il significato che si dà a quel che si ha.
E, sia chiaro, questo non significa accontentarsi, ma vedere la vera preziosità della vita e delle persone.


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Oggi sono un pò meno arrabbiata con il mondo ed il destino e quindi posso darti un consiglio meno basato sul mio vissuto da tradita, ma più basato sul mio vissuto di amante (e lo sono stata per anni, prima di uscire alla luce del sole).
> Lascialo. *Farà un male tremendo, ma molto meno dell'agonia cui ti condanni. Vedi, io so che amare il sogno dell'amore ti dà una gioia un'esaltazione quando puoi stare con lui, in quei pochi momenti rubati. Talmente bello che ti convinci di staccare il cuore e il cervello anche nei momenti dopo, quelli in cui stai male. E allora aspetti il prossimo momento bello o, peggio, aspetti e sogni come sarà, come sarebbe poterlo vivere sempre quell'amore grande, di fronte a tutti di fronte al mondo.*
> Ecco. Se dovesse capitare di poterlo vivere (e a me è capitato) ti accorgeresti che quell'amore non esiste, è solo il frutto dell'irrealtà della situazione...
> Lascialo, ma se non lo ami più, lascia anche tuo marito. Perchè anche se lui ti ama, forse si merita qualcuno che lo ami...
> ...


Grazie Minnie...e' proprio come mi sentivo...si xche' IERI gli ho detto BASTA!e sono convinta al 100% questa volta. Sto' soffrendo...ma forse in fondo mi sento libera "da un incubo". Non e' vita e non consiglio a nessuno di mettersi in una situazione del genere...


----------



## minnie (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie Minnie...e' proprio come mi sentivo...si xche' IERI gli ho detto BASTA!e sono convinta al 100% questa volta. Sto' soffrendo...ma forse in fondo mi sento libera "da un incubo". Non e' vita e non consiglio a nessuno di mettersi in una situazione del genere...


 
Brava. Vedrai con il tempo farà sempre meno male. Dai valore alla realtà e passerà... non ricaderci, te lo garantisco: il bel sogno per me è diventato l'incubo peggiore che abbia mai solo pensato.. sii forte nei momenti di crisi!!!! ti sono vicina e ti abbraccio!!


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Brava. Vedrai con il tempo farà sempre meno male. Dai valore alla realtà e passerà... non ricaderci, te lo garantisco: il bel sogno per me è diventato l'incubo peggiore che abbia mai solo pensato.. sii forte nei momenti di crisi!!!! ti sono vicina e ti abbraccio!!


Ci sono gia'ricaduta varie volte e' vero. Ma gli ho dato un'ultima possibilita' di dimostrarmi "avesse capito cosa voleva"...
Ma lui non vuole niente. Tenersi la sua bella vita cosi' come fa da 4 anni ed anche me, chiaro. Ogni volta che ha paura di casini con la moglie (ultimamente gli aveva beccato che mi scriveva di nuovo), anziche' prendere la palla al balzo x chiarire con lei una volta x tutte, torna "indietro" x sistemare le cose. Ma cosa sarei io, una cretina? anche io ho famiglia e bimbi (uno + piccolo del suo). Cosa crede che x me sarebbe stato facile? ogni volta c'e' una scusa x "ritornare da lei" (dopo momenti di distacco)...e "allontanare" me... 
Merito di + di sto'.... e pure la mia famiglia! ricomincero' da li', e poi si vedra' come andra' (con marito ecc intendo).


----------



## mariasole (22 Aprile 2010)

Passerai momenti difficili e dolorosi, ma se è veramente quello che vuoi e che ritieni giusto ce la farai!

:up::up::up:


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Passerai momenti difficili e dolorosi, ma se è veramente quello che vuoi e che ritieni giusto ce la farai!
> 
> :up::up::up:


Ormai ho capito con che persona ho a che fare...ci ho messo tanto ma ce l'ho fatta. Mi aveva detto che questa volta era convinto di quello che provava...ma se cosi', com'e' che a lasciare la moglie e ricominciare una vita con me non ci pensa proprio? (ovvero, mi diceva di si' xche' era quello che volevo sentirmi dire...e  poi...)


----------



## minnie (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci sono gia'ricaduta varie volte e' vero. Ma gli ho dato un'ultima possibilita' di dimostrarmi "avesse capito cosa voleva"...
> Ma lui non vuole niente. Tenersi la sua bella vita cosi' come fa da 4 anni ed anche me, chiaro. Ogni volta che ha paura di casini con la moglie (ultimamente gli aveva beccato che mi scriveva di nuovo), anziche' prendere la palla al balzo x chiarire con lei una volta x tutte, torna "indietro" x sistemare le cose. Ma cosa sarei io, una cretina? anche io ho famiglia e bimbi (uno + piccolo del suo). Cosa crede che x me sarebbe stato facile? ogni volta c'e' una scusa x "ritornare da lei" (dopo momenti di distacco)...e "allontanare" me...
> Merito di + di sto'.... e pure la mia famiglia! ricomincero' da li', e poi si vedra' come andra' (con marito ecc intendo).


Da quello che scrivi, onestamente, penso che tu abbia ragione: a lui fa comodo. Vedi anche questo te lo dico per esperienza. Quando ero la sua amante lui mi raccontava di come era costretto a stare con lei, ma avrebbe tanto voluto lasciarla per stare con me. Di come la sua vita con lei fosse triste, brutta e lui costretto a stare con lei per il bene del bambino... e io ci ho creduto per anni.... anzi! lo amavo ancora di più per questo suo sacrificio! come lo credevo buono, una vittima!  Poi è stata lei  (premetto che non è una santa, ora la conosco) a lasciarlo. E finalmente liberi di amarci!!! Ora lui ha un'altra, e visto che anche lei ha una famiglia non è difficile pensare che le racconta le stesse palle che raccontava a me. Le uniche cose che ho sentito sono state di come è difficile come soffre in questa situazione!! Peccato però che nella realtà lui mi cerca continuamente (e guai se mi nego o non sono abbastanza appassionata!) e quando io ho fatto per lasciarlo per via di questa storia, quando gli ho detto che era libero di andare e vivere questo amore con lei apriti cielo!!! (vedi i miei 3d) oltre a negare l'evidenza sostenendo che sono paranoie e lei è solo un'amica. Secondo me il tuo fortunatamente ex amante è proprio come lui: non ti ha mai detto la verità sul suo rapporto con la moglie e con la moglie nega la verità del suo rapporto con te! In poche parole: ieri hai vinto al super enalotto, e ben presto te ne accorgerai! Un in bocca al lupo per la ricostruzione del rapporto con tuo marito, se lui non ha mai sospettato, non dirgli mai nulla!!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Vedi, io so che amare il sogno dell'amore ti dà una gioia un'esaltazione quando puoi stare con lui, in quei pochi momenti rubati. Talmente bello che ti convinci di staccare il cuore e il cervello anche nei momenti dopo, quelli in cui stai male. E allora aspetti il prossimo momento bello o, peggio, aspetti e sogni come sarà, come sarebbe poterlo vivere sempre quell'amore grande, di fronte a tutti di fronte al mondo.
> Ecco. Se dovesse capitare di poterlo vivere (e a me è capitato) ti accorgeresti che quell'amore non esiste, è solo il frutto dell'irrealtà della situazione...


Brava Minnie. :up:


----------



## Anna A (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci sono gia'ricaduta varie volte e' vero. Ma gli ho dato un'ultima possibilita' di dimostrarmi "avesse capito cosa voleva"...
> Ma lui non vuole niente. Tenersi la sua bella vita cosi' come fa da 4 anni ed anche me, chiaro. Ogni volta che ha paura di casini con la moglie (ultimamente gli aveva beccato che mi scriveva di nuovo), anziche' prendere la palla al balzo x chiarire con lei una volta x tutte, torna "indietro" x sistemare le cose. Ma cosa sarei io, una cretina? anche io ho famiglia e bimbi (uno + piccolo del suo). Cosa crede che x me sarebbe stato facile? ogni volta c'e' una scusa x "ritornare da lei" (dopo momenti di distacco)...e "allontanare" me...
> Merito di + di sto'.... e pure la mia famiglia! ricomincero' da li', e poi si vedra' come andra' (con marito ecc intendo).


va bè, ma anche tu però.. 
tuo marito non è mica un ripiego.. per la serie se va male con l'amante provo a ricostruire con lui..
ma io non lo so, eh.


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, ma anche tu però..
> tuo marito non è mica un ripiego.. per la serie se va male con l'amante provo a ricostruire con lui..
> ma io non lo so, eh.


Non lo sto' usando da ripiego...comunque ho due bimbi e devo provare a vedere se ancora qualcosa si puo' salvare. Tutto qui.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci sono gia'ricaduta varie volte e' vero. Ma gli ho dato un'ultima possibilita' di dimostrarmi "avesse capito cosa voleva"...
> Ma lui non vuole niente. Tenersi la sua bella vita cosi' come fa da 4 anni ed anche me, chiaro. Ogni volta che ha paura di casini con la moglie (ultimamente gli aveva beccato che mi scriveva di nuovo), anziche' prendere la palla al balzo x chiarire con lei una volta x tutte, torna "indietro" x sistemare le cose. Ma cosa sarei io, una cretina? anche io ho famiglia e bimbi (uno + piccolo del suo). Cosa crede che x me sarebbe stato facile? ogni volta c'e' una scusa x "ritornare da lei" (dopo momenti di distacco)...e "allontanare" me...
> Merito di + di sto'.... e pure la mia famiglia! ricomincero' da li', e poi si vedra' come andra' (con marito ecc intendo).


è la scelta giusta elisa (secondo me)

e profondi nel tuo matrimonio le energie che sprecavi col coniglio

se poi vedrai che con tuo marito non può funzionare, separati
e solo dopo cerca un nuovo amore

ne guadagnerà la tua dignità (anche, in futuro, di fronte ai tuoi figli)
e correrai minori rischi di scambiare lucciole per lanterne


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non lo sto' usando da ripiego...comunque ho due bimbi e devo provare a vedere se ancora qualcosa si puo' salvare. Tutto qui.



Devo dire che il tuo atteggiamento da quando sei sul forum è notevolmente migliorato...

Bene bene. 


In bocca al lupo, non indugiare.


----------



## minnie (22 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è la scelta giusta elisa (secondo me)
> 
> e profondi nel tuo matrimonio le energie che sprecavi col coniglio
> 
> ...


 
condivido tutto :up::up::up:


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Devo dire che il tuo atteggiamento da quando sei sul forum è notevolmente migliorato...
> 
> Bene bene.
> 
> ...


mi avete fatto riflettere. In quel che scrivevate ho ritrovato i suoi comportamenti, le sue balle, i suoi modi di prendermi in giro... Inoltre lui per l'ennesima volta, messo alle strette da moglie e da amante, ha scelto lei...ho fatto 2 + 2 (pensando a quello che di dicevate) e il risultato e' stato: mi sta' prendendo in giro!


----------



## Amarax (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non lo sto' usando da ripiego...comunque ho due bimbi e devo provare a vedere se ancora qualcosa si puo' salvare. Tutto qui.


 
Non fare l'errore di dirgli tutto se non intendi lasciarlo.
O già lo sa??


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non fare l'errore di dirgli tutto se non intendi lasciarlo.
> O già lo sa??


Un paio di anni fa gli avevo detto di essermi innamorata di quella persona (purtroppo abita vicino a noi, anche se x fortuna non ci incontriamo spesso in giro!!). Eravamo in crisi nera e con l'altro stavo x fare il passo...anche quella volta e' "saltato tutto"! Quante cose ho sopportato x amore x lui...cercavo sempre di capirlo. CHe stupida!
Gli ho dato anche la possibilita' di "sistemare" con la moglie...ma poi era tornato da me (questo l'ultima volta). Io non mi ero impegnata abbastanza invece (col marito) xche' ancora forse "speravo"....


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> mi avete fatto riflettere. In quel che scrivevate ho ritrovato i suoi comportamenti, le sue balle, i suoi modi di prendermi in giro... Inoltre lui per l'ennesima volta, messo alle strette da moglie e da amante, ha scelto lei...ho fatto 2 + 2 (pensando a quello che di dicevate) e il risultato e' stato: mi sta' prendendo in giro!


 Era successa la stessa cosa a me. 


Guarda, se c'è una cosa che ho imparato qui dentro, è che le storie degli amanti sono tutte uguali... cambiano solo le sfumature.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> mi avete fatto riflettere. In quel che scrivevate ho ritrovato i suoi comportamenti, le sue balle, i suoi modi di prendermi in giro... Inoltre lui per l'ennesima volta, messo alle strette da moglie e da amante, ha scelto lei...ho fatto 2 + 2 (pensando a quello che di dicevate) e il risultato e' stato: *mi sta' prendendo in giro*!


sì, lo sta facendo
ma incidentalmente
non è la sua priorità

la sua priorità è solo mantenere una situazione soddisfacente e molto gratificante per sè stesso
e magari si vuol anche sentire innamorato
innamorato ma ligio ai suoi doveri
quasi un eroe romantico
ma ganzissimo al punto che tromba con 2 donne e entrambe si dimostrano soddisfatte

chi è meglio di lui?

secondo me sarà molto infelice se tu troncherai

ma non perchè ti ama
solo perchè un pochino dovrà sbattersi per trovarne un'altra


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì, lo sta facendo
> ma incidentalmente
> non è la sua priorità
> 
> ...


ma no...non se la trombava quasi mai ormai (anzi l'ultima volta due mesi fa mi ha raccontato che la moglie ha pianto xche' ha visto che lui era in "difficolta'")...diceva che con lei non ci riusciva piu'...si lo so'...altra balla! e' una di quelle che usano tutti, ho letto nei vostri messaggi... 
Poi ieri improvvisamente (pero' era un paio di settimane che  era strano x via del fatto che la moglie lo ha beccato che mi manda sms) dice che "deve tenerla buona" (e ieri facevano 20 anni di matrimonio) xche' altrimenti va nella merda visto che lei sospetta di brutto! Ma che schifo! 
Che bravo, ci e' riuscito a prendermi x il culo pure questa volta...sei la donna della mia vita...ti amero' per sempre...non desidero + nessuna...con te sento tutte le sensazioni del mondo mai provate prima...ecc ecc ecc... bla bla bla (mi sento male!!)


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *ma no...non se la trombava quasi mai ormai* (anzi l'ultima volta due mesi fa mi ha raccontato che la moglie ha pianto xche' ha visto che lui era in "difficolta'")...diceva che con lei non ci riusciva piu'...si lo so'...*altra balla! e' una di quelle che usano tutti*, ho letto nei vostri messaggi...
> Poi ieri improvvisamente (pero' era un paio di settimane che era strano x via del fatto che la moglie lo ha beccato che mi manda sms) dice che "deve tenerla buona" (e ieri facevano 20 anni di matrimonio) xche' altrimenti va nella merda visto che lei sospetta di brutto! Ma che schifo!
> Che bravo, ci e' riuscito a prendermi x il culo pure questa volta...sei la donna della mia vita...ti amero' per sempre...non desidero + nessuna...con te sento tutte le sensazioni del mondo mai provate prima...ecc ecc ecc... bla bla bla (mi sento male!!)


ti aspettavo al varco :mrgreen:

meno male che ci sei arrivata da sola


dammi 1 fedifrago che racconti all'amante che con la moglie fa del sesso strepitoso 
(o anche che ammetta di farlo, per motivi diversi dal "tenerla buona")
e istituisco il "Premio Pirla" per l'amante che non lo manda ramengo


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti aspettavo al varco :mrgreen:
> 
> meno male che ci sei arrivata da sola
> 
> ...


ma se uno fa sesso strepitoso con la moglie, xche' dovrebbe cercare altro??


----------



## Papero (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma se uno fa sesso strepitoso con la moglie, xche' dovrebbe cercare altro??



Elisa ciao!

Io nel periodo del tradimento facevo sesso con mia moglie molto più soddisfacente di prima e anche di dopo... 

E alla mia amante le dicevo che ero costretto a farlo una volta ogni "morte di Papa".

Ora che ci penso... che _omodimerda _che ero in quel periodo...


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa ciao!
> 
> Io nel periodo del tradimento facevo sesso con mia moglie molto più soddisfacente di prima e anche di dopo...
> 
> ...


No basta...non posso sopportare altro...vi prego...:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma se uno fa sesso strepitoso con la moglie, xche' dovrebbe cercare altro??


rileggi



Amoremio ha detto:


> ............ molto gratificante per sè stesso
> e magari si vuol anche sentire innamorato
> innamorato ma ligio ai suoi doveri
> quasi un eroe romantico
> ...


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rileggi


 
se e' davvero cosi'...CHE SCHIFO!!

P.S. comunque il primo anno della storia avevo conosciuto sua moglie (finche' non ha sospettato di noi allontanandomi giustamente...p.s. quante cazzate ho fatto x sto' qui!) e mi aveva raccontato che lui "non la cercava" + da mesi..quindi diciamo che magari (almeno in quel periodo) aveva detto la verita' ... tanto x rincuorarmi un po' dai!


----------



## Papero (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> se e' davvero cosi'...CHE SCHIFO!!
> 
> P.S. comunque il primo anno della storia avevo conosciuto sua moglie (finche' non ha sospettato di noi allontanandomi giustamente...p.s. quante cazzate ho fatto x sto' qui!) e mi aveva raccontato che lui "non la cercava" + da mesi..quindi diciamo che magari (almeno in quel periodo) aveva detto la verita' ... tanto x rincuorarmi un po' dai!


perchè conoscerla? mi sembra ancora più grave che mentire sul numero dei rapporti sessuali...

Ma te con tuo marito facevi ancora sesso? La mia ex-amante mi diceva che lo faceva pochissimo ma non c'ho mai creduto


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa ciao!
> 
> Io nel periodo del tradimento facevo sesso con mia moglie molto più soddisfacente di prima e anche di dopo...
> 
> ...



idem!


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> perchè conoscerla? mi sembra ancora più grave che mentire sul numero dei rapporti sessuali...
> 
> Ma te con tuo marito facevi ancora sesso? La mia ex-amante mi diceva che lo faceva pochissimo ma non c'ho mai creduto


io e mio marito abbiamo davvero passato mesi senza farlo...io ero sincera...e le poche volte (che era successo tra un distacco e l'altro) si sentiva si fosse rotto qualcosa x sempre. Con l'altro avevo provato emozioni nuove e non riuscivo a pensare di vivere senza! Ma non bastano x sopportare tutto qusto schifo!

P.S. L'ho conosciuta xche' abitiamo nello stesso paese e le bimbe hanno la stessa eta'


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> idem!


ma perche' vi succede cosi' a voi uomini??????


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma perche' vi succede cosi' a voi uomini??????



Perchè devi dare una ragione all'amante per farla rimanere tale. Già arriva seconda, se poi le dici che a casa trombi da dio...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> se e' davvero cosi'...CHE SCHIFO!!
> 
> P.S. comunque il primo anno della storia avevo conosciuto sua moglie (finche' non ha sospettato di noi allontanandomi giustamente...p.s. quante cazzate ho fatto x sto' qui!) e mi aveva raccontato che lui "non la cercava" + da mesi..quindi diciamo che magari (almeno in quel periodo) aveva detto la verita' ... tanto x rincuorarmi un po' dai!


se te lo dice lei:
1) puoi crederci e
2)puoi contemporaneamente pensare che il fatto che lei ne parli (a una persona con cui non ha una particolare intimità) significa che non lo trova normale e che (indipendentemente dalle scuse che trova per il suo uomo) se ne dolga 

il punto 2 ti dovrebbe dire qualcos'altro


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

*Elisa...*

Ricorda sempre la prima legge di gravitazione sessuale:

Ciò che si dicono gli amanti in un letto resta segreto.
Non c'è modo di verificare, mai, l'oggettività della vita sessuale di una coppia. Ergo, non vale la pena di preoccuparsene.

Mi dispiace che tu ti senta presa in giro. 
Davvero io pensavo che lui, fosse come me.

Non ho MAI fatto promesse a nessuno.
Non ho bisogno di fare promesse.
Faccio sempre prima i fatti e poi le parole.

Però rileggendoti mi spiego tantissime cose, se fossi stato più sleale, oggi forse, terrei ancora la mia amante in sospeso.
Come amante sarei così: " Premesso che non esiste nessuna donna che può chiedermi di lasciare la mia famiglia per lei, eccomi sono qua".

Vedi, io potrei lasciare, anche la mia famiglia, ma solo se fossi capace di garantire ad essa il giusto sostentamento. 

Insomma ognuno si deve assumere le proprie responsabilità. 
E in certi mondi, proprio perchè si è responsabili, ci si aiuta e ci si protegge.

Ma perchè le donne sono così strane?
Non possono vivere una storia extra in santa pace?
Delimitandone i contorni, prendendosene solo i vantaggi, che la condizione comporta?

Poi Eli, se tu ami sinceramente e lui no, allora è un altro paio di maniche.

Ma è anche vero che se una ti dice, non posso accampare dei diritti su di te, non sai proprio come prenderla: saggezza, o ridimensionamento?

Caso mai, una moglie saggia, capisce, arriva a dirti, ok, mi sono resa conto che il tuo cuore è orientato altrove, e pur che tu sia sereno e felice, ti lascio andare, ti lascio libero.

L'amore dovrebbe essere dedizione, essere per, e non ancora una volta un riempitivo dei nostri bisogni.

Un uomo deve poter valutare ogni possibile conseguenza delle sue azioni. Perchè se è uomo, SA che il suo orgoglio gli impedisce di chiedere scusa, il suo orgoglio gli fa dire, ok, ho fatto una cazzata, e ora risarcisco tutti i danni.

E qui mi collego alla mail di Ellina.
Se io fossi suo marito manderei anche una mail, ma solo con questo sapore: senti, ho trafficato, ho vissuto, mi sono dato da fare, e mi è andata bene, tu sei stata costretta a vivere male senza il mio aiuto e presenza. Ti prego, ho pensato di mandarti ogni mese, questo assegno, come risarcimento per il male che ti ho fatto, e per aiutarti nelle difficoltà in cui versi.

In questo senso sono come Don Giovanni. NON MI PENTO.
Presa una via, io la porto sempre alle estreme conseguenze.
Presa una via, io devo andare fino in fondo, costi quel che costi, per vedere che cosa c'è alla fine della via.

Non si può passare la vita in maniera infingarda.
Me lo diceva sempre, la mia ragazza, filosofa, quella morta per tumore all'utero. OSA, osa, osa!
E quando ho OSATO nella vita, ho sempre ottenuto risultati che hanno sorpreso anche me stesso.

Io posso scavalcare l'Everest per una donna, ma NE DEVE VALERE LA PENA, ok?


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se te lo dice lei:
> 1) puoi crederci e
> 2)puoi contemporaneamente pensare che il fatto che lei ne parli (a una persona con cui non ha una particolare intimità) significa che non lo trova normale e che (indipendentemente dalle scuse che trova per il suo uomo) se ne dolga
> 
> il punto 2 ti dovrebbe dire qualcos'altro


ho capito dove vuoi arrivare...


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè devi dare una ragione all'amante per farla rimanere tale. Già arriva seconda, se poi le dici che a casa trombi da dio...


e a cosa serve l'amante se ami e scopi da Dio con tua moglie??


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e a cosa serve l'amante se ami e scopi da Dio con tua moglie??



Scopare da dio o sentirsi nuovamente un adolescente innamorato, sono due cose diverse. Conquistare una donna non ha prezzo per un uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Scopare da dio o sentirsi nuovamente un adolescente innamorato, sono due cose diverse. Conquistare una donna non ha prezzo per un uomo.


Ma cosa dici, Kid, ti sei mai accorto che la si conquista solo nella misura che lei si lascia sedurre?
Infatti siamo in tempi che tutto è così buttato in vacca, che tante volte, si salta via tutto il lavoro di intelligence.
Ti va di scopare? 
E tu cosa mi dai in cambio?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici, Kid, ti sei mai accorto che la si conquista solo nella misura che lei si lascia sedurre?


E' il gioco delle parti... a noi uomini piace credere di poter conquistare le donne.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E' il gioco delle parti... a noi uomini piace credere di poter conquistare le donne.


Le donne in generale? Una vale l'altra?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Le donne in generale? Una vale l'altra?



Si parlava in generale. Non è il mio caso, storia della mia amante a parte, io sono sempre stato un timido e romantico sognatore. Ergo, erano le donne che ci provavano con me.


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si parlava in generale. Non è il mio caso, storia della mia amante a parte, io sono sempre stato un timido e romantico sognatore. Ergo, *erano le donne che ci provavano con me*.


Quindi se una donna ci prova bisogna starci. Altrimenti soffre?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quindi se una donna ci prova bisogna starci. Altrimenti soffre?



Si più o meno! :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma se uno fa sesso strepitoso con la moglie, xche' dovrebbe cercare altro??


 Tu gust è melio che uan!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu gust è melio che uan!


:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricorda sempre la prima legge di gravitazione sessuale:
> 
> Ciò che si dicono gli amanti in un letto resta segreto.
> Non c'è modo di verificare, mai, l'oggettività della vita sessuale di una coppia. Ergo, non vale la pena di preoccuparsene.
> ...


Non è che ci sia da vantarsene, credo.
Non mi pare che si tratti di coerenza o di assunzione di responsabilità, ma piuttosto di mancanza di capacità di autocritica, di imparare dai propri errori, di considerare le conseguenze dei propri atti.
Hai visto "Vanilla sky"? Ricordi le parole di Cameron Diaz "Il corpo fa una promessa" prima dell'incidente? Potrai pensare che se non ci sono che parole chiare nessuna abbia il diritto di credere quel che non è stato detto, ma non puoi pretendere che tutti abbiano la tua capacità di distaccarsi emotivamente da quel che vivono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa riferisci talmente comportamenti che mi son stati poi raccontati dalla buonanima (chiamo così sarcasticamente il mio ex marito traditore ...per come lo considero oggi) che, se non fosse tutto superato dagli eventi, penserei che sei la sua amante.
Lui mi ha poi detto (sempre con le riserve con cui bisogna considerare le parole di un mentitore professionista) che lui è proprio con due donne che stava benissimo e il suo incubo consisteva proprio nel fatto che lei gli faceva pressioni, quando lui era convinto che proprio con una donna con figli piccoli avrebbe potuto stare tranquillo.
Chissà se a lei ha detto queste (e altre) cose....  certo le avrà detto cose di me che magari a me non ha detto.
Ma vuoi capire che gusto sentirsi così abile nel gestire certe situazioni?


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa riferisci talmente comportamenti che mi son stati poi raccontati dalla buonanima (chiamo così sarcasticamente il mio ex marito traditore ...per come lo considero oggi) che, se non fosse tutto superato dagli eventi, penserei che sei la sua amante.
> Lui mi ha poi detto (sempre con le riserve con cui bisogna considerare le parole di un mentitore professionista) che lui è proprio con due donne che stava benissimo e il suo incubo consisteva proprio nel fatto che lei gli faceva pressioni, quando lui era convinto che proprio con una donna con figli piccoli avrebbe potuto stare tranquillo.
> Chissà se a lei ha detto queste (e altre) cose....  certo le avrà detto cose di me che magari a me non ha detto.
> Ma vuoi capire che gusto sentirsi così abile nel gestire certe situazioni?


Infatti lui continuava a dire che "pensava" anche a me! Al fatto che io ho i bimbi piccoli...ma che tesoro vero? :calcio:
Ah...un'altra bella che mi ha invece detto ieri, e' stata che lui doveva "scoparsela" (scusate ne'!!) per farle capire che il loro rapporto era in crisi e non xche' aveva un'altra (altrimenti cosi' avrebbe rischiato di rimanere senza soldi e figli).
No ditemi...dopo queste affermazioni, cosa avrei dovuto fare?? Solo mandarlo a....


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

*p.s.*

P.S. Io sono sicura che quando si rendera' conto che con me e' finita davvero, se ne cerchera' un'altra!


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> P.S. Io sono sicura che quando si rendera' conto che con me e' finita davvero, se ne cerchera' un'altra!


P.S.2 La moglie non l'ha mai amata e sempre tradita (lo so', questo avrebbe dovuto farmi "pensare"...ma aveva avuto solo "avventure" di "sesso")


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> P.S. Io sono sicura che quando si rendera' conto che con me e' finita davvero, se ne cerchera' un'altra!


Apprezzo la lucidità con cui sei arrivata a questa consapevolezza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> P.S.2 La moglie non l'ha mai amata e sempre tradita (lo so', questo avrebbe dovuto farmi "pensare"...ma aveva avuto solo "avventure" di "sesso")


Ah ...te l'aveva pure detto!!!!
Ma "io di donne ne ho conosciute tante, ma tu sei veramente diversa!" (da "Provaci ancora Sam di W. Allen) ...te l'eri bevuta?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8lbd4UqqyU


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Apprezzo la lucidità con cui sei arrivata a questa consapevolezza.


pero' amera' sempre e solo me.... :rotfl: (cosa devo fare, la prendo cosi')

grazie a voi questa volta e' "meno doloroso"...


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ah ...te l'aveva pure detto!!!!
> Ma "io di donne ne ho conosciute tante, ma tu sei veramente diversa!" (da "Provaci ancora Sam di W. Allen) ...te l'eri bevuta?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8lbd4UqqyU


 
beh non erano state tante...e storie di sesso e basta...con me andava avanti da 4 anni e +.
Comunque si', sono una COGLIONA!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> beh non erano state tante...e storie di sesso e basta...con me andava avanti da 4 anni e +.
> Comunque si', sono una COGLIONA!



Si lo sei stata... ma ora puoi redimerti! :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> P.S.2 La moglie non l'ha mai amata e sempre tradita (lo so', questo avrebbe dovuto farmi "pensare"...ma aveva avuto solo "avventure" di "sesso")





Elisa ha detto:


> beh non erano state tante...e storie di sesso e basta...con me andava avanti da 4 anni e +.
> Comunque si', sono una COGLIONA!


 Questo è quello che ha detto a te...
Perché non sono andate avanti?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> beh non erano state tante...e storie di sesso e basta...con me andava avanti da 4 anni e +.
> Comunque si', sono una COGLIONA!


non è che sei solo cogliona , pure stronza nei confronti di tuo marito
bingo:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che sei solo cogliona , pure stronza nei confronti di tuo marito
> bingo:mrgreen:


Nuova terapia d'urto per traditori? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

se non ci leggessimo più abbeverate i gerani del mio balcone:sonar:


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che sei solo cogliona , pure stronza nei confronti di tuo marito
> bingo:mrgreen:


almeno io non tornavo a casa facendo finta andasse tutto bene come faceva lui...noi siamo in crisi da tanto e il nostro rapporto e' cambiato molto. Lui era in "crisi" solo quando la moglie gli scopriva qualcosa, altrimenti conduceva una vita "normale" (piatta come diceva lui!!)


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è quello che ha detto a te...
> Perché non sono andate avanti?


lui diceva perche' appunto erano solo "storie" di sesso brevi e fugaci...(da quel che mi ha raccontato in 20 anni di matrimonio io sono stata la quarta)...ma guarda, a questo punto, non so' + niente...


----------



## minnie (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa riferisci talmente comportamenti che mi son stati poi raccontati dalla buonanima (chiamo così sarcasticamente il mio ex marito traditore ...per come lo considero oggi) che, se non fosse tutto superato dagli eventi, penserei che sei la sua amante.
> Lui mi ha poi detto (sempre con le riserve con cui bisogna considerare le parole di un mentitore professionista) che lui è proprio con due donne che stava benissimo e il suo incubo consisteva proprio nel fatto che lei gli faceva pressioni, quando lui era convinto che proprio con una donna con figli piccoli avrebbe potuto stare tranquillo.
> Chissà se a lei ha detto queste (e altre) cose....  certo le avrà detto cose di me che magari a me non ha detto.
> Ma vuoi capire che gusto sentirsi così abile nel gestire certe situazioni?


 
ma sai che se non fosse per la durata e il numero figli avrei pensato che era il mio e elisa la mia "triestina"? A questo punto sono sicura che i traditori sono più o meno tutti con le stesse bugie e le stesse storie..:incazzato:un pò di fantasia, che diamine!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> lui diceva perche' appunto erano solo "storie" di sesso brevi e fugaci...(da quel che mi ha raccontato in 20 anni di matrimonio io sono stata la quarta)...ma guarda, a questo punto, non so' + niente...


Insinuavo che o erano rimaste sul piano del sesso o la lei di turno aveva fatto in modo di chiudere quando aveva subdorato l'andazzo.
Uno che dice a te che ha avuto quelle storie e che, di conseguenza, è tanto bravo a mentire a colei a cui ha giurato lealtà davanti a testimoni...credi proprio che abbia deto a te tutta la verità? 




P.S. Stai raccontando una cosa avvenuta ne passato? Sei magra, bassina, bionda? :carneval:..str... :mexican:


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ma sai che se non fosse per la durata e il numero figli avrei pensato che era il mio e elisa la mia "triestina"? A questo punto sono sicura che i traditori sono più o meno tutti con le stesse bugie e le stesse storie..:incazzato:un pò di fantasia, che diamine!


 
no no non credo proprio di essere la tua "triestina"...si che brutto che sia cosi'! storie scontate e quindi pure la mia! SPERO di aver imparato bene la lezione!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ma sai che se non fosse per la durata e il numero figli avrei pensato che era il mio e elisa la mia "triestina"? A questo punto sono sicura che i traditori sono più o meno tutti con le stesse bugie e le stesse storie..:incazzato:un pò di fantasia, che diamine!


 A me corrisponde...


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insinuavo che o erano rimaste sul piano del sesso o la lei di turno aveva fatto in modo di chiudere quando aveva subdorato l'andazzo.
> Uno che dice a te che ha avuto quelle storie e che, di conseguenza, è tanto bravo a mentire a colei a cui ha giurato lealtà davanti a testimoni...credi proprio che abbia deto a te tutta la verità?
> 
> 
> ...


 no non sono cosi'!
Me lo aveva detto x raccontarmi come non fosse mai stato"felice" con lei. Inizialmente aveva cercato "sesso" x avere emozioni ma poi si era accorto gli mancasse anche "l'amore" vero.
Lei l'ha sposata xche' era una di famiglia, si conosco fin da piccolini...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> no non sono cosi'!
> Me lo aveva detto x raccontarmi come non fosse mai stato"felice" con lei. Inizialmente aveva cercato "sesso" x avere emozioni ma poi si era accorto gli mancasse anche "l'amore" vero.
> Lei l'ha sposata xche' era una di famiglia, si conosco fin da piccolini...


Sembra la trasmissione di Frizzi.
E' lei la triestina?

No, non sono io la trestina?

E' lei la bionda bassetta, isterica, stronz...?

No, non sono io la bassetta stronz...


E' lei l'ennesima ingenua che stava per buttare via la serenità dei suoi figli per un immaturo seriale?

Sì sono io!


----------



## minnie (22 Aprile 2010)

persa/ritrovata ha detto:


> sembra la trasmissione di frizzi.
> E' lei la triestina?
> 
> No, non sono io la trestina?
> ...


 

:d:d:d


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

*...*

ogni tanto mi vengono in mente tutte le scuse di questi anni x "tirarsi indietro...e non so' se ridere o piangere. La cosa buffa e' che ho sempre saputo fossero "scuse", ma ero talmente fusa che poi "ci ricadevo".
La prima volta sua moglie stava male (niente di grave, cazzate), la seconda erano in un momento nero con i soldi, la terza i suoi avevano deciso di trasfersi vicino a loro e doveva pensarci lui (poi invece non e' accaduto), la quarta e penultima era che sua moglie non mangiava e dormiva + (lui era quasi deciso a lasciarla e lei lo aveva capito) e poi LUI era in crisi con me xche' IO non avevo fiducia in quel che faceva (no comment!!)...e questa volta sua moglie sospetta di nuovo e lui non vuole passare x il traditore e perdere figli e il resto...


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembra la trasmissione di Frizzi.
> E' lei la triestina?
> 
> No, non sono io la trestina?
> ...


:rotfl: SI SONO IO!!


----------



## Papero (22 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si lo sei stata... ma ora puoi redimerti! :mrgreen:


benvenuta tra gli ex-coglioni


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> benvenuta tra gli ex-coglioni


grazie Papero! comunque questo forum mi e' servito molto...avevo bisogno di aprire gli occhi, a volte si ascoltano di + gli "estranei" perche' gli amici (alcuni intimi sapevano) sono sempre un po' di "parte"...

p.s. inizio a pensare che se un giorno avesse avuto il coraggio di lasciare la moglie, poi avrebbe tradito pure me...


----------



## Anna A (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ogni tanto mi vengono in mente tutte le scuse di questi anni x "tirarsi indietro...e non so' se ridere o piangere. La cosa buffa e' che ho sempre saputo fossero "scuse", ma ero talmente fusa che poi "ci ricadevo".
> La prima volta sua moglie stava male (niente di grave, cazzate), la seconda erano in un momento nero con i soldi, la terza i suoi avevano deciso di trasfersi vicino a loro e doveva pensarci lui (poi invece non e' accaduto), la quarta e penultima era che sua moglie non mangiava e dormiva + (lui era quasi deciso a lasciarla e lei lo aveva capito) e poi LUI era in crisi con me xche' IO non avevo fiducia in quel che faceva (no comment!!)...e questa volta sua moglie sospetta di nuovo e lui non vuole passare x il traditore e perdere figli e il resto...


ma sai, più che altro lui non ha voglia di cambiare niente.. anche perché NON CAMBIEREBBE NIENTE. mettiti l'animo in pace: per lui sei solo una amante e non una moglie in pectore, per la serie: che dio ci scampi e ci deliberi...


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa riferisci talmente comportamenti che mi son stati poi raccontati dalla buonanima (chiamo così sarcasticamente il mio ex marito traditore ...per come lo considero oggi) che, se non fosse tutto superato dagli eventi, *penserei che sei la sua amante.*
> Lui mi ha poi detto (sempre con le riserve con cui bisogna considerare le parole di un mentitore professionista) che lui è proprio con due donne che stava benissimo e il suo incubo consisteva proprio nel fatto che lei gli faceva pressioni, quando lui era convinto che proprio con una donna con figli piccoli avrebbe potuto stare tranquillo.
> Chissà se a lei ha detto queste (e altre) cose....  certo le avrà detto cose di me che magari a me non ha detto.
> Ma vuoi capire che gusto sentirsi così abile nel gestire certe situazioni?


Ma l'amante non è diventata compagna dopo la separazione?


----------



## Elisa (22 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai, più che altro lui non ha voglia di cambiare niente.. anche perché NON CAMBIEREBBE NIENTE. mettiti l'animo in pace: per lui sei solo una amante e non una moglie in pectore, per la serie: *che dio ci scampi e ci deliberi*...


 
parli di me o di lui??


----------



## Anna A (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> parli di me o di lui??


parlo del fatto che di rogne bastano quelle che si ha. te capì come lè il mesteir?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma l'amante non è diventata compagna dopo la separazione?


 Chiamarla compagna mi sembra fuori luogo*... comunque non lo so con certezza, lo suppongo, non lo sento da due anni...

*sarebbe una battuta politica.
Comunque gli sviluppi successivi che ho saputo non so neanche se li ho raccontati in chiaro.Ma sono degni l'uno dell'altra. Costa meno vivere in una casa che in due.


----------



## minnie (22 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie Papero! comunque questo forum mi e' servito molto...avevo bisogno di aprire gli occhi, a volte si ascoltano di + gli "estranei" perche' gli amici (alcuni intimi sapevano) sono sempre un po' di "parte"...
> 
> p.s.* inizio a pensare che se un giorno avesse avuto il coraggio di lasciare la moglie, poi avrebbe tradito pure me*...


 

... sempre per esperienza, visto la tendenza anche prima che arrivassi tu, (sicura non durante???), visto le scuse e le bugie, visto insomma il tipo, SICURO SICURO che avrebbe tradito anche te: te l'ho detto, il mio è fratello gemello del tuo.... e ora faccio la ex amante nuova compagna cornuta.... UN MOTIVO IN PIU' PER FESTEGGIARE DI ESSERE RINSAVITA!!!!


----------



## Amarax (22 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai, più che altro lui non ha voglia di cambiare niente.. anche perché NON CAMBIEREBBE NIENTE. mettiti l'animo in pace*: per lui sei solo una amante* *e non una moglie in pectore*, per la serie: che dio ci scampi e ci deliberi...


 
qui nessuno segue l'ammmmore:triste:


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiamarla compagna mi sembra fuori luogo*... comunque non lo so con certezza, lo suppongo, non lo sento da due anni...
> 
> *sarebbe una battuta politica.
> Comunque gli sviluppi successivi che ho saputo non so neanche se li ho raccontati in chiaro.Ma sono degni l'uno dell'altra. *Costa meno vivere in una casa che in due*.


Eh già... che tristezza. 

Non riuscirei ad alzare una barriera tale per così tanto tempo, ma non posso e non voglio entrare in questioni troppo personali. Se per te è giusto così un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

*Ma scusatemi...*

Elisa, io avevo capito, che dopo sposata, avevi incontrato l'amore della tua vita. Come mai, *****, quando vi innamorate un uomo diventa un dio, anche se è una merda, e quando vi disamorate cominciate a dirvi, ma che cogliona che sono stata a starci?

Perchè allora date le perle ai porci? 
Mah...

Caspiterina...mah...mah...mah...

E se t'incontro e tu mi racconti la tua storia, come faccio a non pensare, ma dio che stupida!

Sempre gli specchietti per le allodole eh?
Le falene con la luce...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Eh già... che tristezza.
> 
> Non riuscirei ad alzare una barriera tale per così tanto tempo, ma non posso e non voglio entrare in questioni troppo personali. Se per te è giusto così un motivo ci sarà.


Non si è degnato di una mail, di un sms con scusa (e avrebbe ben dovuto almeno quello...fidati) probabilmente l'unica cosa vera che ha detto è che "non avrebbe mai potuto finire di chiedere scusa" allora tanto valeva non cominciare... :nuke:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si è degnato di una mail, di un sms con scusa (e avrebbe ben dovuto almeno quello...fidati) probabilmente l'unica cosa vera che ha detto è che "non avrebbe mai potuto finire di chiedere scusa" allora tanto valeva non cominciare... :nuke:


Ma a che serve chiedere scusa? A niente.
Anzi è comodissimo.
Bisogna avere le palle di rifondere il danno.
Come disse, quello là, Zaccheo? Se ho frodato qualcuno restituisco quattro volte tanto.
Persa, porcodieci, lo vedi quando uno è pentito sai? Lo vedi quando uno soffre veramente e si vergogna come un viscido verme, sei tu che per primo gli dai una pacca sulle spalle e gli dici, dai non importa, lascia perdere, lo perdoni ancor prima che possa chiedere scusa.

100 su 100 chi si spertica in scuse, non è affatto pentito, ma SOGNA di evitare la pena. 

Se io finisco davanti ad un giudice per dei reati, basta chiedere scusa alla corte? Alla società italiana? No.
Sconti la pena e poi sei libero, a prescindere dal fatto che riconosci o meno di aver sbagliato.

Casomai, quello che vi frega, a voi donne tradite è che sapete bene che non vi sarà nessun risarcimento. Potete solo dire, ok, mi fermo qui.


----------



## Amarax (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma a che serve chiedere scusa? A niente*.
> Anzi è comodissimo.
> Bisogna avere le palle di rifondere il danno.
> Come disse, quello là, Zaccheo? Se ho frodato qualcuno restituisco quattro volte tanto.
> ...


 
ma tu...conosci mio marito???:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a che serve chiedere scusa? A niente.
> Anzi è comodissimo.
> Bisogna avere le palle di rifondere il danno.
> Come disse, quello là, Zaccheo? Se ho frodato qualcuno restituisco quattro volte tanto.
> ...


 Lascia stare.


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 100 su 100 chi si spertica in scuse, non è affatto pentito, ma SOGNA di evitare la pena.



E' vero!


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Casomai, quello che vi frega, a voi donne tradite è che sapete bene che non vi sarà nessun risarcimento. Potete solo dire, ok, mi fermo qui.


 
Posso capire che l'amore possa finire, ma non che finiscano affetto e rispetto. Soprattutto dopo anni passati insieme e la creazione di una famiglia.


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Posso capire che l'amore possa finire, ma non che finiscano affetto e rispetto. Soprattutto dopo anni passati insieme e la creazione di una famiglia.


 
:applauso::applauso::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Posso capire che l'amore possa finire, ma non che finiscano affetto e rispetto. Soprattutto dopo anni passati insieme e la creazione di una famiglia.


uno che ha agito per anni nell'ombra effettivamente non ha diritto a nessun rispetto; sinceramente il caso del marito  di persa è uno dei più dolorosi  e destabilizzanti che abbia letto qui


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno che ha agito per anni nell'ombra effettivamente non ha diritto a nessun rispetto; sinceramente il caso del marito di persa è uno dei più dolorosi e destabilizzanti che abbia letto qui


Ma io parlavo di lui infatti. Soprattutto se è un atteggiamento indotto dall'amante.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo di lui infatti. Soprattutto se è un atteggiamento indotto dall'amante.


è indotto dalla codardia di cui sopra


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> uno che ha agito per anni nell'ombra effettivamente non ha diritto a nessun rispetto; sinceramente il caso del marito  di persa è uno dei più dolorosi  e destabilizzanti che abbia letto qui


Quoto.

Tra l'altro e' stata cosi' buona da preparare i sacchi neri... io probabilmente gli avrei bruciato tutto inclusa la chitarra


----------



## Impunito (23 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> "Togliti le mutande che devo parlarti!"  (questa è una citazione ).


 Meravigliosa, supera quasi in bellezza "Ti amo, ma girati".


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Ciao a tutti eccomi qui. Lui e' sparito...evidentemente riprovare a "scoparsi" la moglie (se poi era vero che non lo faceva da mesi) non e' andata cosi' male...oppure si e' di nuovo spaventato :cosa vuole questa qui, dopo 4 anni ancora non ha capito che non lascero' la famiglia ma voglio tenermela solo come giochino"?? "Io ho una famiglia, i figli"! e gia'...peccato se ne ricordasse solo quando messo alle strette, prima porci comodi e tante promesse alla povera cretina qui. Che per lui ha distrutto tutto, dentro di se'...
p.s. non insultatemi troppo oggi, me lo merito ma sto' malissimo!


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti eccomi qui. Lui e' sparito...evidentemente riprovare a "scoparsi" la moglie (se poi era vero che non lo faceva da mesi) non e' andata cosi' male...oppure si e' di nuovo spaventato :cosa vuole questa qui, dopo 4 anni ancora non ha capito che non lascero' la famiglia ma voglio tenermela solo come giochino"?? "Io ho una famiglia, i figli"! e gia'...peccato se ne ricordasse solo quando messo alle strette, prima porci comodi e tante promesse alla povera cretina qui. Che per lui ha distrutto tutto, dentro di se'...
> p.s. non insultatemi troppo oggi, me lo merito ma sto' malissimo!


 
p.s. "doveva" ricominciare ad andarci a letto xche' lei sospettava e sapete com'e', mica poteva passare davanti a tutti da traditore e magari perdere la sua bella facciata di bravo marito e papa'... e insomma, lui ha delle responsabilita'


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a che serve chiedere scusa? A niente.
> Anzi è comodissimo.
> Bisogna avere le palle di rifondere il danno.
> Come disse, quello là, Zaccheo? Se ho frodato qualcuno restituisco quattro volte tanto.
> ...


Oh Conte ma mica puoi continuare a sommare carote e patate sai?

Il parallelismo non regge neanche agli occhi di una bambina di 4 anni... legge con rapporti umani uhmm


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti eccomi qui. Lui e' sparito...evidentemente riprovare a "scoparsi" la moglie (se poi era vero che non lo faceva da mesi) non e' andata cosi' male...oppure si e' di nuovo spaventato :cosa vuole questa qui, dopo 4 anni ancora non ha capito che non lascero' la famiglia ma voglio tenermela solo come giochino"?? "Io ho una famiglia, i figli"! e gia'...peccato se ne ricordasse solo quando messo alle strette, prima porci comodi e tante promesse alla povera cretina qui. Che per lui ha distrutto tutto, dentro di se'...
> p.s. non insultatemi troppo oggi, me lo merito ma sto' malissimo!


 pensa alla tua di famiglia ."i porci comodi " sono reciproci, mi risulta


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa alla tua di famiglia ."i porci comodi " sono reciproci, mi risulta


Quoto. :incazzato:


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto. :incazzato:


io ho rovinato il mio rapporto con il marito e RIPETO x l'ennesima volta che non tornavo a casa facendo finta di neinte...inoltre ero disposta a trovare una soluzione... insomma, perche' non capite la differenza?
Lui diceva che con la moglie era in crisi ed invece non e' cosi' se dopo 4 anni non ha ancora la forza di troncare.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io ho rovinato il mio rapporto con il marito e RIPETO x l'ennesima volta che non tornavo a casa facendo finta di neinte...inoltre ero disposta a trovare una soluzione... insomma, perche' non capite la differenza?
> Lui diceva che con la moglie era in crisi ed invece non e' cosi' se dopo 4 anni non ha ancora la forza di troncare.



Si ma eri sposata e andava a letto con un altro... e non penso con il consenso del marito, giusto? :incazzato:


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma eri sposata e andava a letto con un altro... e non penso con il consenso del marito, giusto? :incazzato:


si va beh ok...inutile spiegare tanto non capite


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ma tu cos'è che vorresti? Cosa desideri? vorresti mollare tuo marito per metterti con lui? E' questo che vuoi?

Il tuo problema è che lui non vuole mollare la moglie?



(Scusa, sicuramente l'hai già detto, ma ho letto solo le prime pagine e non ho proprio tempo di leggerle tutte)


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io ho rovinato il mio rapporto con il marito e RIPETO x l'ennesima volta che non tornavo a casa facendo finta di neinte...inoltre ero disposta a trovare una soluzione... insomma, perche' non capite la differenza?
> Lui diceva che con la moglie era in crisi ed invece non e' cosi' se dopo 4 anni non ha ancora la forza di troncare.


Posso capire la differenza, che e' puramente teorica... perche' si eri disposta a trovare una soluzione, ma in pratica aspettavi che fosse qualcun altro a prendere la decisione per te.
Credo che se il tuo amante avesse lasciato la moglie, tu avresti lasciato tuo marito... ma la soluzione e' sempre proposta da altri e non da te.


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Elisa ma tu cos'è che vorresti? Cosa desideri? vorresti mollare tuo marito per metterti con lui? E' questo che vuoi?
> 
> Il tuo problema è che lui non vuole mollare la moglie?
> 
> ...


Allora...se si inizia una storia (e assolutamente non solo di sesso) con una persona di cui ti innamori e inizi a fare progetti un motivo ci sara'...poi se la cosa dura x anni il motivo e' ancora + valido.
Io volevo non continuare cosi'... non chiedevo di mollare figli e casa da un giorno all'altro ma almeno iniziare a far capire al marito / moglie che con loro il rapporto si era logorato. E con calma, trovare una soluzione definitiva. Non mi sembrava il caso, visto che anche lui mi ribadiva che ormai aveva capito che ero la donna della sua vita, andare avanti a prendere in giro loro. Proprio x rispetto dei coniugi e di noi stessi.


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso capire la differenza, che e' puramente teorica... perche' si eri disposta a trovare una soluzione, ma in pratica aspettavi che fosse qualcun altro a prendere la decisione per te.
> Credo che se il tuo amante avesse lasciato la moglie, tu avresti lasciato tuo marito... ma la soluzione e' sempre proposta da altri e non da te.


LEGGI sotto...era proposta da me. che dici???


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si va beh ok...inutile spiegare tanto non capite


 guarda che va bene tutto, l'importante è che non giustifichi te stessa incolpando solo lui di una relazione tra due adulti.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che va bene tutto, l'importante è che non giustifichi te stessa incolpando solo lui di una relazione tra due adulti.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...se si inizia una storia (e assolutamente non solo di sesso) con una persona di cui ti innamori e inizi a fare progetti un motivo ci sara'...poi se la cosa dura x anni il motivo e' ancora + valido.
> *Io volevo non continuare cosi'... non chiedevo di mollare figli e casa da un giorno all'altro ma almeno iniziare a far capire al marito / moglie che con loro il rapporto si era logorato. E con calma, trovare una soluzione definitiva.* Non mi sembrava il caso, visto che anche lui mi ribadiva che ormai aveva capito che ero la donna della sua vita, andare avanti a prendere in giro loro. Proprio x rispetto dei coniugi e di noi stessi.


Arghh... quindi che fate buttate tutti in una situazione di indecisione?
Come fai a chiedere a persone che vengono tradite per 4 anni di trovare con calma una soluzione?
Guarda che in queste situazioni non si possono salvare capre e cavoli... o stai o lasci


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Kid ha detto:


>


io non mi giustifico, tant'e' vero che come si intitola la discussione?? sono una traditrice...pero' almeno cercavo di diventare "onesta", trovando una soluzione definitiva. Lui NO. Mi voleva solo come amante, ora e' chiaro!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...se si inizia una storia (e assolutamente non solo di sesso) con una persona di cui ti innamori e inizi a fare progetti un motivo ci sara'...poi se la cosa dura x anni il motivo e' ancora + valido.
> Io volevo non continuare cosi'... non chiedevo di mollare figli e casa da un giorno all'altro ma almeno iniziare a far capire al marito / moglie che con loro il rapporto si era logorato. E con calma, trovare una soluzione definitiva. Non mi sembrava il caso, visto che anche lui mi ribadiva che ormai aveva capito che ero la donna della sua vita, andare avanti a prendere in giro loro. Proprio x rispetto dei coniugi e di noi stessi.


 
E adesso che cosa pensi di fare? vuoi dargli un ultimatum? e se lui ti dice che rimane con la moglie tu che farai? accetterai di continuare così?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> LEGGI sotto...era proposta da me. che dici???


Dico di no... mi sembra che chi non vede la differenza sia tu


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Arghh... quindi che fate buttate tutti in una situazione di indecisione?
> Come fai a chiedere a persone che vengono tradite per 4 anni di trovare con calma una soluzione?
> Guarda che in queste situazioni non si possono salvare capre e cavoli... o stai o lasci


Comunque il problema non sussiste piu'. Visto che io non ci stavo + a fare l'amante...lui e' sparito. Ha fatto bene lui. Bene!


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> E adesso che cosa pensi di fare? vuoi dargli un ultimatum? e se lui ti dice che rimane con la moglie tu che farai? accetterai di continuare così?


non hai letto i post precedenti...gia' fatto, lui e' sparito. Proprio xche' gli ho detto che non mi stava bene che non si andasse avanti...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2010)

Ah scusa


allora adesso stai soffrendo? Vedrai che tra qualche mese ti passerà, davvero. Voglio dire, ti passerà il dolore, e poi tra un po' anche la rabbia. 

E pensi che sia possibile recuperare un minimo il tuo rapporto con tuo marito? O è tutto tutto finito?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io non mi giustifico, tant'e' vero che come si intitola la discussione?? sono una traditrice...pero' almeno cercavo di diventare "onesta", trovando una soluzione definitiva. Lui NO. Mi voleva solo come amante, ora e' chiaro!



Ma si elisa, io non ho la minima voglia di metterti in croce, te lo assicuro.

Io ero un pessimo amante... avevo sensi di colpa, mentivo sia a mia moglie che all'amante, ero a disagio... però la forza di tradire l'ho avuta e non mi giustifico. Stiamo solo dicendo che siamo adulti e consapevoli delle nostre azioni. Ci sono attenuanti per questo?


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ah scusa
> 
> 
> allora adesso stai soffrendo? Vedrai che tra qualche mese ti passerà, davvero. Voglio dire, ti passerà il dolore, e poi tra un po' anche la rabbia.
> ...


qualcosa si e' rotto x sempre...non so'...e' dura. Devo prima cercare di dimenticare, ma 4 anni...io x mio marito non avevo mai provato quello che ho provato x lui, x questo sono andata tanto in crisi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> qualcosa si e' rotto x sempre...non so'...e' dura. Devo prima cercare di dimenticare, ma 4 anni...io x mio marito non avevo mai provato quello che ho provato x lui, x questo sono andata tanto in crisi.


 
Sì, sì, ti capisco, anch'io pensavo le stesse cose del mio amante


Però adesso sono ancora con mio marito. Non provo il batticuore. Non provo le farfalle nello stomaco. Non facciamo sesso (lo abbiamo rifatto un mesetto fa dopo 6 mesi che non succedeva niente di niente)... Però ultimamente ho ricominciato ad accorgermi di certi suoi lati che apprezzavo e che in fondo apprezzo ancora. E' un matrimonio un po' piatto però non è una cosa proprio insopportabile. 

Datti un po' di tempo adesso. Sei ancora troppo 'fresca' e troppo ferita, e scossa, e scombussolata e non vedi le cose chiaramente. Però non ricaderci con lui. Anche se ti viene a cercare. lascia stare. Non c'è futuro


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, sì, ti capisco, anch'io pensavo le stesse cose del mio amante
> 
> 
> Però adesso sono ancora con mio marito. Non provo il batticuore. Non provo le farfalle nello stomaco. Non facciamo sesso (lo abbiamo rifatto un mesetto fa dopo 6 mesi che non succedeva niente di niente)... Però ultimamente ho ricominciato ad accorgermi di certi suoi lati che apprezzavo e che in fondo apprezzo ancora. E' un matrimonio un po' piatto però non è una cosa proprio insopportabile.
> ...


allora puoi capire cosa provo...ma si puo' vivere cosi' dopo aver provato quello che si e' provato? (e sempre, in 4 anni!!)
Con lui ormai e' chiaro che non ci sia futuro, mi voleva solo come amante promettendomi mari e monti...mi diceva "un giorno ce la faremo"...ma a fare cosa? gli avvenimenti avvengono se li provochi...
Lo so' che volevo fare una "pazzia" x lui, ma quanti divorziano xche' convinti e si ricostruiscono una vita? piuttosto che continuare una vita di menzogne...se si e' convinti, lo si fa'. Ma lui non lo voleva, non l'ha mai voluto, mi ha solo presa in giro x tirare avanti la nostra relazione clandestina.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> allora puoi capire cosa provo...ma si puo' vivere cosi' dopo aver provato quello che si e' provato? (e sempre, in 4 anni!!)
> Con lui ormai e' chiaro che non ci sia futuro, mi voleva solo come amante promettendomi mari e monti...mi diceva "un giorno ce la faremo"...ma a fare cosa? gli avvenimenti avvengono se li provochi...
> Lo so' che volevo fare una "pazzia" x lui, ma quanti divorziano xche' convinti e si ricostruiscono una vita? piuttosto che continuare una vita di menzogne...se si e' convinti, lo si fa'. Ma lui non lo voleva, non l'ha mai voluto, mi ha solo presa in giro x tirare avanti la nostra relazione clandestina.


Sì, ti capisco benissimo.

Io sono andata avanti quasi 2 anni così, anche se l'ho visto solo 5 volte perché vivevamo lontanissimi, però c'era comunque un contatto quasi quotidiano. E anche noi ci facevamo un sacco di promesse, sogni, illusioni.

Comunque stai tranquilla adesso e datti del tempo. Non prendere decisioni affrettate, non sei in grado di farlo adesso. Devi stare calma e cercare di superare questo momento. Ti sembrerà di impazzire, ma credimi se ti dico che con il tempo questa sensazione si affievolirà. E poi allora potrai decidere che cosa fare, se restare con tuo marito o trovare altre strade, indipendentemente da quello che farà il tuo amante. Però tieni duro e non ricascarci con lui, altrimenti ricomincerai da capo


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, ti capisco benissimo.
> 
> Io sono andata avanti quasi 2 anni così, anche se l'ho visto solo 5 volte perché vivevamo lontanissimi, però c'era comunque un contatto quasi quotidiano. E anche noi ci facevamo un sacco di promesse, sogni, illusioni.
> 
> Comunque stai tranquilla adesso e datti del tempo. Non prendere decisioni affrettate, non sei in grado di farlo adesso. Devi stare calma e cercare di superare questo momento. Ti sembrerà di impazzire, ma credimi se ti dico che con il tempo questa sensazione si affievolirà. E poi allora potrai decidere che cosa fare, se restare con tuo marito o trovare altre strade, indipendentemente da quello che farà il tuo amante. Però tieni duro e non ricascarci con lui, altrimenti ricomincerai da capo


E' gia' la terza volta che ci "ricasco" (la prima non la conto xche' era all'inizio ed era diverso). Perche' gli ho dato un altra possibilita' di prendermi in giro? perche' questa volta sembrava convinto. Aveva provato a "recuperare" con la moglie (idem io) ma dopo qualche mese era tornato da me dicendo che non ce la faceva...invece mi sa' che in qualche modo aveva recuperato la tranquillita' con lei, era tornato da me xche' + "sicuro"...dicendo che comunque ci "voleva tempo x stare insieme un giorno"...quando lei gli ha ribeccato che mi scriveva, il suo equilibrio con "amante e moglie" si e' rotto. E ha deciso di fare qualcosa di nuovo x far capire alla moglie che non la tradiva, non la voleva lasciare, ecc ecc. 

E io? ma si, tanto nel frattempo io ho rimesso in discussione matrimonio e vita per niente... devo ripartire da ZERO!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Hai mai pensato di lasciare tuo marito indipendentemente dall'amante?


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di lasciare tuo marito indipendentemente dall'amante?


 
Allora...io ho messo in discussione il matrimonio da quando mi sono innamorata di questo tizio qui. Quindi e' "logico" fossero collegate le due cose. Che poi la cosa si sia evoluta, nel senso che ho capito che se provavo un sentimento cosi' forte x questo, era perche' si era rotto qualcosa col marito...e' chiaro...
Ora non so'. Sto' male e sono confusa. Non so' + niente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...io ho messo in discussione il matrimonio da quando mi sono innamorata di questo tizio qui. Quindi e' "logico" fossero collegate le due cose. Che poi la cosa si sia evoluta, nel senso che ho capito che se provavo un sentimento cosi' forte x questo, era perche' si era rotto qualcosa col marito...e' chiaro...
> Ora non so'. Sto' male e sono confusa. Non so' + niente.


 
Te l'ho detto: datti del tempo. Non prendere decisioni in questo momento. Fai passare la burrasca. Poi quando sarai più calma e più lucida potrei pensare più ragionevolmente a che cosa vuoi fare. Adesso però cerca di tranquillizzarti


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto: datti del tempo. Non prendere decisioni in questo momento. Fai passare la burrasca. Poi quando sarai più calma e più lucida potrei pensare più ragionevolmente a che cosa vuoi fare. Adesso però cerca di tranquillizzarti


OK GRAZIE...mi stai dando tanto coraggio...non credevo avrei potuto mai mettermi in una situazione del genere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Tra l'altro e' stata cosi' buona da preparare i sacchi neri... io probabilmente gli avrei bruciato tutto inclusa la chitarra


 Avrei dovuto... e gli spartiti fotocopiati...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...io ho messo in discussione il matrimonio da quando mi sono innamorata di questo tizio qui. Quindi e' "logico" fossero collegate le due cose. Che poi la cosa si sia evoluta, nel senso che ho capito che se provavo un sentimento cosi' forte x questo, era perche' si era rotto qualcosa col marito...e' chiaro...
> Ora non so'. Sto' male e sono confusa. Non so' + niente.


Ma la cosa e' fondamentale per capire cosa rimane del tuo matrimonio.

No non e' chiaro, sembra chiaro e logico ma non lo e'.

E' facile lasciare il vecchio per il nuovo, non e' altrettanto facile mettere in discussione il vecchio senza avere un'alternativa... le tue "decisioni" non riescono a dissociarsi dall'alternativa (amante) se non riesci a fare questo sara' molto diffcile risolvere i tuoi problemi.


----------



## Impunito (23 Aprile 2010)

*Tranquillità!!*

Mi avranno detto mille volte di tranquillizzarmi, ma io non riuscivo a capire cosa voleva dire.
In questo momento forse intuisco che si riferivano al non sentirsi sempre in dovere di prendere una decisione per qualsiasi cosa accada.
Ho letto gli interventi e mi vengono due considerazioni (ma leggetele sempre con avanti il mio nick):
- io non ho mai detto neanche una volta di voler lasciare la mia famiglia ed i miei figli, non esiste una donna che potrà farmi fare coscientemente questo;
- purtroppo nonostante l'essere stato "mollato" non riesco ad immedesimarmi con quanto dicono persa e gli altri fustigatori del forum (non dico che non siano cose vere); ognuno di noi ha il potere di far innamorare qualcuno, in qualche momento della propria vita, magari non succede e tutto scorre tranquillo; molti di noi hanno voglia di sentire emozioni e vi assicuro che sentirsi innamorati è veramente bello (sono immaturo, lo so ed anche bastardo e tutto il resto): io sono stato uno che voleva emozioni (e se non le vedo con mia moglie non ci posso fare niente, forse sono cieco, mi assumo la resposanbilità anche di questo, visto che a quanto pare i traditi non hanno alcuna responsabilità);
- potrei dire che mia moglie adesso è un altra donna (ma sarà vero?) e che forse questa esperienza non ha avuto solo spine; la sensazione di vuoto non va via lo stesso.
La considerazione finale è che non credo sia possibile giudicare un comportamento che non c'è mai capitato di vivere (se si è traditi, come riuscire ad immedesimarsi nel benessere provato da un traditore).
Infine le cose non avvengono per caso, non si è alla ricerca di emozioni per caso, non si allacciano relazioni amorose per caso; quando però questo avviene cominciamo a dover decidere cosa vogliamo fare da grandi.
Una moglie o un amrito traditi non credo abbiano bisogno della sincerità del coniuge per decidere o meno di andare via, è una scelta (di comodo??) che è in equilibrio, la sincerità??? come direbbe paperino ... pfui, io non riesco a volte ad essere sincero con me stesso, e se anche questa è una colpa, va bene lo stesso, ma tant'è.
Statemi bene.


----------



## minnie (23 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto: datti del tempo. Non prendere decisioni in questo momento. Fai passare la burrasca. Poi quando sarai più calma e più lucida potrei pensare più ragionevolmente a che cosa vuoi fare. Adesso però cerca di tranquillizzarti


 
:up:


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Eh già... che tristezza.
> 
> Non riuscirei ad alzare una barriera tale per così tanto tempo, ma non posso e non voglio entrare in questioni troppo personali. Se per te è giusto così un motivo ci sarà.



30 anni di VILI MENZOGNE a me paiono un motivo sufficiente


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2010)

*Caso n. 7890*

Mi scrive un'amica descrivendomi il suo amante: impotente (con lei in due anni ha fatto l'amore 4 vv.), padre noncurante del figlio (che ha già problemi psicologici, e lui pur di non perdersi le partite della RRROMA - ha l'abbonamento - non passa le vacanze con lui, ma fa l'allenatore affettuoso con i figli dell'amante, è sei mesi fa uscito di casa (ma non in modo ufficiale), a lei dice che "Non se la sente di cambiare alla sua età" (non è ancora cinquant'enne) e "Lo fa per il suo bene" (della di lui amante).

Ah, le dice anche che "siccome abitano nello stesso quartiere, etc.", "ie tocca essere amanti".

Scusatemi, perché lei non mi da' retta: ma voi che ne pensate?

(p.s. lei è sposata con figli, marito assente, insomma grandi insoddisfazioni in casa. Il marito piu' o meno sa - quanto meno sospetta - ma una posizione non la prende, pensa che a "Lei sia passata")


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Mi scrive un'amica *descrivendomi il suo amante: impotente (con lei in due anni ha fatto l'amore 4 vv.), padre noncurante del figlio (che ha già problemi psicologici, e lui pur di non perdersi le partite della RRROMA - ha l'abbonamento - non passa le vacanze con lui, ma fa l'allenatore affettuoso con i figli dell'amante, è sei mesi fa uscito di casa (ma non in modo ufficiale), a lei dice che "Non se la sente di cambiare alla sua età" (non è ancora cinquant'enne) e "Lo fa per il suo bene" (della di lui amante).
> 
> Ah, le dice anche che "siccome abitano nello stesso quartiere, etc.", "ie tocca essere amanti".
> 
> ...


su quale settimanale ricevi la posta?:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> 30 anni di VILI MENZOGNE a me paiono un motivo sufficiente


Nel senso che la relazione con l'altra è stata parallela a tutta la durata del matrimonio?


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> a
> 
> Con lui ormai e' chiaro che non ci sia futuro, mi voleva solo come amante promettendomi mari e monti...mi diceva "un giorno ce la faremo"...ma a fare cosa? gli avvenimenti avvengono se li provochi...


Elisa sì ti ha preso in giro, voleva moglie e amante, in due persone diverse. Come amante gli vai bene, come moglie no. Ma visto che moglie già lo sei prova a chiederti cosa non va nel tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi scrive un'amica descrivendomi il suo amante: impotente (con lei in due anni ha fatto l'amore 4 vv.), padre noncurante del figlio (che ha già problemi psicologici, e lui pur di non perdersi le partite della RRROMA - ha l'abbonamento - non passa le vacanze con lui, ma fa l'allenatore affettuoso con i figli dell'amante, è sei mesi fa uscito di casa (ma non in modo ufficiale), a lei dice che "Non se la sente di cambiare alla sua età" (non è ancora cinquant'enne) e "Lo fa per il suo bene" (della di lui amante).
> 
> Ah, le dice anche che "siccome abitano nello stesso quartiere, etc.", "ie tocca essere amanti".
> 
> ...


 
E che vuoi pensare...che ha un marito distratto e un pessimo amante. Forse a lei sta bene così.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Nel senso che la relazione con l'altra è stata parallela a tutta la durata del matrimonio?



no, ma Isso ha mentito costantemente su altre cose / persone.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E che vuoi pensare...che ha un marito distratto e un pessimo amante. Forse a lei sta bene così.


in effetti di due non ne fanno 1 .che culo!


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti di due non ne fanno 1 .che culo!


Ha fatto male a non cercarsene un terzo:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> su quale settimanale ricevi la posta?:mrgreen:



Vogliono mettermi su OGGI al posto di Susanna Agnelli!:carneval:


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no, ma Isso ha mentito costantemente su altre cose / persone.


Ok, problemi di personalità allora.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si va beh ok...inutile spiegare tanto non capite





Elisa ha detto:


> Allora...se si inizia una storia (e assolutamente non solo di sesso) con una persona di cui ti innamori e inizi a fare progetti un motivo ci sara'...poi se la cosa dura x anni il motivo e' ancora + valido.
> Io volevo non continuare cosi'... non chiedevo di mollare figli e casa da un giorno all'altro ma almeno iniziare a far capire al marito / moglie che con loro il rapporto si era logorato. E con calma, trovare una soluzione definitiva. Non mi sembrava il caso, visto che anche lui mi ribadiva che ormai aveva capito che ero la donna della sua vita, andare avanti a prendere in giro loro. Proprio x rispetto dei coniugi e di noi stessi.


elisa, te lo dico con l'affetto dovuto ad una persona che sta soffrendo

noi (per la maggior parte, qui dentro) capiamo benissimo

sei tu che non sei ancora pronta a capire

forse inizi ad avere un barlume di comprensione
(e speriamo che non ci ripensi e ci ricaschi)
ma niente di più

lui è stato un bastardo con la moglie, i figli e con te
tu lo sei stata col marito, i figli e ... te stessa


la differenza tra te e lui non è così grande come ti piacerebbe credere

ma tu puoi ancora cambiare (lui no) basta che smetti di raccontartela
è doloroso ma è un passaggio necessario
e non c'è bisogno che approfondisci ora questo pensiero 
(per assurdo potrebbe legarti nuovamente a lui, nel tentativo di convincerti che "no, non è così, dimostrerò che era amore", col risultato di rovinarti la vita)

lui ha adottato la modalità che più si confaceva a te, ha recitato
e tu ci sei cascata, perchè ci volevi cascare


nessuno ti ha costretto

se non si vuol finire a letto con qualcuno
non gli si mandano segnali
e non si accettano segnali fraintendibili
e comunque si è sempre in tempo per dire no

poi l'innamoramento tra amanti è spesso una scusa autoprodotta a livello inconscio per sentirsi meno sporchi

ma fatti forza

le persone sbagliano
l'importante è che non ci si incocciutiscano


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> non hai letto i post precedenti...gia' fatto, lui e' sparito. Proprio xche' gli ho detto che non mi stava bene che non si andasse avanti...


dal che deduco che in realtà non hai capito


----------



## Papero (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E' gia' la terza volta che ci "ricasco" (la prima non la conto xche' era all'inizio ed era diverso). Perche' gli ho dato un altra possibilita' di prendermi in giro? perche' questa volta sembrava convinto. Aveva provato a "recuperare" con la moglie (idem io) ma dopo qualche mese era tornato da me dicendo che non ce la faceva...invece mi sa' che in qualche modo aveva recuperato la tranquillita' con lei, era tornato da me xche' + "sicuro"...dicendo che comunque ci "voleva tempo x stare insieme un giorno"...quando lei gli ha ribeccato che mi scriveva, il suo equilibrio con "amante e moglie" si e' rotto. E ha deciso di fare qualcosa di nuovo x far capire alla moglie che non la tradiva, non la voleva lasciare, ecc ecc.
> 
> E io? ma si, tanto nel frattempo io ho rimesso in discussione matrimonio e vita per niente... devo ripartire da ZERO!


Elisa sono stra-convinto e ci giocherei qualsiasi cifra alla SNAI che tu ci ricascherai la quarta, poi la quinta poi la sesta eccetera fino a che o tuo marito o sua moglie si rompono le palle e vi sputtanano...


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> poi l'innamoramento tra amanti è spesso una scusa autoprodotta a livello inconscio per sentirsi meno sporchi


Delle volte, spesso mi pare un po' troppo. Soprattutto quando la storia dura anni.


----------



## Papero (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> poi l'innamoramento tra amanti è spesso una scusa autoprodotta a livello inconscio per sentirsi meno sporchi


ne sono convinto anch'io! altrimenti non si spiega che io mi sentissi innamorato per due anni e mezzo. A mente fredda c'ho ripensato e adesso a distanza di tempo credo che fosse una scusa per sentirmi meno sporco... Grandi scopate e basta


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> elisa, te lo dico con l'affetto dovuto ad una persona che sta soffrendo
> 
> noi (per la maggior parte, qui dentro) capiamo benissimo
> 
> ...


si e' vero sono stata una  bastarda anche io e verso tutti. Ma ero davvero convinta di amarlo come mai mi era successo...
Ma ora voglio uscirne e x davvero...a costo di stare malissimo.


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ne sono convinto anch'io! altrimenti non si spiega che io mi sentissi innamorato per due anni e mezzo. A mente fredda c'ho ripensato e adesso a distanza di tempo credo che fosse una scusa per sentirmi meno sporco... Grandi scopate e basta


Spero davvero che x me e quello non sia stato cosi' non voglio crederlo almeno...


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa sono stra-convinto e ci giocherei qualsiasi cifra alla SNAI che tu ci ricascherai la quarta, poi la quinta poi la sesta eccetera fino a che o tuo marito o sua moglie si rompono le palle e vi sputtanano...


non voglio + ricaderci...e vi prego aiutatemi anche voi...anche se lo so', solo io posso decidere x me stessa. E' dura. Ma questa volta sonO DECISA


----------



## brace (23 Aprile 2010)

non è cosi semplice lasciare la famiglia  ci vuole tempo  bisogna essere sicuri  è un passo che richiede tempo . se deve essere sarà


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ok, problemi di personalità allora.



esatto. E' proprio questa costante dissociazione mentale e personale che lo rende "buonanima"!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2010)

brace ha detto:


> non è cosi semplice lasciare la famiglia  ci vuole tempo  bisogna essere sicuri  è un passo che richiede tempo . s*e deve essere sarà*


e quindi?!
Te la fai sotto perché l'amante rogna, eh?!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'importante è che non ci si *incocciutiscano*



questo verbo te lo rubo!:mexican::mexican::mexican::up:


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

brace ha detto:


> non è cosi semplice lasciare la famiglia ci vuole tempo bisogna essere sicuri è un passo che richiede tempo . se deve essere sarà


 
parli come lui...e intanto sono passati + di 4 anni!! ma per favore! e' una scusa x andare avanti senza decidere!


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> .........
> 1. Aveva provato a "recuperare" con la moglie (idem io) ma *dopo qualche mese* era tornato da me dicendo che non ce la faceva...invece *2. *mi sa' che in qualche modo aveva recuperato la tranquillita' con lei, era tornato da me xche' + "sicuro"...dicendo che comunque ci "voleva tempo x stare insieme un giorno"...quando lei gli ha ribeccato che mi scriveva, il suo equilibrio con "amante e moglie" si e' rotto. E ha deciso di fare qualcosa di nuovo x far capire alla moglie che non la tradiva, non la voleva lasciare, ecc ecc.
> 
> E io? ma si, tanto nel frattempo io ho rimesso in discussione matrimonio e vita per niente... devo ripartire da ZERO!


*1.* magari in quei break aveva un'altra
*2.* tu sai bene che se si vogliono gettare le basi per una separazione, non è questo il modo di condursi; non è che la notte si tromba e la mattina dopo si dice "cara, non ti amo più, separiamoci, ma non ho un'altra, infatti stanotte s'è trombato"


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, ha ragione papero, quando ripenserai la cosa forse forse tra di voi ci sarà stata solo grande ginnastica da camera condita da un poco di coccole e comprensione spiccia. Guarda che le storie di sesso non sono solo si scopa e via, da quanto mi ha detto la mia ragazza possono essere anche condite da ben altro, ma è poco per vivere una storia o c'è troppa pochezza nella persona stessa.
A volte bisogna scegliere, si vuole l'amore o una persona intelligente affianco, si vuole la comprensione o la passione? Si può avere tutto? Improbabile, diciamo che ci si può avvicinare molto, ma anche se lo si viene ad avere con il tempo se siamo persone che non si accontentano mai cercheremo quello che ci manca, anche se manca davvero il nulla.

Tra anni penserai a questa storia come un grande errore, un tuo minare direttamente alla base il tuo matrimonio, perchè quando vedevi che le cose non erano il massimo bisogna impergnarsi al 100% per riprendere le redini, tu hai fatto come molti, hai cercato altrove, ed anche se il tuo matrimonio finirà sapppi che in futuro ti farà molto male questa storia extra, perchè ti accorgerai di tutte le balle che ti sei detta da sola.


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2010)

brace ha detto:


> non è cosi semplice lasciare la famiglia  ci vuole tempo  bisogna essere sicuri  è un passo che richiede tempo . se deve essere sarà


E nel frattempo si diviene complici di un delitto, il rubare la vita ad un'altra persona che avrebbe pieno diritto di fare di più, fare cose migliori che stare dietro ad un o una fedifraga.


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *1.* magari in quei break aveva un'altra
> *2.* tu sai bene che se si vogliono gettare le basi per una separazione, non è questo il modo di condursi; non è che la notte si tromba e la mattina dopo si dice "cara, non ti amo più, separiamoci, ma non ho un'altra, infatti stanotte s'è trombato"


esatto BRAVA! Quello che gli ho detto IO!


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E nel frattempo si diviene complici di un delitto, il rubare la vita ad un'altra persona che avrebbe pieno diritto di fare di più, fare cose migliori che stare dietro ad un o una fedifraga.


hai ragione Daniele! per questo gli avevo detto di decidersi...anche x loro...perche' tenerli in ballo anni senza dar loro la possibilita' di rifarsi una vita'? e rifarcela anche noi... (ma pensa che lei in momenti di crisi gli aveva detto che non voleva rifarsi una vita nel caso si fossero lasciati, x cui lui, forte di questo...mah...)


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> poi l'innamoramento tra amanti è spesso una scusa autoprodotta a livello inconscio per sentirsi meno sporchi





MiKa ha detto:


> Delle volte, spesso mi pare un po' troppo. Soprattutto quando la storia dura anni.


tié!:carneval: (v. sotto)



Papero ha detto:


> ne sono convinto anch'io! altrimenti non si spiega che io mi sentissi innamorato per due anni e mezzo. A mente fredda c'ho ripensato e adesso a distanza di tempo credo che fosse una scusa per sentirmi meno sporco... Grandi scopate e basta


 
(scusate, mi scappava un "tié" e non ho resistito:mrgreen:: una botta di infantilismo)


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Spero davvero che x me e quello non sia stato cosi' non voglio crederlo almeno...


perchè?

vorresti ancora credere in lui?


guardalo dal di fuori


senza l'alone di romanticismo indotto dal "noi contro il mondo cattivo", cosa resta di quest'ominicchio?

un bugiardo patologico e senza palle


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *parli come lui*...e intanto sono passati + di 4 anni!! ma per favore! e' una scusa x andare avanti senza decidere!


chiediti perchè

l'hai letta la storia di brace?

*è* lui (in senso figurato)


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> esatto BRAVA! Quello che gli ho detto IO!


gli hai detto cose giuste

sbagliato è stare a sentire le sue repliche


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> hai ragione Daniele! per questo gli avevo detto di decidersi...*anche x loro (1)*...perche' tenerli in ballo anni senza dar loro la possibilita' di rifarsi una vita'? e rifarcela anche noi... (ma pensa che lei in momenti di crisi gli aveva detto che non voleva rifarsi una vita nel caso si fossero lasciati,*(2)* x cui lui, forte di questo...mah...)


2 campanelli d'all'arme in questo post

1. palle che racconti a te stessa (e anche a lui nel tentativo di forzargli la mano)
2. pallissime che lui racconta a te e che tu insisti a voler credere (mentendoti) per poter negare la fontana di cacca in cui ti sei beata di farti la doccia (e nella quale la rifaresti, non ne sei per niente fuori: sei alla fase "bastardo perchè non mi vuole", invece devi arrivare a "ben più bastardo se insistesse e, piuttosto che ricascarci, me la muro")


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> vorresti ancora credere in lui?
> 
> ...


hai ragione. ne trovera' un'altra a cui raccontarle...


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> gli hai detto cose giuste
> 
> sbagliato è stare a sentire le sue repliche


questa volta non le ho volute sentire. E lui e' sparito


----------



## Elisa (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 2 campanelli d'all'arme in questo post
> 
> 1. palle che racconti a te stessa (e anche a lui nel tentativo di forzargli la mano)
> 2. pallissime che lui racconta a te e che tu insisti a voler credere (mentendoti) per poter negare la fontana di cacca in cui ti sei beata di farti la doccia (e nella quale la rifaresti, non ne sei per niente fuori: sei alla fase "bastardo perchè non mi vuole", invece devi arrivare a "ben più bastardo se insistesse e, piuttosto che ricascarci, me la muro")


no questa volta e' bastardo...con me hai chiuso!


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> questa volta non le ho volute sentire. E lui e' sparito


tornerà

(d'altronde vuoi mettere quanto una come te è più comoda di quelle da una botta e via?)

dovrai sapere quello che vuoi


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> no questa volta e' bastardo...con me hai chiuso!


no, non questa volta

lo è (punto)


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ma tu...conosci mio marito???:rotfl::rotfl:


No, ma ho una stima immensa di lui.
Piaccia o non piaccia.
Stima e ammirazione...
Non è certo un povero cane, che ha abbandonato te e figli, in un mare di guai, ma solo un gigante che si è permesso certi lussi.
Ma lui è là al suo posto.
Impera!

Tu non sai che darei per stringere la mano ad un uomo così.

Almeno lui è VERO nel bene e nel male.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tornerà
> 
> (d'altronde vuoi mettere quanto una come te è più comoda di quelle da una botta e via?)
> 
> dovrai sapere quello che vuoi


Ma vedete come siete?
Dite con me hai chiuso, a chi sapete benissimo che tornerà.
Se lui fosse come me, basterebbe mooooolto meno a toglierselo dai piedi, e 100 su 100, non tornerebbe.
Si vede che vi divertite così...

Dai Ama...prova a cacciare di casa tuo marito se ci riesci...
mal che ti vada...ti ride in faccia...

*****...vi prendete come amanti uomini deboli e sanguisuga e poi piangete come fontane...
A sto punto: chi è causa del suo mal, pianga sè stesso.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, ma ho una stima immensa di lui.
> Piaccia o non piaccia.
> Stima e ammirazione...
> Non è certo un povero cane, che ha abbandonato te e figli, in un mare di guai, ma solo un gigante che si è permesso certi lussi.
> ...


Ma e' iniziato l'happy hour?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedete come siete?
> Dite con me hai chiuso, a chi sapete benissimo che tornerà.
> Se lui fosse come me, basterebbe mooooolto meno a toglierselo dai piedi, e 100 su 100, non tornerebbe.
> Si vede che vi divertite così...
> ...


non ne avrebbe le palle

forse sarebbe la volta buona per prendersi i calci nei denti che merita


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti eccomi qui. Lui e' sparito...evidentemente riprovare a "scoparsi" la moglie *(se poi era vero che non lo faceva da mesi*) non e' andata cosi' male...oppure si e' di nuovo spaventato :cosa vuole questa qui, dopo 4 anni ancora non ha capito che non lascero' la famiglia ma voglio tenermela solo come giochino"?? "Io ho una famiglia, i figli"! e gia'...peccato se ne ricordasse solo quando messo alle strette, prima porci comodi e tante promesse alla povera cretina qui. Che per lui ha distrutto tutto, dentro di se'...
> p.s. non insultatemi troppo oggi, me lo merito ma sto' malissimo!


 
non era vero...:unhappy:
e ti ammiro per il coraggio che hai avuto :up:


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *io ho rovinato il mio rapporto con il marito* e RIPETO x l'ennesima volta che non tornavo a casa facendo finta di neinte...inoltre ero disposta a trovare una soluzione... insomma, perche' non capite la differenza?
> Lui diceva che con la moglie era in crisi ed invece non e' cosi' se dopo 4 anni non ha ancora la forza di troncare.


 
Eli, e lui? tuo marito com'è stato in questo periodo? stava male o era indifferente  a quello che vivevi con l'altro uomo?
Lascia perdere l'amante si è dimostrato un vigliacco egoista :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> non era vero...:unhappy:
> e ti ammiro per il coraggio che hai avuto :up:


 ho un'altra idea del coraggio


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ne avrebbe le palle
> 
> forse sarebbe la volta buona per prendersi i calci nei denti che merita


Ma come ti permetti?


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, ma ho una stima immensa di lui.
> Piaccia o non piaccia.
> Stima e ammirazione...
> Non è certo un povero cane, che ha abbandonato te e figli, in un mare di guai, ma solo un gigante che si è permesso certi lussi.
> ...


:incazzato:ma sei amico mio o suo???:singleeye:


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' iniziato l'happy hour?


 così pare...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho un'altra idea del coraggio


 

Elisa è solo una donna che si è innamorata. 
Ed è stata pure coerente con sè ed il marito perchè ne ha parlato se non sbaglio.
Il _coraggio_ di rinunciare a chi ti fa stare bene non è da tutti. Non so se il termine è appropriato ma mi pare di sì.


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?


Amore non_ stima_ mio marito...credo si rivolgesse a lui, visto che tu hai scritto Ama invece di Amoremio


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho un'altra idea del coraggio


O.T.

Preg.ma Signora Minerva,
La leggo oggi particolarmente cazzuta e tosta (perdoni il francesismo, ma serviva per smussare il "tosta" e orientare verso il corretto significato da attribuire al citato lemma).
Al riguardo, mi preme e mi è gradito omaggiarLa in questa sua innovativa veste, in cui trovo che la sua preclara sintesi più chiara, esplicita ed incisiva del consueto, in significati che incontrano, peraltro, la mia massima consivisione.
Le giungano i sensi della mia stima, non disgiunti da una vena di inquietudine in ordine alle cause che L'abbiano indotta a discostarsi dai suoi più consueti costumi.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> Preg.ma Signora Minerva,
> La leggo oggi particolarmente cazzuta e tosta (perdoni il francesismo, ma serviva per smussare il "tosta" e orientare verso il corretto significato da attribuire al citato lemma).
> ...


 mi conosceva poco, evidentemente


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?


ma di che parli? come mi permetto di che?


e comunque 
ci vai o ti indico la strada?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi conosceva poco, evidentemente


la apprezzo ancor di più


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la apprezzo ancor di più


apprezzo che apprezzi perché l'apprezzo anch'ìo:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Amore non_ stima_ mio marito...credo si rivolgesse a lui, visto che tu hai scritto Ama invece di Amoremio


quotavo in grassetto una cosa riferita a tuo marito, quindi ....

e comunque, non è non lo stimo

non lo considero

considero la tua sofferenza 
il dolore che ti ha dato

e trovo offensivo  che se ne possa teorizzare la "grandezza" perchè non "ha abbandonato te e figli, in un mare di guai" e che dopo quel che è successo lo si definisca con le sproloquianti parole che ho letto


----------



## Papero (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> questa volta non le ho volute sentire. *E lui e' sparito*


come lo sai che è sparito? lo hai cercato? non avevi detto che era finita? allora falla finita! pensa a quel bischero che hai fatto cornuto per 4 anni e cerca di recuperare se lo vuoi veramente...

Non capisco perchè gli uomini che tradiscono vengono presi a pesci in faccia (ultimo esempio brace e l'amante di Elisa) e invece donne come Elisa vengono assolte e giustificate... Me lo spiegate per favore che stasera quando torno dalla palestra lo leggo?

Ciabattone!


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Aprile 2010)

Prendere in giro qualcuno (dopo essersi presi quel tempo onesto e bastevole a tentar di far chiarezza in se stessi e fare LA scelta) è riprovevole che si tratti di mogli che tradiscono...mariti che tradiscono...amanti che tradiscono... chiunque tradisca qualcuno e sia maggiorenne, capace di intendere e volere, con responsabilità sulla testa, in grado di capire le conseguenze di quanto fa ad ognuno dei figuranti del suo teatrino è ugualmente condannabile... io mi facevo schifo da sola...il mio lui faceva schifo...l'unica che non mi faceva schifo ma pena è quella poveraccia che ancora sta con lui e non sa o finge di non sapere cosa lui le ha fatto e le continua a fare con tot altre...
A nessuno piace esser presi in giro...senza distinzione di sesso...o di età...
Non è il tradimento in sè a non averte giustificazioni...non è un comportamento giustificabile riempire un altro essere uimano di bugie per nascondere l'altra persona che è entrata nella nostra vita e che ci sta sollazzando...


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> come lo sai che è sparito? lo hai cercato? non avevi detto che era finita? allora falla finita! pensa a quel bischero che hai fatto cornuto per 4 anni e cerca di recuperare se lo vuoi veramente...
> 
> Non capisco perchè gli uomini che tradiscono vengono presi a pesci in faccia (ultimo esempio brace e l'amante di Elisa) e invece donne come Elisa vengono assolte e giustificate... Me lo spiegate per favore che stasera quando torno dalla palestra lo leggo?
> 
> Ciabattone!


Difficile che un'amante delusa dica che sì in fin dei conti è stata solo una scopata...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> come lo sai che è sparito? lo hai cercato? non avevi detto che era finita? allora falla finita! pensa a quel bischero che hai fatto cornuto per 4 anni e cerca di recuperare se lo vuoi veramente...
> 
> *Non capisco perchè gli uomini che tradiscono vengono presi a pesci in faccia (ultimo esempio brace e l'amante di Elisa) e invece donne come Elisa vengono assolte e giustificate... Me lo spiegate per favore che stasera quando torno dalla palestra lo leggo*?
> 
> Ciabattone!


 
elisa è stata presa a pesci in faccia sin dall'inizio
anche ora è tutt'altro che assolta

ora sembra abbia preso una decisione e si cerca di sostenerla


brace è entrato qui senza nemmeno nominare la moglie e lamentandosi dell'amante che lo vuole costringere a una decisione, non sa nemmeno se saltare o restare
cioè
restare con una moglie che non è neanche sull'orizzonte dei suoi pensieri
o mollarla per un'amante per la quale risulta più che tiepido

bel pezzo d'uomo!
chi non lo vorrebbe uno così?

la soluzione migliore sarebbe che le due donne si incontrassero per posizionare violentemente e reiteratamente, su molteplici delle sue articolazioni, diversificati oggetti contundenti di adeguata pesantezza


PS.
 precisa il significato dell'ultima parola del tuo  post, chè magari si decide di provare su di te il menzionato trattamento :mrgreen:


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> elisa è stata presa a pesci in faccia sin dall'inizio
> 
> ora sembra abbia preso una decisione e si cerca di sostenerla
> 
> ...


Ti sei dimenticata quando, alla fine, le due vanno in una agenzia di viaggi INSIEME e si prenotano la crociera INSIEME dove ridono INSIEME delle indubbie doti dell'indeciso e dove si divertono INSIEME come matte...il tutto mandando all'indeciso una cartolina che INSIEME firmano in cui è scritta una sola cosa: allora? ti sei deciso? perchè noi volevamo comunicare che la decisione l'abbiamo presa! Ma qui, anzichè allearsi tra cornificate a destra e prese per i fondelli a sinistra, ognuno se ne sta col proprio groviglio interiore e a farla franca son sempre loro i mariti o mogli che per tot se la son spassata....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Per me cazzi!
Scusate ma Elisa e' adulta e ha sguazzato nell'indecisione anche lei.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Prendere in giro qualcuno (dopo essersi presi quel tempo onesto e bastevole a tentar di far chiarezza in se stessi e fare LA scelta) è riprovevole che si tratti di mogli che tradiscono...mariti che tradiscono...amanti che tradiscono... chiunque tradisca qualcuno e sia maggiorenne, capace di intendere e volere, con responsabilità sulla testa, in grado di capire le conseguenze di quanto fa ad ognuno dei figuranti del suo teatrino è ugualmente condannabile... io mi facevo schifo da sola...il mio lui faceva schifo...l'unica che non mi faceva schifo ma pena è quella poveraccia che ancora sta con lui e non sa o finge di non sapere cosa lui le ha fatto e le continua a fare con tot altre...
> A nessuno piace esser presi in giro...senza distinzione di sesso...o di età...
> Non è il tradimento in sè a non averte giustificazioni...non è un comportamento giustificabile riempire un altro essere uimano di bugie per nascondere l'altra persona che è entrata nella nostra vita e che ci sta sollazzando...



Che dire... cose note e arcinote, o almeno dovrebbere esserlo,eppure le tue parole mi hanno toccato.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticata quando, alla fine, le due vanno in una agenzia di viaggi INSIEME e si prenotano la crociera INSIEME dove ridono INSIEME delle *in*dubbie doti dell'indeciso e dove si divertono INSIEME come matte...il tutto mandando all'indeciso una cartolina che INSIEME firmano in cui è scritta una sola cosa: allora? ti sei deciso? perchè noi volevamo comunicare che la decisione l'abbiamo presa! Ma qui, anzichè allearsi tra cornificate a destra e prese per i fondelli a sinistra, ognuno se ne sta col proprio groviglio interiore e a farla franca son sempre loro i mariti o mogli che per tot se la son spassata....


eliminerei il grassettato


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, ha ragione papero, quando ripenserai la cosa forse forse tra di voi ci sarà stata solo grande ginnastica da camera condita da un poco di coccole e comprensione spiccia. *Guarda che le storie di sesso non sono solo si scopa e via, da quanto mi ha detto la mia ragazza possono essere anche condite da ben altro, ma è poco per vivere una storia o c'è troppa pochezza nella persona stessa.*
> A volte bisogna scegliere, si vuole l'amore o una persona intelligente affianco, si vuole la comprensione o la passione? Si può avere tutto? Improbabile, diciamo che ci si può avvicinare molto, ma anche se lo si viene ad avere con il tempo se siamo persone che non si accontentano mai cercheremo quello che ci manca, anche se manca davvero il nulla.
> 
> *Tra anni penserai a questa storia come un grande errore, un tuo minare direttamente alla base il tuo matrimonio, perchè quando vedevi che le cose non erano il massimo bisogna impergnarsi al 100% per riprendere le redini,* tu hai fatto come molti, hai cercato altrove, ed anche se il tuo matrimonio finirà sapppi che in futuro ti farà molto male questa storia extra, perchè ti accorgerai di tutte le balle che ti sei detta da sola.



quoto tutto!


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me cazzi!
> Scusate ma Elisa e' adulta e ha sguazzato nell'indecisione anche lei.


ma nessuno le ha detto brava (a parte il conte che è più o meno lo stesso)

le abbiamo smontato punto su punto tutte le scuse che si raccontava


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la cosa e' fondamentale per capire cosa rimane del tuo matrimonio.
> 
> No non e' chiaro, sembra chiaro e logico ma non lo e'.
> 
> E' facile lasciare il vecchio per il nuovo, non e' altrettanto facile mettere in discussione il vecchio senza avere un'alternativa... le tue "decisioni" non riescono a dissociarsi dall'alternativa (amante) se non riesci a fare questo sara' molto diffcile risolvere i tuoi problemi.


 Ed è moooooooooolto significativo, di quanto il matrimonio sia ormai decotto ...eh sì sì...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

Impunito ha detto:


> Mi avranno detto mille volte di tranquillizzarmi, ma io non riuscivo a capire cosa voleva dire.
> In questo momento forse intuisco che si riferivano al non sentirsi sempre in dovere di prendere una decisione per qualsiasi cosa accada.
> Ho letto gli interventi e mi vengono due considerazioni (ma leggetele sempre con avanti il mio nick):
> - io non ho mai detto neanche una volta di voler lasciare la mia famiglia ed i miei figli, non esiste una donna che potrà farmi fare coscientemente questo;
> ...


Volevo risponderti, ma questa tua frase mi ha dissuasa.
Se la pregiudiziale è questa ..non sei ancora pronto. 
E' una pregiudiziale assurda proprio concettualmente sia perché qui si analizzano situazioni e non si debbono "capire" le emozioni altrui (a parte che emozioni le abbiamo provate tutti, sappiamo cosa sono), ma soprattutto, non è assolutamente necessario provare qualcosa per poterlo considerare e valutare se no solo ladri, assassini e stupratori potrebbero giudicare questi reati...
Inoltre che ti dice che un tradito non abbia provato situazioni emozionanti e abbia scelto di non viverle?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ok, problemi di personalità allora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> hai ragione Daniele! per questo gli avevo detto di decidersi...anche x loro...perche' tenerli in ballo anni senza dar loro la possibilita' di rifarsi una vita'? e rifarcela anche noi... (ma *pensa che lei in momenti di crisi gli aveva detto che non voleva rifarsi una vita nel caso si fossero lasciati, x cui lui, forte di questo*...mah...)


 E tu eri lì a sentire? Hai le registrazioni? La trascrizione controfirmata?
Perché sai la buonanima mi aveva chiesto... "se io morissi ti risposeresti?" ...non è proprio la stessa cosa, no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, ma ho una stima immensa di lui.
> Piaccia o non piaccia.
> Stima e ammirazione...
> Non è certo un povero cane, che ha abbandonato te e figli, in un mare di guai, ma solo un gigante che si è permesso certi lussi.
> ...


 Forse questa risposta farà più dei miei...


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse questa risposta farà più dei miei...


 
 la foto non la vedo...ma l' immagino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
dai persina non litigare con il conte...almeno non a causa mia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> la foto non la vedo...ma l' immagino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> dai persina non litigare con il conte...almeno non a causa mia


 Il fatto che tu sia così comprensiva mi fa pensare che abbia ragione a dire che capisce tuo marito perché è simile a lui...
Te li spedisco a casa i sacchi!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .......
> 
> Inoltre che ti dice che un tradito non abbia provato situazioni emozionanti e abbia scelto di non viverle?


magari crede di essere stato il solo uomo che ha provato interesse per sua moglie

probabilmente lo fa sentire più tranquillo

magari sua moglie non glielo racconta perchè lui è sempre stato geloso di lei 



se è così








stai un po' meno tranquillo :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> come lo sai che è sparito? lo hai cercato? non avevi detto che era finita? allora falla finita! pensa a quel bischero che hai fatto cornuto per 4 anni e cerca di recuperare se lo vuoi veramente...
> 
> Non capisco perchè gli uomini che tradiscono vengono presi a pesci in faccia (ultimo esempio brace e l'amante di Elisa) e invece donne come Elisa vengono assolte e giustificate... Me lo spiegate per favore che stasera quando torno dalla palestra lo leggo?
> 
> Ciabattone!


Tu quoque Papero!
Ripunto il dito allora: quando la mia amante venne a fare certi esperimenti, io mi vidi costretto a lasciarla. Perchè mi fece certi discorsi riguardo al fatto che ero sposato, e soprattutto fece dei pesanti giudizi su mia moglie. Tu non puoi venirmi a dire, che ci fai ancora lì con quel ***** di moglie (sic).? Una donna che ti fa un discorso del genere ti ama? Ha rispetto di te? E poi in ogni caso chi è stato a dirti, che a me non stia benissimo così?

Ben diverso il caso di un bastardo che mente. Ossia di quei tipi, che solo dopo che ti sei innamorata persa, scopri che NON ERA VERO che era libero, NON ERA VERO che aveva chiuso con sua moglie...anzi scopri che non solo non è single, ma ha anche figli.

Ora io ho sempre pensato che se una donna che SAPEVA dato che ti amava, e ti frequentava e SAPEVA la tua condizione di uomo con famiglia, viene a chiederti la luna nel pozzo, vuole metterti nella condizione di lasciarti.

In amore esiste anche la buona fede. Tu Papero, ti eri SINCERAMENTE, innamorato di sta qua.
Ma un uomo Papero, lo sappiamo benissimo, non vede solo la pelosetta, vero? Un uomo si chiede anche, ma cosa mi dà questa persona oltre alla pelosetta? Ed è lì che un uomo inizia a chiedersi, ma questa splendida donna di cui sono follemente innamorato CHI è? Cosa mi offre? Cosa sta facendo per ornare con la sua presenza la mia vita?

In altre parole rileggendo la tua storia, mi sono detto, la tua stella ti ha graziato. Tu hai avuto modo di scoprire che colei che amavi alla follia, non era affatto la donna che immaginavi.

A sto punto, dato che al cuor non si comanda, ma al ciccio si! ( e a loro dà fastidio quando non riescono più a menarci per il ciccio), ti sarai detto, MA CHE ***** STO FACENDO ho moglie e figli, io, sono un UOMO e non un pagliaccio, un buffone da circo.

Però da come la conosco io, in certe situazioni, proprio l'amore fa si che ci si accontenti e ci si sacrifichi. Se due persone sono coppia clandestina, e a loro VA BENE così, fanno di tutto per nascondersi, proteggersi, non si tradiscono a vicenda...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Quando uno dei due è stanco, innesca sto meccanismo del volere la luna nel pozzo.

Elisa, cara, non puoi mettere un uomo difronte ad una scelta, e poi incazzarti se sceglie quello che a lui razionalmente pare più corretto. Diverso è il caso, però, di un uomo che pur di tenerti, continua a prometterti mari e monti.

Ma porco mondo...
Non sapete che le donne scafate, stanno lontane dagli uomini che promettono? 

Poi guai eh, se sono le donne a fare una stronzata, allora guai...mica se la perdonano eh? Non io sono stata ingenua a farmi avvolgere dalle belle parole, ma lui è stato un abile incantantore di serpenti.

Poi ehm...
Ragazze io SONO FEDELISSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

basta che non incontri MAI qualcuna che mi piace.
Basta che una che mi piace non ci provi.
Poi dopo...dopo...
Eh, ma mi ero innamorato...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu sia così comprensiva mi fa pensare che abbia ragione a dire che capisce tuo marito perché è simile a lui...
> Te li spedisco a casa i sacchi!!!! :incazzato:


Persa: se tu fossi stata mia moglie, e mi beccavi, non saresti mai stata capace di cacciarmi di casa. Ok? Sacchi o non sacchi.
Piuttosto ti compero un appartamento, ti sistemo dall'altra parte del pianeta, ma tu, NON PUOI cacciarmi da casa mia.
Quella che io E IO DA SOLO ho costruito.
Io ti ho portato NEL MIO LETTO nuziale, NON TU. Ok?
Se vuoi essere la regina della casa, devi anche conoscere bene le ragioni di stato.
Non ti piace qui? Liberissima di andartene quando vuoi, ok? 
Non ti trattengo e nessun salamelecco, ti prego torna a casa.
Tu hai potuto fare quello che hai fatto con tuo marito perchè:
1) O era un coglione
2) Gli hai fatto un grosso favore, ossia, gli hai regalato quello che lui voleva.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa: se tu fossi stata mia moglie, e mi beccavi, non saresti mai stata capace di cacciarmi di casa. Ok? Sacchi o non sacchi.
> Piuttosto ti compero un appartamento, ti sistemo dall'altra parte del pianeta, ma tu, NON PUOI cacciarmi da casa mia.
> Quella che io E IO DA SOLO ho costruito.
> Io ti ho portato NEL MIO LETTO nuziale, NON TU. Ok?
> ...



Tu sei fuori di testa... forse vale NEL TUO CASO, ma dovresti informarti prima di permetterti di dire certe cose e "con quel tono".
Ti sei dimenticato l'opzione 3...
Poi ti lamenti se ti minacciano di ban


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu sei fuori di testa... forse vale NEL TUO CASO, ma dovresti informarti prima di permetterti di dire certe cose e "con quel tono".
> Ti sei dimenticato l'opzione 3...
> Poi ti lamenti se ti minacciano di ban


Dopo un simile discorso  decerebrato, se davvero sua moglie legge qui, mi preoccuperei più del ban da casa che dal forum..:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu sei fuori di testa... forse vale NEL TUO CASO, ma dovresti informarti prima di permetterti di dire certe cose e "con quel tono".
> Ti sei dimenticato l'opzione 3...
> Poi ti lamenti se ti minacciano di ban


No.
Semplicemente a me fa rivoltare lo stomaco, quando usate sta storia dei sacchi di immondizie. Certo che vale NEL MIO CASO.
E nel mio caso va messo nel piatto della bilancia tutto quello che ciascuno ha fatto o non ha fatto per l'altra. 
Invece qua sembra, che per il semplice fatto che ti innamori di un'altra persona, essere coerenti, significa chiudere, quindi abbandonare, chi bene o male ci ha accuditi, per partire in quarta nel nuovo rapporto. Ciò mi suona tanto, da assurda pretesa di uomo contemporaneo, mi suona terribilmente da logica consumistica, da materialismo sfegatato, addombrato da un sacco di belle parole, devo trovare me stessa, devo ricostruirmi...e bla bla e bla. Non c'è mai una menzione alla parola "sacrificarsi" per l'altro.

Quindi per essere onesti bisognerebbe sempre mettere tutto nel piatto della bilancia.
Sei stata tradita? Ok, capita.
Ma questo uomo, oltre a tradirti, cos'altro ha fatto per te in tanti anni? Non conta proprio niente quello che ha fatto?

E se invece non ti ha dato niente,
ti ha solo riempito di belle parole,
ti ha fatto vivere una vita insulsa e povera, in cui tu ti sei annientata, 
CHE CAVOLO TE LO SEI SPOSATO A FARE?

Te l'ha ordinato il medico?

Ah volevi un figlio?
Le donne svedesi, non hanno NESSUN PROBLEMA ad avere un figlio, senza un marito, nessun problema.

Non è che la donna italiana, sia ancora piena di quella cultura, che dice, oh si il marito, L'UOMO, che mi proteggerà, che mi adorerà ecc..ecc...e questa cultura non vada in conflitto con quella del compagno?

Ehi cara,
Io sono il tuo compagno, ma solo nella misura che tu sai essere compagna per me.

Dio, se detesto, la competizione uomo donna, e qua sembra che sia sempre colpa di noi uomini.

Elisa non voleva certi casini?
Faceva a meno di starci...
Che qua non sia, che ogni volta che un uomo insidia una donna sposata, questa ci stia eh?

Quante volte si verifica, il vorrei ma non posso?
Eh? Quante volte?

Le donne con la cultura del sacco di immondizie, finiranno tutte vecchie, sole e in discarica. Che razza di amore è quello fatto solo di pretese? SOLO DI PRETESE?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dopo un simile discorso  decerebrato, se davvero sua moglie legge qui, mi preoccuperei più del ban da casa che dal forum..:mexican:


Stai sicuro Fedi, che legge, ma purtroppo deve combattere con qualcosa che giorno dopo giorno se la sta risucchiando, e quando il ban che rischi, è dalla vita terrena...credimi, non le interessa. Anzi sta proprio bene attenta a come si muove ora.

In ogni caso, lei ha sempre detto, e che DIO mi fulmini se non è vero, che caso mai non le andasse più di starmi accanto, prende su baracca a burattini e se ne va...non ha mai detto ti caccio fuori...

Forse è donna di altra mentalità meno consapevole e involuta.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai sicuro Fedi, che legge, ma purtroppo deve combattere con qualcosa che giorno dopo giorno se la sta risucchiando, e quando il ban che rischi, è dalla vita terrena...credimi, non le interessa. Anzi sta proprio bene attenta a come si muove ora.
> 
> In ogni caso, lei ha sempre detto, e che DIO mi fulmini se non è vero, che caso mai non le andasse più di starmi accanto, *prende su baracca a burattini e se ne va...non ha mai detto ti caccio fuori...*
> 
> Forse è donna di altra mentalità meno consapevole e involuta.


A parte la comprensione per tua moglie se ha altri problemi reali oltre a te...non farmi ora TU l'ingenuo che pensa che se lei arrivasse davvero a quel punto non saresti TU a ritrovarti in mezzo ad una strada con un bel calcio in quel posto...

Quando le donne arrivano al punto di dire davvero BASTA...son peggio di caterpillar...e son molto ma molto più incazzose e perfide rispetto a noi... dovresti saperlo no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A parte la comprensione per tua moglie se ha altri problemi reali oltre a te...non farmi ora TU l'ingenuo che pensa che se lei arrivasse davvero a quel punto non saresti TU a ritrovarti in mezzo ad una strada con un bel calcio in quel posto...
> 
> Quando le donne arrivano al punto di dire davvero BASTA...son peggio di caterpillar...e son molto ma molto più incazzose e perfide rispetto a noi... dovresti saperlo no?


Mio caro Fedi, lo so, infatti io ho anticipato quel BASTA. Ok?
Poi ti dico, vuoi starci? Ok è da qua fin qua, non ti va? Quella è la porta. Non ho MAI sottovalutato quel Basta femminile, mai.
Fedi io sono qua, vediamo come va...

Io ti lascio, prima che tu arrivi al Basta...ok?
Sottovalutare le capacità di una donna in certi casi, mi è bastato una volta. Da lì ho imparato, agito di conseguenza, e mi sono salvato.

Poi mio caro che bisogna fare?
Ah io ti perdonerò se tu mi dimostrerari questo questo e quell'altro? Ma stiamo scherzando?
Chi sei tu per impormi questo? Una dea perfetta?

Ti sei mai chiesta, quanto io ho sopportato i tuoi limiti, i tuoi difetti, le tue mancanze, le tue paure, le tue insicurezze, solo per amore?

Si si il Basta...ma fammi il piacere...


----------



## Amoremio (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa: *se tu fossi stata mia moglie, e mi beccavi, non saresti mai stata capace di cacciarmi di casa. Ok? Sacchi o non sacchi.*
> *Piuttosto ti compero un appartamento, ti sistemo dall'altra parte del pianeta, ma tu, NON PUOI cacciarmi da casa mia.*
> *Quella che io E IO DA SOLO ho costruito.*
> *Io ti ho portato NEL MIO LETTO nuziale, NON TU. Ok?*
> ...


*potresti avere delle sorprese*
*dici cose assurde e fastidiose (per dir poco)*

e, indipendentemente dall'antefatto, nel tuo caso l'alternativa non si dà proprio


----------



## Amarax (24 Aprile 2010)

C'è un'aria di nervosismo...ed io ero venuta a rilassarmi un po'.:sonar:
Ok vado a dormire:singleeye: .
A più tardi sperando di ritrovarvi bene


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

atto di vendita di un mio terreno edificabile.siamo dal notaio:
notaio: lei signora x è sposata con il signor x dal giorno x e in comunione dei beni.
io.. e sì.
mio marito: notaio sa che bene..?
notaio: capisco ma non posso metterlo a verbale.
morale mia: che stronzi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa: se tu fossi stata mia moglie, e mi beccavi, non saresti mai stata capace di cacciarmi di casa. Ok? Sacchi o non sacchi.
> Piuttosto ti compero un appartamento, ti sistemo dall'altra parte del pianeta, ma tu, NON PUOI cacciarmi da casa mia.
> Quella che io E IO DA SOLO ho costruito.
> Io ti ho portato NEL MIO LETTO nuziale, NON TU. Ok?
> ...


 La tua supponenza e la tua mentalità ottusa non ti fanno neppure immaginare che possano esistere altre situazioni mentali, economiche e patrimoniali.
In ogni caso ti ho già chiesto di astenerti dall'esprimere opinioni su di me.
Ultima cosa, visto che ancora te lo sei permesso e quindi hai autorizzato me a farlo con te, stai certo che non solo tu non avresti sposato una come me, ma io mai piuttosto che sposare uno come te o solo di andarci a prendere un caffè sarei emigrata.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La tua supponenza e la tua mentalità ottusa non ti fanno neppure immaginare che possano esistere altre situazioni mentali, economiche e patrimoniali.
> In ogni caso ti ho già chiesto di astenerti dall'esprimere opinioni su di me.
> Ultima cosa, visto che ancora te lo sei permesso e quindi hai autorizzato me a farlo con te, stai certo che non solo tu non avresti sposato una come me, ma io mai piuttosto che sposare uno come te o solo di andarci a prendere un caffè sarei emigrata.


peccato solo che ne hai sposato uno che non si è rilevato meglio..
mai dire cose del genere, Persa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Semplicemente a me fa rivoltare lo stomaco, quando usate sta storia dei sacchi di immondizie. Certo che vale NEL MIO CASO.
> E nel mio caso va messo nel piatto della bilancia tutto quello che ciascuno ha fatto o non ha fatto per l'altra.
> Invece qua sembra, che per il semplice fatto che ti innamori di un'altra persona, essere coerenti, significa chiudere, quindi abbandonare, chi bene o male ci ha accuditi, per partire in quarta nel nuovo rapporto. Ciò mi suona tanto, da assurda pretesa di uomo contemporaneo, mi suona terribilmente da logica consumistica, da materialismo sfegatato, addombrato da un sacco di belle parole, devo trovare me stessa, devo ricostruirmi...e bla bla e bla. Non c'è mai una menzione alla parola "sacrificarsi" per l'altro.
> ...


:leggi::calcio:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato solo che ne hai sposato uno che non si è rilevato meglio..
> mai dire cose del genere, Persa.


 Si è rivelato...ma non si è presentato così. Tutti possono sbagliare a valutare le persone soprattuto se sono false o dissociate. Ma il conte così si presenta.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si è rivelato...ma non si è presentato così. Tutti possono sbagliare a valutare le persone soprattuto se sono false o dissociate. Ma il conte così si presenta.


gli andrebbe dedicato un monumento, se non altro!
ovviamente al conte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> gli andrebbe dedicato un monumento, se non altro!
> ovviamente al conte.


Non continuo una polemica creando altre pagine o.t.
Sì sì il monumento...


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non continuo una polemica creando altre pagine o.t.
> Sì sì il monumento...


non è affatto Ot, Persa, almeno secondo me e secondo il profilo del 3d.
tu hai preso un abbaglio e critichi chi si dimostra da subito per quello che è?


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è affatto Ot, Persa, almeno secondo me e secondo il profilo del 3d.
> *tu hai preso un abbaglio e critichi chi si dimostra da subito per quello che è?*


 :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è affatto Ot, Persa, almeno secondo me e secondo il profilo del 3d.
> tu hai preso un abbaglio e critichi chi si dimostra da subito per quello che è?


 Non critico chi si mostra com'è ...critico com'è quello che mostra. Ovvio secondo il mio modo di valutare le persone.L'incomprensione o, meglio, la perfetta comprensione è reciproca.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non critico chi si mostra com'è ...critico com'è quello che mostra. Ovvio secondo il mio modo di valutare le persone.L'incomprensione o, meglio, la perfetta comprensione è reciproca.


salici sulla carriola, almeno una volta nella vita, Persa... e senza paracadute!
se cadi sarai caduta per aver amato e nemmeno ti chiederai se era giusto aver amato.
io ho amato e amo e per me ogni giorno ha il suo perché e te lo dico da traditrice.
smell like teen spirit,come cantano i nirvana.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> salici sulla carriola, almeno una volta nella vita, Persa... e senza paracadute!
> se cadi sarai caduta per aver amato e nemmeno ti chiederai se era giusto aver amato.
> io ho amato e amo e per me ogni giorno ha il suo perché e te lo dico da traditrice.
> smell like teen spirit,come cantano i nirvana.


Anna, te lo chiedi eccome se te lo chiedi! Anzi ti chiedi...ma perchè cavolo non avevo quel paracadute? Non è valsa la pena fare Bungee Jumping senza elastico!!!


----------



## Amarax (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> atto di vendita di un mio terreno edificabile.siamo dal notaio:
> notaio: lei signora x è sposata con il signor x dal giorno x e in comunione dei beni.
> io.. e sì.
> mio marito: notaio sa che bene..?
> ...


 
non ho capito un chez :mrgreen:
vabbè...è normale :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> salici sulla carriola, almeno una volta nella vita, Persa... e senza paracadute!
> se cadi sarai caduta per aver amato e nemmeno ti chiederai se era giusto aver amato.
> io ho amato e amo e per me ogni giorno ha il suo perché e te lo dico da traditrice.
> smell like teen spirit,come cantano i nirvana.


 Ma chi dovrei amare, scusa, il conte?
Io ho amato e (sorpresa!) amo, ma cosa c'entra con il trovare il contepensiero diametralmente opposto al mio?


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma chi dovrei amare, scusa, il conte?
> Io ho amato e (sorpresa!) amo, ma cosa c'entra con il trovare il contepensiero diametralmente opposto al mio?


ma cosa dici.. amare il conte...
ma se non altro con accanirti contro di lui, visto che ti sei sposata uno che ti dava ad intendere di essere uno bravo quando invece era tutt'altro.
poi sai, anche la cartavetrata ama il lavoro che fa...:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, te lo chiedi eccome se te lo chiedi! Anzi ti chiedi...ma perchè cavolo non avevo quel paracadute? Non è valsa la pena fare Bungee Jumping senza elastico!!!


ma dai.. sei bello e intelligente e stiamo qui a perdere tempo dietro a una scemetta che ti ha tirato un brutto tiro?
dai, piantala lì. 
smettila di fare il disgraziato e incomincia a pensare in concreto alle persone che ti vogliono bene davvero incominciando da tua madre.


----------



## Anna A (24 Aprile 2010)

*Persa*

hai detto che a -sorpresa- ami.
sono strafelicissima della notizia, e sono sincera.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma cosa dici.. amare il conte...
> ma se non altro con accanirti contro di lui, visto che ti sei sposata uno che ti dava ad intendere di essere uno bravo quando invece era tutt'altro.
> poi sai, anche la cartavetrata ama il lavoro che fa...:carneval:


 Non mi accanisco per nulla.
Scrive cose allucinanti, per me, ma rispondo solo quando mi chiama in qualche modo in causa.
Non lo metto in ignore perché comunque continua a farlo.
E quoto perfino quando condivido.

Spiegami la cartavetrata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai detto che a -sorpresa- ami.
> sono strafelicissima della notizia, e sono sincera.


 Non ho detto che sono amata, però... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (25 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma chi dovrei amare, scusa, il conte?
> Io ho amato e (sorpresa!) amo, ma cosa c'entra con il trovare il contepensiero diametralmente opposto al mio?


Quotissimo.
Ma anche no, esprime fortemente il mio punto di vista. E noi siamo principesse, non saliamo su carriole, a meno che non portino a patiboli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quotissimo.
> Ma anche no, esprime fortemente il mio punto di vista. E noi siamo principesse, non saliamo su carriole, a meno che non portino a patiboli


 ...e a me il taglio carré non dona... :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato solo che ne hai sposato uno che non si è rilevato meglio..
> mai dire cose del genere, Persa.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> salici sulla carriola, almeno una volta nella vita, Persa... e senza paracadute!
> se cadi sarai caduta per aver amato e nemmeno ti chiederai se era giusto aver amato.
> io ho amato e amo e per me ogni giorno ha il suo perché e te lo dico da traditrice.
> smell like teen spirit,come cantano i nirvana.


Sai una cosa Anna, io ci sono salito su quella carriola, e siamo pesantemente rovinati al suolo. Sono ancora là che la bastono dicendole, brutta stronza, mi avevi detto che sapevi guidare, e invece mi hai rabaltato. E lei, uffa dai scusa tutti possono sbagliare...
Ma su quella carriola, ci salirei ogni giorno della mia vita, giurin giurello, lo go molo, ma bello!!!:up:


----------



## Anna A (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quotissimo.
> Ma anche no, esprime fortemente il mio punto di vista. E noi siamo principesse, *non saliamo su carriole*, a meno che non portino a patiboli


 
non basta averla la carriola, bisogna anche che qualcuno vi inviti a salirci...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non basta averla la carriola, bisogna anche che qualcuno vi inviti a salirci...


 Forse bisognerebbe avere la giusta diffidenza verso chii lo propone...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skv7NZZoD-U


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Ciao a tutti. NOn sono riuscita a leggere tutto.
Nessuna novita', evidentemente dopo altri mesi di promesse, alla prima difficolta' (reale) si e' spaventato e si e' dimenticato tutte le cose dette in questi anni.

Ora e' chiaro: 
- lui non ha nessuna intenzione di cambiare vita
- con la moglie la situazione (a parte la cazzate di farsi beccare che mi scriveva) non e' cosi' messa male e a lui non da' fastidio starci insieme
- mi ha preso di nuovo in giro x mesi x tenermi come "giochino" sessuale e sentimentale (certo e' bello sentirsi amati e riempirsi di attenzioni, cosa che la moglie sicuramente non gli da')
- ora che ha capito che io non ci sto' + al suo giochetto mi ha "scaricata" (l'ho fatto io ma dovuto al suo comportamento)
- trovera' presto un'altra con cui "sollazzarsi" 

Per quanto mi riguarda:
- meglio cosi' e sono contenta sia successo sto' casino almeno ho la conferma di come la pensa
- spero non torni a "cercarmi" perche' mi farebbe male ma ho intenzione di NON rispondere + a nessuno suo sms, mail o telefonata!
- sto' soffrendo ma voglio ripartire da me stessa, capire chi cosa, cosa ho perso in questi anni (non era vivere!!!), cosa posso ancora "salvare" di me stessa
- voglio capire cosa e' rimasto di me e mio marito...

Pero' vi prego...aiutatemi!!


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. NOn sono riuscita a leggere tutto.
> Nessuna novita', evidentemente dopo altri mesi di promesse, alla prima difficolta' (reale) si e' spaventato e si e' dimenticato tutte le cose dette in questi anni.
> 
> Ora e' chiaro:
> ...


1. non è detto che la moglie non lo faccia: magari lo fa ma non nel modo in cui pretende lui oppure lui è di quelli "trombo ergo sum"
diciamo pure che probabilmente la moglie in quel che fa lui non c'entra un chez: lo farebbe comunque

2. mantieni il proposito: se gli farà comodo tornerà alla carica e cercherà di essere molto convincente 



sei sulla rotta giusta elisa
prova ad impegnarti nel matrimonio come prima ti impegnavi col pdm: potresti avere gradite sorprese

ma se non fosse, molla prima di tradire: tutela la tua dignità


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1. non è detto che la moglie non lo faccia: magari lo fa ma non nel modo in cui pretende lui oppure lui è di quelli "trombo ergo sum"
> diciamo pure che probabilmente la moglie in quel che fa lui non c'entra un chez: lo farebbe comunque
> 
> 2. mantieni il proposito: se gli farà comodo tornerà alla carica e cercherà di essere molto convincente
> ...


1. si e'vero! lui si e' sempre giustificato dicendo che ha capito di non aver amato mai sua moglie, che gli e' sempre mancato qualcosa...
ma se fosse stato cosi', visto che questo "qualcosa" lo aveva trovato i me e da anni, l'avrebbe lasciata no? perche' continuare a prendere in giro tutto il mondo?

2. e' tornato facendo il SUPER convinto e convincente tante volte...ma ora basta, era l'ultima possibilita' di capire se mi stava prendendo in giro. Perche' e' diversa questa volta? lo e' eccome, x tanti motivi.
Spiegare tutto sarebbe lunga...ma e' cosi'.

3. si ora devo riprovare a capire e rivalutare tante cose...ma non mi do' fretta, sto' ancora troppo male. Ho avuto dolori alla pancia allucinanti tutto il week end (purtroppo a me prende li') e sono stata parecchio di M...

Vediamo come va ragazzi...grazie x tutto, consigli, critiche e giudizi...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2010)

elisa 
tieni duro


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> elisa
> tieni duro


Tengo duro ma sono a pezzi...non dico che sono meno colpevole di lui, ma forse io lo amavo davvero, al punto da cambiare vita...e le cose che gli promettevo erano VERE! le sue no. Questo mi fa male...perche' farmi questo?? perche'??


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Tengo duro ma sono a pezzi...non dico che sono meno colpevole di lui, ma forse io lo amavo davvero, al punto da cambiare vita...e le cose che gli promettevo erano VERE! le sue no. Questo mi fa male...perche' farmi questo?? perche'??


lo sai il perchè


comunque
forse le tue erano vere
ma erano comunque sbagliate
non solo perchè maturate nell'ambito di una situazione fasulla
ma perchè, anche se non lo fosse stata, non sarebbe comunque stata la situazione ottimale per scegliersi un compagno


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo sai il perchè
> 
> 
> comunque
> ...


Si hai ragione perfettamente.
Comunque io "una speranza" spero di averla..."di riscattarmi intendo"...lui non credo, fra qualche tempo cerchera' una nuova alla quale raccontare come "non e' felice con la moglie"... ne sono sicura!


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si hai ragione perfettamente.
> Comunque io "una speranza" spero di averla..."di riscattarmi intendo"...lui non credo, *fra qualche tempo cerchera' una nuova alla quale raccontare come "non e' felice con la moglie*"... ne sono sicura!


che lo faccia è certo
che sia "tra qualche tempo", no


il concretizzarsi della tua speranza dipende solo da te


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. NOn sono riuscita a leggere tutto.
> Nessuna novita', evidentemente dopo altri mesi di promesse, alla prima difficolta' (reale) si e' spaventato e si e' dimenticato tutte le cose dette in questi anni.
> 
> Ora e' chiaro:
> ...


Allora, la tua analisi non fa una piega ma:

a) non disprezzare il piatto in cui hai mangiato (emotivamente e sessualmente) tanti anni. La dignità è anche non rinnegare i propri sentimenti.
Avete avuto una storia, per anni, e questo merita rispetto. Le demonizzazioni ex post sanno solo di "volpe e uva". Gli hai voluto bene, ti ha voluto bene, ma ora è finita, come dice la canzone. Scurdammoc'e passato (scusate per la grafia errata).

b) sicuro che tornerà a cercarti. Lascerà che ti "sbolli" e ritenterà. Per mesi. Probabilmente anni. Avrai ricadute. Ma se lavorerai su di te, prima  o poi l'incubo finirà . Te lo prometto!!

c) Con il marito puoi ricominciare, in coscienza, ma solo se prima fai tabula rasa con l'amante. Altrimenti prendi in giro te e tutti.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> 1. si e'vero! *lui si e' sempre giustificato dicendo che ha capito di non aver amato mai sua moglie, che gli e' sempre mancato qualcosa...
> ma se fosse stato cosi', visto che questo "qualcosa" lo aveva trovato i me e da anni, l'avrebbe lasciata no? perche' continuare a prendere in giro tutto il mondo?*
> 
> 2. e' tornato facendo il SUPER convinto e convincente tante volte...ma ora basta, era l'ultima possibilita' di capire se mi stava prendendo in giro. *Perche' e' diversa questa volta? lo e' eccome, x tanti motivi.*
> Spiegare tutto sarebbe lunga...ma e' cosi'. ...


Mi dispiace per i disturbi psico - somatici, non ti strapazzare troppo! Tanto i problemi di questa portata (marito - amante, etc.) non li risolvi in quattro e quattr'otto! Ci va tempo, umiltà, pazienza. E determinazione.

Sul punto 1 non sono tanto d'accordo. La tua è una conclusione tranchant, nella vita ci sono tante sfumature. Comunque, quel che conta è che con TE non è andata. Questo è il punto fermo. Il suo matrimonio riguarda solo LUI e la moglie, e loro se lo gestiranno. Tu non c'entri.
Quel che c'entra è la relazione con te. E questa, ne hai preso atto, non ha futuro.

Sul punto 2: i sentimenti sono come i fiori e le persone: crescono, cambiano, e muoiono a sbalzi, non gradualmente. Ovvero il lavorio è interno e lento (come il fiore che cresce sotto la neve), ma "sbuca" l'intuizione, il sentimento, la chiarezza interiore, tutta d'un colpo. Ecco perché anche storie di anni improvvisamente finiscono, e non un giorno prima, e non un giorno dopo.
Per cui ti credo e appoggio questa forte intuizione. CHIUDI!!


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Allora, la tua analisi non fa una piega ma:
> 
> a) non disprezzare il piatto in cui hai mangiato (emotivamente e sessualmente) tanti anni. La dignità è anche non rinnegare i propri sentimenti.
> Avete avuto una storia, per anni, e questo merita rispetto. Le demonizzazioni ex post sanno solo di "volpe e uva". Gli hai voluto bene, ti ha voluto bene, ma ora è finita, come dice la canzone. Scurdammoc'e passato (scusate per la grafia errata).
> ...


a) non lo disprezzo pero' cerca di capirmi...come puo' una persona essre stra-convinta e dirti certe cose (non siamo ragazzini e abbiamo anche delle responsabilita'!) x poi da un giorno all'altro rimangiarsi tutto solo xche' si e'resa conto (sta' persona) che non gli "conviene"' a me pare un po' crudele no?

b) lo so' che mi ricerchera', l'importante e' non ricaderci, tanto la solfa e' sempre la stessa: sei l'amore della mia vita ma "per ora" (sto' x ora non si capisce quanto dovra' durare) dobbiamo andare avanti cosi' (ovvero da amanti prendendo x il culo tutti)

c) con mio marito sara' un lungo cammino...


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per i disturbi psico - somatici, non ti strapazzare troppo! Tanto i problemi di questa portata (marito - amante, etc.) non li risolvi in quattro e quattr'otto! Ci va tempo, umiltà, pazienza. E determinazione.
> 
> Sul punto 1 non sono tanto d'accordo. La tua è una conclusione tranchant, nella vita ci sono tante sfumature. Comunque, quel che conta è che con TE non è andata. Questo è il punto fermo. Il suo matrimonio riguarda solo LUI e la moglie, e loro se lo gestiranno. Tu non c'entri.
> Quel che c'entra è la relazione con te. E questa, ne hai preso atto, non ha futuro.
> ...


punto 2: no non possono finire improvvisamente storie del genere...non quando hai messo in ballo la tua vita, quella di figli e di altre persone! E nel caso devi avere il coraggio di ammetterlo! Lui non l'ha fatto: insisteva sul fatto di andare avanti cosi' che prima o poi qualcosa sarebbe cambiato. Ma le cose non cambiano se non lo vuoi tu.
E lui non lo vuole. E non x ora...non lo vorra' mai.
E' + comodo tenersi la "facciata" della famigliola felice e l'amante che ti riempe la vita di quello che ti manca...
Capito questo x l'ennesima e SPERO ULTIMA VOLTA, con me ha CHIUSO!


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, tu hai avuto pochi problemi con tuo marito ed hai guardato fuori dalla finestra per risolverli. Il problema non è tanto questo, quanto il fatto che come ogni brava donna non sei riuscita a fare sesso e basta e quel pdm ha sfruttato parole belle per inortarti. Adesso con tuo marito non c'è più nulla, ma dimmi, visto che l'amore che c'era tra te e l'amante era falso sicura che tu non amavi tuo marito solo perchè convinta sinceramente di amare il pdm?
Pensaci un poco, non sai quanto la mente umana sappia trovarsi scuse ed affini.


----------



## minnie (26 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Prendere in giro qualcuno (dopo essersi presi quel tempo onesto e bastevole a tentar di far chiarezza in se stessi e fare LA scelta) è riprovevole che si tratti di mogli che tradiscono...mariti che tradiscono...amanti che tradiscono... chiunque tradisca qualcuno e sia maggiorenne, capace di intendere e volere, con responsabilità sulla testa, in grado di capire le conseguenze di quanto fa ad ognuno dei figuranti del suo teatrino è ugualmente condannabile... io mi facevo schifo da sola...il mio lui faceva schifo...l'unica che non mi faceva schifo ma pena è quella poveraccia che ancora sta con lui e non sa o finge di non sapere cosa lui le ha fatto e le continua a fare con tot altre...
> A nessuno piace esser presi in giro...senza distinzione di sesso...o di età...
> *Non è il tradimento in sè a non averte giustificazioni...non è un comportamento giustificabile riempire un altro essere uimano di bugie per nascondere l'altra persona che è entrata nella nostra vita e che ci sta sollazzando.*..


:up:


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, tu hai avuto pochi problemi con tuo marito ed hai guardato fuori dalla finestra per risolverli. Il problema non è tanto questo, quanto il fatto che come ogni brava donna non sei riuscita a fare sesso e basta e quel pdm ha sfruttato parole belle per inortarti. Adesso con tuo marito non c'è più nulla, ma dimmi, visto che l'amore che c'era tra te e l'amante era falso sicura che tu non amavi tuo marito solo perchè convinta sinceramente di amare il pdm?
> Pensaci un poco, non sai quanto la mente umana sappia trovarsi scuse ed affini.


guarda...spero tantissimo sia cosi'! lo spero da morire!


----------



## minnie (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro Fedi, lo so, infatti io ho anticipato quel BASTA. Ok?
> Poi ti dico, vuoi starci? Ok è da qua fin qua, non ti va? Quella è la porta. Non ho MAI sottovalutato quel Basta femminile, mai.
> Fedi io sono qua, vediamo come va...
> 
> ...


 
Ma allora, per dirla come dice lei conte, se è stata così dura sopportare i limiti, i difetti, le mancanze, le paure, le insicurezze solo per amore... perchè tradire anzichè lasciare??? E poi nessuno è un Dio o una Dea perfetta... E secondo me ci sono tradimenti "perdonabili",  cioè l'uscita di strada, quella che poi quando ti rendi conto di ciò che stai facendo agli altri (e anche a te), finisce e di cui sei davvero pentito (il maschile è per comodità, vale anche per le donne),  di cui non parlerai mai (perchè sai che ti serve solo per scaricarti la coscienza), ma che non negherai se scoperta (perchè allora l'inganno continua)... e poi c'è il tradimento che continua per tanto troppo tempo perchè sia una sbandata, quello che è la valvola di sfogo da adolescente in una vita di responsabilità che è un pò noiosa, un pò impegnativa... Quella per cui quando si ci vede si è al massimo e non si deve parlare della rata del mutuo o del dentista da pagare... Quella che è tutto picci picci miao miao e magari condita anche da una bella sc...ata senza doversi poi alzare perchè i bimbi piangono...
Quella no, non si perdona... Si tollera forse ma dentro cresce cresce e tutto quello (come dice lei conte) di buono che c'è stato prima si ci chiede se era vero o se era solo una bella recita... Spesso condivido cose che scrive conte, ma in questo 3d no, non riesco... Elisa ha fatto anche lei del male e lo sappiamo tutti e tutte, ma ora LEI è rinsavita e vuole provare a rimettere a posto i pezzi della vita sua e della sua famiglia... Non è brava, non è buona, e forse neppure coraggiosa, dato che lo ha deciso solo perchè si è accorta che l'altro è un mascalzone che fondamentalmente non la vuole. Ma a prescindere da tutto, DA ORA non ingannerà più nessuno. E per questo un pò di rispetto e di incoraggiamento se lo merita.


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma allora, per dirla come dice lei conte, se è stata così dura sopportare i limiti, i difetti, le mancanze, le paure, le insicurezze solo per amore... perchè tradire anzichè lasciare??? E poi nessuno è un Dio o una Dea perfetta... E secondo me ci sono tradimenti "perdonabili", cioè l'uscita di strada, quella che poi quando ti rendi conto di ciò che stai facendo agli altri (e anche a te), finisce e di cui sei davvero pentito (il maschile è per comodità, vale anche per le donne), di cui non parlerai mai (perchè sai che ti serve solo per scaricarti la coscienza), ma che non negherai se scoperta (perchè allora l'inganno continua)... e poi c'è il tradimento che continua per tanto troppo tempo perchè sia una sbandata, quello che è la valvola di sfogo da adolescente in una vita di responsabilità che è un pò noiosa, un pò impegnativa... Quella per cui quando si ci vede si è al massimo e non si deve parlare della rata del mutuo o del dentista da pagare... Quella che è tutto picci picci miao miao e magari condita anche da una bella sc...ata senza doversi poi alzare perchè i bimbi piangono...
> Quella no, non si perdona... Si tollera forse ma dentro cresce cresce e tutto quello (come dice lei conte) di buono che c'è stato prima si ci chiede se era vero o se era solo una bella recita... Spesso condivido cose che scrive conte, ma in questo 3d no, non riesco... Elisa ha fatto anche lei del male e lo sappiamo tutti e tutte, ma ora LEI è rinsavita e vuole provare a rimettere a posto i pezzi della vita sua e della sua famiglia... Non è brava, non è buona, e forse neppure coraggiosa, dato che lo ha deciso solo perchè si è accorta che l'altro è un mascalzone che fondamentalmente non la vuole. Ma a prescindere da tutto, DA ORA non ingannerà più nessuno. E per questo un pò di rispetto e di incoraggiamento se lo merita.


Grazie Minnie...e' chiaro che ci sono arrivata dopo che ho capito che lui e' un mascalzone, altrimenti non avrei portato avanti una storia del genere x anni, mi sarei fermata prima. Tradivo xche' credevo in questo amore "difficile" da realizzare ma realizzabile.
Ora non sono "rinsavita", ho capito che lui mi stava prendendo in giro. Lui non vuole recuperare con la moglie xche' e' bravo, ma solo xche' stava rischiando di perdere la faccia, di essere buttato fuori di casa e di doversi prendere delle responsabilita' con tutti, finalmente.
E allora ha deciso "di fare il bravo"...quando le acque saranno di nuovo calme (come ha gia' fatto) mi cerchera' di nuovo e se io non lo vorro' + se ne cerchera' un altra.
Io invece ora voglio inanzitutto ripartire da me e capire cosa provo e cosa mi aveva allontanato cosi' da marito e famiglia...poi vedro' come andranno le cose, cosa riusciro' di nuovo a provare.
Lo so' che non e' "bello" nei confronti del marito, ma cosa altro posso fare? solo capire ...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> a) non lo disprezzo pero' cerca di capirmi...come puo' una persona essre stra-convinta e dirti certe cose (non siamo ragazzini e abbiamo anche delle responsabilita'!) x poi da un giorno all'altro rimangiarsi tutto solo xche' si e'resa conto (sta' persona) che non gli "conviene"' a me pare un po' crudele no?
> 
> b) lo so' che mi ricerchera', l'importante e' non ricaderci, tanto la solfa e' sempre la stessa: sei l'amore della mia vita ma "per ora" (sto' x ora non si capisce quanto dovra' durare) dobbiamo andare avanti cosi' (ovvero da amanti prendendo x il culo tutti)
> 
> c) con mio marito sara' un lungo cammino...


io ti capisco benissimo e ci sono anche passata, ma dubito lui ti abbia detto per tutti questi anni "Staremo insieme e saremo una famiglia", immagino abbia usato espressioni piu' *dubitative*: "Mi piacerebbe stare con te", "Sarebbe bello avere un figlio", "un domani quando dovessimo stare insieme...". Perché se così non fosse...come mai te le sei bevute per tutti questi anni?! Se non ricordo male il tuo primo post era " A noi sta bene così". Era ovvio per chi ti leggeva che così non fosse...quindi non ha tradito le tue aspettative, sei TU che hai tradito le TUE aspettative!


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io ti capisco benissimo e ci sono anche passata, ma dubito lui ti abbia detto per tutti questi anni "Staremo insieme e saremo una famiglia", immagino abbia usato espressioni piu' *dubitative*: "Mi piacerebbe stare con te", "Sarebbe bello avere un figlio", "un domani quando dovessimo stare insieme...". Perché se così non fosse...come mai te le sei bevute per tutti questi anni?! Se non ricordo male il tuo primo post era " A noi sta bene così". Era ovvio per chi ti leggeva che così non fosse...quindi non ha tradito le tue aspettative, sei TU che hai tradito le TUE aspettative!


mi stava bene cosi' "per ora" xche' comunque l'intenzione era di far "capire" ai rispettivi coniugi che il rapporto si era rotto definitivamente, lui invece messo con le spalle al muro dalla moglie, e' tornato sui suoi passi dicendo: dobbiamo tenerli buoni xche' non si sa' quando potremo stare insieme... insomma una sorta di "tornare indietro" anziche' andare avanti.
Comunque e' colpa mia. Subivo x non perderlo. NOn e' vero che mi stava bene questa situazione. Io la volevo chiarire e come!!


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quindi non ha tradito le tue aspettative, sei TU che hai tradito le TUE aspettative!


Le sue aspettative non hanno trovato il giusto riscontro, che è altra cosa. Non si parla di un rapporto di un mese eh.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Le sue aspettative non hanno trovato il giusto riscontro, che è altra cosa. *Non si parla di un rapporto di un mese eh*.


da come la vedo io questa è un'aggravante.
Chi accetta per 4 - 6 anni (non ricordo la cifra esatta) promesse generiche e poi da' a lui del mascalzone ha le idee un poco confuse su cosa vuole dalla vita, non pensi?!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *mi stava bene cosi' "per ora" xche' comunque l'intenzione era di far "capire" ai rispettivi coniugi che il rapporto si era rotto definitivamente,* lui invece messo con le spalle al muro dalla moglie, e' tornato sui suoi passi dicendo: dobbiamo tenerli buoni xche' non si sa' quando potremo stare insieme... insomma una sorta di "tornare indietro" anziche' andare avanti.
> Comunque e' colpa mia. Subivo x non perderlo. NOn e' vero che mi stava bene questa situazione. Io la volevo chiarire e come!!


Scusa, ma come puoi pensare di chiudere due matrimoni usando la tecnica passive - aggressive del "Capiranno prima o poi?"!

No, ma sul serio. Pensaci.


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> da come la vedo io questa è un'aggravante.
> Chi accetta per 4 - 6 anni (non ricordo la cifra esatta) promesse generiche e *poi da' a lui del mascalzone* ha le idee un poco confuse su cosa vuole dalla vita, non pensi?!


E' la reazione a caldo, la riflessione comincia poi.


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come puoi pensare di chiudere due matrimoni usando la tecnica passive - aggressive del "Capiranno prima o poi?"!
> 
> No, ma sul serio. Pensaci.


Si era una stronzata! per lui mi facevo andar bene tutto!


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> da come la vedo io questa è un'aggravante.
> Chi accetta per 4 - 6 anni (non ricordo la cifra esatta) promesse generiche e poi da' a lui del mascalzone ha le idee un poco confuse su cosa vuole dalla vita, non pensi?!


comunque ci sono stati momenti in cui le situazioni a casa erano "degenerate" e stavamo x fare il passo...ma lui si tirava indietro all'ultimo...e' successo un paio di volte "seriamente"... non erano solo promesse generiche...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> comunque ci sono stati momenti in cui le situazioni a casa erano "degenerate" e stavamo x fare il passo...ma lui si tirava indietro all'ultimo...e' successo un paio di volte "seriamente"... non erano solo promesse generiche...


guarda, te lo dico perché ci sono passata.

Dire "Amo te non lei", è una promessa generica.

Dire "Lei sospetta di noi" è una promessa generica.

Dire "Le ho detto che non l'amo piu" o "Voglio un figlio da te" sono promesse generiche.
Andarsene di casa è un *fatto*.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E' la reazione a caldo, la riflessione comincia poi.


questo senz'altro è vero.
Elisa infatti ora non ti arrendere, che inizia il bello!!


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda, te lo dico perché ci sono passata.
> 
> Dire "Amo te non lei", è una promessa generica.
> 
> ...


 
SOlo ora e dico PURTROPPO SOLO ORA ho capito che e' cosi'...


----------



## Papero (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> SOlo ora e dico PURTROPPO SOLO ORA ho capito che e' cosi'...


Però Elisa non devi chiederti perchè non ti cerca e perchè è sparito dalla circolazione. Tu lo sai già perchè... lui ha scelto di stare con sua moglie e non da adesso! Lo ha scelto già da anni e te ti teneva come giocattolino, oramai si era configurata una situazione dove tu e lui tradivate facilmente i rispettivi coniugi e i vostri coniugi erano ignari o facevano finta di non accorgersi niente.

Quindi la decisione eri tu e soltanto tu a prenderla! E l'hai presa!! Ed hai fatto la cosa più giusta degli ultimi 4 anni!!!


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Però Elisa non devi chiederti perchè non ti cerca e perchè è sparito dalla circolazione. Tu lo sai già perchè... lui ha scelto di stare con sua moglie e non da adesso! Lo ha scelto già da anni e te ti teneva come giocattolino, oramai si era configurata una situazione dove tu e lui tradivate facilmente i rispettivi coniugi e i vostri coniugi erano ignari o facevano finta di non accorgersi niente.
> 
> Quindi la decisione eri tu e soltanto tu a prenderla! E l'hai presa!! Ed hai fatto la cosa più giusta degli ultimi 4 anni!!!


...si...e non ci saranno + sue parole che mi faranno tornare indietro sui miei passi...basta compromessi, basta palle, basta tutto! La verita' e' che accettavo tutto xche' non volevo perderlo, ero disposta a credere a tutto...ma a tutto...c'e' un limite!


----------



## Papero (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...si...e non ci saranno + sue parole che mi faranno tornare indietro sui miei passi...basta compromessi, basta palle, basta tutto! La verita' e' che accettavo tutto xche' non volevo perderlo, ero disposta a credere a tutto...ma a tutto...c'e' un limite!


brava!

Ma lo hai più visto? sentito? non ci ha riprovato? NON MOLLARE!

Io cambierei il numero di cellulare tanto per cominciare...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ma allora, per dirla come dice lei conte, se è stata così dura sopportare i limiti, i difetti, le mancanze, le paure, le insicurezze solo per amore... perchè tradire anzichè lasciare??? E poi nessuno è un Dio o una Dea perfetta... E secondo me ci sono tradimenti "perdonabili",  cioè l'uscita di strada, quella che poi quando ti rendi conto di ciò che stai facendo agli altri (e anche a te), finisce e di cui sei davvero pentito (il maschile è per comodità, vale anche per le donne),  di cui non parlerai mai (perchè sai che ti serve solo per scaricarti la coscienza), ma che non negherai se scoperta (perchè allora l'inganno continua)... e poi c'è il tradimento che continua per tanto troppo tempo perchè sia una sbandata, quello che è la valvola di sfogo da adolescente in una vita di responsabilità che è un pò noiosa, un pò impegnativa... Quella per cui quando si ci vede si è al massimo e non si deve parlare della rata del mutuo o del dentista da pagare... Quella che è tutto picci picci miao miao e magari condita anche da una bella sc...ata senza doversi poi alzare perchè i bimbi piangono...
> Quella no, non si perdona... Si tollera forse ma dentro cresce cresce e tutto quello (come dice lei conte) di buono che c'è stato prima si ci chiede se era vero o se era solo una bella recita... Spesso condivido cose che scrive conte, ma in questo 3d no, non riesco... Elisa ha fatto anche lei del male e lo sappiamo tutti e tutte, ma ora LEI è rinsavita e vuole provare a rimettere a posto i pezzi della vita sua e della sua famiglia... Non è brava, non è buona, e forse neppure coraggiosa, dato che lo ha deciso solo perchè si è accorta che l'altro è un mascalzone che fondamentalmente non la vuole. Ma a prescindere da tutto, DA ORA non ingannerà più nessuno. E per questo un pò di rispetto e di incoraggiamento se lo merita.


Ma se io ti dico: guarda che va finire male, smettila, guarda che stai esagerando, guarda che sei pesante, guarda che va a finire che volgo lo sguardo altrove...e tu mi rispondi, figuriamoci. Fatalità va a finire che incroci una persona che ti trova interessante, tu sei interessato a lei, e sappiamo come va a finire. 
Per quanto tu dici, posso dirti, che certo è vero, dimenticarsi per un attimo delle proprie responsabilità può anche far bene.
Ma poi fai un analisi costi vs benefici. E la situazione è complessa. Un conto è trovare un'amante che ti dica, ah per il tuo mutuo caro, ti levo io il pensiero, guarda paffete, te lo estinguo subito, a me basta che tu sia tutto carino con me, sono stata brava? Mi vuoi bene? Un conto è andare in conflitto con il tuo portafoglio, della serie, senti, meglio che dedichi il tempo che sto con te, a lavorare, perchè ho un mutuo da pagare.

Hai ragione sulla storia picci miao miao e che ci si vede per qualche scopata...MA: in genere quanto dura? 4 anni? Non è che tante volte proprio le eccessive difficoltà di esulare dai propri impegni quotidiani, fa desistere dall'impresa?

E hai ragione! Nessuno è una dea o un dio perfetto.

Non è sempre comodità sai? Ma insomma buon senso.
Io conosco 4 casi, di uomini che hanno fatto il salto e non hanno avuto il problema del sacco delle immondizie. Ma sono in tutti i 4 i casi, persone con una grande disponibilità economica. Figuriamoci, uno di questi, ha già fatto ben 3 figli con la sua nuova compagna. Caspita, per lui non è stato nessun problema DONARE la sua bellissima casa, alla ex moglie e al primo figlio, perchè quella che ha fatto per la seconda donna, è dieci volte più magnifica. La ex moglie, si è dedicata allo studio, e lui le garantisce, senza fastidio o fatica, un assegno mensile. Poi ci sono i casi, come quello di Ellina, dove c'è l'abbandono, come si può giustificare una roba del genere? Un conto è dire, ok, senti è vero, sono stato a letto anche con altre donne, è capitato, ma insomma, non ho mai abbandonato le mie responsabilità e sempre onorato ai miei impegni materiali ed economici. Insomma sai com'è no? 
Un conto è dire, ok, senti, adesso amo un'altra, e vado via con lei. 

Io avevo frainteso, pensavo ingenuamente, che Elisa e il suo amico, fossero due persone infelici nei rispettivi matrimoni, che si consolavano un po' a vicenda, accontentandosi di quel pezzo di cielo, che la sorte aveva dato loro in dono. Lo so, sono troppo romantico.

Ma sta scritto voi mogli non esasperate i vostri mariti che non abbiano a che risentirsene. Non c'è uomo che accetti di buon grado sentirsi vittima di un'ingiustizia. Non c'è uomo che non sia attaccato alle sue cose.

Cavoli è la donna che si sente di appartenere A.
Un uomo dice A mi appartiene.

Infatti vediamo che gli uomini non cacciano di casa le loro mogli. Se possono, gliela lasciano la casa, se possono fanno di tutto per sistemare le cose, in un modo che sia dignitoso per loro e per se stessi.

Chi non può, morde il freno.
Ho sempre pensato che le difficoltà economiche, tengano unite una coppia più che i sentimenti. 

Infatti conosco più donne che si sono separate, non a causa di tradimenti sessuali, ma solo per salvare la loro proprietà. Insomma se tuo marito dilapida tutto col gioco e col bere, insomma...una si fa due conti, specie se ha dei figli.


----------



## Daniele (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, io sono convinto di una buona cosa ed adesso te la spiego. In tutti i rapporti ci sono alti e bassi, poi alla nascita di un figlio si salda un rapporto con un bimbo ma spesso si rischiano di rompere quelli dei genitori. Ovviamente in quelle crisi c'è solo un modo per uscirne, non aspettare dando segnali all'altro ma facendo una cosa più semplice, investendo nel rapporto. Pensa questa assurdità, se noi diamo amore al nostro partner se non è un fedifrago che quindi si sollazza altrove eomtivamente e sessualmente tendenzialmente se non ha problemi ce ne darà a sua volta, è un meccanismo scemo, stupido o pazzo, ma purtroppo è così.
Quando si teme di provare meno per l'altra persona è il momento di dare investendo se stessi e dopo tutto potrebbe cambiare. Tu eri un poco distante ed hai conosciuto lui...ovvio che pian piano il tuo rapporto con il maritino si fiaccasse, tu facevi sesso con l'altro, investivi emotivamente nell'altro e che cosa poteva darti il vecchio che non ti poteva dare il nuovo...ma non hai mai pensato che l'altro ti rifilava balle e il vecchio fatti, che pur sapendo che avevi preso una sbandata era rimasto con te, non perchè passivo o scemo, ma perchè credeva forse in voi come famiglia...per le cose che avete passato e vissuto. Tu hai scritto più volte che tu e l'amante avete passato cose ben dure e quant'altro, pensa quante ne hai passate con tuo marito, pensa a quando lo hai conosciuto, accidenti, pensa un poco al passato che ti ha dato quell'uomo, ad una cosa che nessuno mai pensa.


----------



## minnie (26 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, io sono convinto di una buona cosa ed adesso te la spiego. In tutti i rapporti ci sono alti e bassi, poi alla nascita di un figlio si salda un rapporto con un bimbo ma spesso si rischiano di rompere quelli dei genitori. Ovviamente in quelle crisi c'è solo un modo per uscirne, non aspettare dando segnali all'altro ma facendo una cosa più semplice, investendo nel rapporto. Pensa questa assurdità, se noi diamo amore al nostro partner se non è un fedifrago che quindi si sollazza altrove eomtivamente e sessualmente tendenzialmente se non ha problemi ce ne darà a sua volta, è un meccanismo scemo, stupido o pazzo, ma purtroppo è così.
> Quando si teme di provare meno per l'altra persona è il momento di dare investendo se stessi e dopo tutto potrebbe cambiare. Tu eri un poco distante ed hai conosciuto lui...ovvio che pian piano il tuo rapporto con il maritino si fiaccasse, tu facevi sesso con l'altro, *investivi emotivamente nell'altro e che cosa poteva darti il vecchio che non ti poteva dare il nuovo*...ma non hai mai pensato che l'altro ti rifilava balle e il vecchio fatti, che pur sapendo che avevi preso una sbandata era rimasto con te, non perchè passivo o scemo, ma perchè credeva forse in voi come famiglia...per le cose che avete passato e vissuto. Tu hai scritto più volte che tu e l'amante avete passato cose ben dure e quant'altro, *pensa quante ne hai passate con tuo marito, pensa a quando lo hai conosciuto, accidenti, pensa un poco al passato che ti ha dato quell'uomo, ad una cosa che nessuno mai pensa*.


 

:up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, io sono convinto di una buona cosa ed adesso te la spiego. In tutti i rapporti ci sono alti e bassi, poi alla nascita di un figlio si salda un rapporto con un bimbo ma spesso si rischiano di rompere quelli dei genitori. Ovviamente in quelle crisi c'è solo un modo per uscirne, non aspettare dando segnali all'altro ma facendo una cosa più semplice, investendo nel rapporto. Pensa questa assurdità, se noi diamo amore al nostro partner se non è un fedifrago che quindi si sollazza altrove eomtivamente e sessualmente tendenzialmente se non ha problemi ce ne darà a sua volta, è un meccanismo scemo, stupido o pazzo, ma purtroppo è così.
> Quando si teme di provare meno per l'altra persona è il momento di dare investendo se stessi e dopo tutto potrebbe cambiare. Tu eri un poco distante ed hai conosciuto lui...ovvio che pian piano il tuo rapporto con il maritino si fiaccasse, tu facevi sesso con l'altro, investivi emotivamente nell'altro e che cosa poteva darti il vecchio che non ti poteva dare il nuovo...ma non hai mai pensato che l'altro ti rifilava balle e il vecchio fatti, che pur sapendo che avevi preso una sbandata era rimasto con te, non perchè passivo o scemo, ma perchè credeva forse in voi come famiglia...per le cose che avete passato e vissuto. Tu hai scritto più volte che tu e l'amante avete passato cose ben dure e quant'altro, pensa quante ne hai passate con tuo marito, pensa a quando lo hai conosciuto, accidenti, pensa un poco al passato che ti ha dato quell'uomo, ad una cosa che nessuno mai pensa.


Stavolta ti do ragione.
Specie se il marito, ha sempre mantenuto lei e i suoi figli.

Però spezzando una lancia, io resto basito, che una donna di 38 anni, pensi ancora come un'adolescente da 17.

A volte è bello giocare tra adulteri, ad essere il principe azzurro e la cenerentola.
Ma giustamente, i saggi adulteri, critici, che sanno cosa c'è dietro a quella persona con cui giocano manina manina a fare gli stupidi adolescenti, sanno che allo scoccare di una certa ora, la zucca torna zucca.

Insomma, dai, le illusioni non fanno male, se le coltiviamo consapevolmente, che sono illusioni.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

*per esempio*

altri volti dell'amore più simili a quello che sento io:

Due figure avanzano nel bosco freddo e spoglio,
osservano la luna che sembra accompagnarle nel cammino,
procede la luna sopra le alte querce,
non una nuvola turba la luminosità del cielo
dove scure si stagliano le cime dei monti.
Una voce di donna pronuncia queste parole:

"Io porto un bimbo in grembo, che non è figlio tuo,
io ti cammino al fianco nel peccato.
Ho recato una grave offesa a me stessa.
Non speravo più in una qualche felicità
e tuttavia desideravo ardentemente
una pienezza di vita,la felicità di attendere
ai doveri di una madre; e perciò ho avuto l'audacia
di offrire, con un brivido, il mio sesso
all'amplesso di uno sconosciuto,
e per questo mi sono sentita benedetta.
Ora la vita ha preso la sua vendetta:
e io ho incontrato te, proprio te."

Lei incede con passo incerto.
Alza lo sguardo, verso la luna che l' accompagna.
L'ombra, negli occhi di lei, ne beve la luce.
Una voce di uomo pronuncia queste parole:

"Che il bimbo che hai concepito
non ti sia di fardello per l'anima.
Guarda, come tutto l'universo è luminoso!
Lo splendore discende su ogni cosa qui attorno.
Stai viaggiano con me sopra un mare freddo,
eppure un intimo calore passa vibrando
da te a me, da me a te.
Trasfigurerà il bimbo di un altro,
e tu lo partorirai per me, come mio figlio.
In me tu hai fatto penetrare lo splendore del mondo,
per merito tuo ritorno bambino."

Poi lui cinge con un abbraccio i fianchi appesantiti di lei.
I loro respiri si fondono in un bacio, nell'aria.
Due figure procedono nella notte vasta e chiara.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEhzSLTrceI&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Tengo duro ma sono a pezzi...non dico che sono meno colpevole di lui, ma forse io lo amavo davvero, al punto da cambiare vita...e le cose che gli promettevo erano VERE! le sue no. Questo mi fa male...perche' farmi questo?? perche'??


 Ho scelto tra i tenti questo post per ricordarti che, anche in condizioni ottimali, intendo senza tradimenti e coniugi e figli, capita che una storia finisca, così perché uno dei due non se la sente di continuare secondo le (natura) aspettative dell'altro in modo progettuale.
Insomma non sentirti eccessivamente ingannata.
Anche perché chi ha ingannato ...sei tu (e lui).
Quel dolore e quello smarrimento non l'hai provato solo tu.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2uvXRDsI7I


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

Pensa a cosa avrebbero provato i vostri coniugi a cui avete fatto ben altre e più importanti promesse e a cosa avete condiviso con loro...
Ricordale!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5OdnWOrZfM&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BygstOZiCnE


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho scelto tra i tenti questo post per ricordarti che, anche in condizioni ottimali, intendo senza tradimenti e coniugi e figli, capita che una storia finisca, così perché uno dei due non se la sente di continuare secondo le (natura) aspettative dell'altro in modo progettuale.
> Insomma non sentirti eccessivamente ingannata.
> Anche perché chi ha ingannato ...sei tu (e lui)


Ecco Persa, hai centrato il mio problema.
Secondo te dovrei cacciarla di casa?
Separarmi?
Ripartire con una nuova vita con un non so chi?

Non è un diritto essere felici in coppia sai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Persa, hai centrato il mio problema.
> Secondo te dovrei cacciarla di casa?
> Separarmi?
> Ripartire con una nuova vita con un non so chi?
> ...


 Io non ho ancora capito cosa vuoi tu.
Fai quello che vuoi e ritieni giusto con onestà.


----------



## Elisa (26 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, io sono convinto di una buona cosa ed adesso te la spiego. In tutti i rapporti ci sono alti e bassi, poi alla nascita di un figlio si salda un rapporto con un bimbo ma spesso si rischiano di rompere quelli dei genitori. Ovviamente in quelle crisi c'è solo un modo per uscirne, non aspettare dando segnali all'altro ma facendo una cosa più semplice, investendo nel rapporto. Pensa questa assurdità, se noi diamo amore al nostro partner se non è un fedifrago che quindi si sollazza altrove eomtivamente e sessualmente tendenzialmente se non ha problemi ce ne darà a sua volta, è un meccanismo scemo, stupido o pazzo, ma purtroppo è così.
> Quando si teme di provare meno per l'altra persona è il momento di dare investendo se stessi e dopo tutto potrebbe cambiare. Tu eri un poco distante ed hai conosciuto lui...ovvio che pian piano il tuo rapporto con il maritino si fiaccasse, tu facevi sesso con l'altro, investivi emotivamente nell'altro e che cosa poteva darti il vecchio che non ti poteva dare il nuovo...ma non hai mai pensato che l'altro ti rifilava balle e il vecchio fatti, che pur sapendo che avevi preso una sbandata era rimasto con te, non perchè passivo o scemo, ma perchè credeva forse in voi come famiglia...per le cose che avete passato e vissuto. Tu hai scritto più volte che tu e l'amante avete passato cose ben dure e quant'altro, pensa quante ne hai passate con tuo marito, pensa a quando lo hai conosciuto, accidenti, pensa un poco al passato che ti ha dato quell'uomo, ad una cosa che nessuno mai pensa.


grazie Daniele...le tue parole mi sono molto utili...ci riflettero' su'! Grazie davvero!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora capito cosa vuoi tu.
> Fai quello che vuoi e ritieni giusto con onestà.


Io non voglio niente.
Ho voluto abbastanza nella mia vita.
Ora mi riposo e attendo.
Aspetto.

Faccio solo quello che posso e riesco, 
non quello che voglio...

Vorrei tanto poter vivere da miliardario, ma so che quella vita durerebbe una settimana...
Poi soldi finiti, conto seccato, casa ipotecata...
Quando sono definitivamente nulla tenente...
Magari ci sediamo e parliamo...


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie Daniele...le tue parole mi sono molto utili...ci riflettero' su'! Grazie davvero!


Sai, anche se potrebbe sembrare stupido in quanto io sono un uomo ferito e quasi affondato ho anche io della comprensione umana, verso di te ma verso anche la controparte che nulla sa. Ho vissuto il tradimento due volte, due volte che per motivazioni diverse le cose sono andate nel medesimo modo ed è per questo che ho scoperto che chi tradisce cerca una scusa, è umano, è la via più semplice anche se sembra difficile.
Ci sono spesso due strade, quella facile e quella giusta, la seconda a volte è davvero troppo faticosa e si prende quella, l'importante è non prenderla per cose davvero importanti.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai, anche se potrebbe sembrare stupido in quanto io sono un uomo ferito e quasi affondato ho anche io della comprensione umana, verso di te ma verso anche la controparte che nulla sa. Ho vissuto il tradimento due volte, due volte che per motivazioni diverse le cose sono andate nel medesimo modo ed è per questo che ho scoperto che chi tradisce cerca una scusa, è umano, è la via più semplice anche se sembra difficile.
> Ci sono spesso due strade, quella facile e quella giusta, la seconda a volte è davvero troppo faticosa e si prende quella, l'importante è non prenderla per cose davvero importanti.


Due su due non è una cattiva media...:blank: è anche vero che è più facile e comodo addossare ogni responsabilità agli altri, senza mai chiedersi se una qualche minima parte di colpa l'abbiamo anche noi...leggendoti per qualcuno più che un dubbio è una certezza, pensa a chi le ha vissute in prima persona..:sonar:


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago, con il primo mio tradimento di cole ne ho e non le ho mai nascoste, ma fu comunque un atto ignobile e schifoso da parte di chi ha vissuto molti anni con me, della seconda avrei potuto essere un mistro tra padre eterno e Rocco Siffredi che intanto lo avrebbe fatto comunque, lo ha fatto contro il parere delle sue amiche più care (che bello sapere poi che tanti mi guardavano sapendomi cornutone), perchè era nella sua natura fare quello. Posso solo dire che lei ha fregato me e soprattutto mia madre, che dalla prima mi aveva un poco messo in guardia...ma quando ha scoperto la cosa (molto più tardi visto che non parlavo più) le è caduto anche a lei il mondo addosso.
Il mondo è così a volte ci si rialza ed a volte siamo costretti a fare qualcosa per noi stessi, di egoistico contro l'egoismo degli altri per risollevarci, io ne sono ormai obbligato e pensare che volevo solo parlarle per perdonarla...ammazza che culo che ho avuto.


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

*una settimana*

...e' passata una settimana da''ultima volta che l'ho visto.
Come mi sento? come in una bolla di sapone, in sospeso...non so' cosa provo e come mi sento.
A tratti lo "odio", in altri mi manca...in altri ancora mi detesto x questi 4 anni in cui ho tradito e ho vissuto pensando "solo a me stessa".
E per cosa poi? Per ... "niente"...se almeno fosse stato per un grande amore, per un futuro...invece e'stata la solita "squallida storia"...
Non sono qui a giustificarmi, ma intanto io sto' male.
Devo ricostruire la mia vita, ma per ora non ci riesco. Almeno psico-emotivamente parlando...perche' a casa cerco di essere "presente",con i bimbi e con il marito...ma la mia mente e' ancora lontana...
Forza e coraggio...speriamo che con il tempo faccia meno male...
Ciao a tutti!


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, mi crederesti che se anche fosse stato vero amore nulla vale un tradimento? Non c'è nessuna così importante che possa superare nel bene il male di un tradimento e quindi anche l'amore così sarebbe male.


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, mi crederesti che se anche fosse stato vero amore nulla vale un tradimento? Non c'è nessuna così importante che possa superare nel bene il male di un tradimento e quindi anche l'amore così sarebbe male.


 
ti do' ragione Daniele, apprezzo i tuoi consigli e ragionamenti, credimi.
Pero' capita a tanti di incontrare la persona giusta "dopo"...e di e' vero, distruggere delle famiglie, ma poi "ricominciare"... ho sempre detto che sarebbe stato terribile costruire la nostra felicita' sull'infelicita' di altri. Ma se fosse stato un per un amore vero ed importante, magari il tempo avrebbe "sistemato" le cose, perche' comunque avremmo dimostrato che non era un capriccio ma un sentimento vero.
Ma non era cosi'. Forse l'ho sempre saputo. Mi sono comportanta da ingenua, cosa che una donna con figli non avrebbe dovuto fare.


----------



## minnie (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ti do' ragione Daniele, apprezzo i tuoi consigli e ragionamenti, credimi.
> Pero' capita a tanti di incontrare la persona giusta "dopo"...e di e' vero, distruggere delle famiglie, ma poi "ricominciare"... ho sempre detto che sarebbe stato terribile costruire la nostra felicita' sull'infelicita' di altri. Ma se fosse stato un per un amore vero ed importante, magari il tempo avrebbe "sistemato" le cose, perche' comunque avremmo dimostrato che non era un capriccio ma un sentimento vero.
> Ma non era cosi'. Forse l'ho sempre saputo. Mi sono comportanta da ingenua, cosa che una donna con figli non avrebbe dovuto fare.


Elisa, continui a pensare a come sarebbe stato bello se... se... se... se...
La verità è che hai sognato per 4 anni. Ora è tempo di svegliarsi, stiracchiarsi e alzarsi per andare a vivere la vita vera. Una vita vera che anche se non è il bel romanzo rosa che ieri sera hai lasciato sul comodino ti ha comunque dato tanto: due figli che (presumo, visto che non ne parli mai) ami, ti amano e sono sani (ed è un grande dono questo), e un uomo che ti è rimasto a fianco tutti questi anni ad aspettare che ti passi la paturnia (e questo ha del miracoloso). Come dice la canzone? "la mattina c'è da rifare il letto e rimettere tutti i sogni nel cassetto". Hai ancora una famiglia, e non ti rendi forse conto di quanto sei fortunata: ora potresti essere senza il tuo sogno, senza un marito e con dei figli il cui tempo, nella migliore delle ipotesi, dovresti dividere con il tuo ex-marito. Sei stata graziata, ricordalo quando soffri a pensare a come sarebbe stato se lui... se lui... se lui....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ti do' ragione Daniele, apprezzo i tuoi consigli e ragionamenti, credimi.
> *Pero' capita a tanti di incontrare la persona giusta "dopo"...*e di e' vero, distruggere delle famiglie, ma poi "ricominciare"... ho sempre detto che sarebbe stato terribile costruire la nostra felicita' sull'infelicita' di altri. Ma se fosse stato un per un amore vero ed importante, magari il tempo avrebbe "sistemato" le cose, perche' comunque avremmo dimostrato che non era un capriccio ma un sentimento vero.
> Ma non era cosi'. Forse l'ho sempre saputo. Mi sono comportanta da ingenua, cosa che una donna con figli non avrebbe dovuto fare.


 Sai che penso che questa sia una grande scemenza?
E' proprio l'idea di "persona giusta" , "mezza mela" ecc che è assurda.
Siamo miliardi, ma anche restando sul nostro territorio nazionale milioni. Cosa si dovrebbe fare? Provare tutte le persone di età adeguata e "pari requisiti" fino a trovare "l'eletto/a"?
Mi sembra impraticabile, no?
Allora che si fa?
Si fa come si è sempre fatto. Si trova una persona tra quelle conosciute e frequentate con cui ci si trova bene, per la quale si provano sentimenti, ce li si coltiva insieme reciprocamente frequentandosi e pure mettendosi alla prova,poi si decide di progettare un futuro insieme. Questo percorso lo si chiama innamoramento e poi amore.
Mentre si compie questo percorso sappiamo che esistono migliaia o milioni di persone diverse con cui potremmo percorrere la stessa strada, o comunque non lo escludiamo.
Ma coscientemente (mi augurerei...) decidiamo di interrompere la ricerca, perché sappiamo di avere un limitato numero di anni da vivere, e scegliamo di compiere il nostro percorso di vita insieme a quella persona. Insieme, da adulti responsabili, decidiamo di mettere al mondo figli di cui appunto, ci facciamo carico insieme.

Dopo tuttociò che accade?
Pof ...troviamo l'anima gemella nell'ufficio accanto o mentre portiamo in piscina i figli?

Ma dai!!! Ci rendiamo conto di quanto è ridicolo pensare di aver incontrato la persona "giusta" troppo tardi?!!!

Comunque è certo che è tardi!!! Le scelte di responsabilità le abbiamo fatte. Non possiamo certo pensare di regredire a un'età precedente in cui tutto è possibile...


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma dai!!! Ci rendiamo conto di quanto è ridicolo pensare di aver incontrato la persona "giusta" troppo tardi?!!!
> 
> Comunque è certo che è tardi!!! Le scelte di responsabilità le abbiamo fatte. Non possiamo certo pensare di regredire a un'età precedente in cui tutto è possibile...


Perchè no? Perchè non potrebbe succedere? E la responsabilità verso noi stessi e la nostra felicità dove le mettiamo? Un conto è innamorarsi di un'altra persona e chiudere col nostro partner precedente, un altro quello di prendersi le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ti do' ragione Daniele, apprezzo i tuoi consigli e ragionamenti, credimi.
> Pero' capita a tanti di incontrare la persona giusta "dopo"...e di e' vero, distruggere delle famiglie, ma poi "ricominciare"... ho sempre detto che sarebbe stato terribile costruire la nostra felicita' sull'infelicita' di altri. Ma se fosse stato un per un amore vero ed importante, magari il tempo avrebbe "sistemato" le cose, perche' comunque avremmo dimostrato che non era un capriccio ma un sentimento vero.
> Ma non era cosi'. Forse l'ho sempre saputo. Mi sono comportanta da ingenua, cosa che una donna con figli non avrebbe dovuto fare.


Elisa

A me ne sono successe di tutti i colori, addirittura quando chiusi la storia con la mia amante venne fuori che mi aveva tradito e nonostante questo mi chiedeva insistentemente di lasciare mia moglie per coronare il sogno d'amore con me... Ecco, io nonostante ne fossi uscito triturato da quella storia, nonostante avessi avuto la fortuna di avere una moglie che ha provato a perdonarmi, insomma, nonostante tutto io per un pò di tempo la pensavo come te e cioè che "l'altra" era la donna della mia vita e che forse l'avrei anche perdonata del male che mi aveva fatto pur di stare con lei... Ti rendi conto? 

Solo con il tempo ho capito che la strada che avevo imboccato non mi avrebbe portato molto lontano e che non ero veramente innamorato di lei. Il nostro era un giochino come si fa quando da bambini si gioca a dottori di nascosto, era bello "amarsi" di nascosto. La scusa dell'amore è una scusa e basta, molti si autoconvincono di essere innamorati per sentirsi meno sporchi. Fra qualche mese ti renderai conto che il tuo amante non era l'uomo della tua vita e rivaluterai il padre dei tuoi figli. fidati


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè no? Perchè non potrebbe succedere? E la responsabilità verso noi stessi e la nostra felicità dove le mettiamo? Un conto è innamorarsi di un'altra persona e chiudere col nostro partner precedente, un altro quello di prendersi le proprie responsabilità.


Tutto puo' succedere... al momento le statistiche del forum mi convincono che "l'anima gemella al momento sbagliato" sia al 99% dei casi un calesse.

L'ho scritto da qualche altra parte: un conto e' mettere in discussione il proprio matrimonio indipendentemente da "varie alternative" veramente pochi lo fanno... la maggior parte butta via il vecchio perche' ha trovato di nuovo (altrimenti non lo farebbe) su queste scelte conservo sempre tutti i miei dubbi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè no? Perchè non potrebbe succedere? E la responsabilità verso noi stessi e la nostra felicità dove le mettiamo? Un conto è innamorarsi di un'altra persona e chiudere col nostro partner precedente, un altro quello di prendersi le proprie responsabilità.


 Perché è ridicolo e immaturo.

Ovvio altro discorso è trovarsi in un'unione sbagliata per reali motivi, chiudere e poi rifare il percorso con un'altra persona.
Il sogno romantico che si realizza con l'affascinante collega, incontrato tardi e fatto incontrare ora dal destino beffardo ...è ridicolo!


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché è ridicolo e immaturo.
> 
> Ovvio altro discorso è trovarsi in un'unione sbagliata per reali motivi, chiudere e poi rifare il percorso con un'altra persona.
> Il sogno romantico che si realizza con l'affascinante collega, incontrato tardi e fatto incontrare ora dal destino beffardo ...è ridicolo!


Perchè ridicolo? Porta sofferenza porta passione porta risveglio. Può succedere di innamorarsi anche quando non si hanno più 20 anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Comunque non capisco perché le persone facciano tante attività e frequentino tanti posti per incontrare persone nuove ...il partner del destino è sempre nell'ufficio accanto... :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè ridicolo? Porta sofferenza porta passione porta risveglio. Può succedere di innamorarsi anche quando non si hanno più 20 anni.


Perché si è ridicoli, immaturi e stupidi creduloni... e per seguire queste scemenze si provocano tragedie immani a chi, con maturità, non ha neanche pensato di considerare altre possibilità e si causano dolori laceranti ai figli.

Poi ci si può mettere gli hot pants a 40 o 50 anni e truccarsi in rosa e mettersi gli occhiali a cuore ...perché mica solo le lolite possono ...si può ...ma si è ridicole (idem per gli uomini...)


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco perché le persone facciano tante attività e frequentino tanti posti per incontrare persone nuove ...il partner del destino è sempre nell'ufficio accanto... :carneval:


Addirittura, a volte, nello stesso! :rotfl:


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché si è ridicoli, immayuri e stupidi creduloni.
> 
> Poi ci si può mettere gli hot pants a 40 o 50 anni e truccarsi in rosa e mettersi gli occhiali a cuore ...perché mica solo le lolite possono ...si può ...ma si è ridicole (idem per gli uomini...)


Ci sono anche gli amori che funzionano, e non c'è bisogno di hot pants o di mettersi gli occhiali a cuore :carneval:. Basta crederci.


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa
> 
> A me ne sono successe di tutti i colori, addirittura quando chiusi la storia con la mia amante venne fuori che mi aveva tradito e nonostante questo mi chiedeva insistentemente di lasciare mia moglie per coronare il sogno d'amore con me... Ecco, io nonostante ne fossi uscito triturato da quella storia, nonostante avessi avuto la fortuna di avere una moglie che ha provato a perdonarmi, insomma, nonostante tutto io per un pò di tempo la pensavo come te e cioè che "l'altra" era la donna della mia vita e che forse l'avrei anche perdonata del male che mi aveva fatto pur di stare con lei... Ti rendi conto?
> 
> Solo con il tempo ho capito che la strada che avevo imboccato non mi avrebbe portato molto lontano e che non ero veramente innamorato di lei. Il nostro era un giochino come si fa quando da bambini si gioca a dottori di nascosto, era bello "amarsi" di nascosto. La scusa dell'amore è una scusa e basta, molti si autoconvincono di essere innamorati per sentirsi meno sporchi. Fra qualche mese ti renderai conto che il tuo amante non era l'uomo della tua vita e rivaluterai il padre dei tuoi figli. fidati


Spero davvero che succedera' anche a me la stessa cosa...pero' per ora sono stra-convinta che x me non fosse un giochino. Non lo amavo xche' ci nascondavamo, tant'e' vero che volevo farlo alla luce del sole...
Forse lo e' stato per lui...questo e' chiaro. MA Per ME, dite quello che volete, NO!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ci sono anche gli amori che funzionano, e non c'è bisogno di hot pants o di mettersi gli occhiali a cuore :carneval:. Basta crederci.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkzKNBNAF_I


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoEQ_FNfsjg


----------



## Impunito (27 Aprile 2010)

*...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque non capisco perché le persone facciano tante attività e frequentino tanti posti per incontrare persone nuove ...il partner del destino è sempre nell'ufficio accanto... :carneval:


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ci sono anche gli amori che funzionano, e non c'è bisogno di hot pants o di mettersi gli occhiali a cuore :carneval:. Basta crederci.


 Gli occhiali a cuore erano metaforici... se si ragiona come adolescenti..è inutile essere in tailleur e giacca e cravatta...


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli occhiali a cuore erano metaforici... se si ragiona come adolescenti..è inutile essere in tailleur e giacca e cravatta...


 
E va beh...si torna sempre al solito discorso...


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

La passione non ha parole e non ha età.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzXYq11Qwkk


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E va beh...si torna sempre al solito discorso...


 Ma io lo so che tu ci credevi e ci credi!
Ci mancherebbe!
Mica una/o fa tutte ste "schifezze" pensando di far schifezze. Uno mente, inganna, ecc pensando di dover lottare per la propria sacrosanta felicità, per il diritto dell'amore.
Però dopo ...si può vedere a freddo tutto con più senso critico e vedere che le schifezze... erano schifezze.
Tutto questo salvaguardando se stessi perché mentre lo si viveva ci si credeva talmente che si era così abbagliati da non vedere le schifezze.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La passione non ha parole e non ha età.


 Ma che niente niente ti sei messa con uno sposato?


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, io sono convinto, anzi sicuro di una cosa che se tu avessi conosciuto il tizio in un altro periodo in cui magari andava bene con tuo marito manco lo avresti considerato di striscio. L'amore è come un fiume, se non crei sbarramenti e dighe sarà impetuoso come le rapide e poi...la secca per un periodo altrettanto lungo, tutto va coltivato e nulla va preso così com'è anche se è bellissimo non farsi troppi problemi.
hai sbagliato ad amare lui, hai sbagliato a non chiarire con tuo marito i vostri problemi che di certo c'erano e di sicuro hai sbagliato a voler uscire nel matrimonio stancando il tuo consorte (o meglio il tuo amante a stancare la consorte). L'amore vero esiste n-volte quanto vogliamo possa esistere, ci si può innamorare infinite volte come no, dipende sempre da noi e dalla nostra predisposizione, ti chiedo, allora non hai fatto i tuoi figli forse in un periodo non troppo bello per te?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ti do' ragione Daniele, apprezzo i tuoi consigli e ragionamenti, credimi.
> Pero' capita a tanti di incontrare la persona giusta "dopo"...e di e' vero, distruggere delle famiglie, ma poi "ricominciare"... ho sempre detto che sarebbe stato terribile costruire la nostra felicita' sull'infelicita' di altri. Ma se fosse stato un per un amore vero ed importante, magari il tempo avrebbe "sistemato" le cose, perche' comunque avremmo dimostrato che non era un capriccio ma un sentimento vero.
> Ma non era cosi'. Forse l'ho sempre saputo. Mi sono comportanta da ingenua, cosa che una donna con figli non avrebbe dovuto fare.



Ascolta, Elisa, pensa che a me tuttora a volte manca l'"altro" (e sono passati 4 anni!!)  e ce ne sono voluti 3 perché davvero mi "passasse"!

ma tutto finisce.

Non pensare a questo, qualche piccolo rimpianto ci sarà sempre, comunque hai vissuto sentimenti importanti. Ma non è vero che era la "persona giusta". *Come fai a giudicare "giusta" una persona vista e "goduta" del tutto al di fuori della QUOTIDIANITA'?!
*
Sarebbe come se per giudicare una macchina da formula uno...la usassi in un rally cross country!!


Sai, i "Puntigli" sono tra le cose piu' distruttive della vita, rovinare due "famiglie" per dimostrare - ex post - di non aver fatto, semplicemente, gli "amanti" è una delle peggiori illusioni che esistano.

Meglio, con sommessa umiltà, mettere da parte le proprie illusioni e trattare con il presente. Pian piano la vita si imporrà e ti troverai a passare intere giornate senza piu' pensare a lui, te lo giuro!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, io sono convinto, anzi sicuro di una cosa che se tu avessi conosciuto il tizio in un altro periodo in cui magari andava bene con tuo marito manco lo avresti considerato di striscio. L'amore è come un fiume, se non crei sbarramenti e dighe sarà impetuoso come le rapide e poi...la secca per un periodo altrettanto lungo, tutto va coltivato e nulla va preso così com'è anche se è bellissimo non farsi troppi problemi.
> hai sbagliato ad amare lui, hai sbagliato a non chiarire con tuo marito i vostri problemi che di certo c'erano e di sicuro hai sbagliato a voler uscire nel matrimonio stancando il tuo consorte (o meglio il tuo amante a stancare la consorte). L'amore vero esiste n-volte quanto vogliamo possa esistere, ci si può innamorare infinite volte come no, dipende sempre da noi e dalla nostra predisposizione, ti chiedo, allora non hai fatto i tuoi figli forse in un periodo non troppo bello per te?


Ci sono tante cose che non posso raccontare perche' altrimenti ci sarebbero troppi particolari personali che potrebbero far capire chi sono...non si sa' mai nella vita no?
Ma ti assicuro che non sono una stupida ... forse a credere in quello si... ma do' tanto alle persone vicine, faccio tanti sacrifici e non ho una vita sempre facile...


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ascolta, Elisa, pensa che a me tuttora a volte manca l'"altro" (e sono passati 4 anni!!) e ce ne sono voluti 3 perché davvero mi "passasse"!
> 
> ma tutto finisce.
> 
> ...


ok lo spero tanto...grazie!


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, io ti racconterò delle balle che ci si può raccontare e poi forse capirai, motivi di facciata e motivi reali per cui la mia ex mi ha tradito.
Allora lei quando scoprì il tradimento mi disse che lo fece perchè si sentiva in "gabbia" che io la opprimevo con le mie telefonate e quant'altro. In un primo momento ci rimasi male, ma da brava persona metodica ho guardato le telefonate del mio numero e del suo numero (schede a nome mio e quindi su internet potevo vedere tutto), non ci crederai, io le telefonavo la metà delle volte  che mi telefonava lei, io le dicevo di uscire con le amiche e lei non lo faceva, lei mi chiedeva di andare da lei ed io rivoluzionavo tutto il mio tempo sapendo che per lei c'era l'università che la stressava.
Le dissi che ero molto dubbioso sulle sue motivazioni e lei mi attaccò! Mesi dopo per dovere di dirmi la verità mi fece solo più male, mi disse che in vero era uscita con il tizio per sentirsi bella davanti ad un altro uomo, perchè quello che pensavo io era scontato, banale, in fondo se sono stato insieme a lei quando era più cicciotta era ovvio che doveva piacermi, voleva essere bella per altri ma non capì che per un uomo una donna che te la "dà" è  a prescindere bella in quel momento, se no va in bianco! Lei disse questa cosa a me e a me soltanto, a volte ho dubbi di questo ma me lo ricordo ancora, a tutto il resto del mondo ha continuato a rifilare la prima scusa e chi ci conosceva mi disse che si lei è stata sleale, ma che in fondo anche io ho sbagliato, che anche io in fondo me l'ero cercata. Sai quanto fa male essere vittima delle bugie che una ragazza poi dice a se stessa per uscirne più pulita? Adesso estendi che queste bugie ce le diciamo sempre quando facciamo qualcosa di "spporco" di "sbagliato"! Pensa a quante donne non sono capaci di andare a letto con uno e poi alzarsi e dire grazie di tutto a mai più rivederci senza sapere chi sia in verità quello...solo per salvare la prorpia facciata davanti a se stesse e si innamorano di uno che era evidentemente solo una scopata e via.
La facciata che vogliamo noi è quella che ci fa dire bugie!!!


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ascolta, Elisa, pensa che a me tuttora a volte manca l'"altro" (e sono passati 4 anni!!)  e ce ne sono voluti 3 perché davvero mi "passasse"!
> 
> ma tutto finisce.
> 
> ...


Ha ragione Verena, alla fine siete stati amanti, punto!! come tanti altri, smetti di dover dimostrare quel grande amore è inutile farlo a te stessa per sentirti meno sporca, adesso lui è come morto, anzi...


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ha ragione Verena, alla fine siete stati amanti, punto!! come tanti altri, smetti di dover dimostrare quel grande amore è inutile farlo a te stessa per sentirti meno sporca, adesso lui è come morto, anzi...


comunque non lo dico x "dimostrare niente a nessuno"... lo dico xche' ho creduto fosse cosi'. E lo credo ancora. Purtroppo. Forse tutte queste riflessioni andrebbero bene x "lui"...  
che confusione...mi passera'...


----------



## bastardo dentro (27 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ascolta, Elisa, pensa che a me tuttora a volte manca l'"altro" (e sono passati 4 anni!!) e ce ne sono voluti 3 perché davvero mi "passasse"!
> 
> ma tutto finisce.
> 
> ...


 
è verissimo quello che dice Verena..... il ricordo non ci lascia mai del tutto, ma muta, si trasforma in qualcosa di sempre meno doloroso sino a divenire persino dolce ma, nel frattempo, ti riapproprierai della tua vita e - spero per te - tu possa riscoprirne il sapore. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ha ragione Verena, alla fine siete stati amanti, punto!! come tanti altri, smetti di dover dimostrare quel grande amore è inutile farlo a te stessa per sentirti meno sporca, adesso lui è come morto, anzi...


Questa cose degli amanti di sentirsi sporchi davvero non la capisco, qui c'entra sì l'età. Siamo adulti, non adolescenti alle prime esperienze!


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ascolta, Elisa, pensa che a me tuttora a volte manca l'"altro" (e sono passati 4 anni!!) e ce ne sono voluti 3 perché davvero mi "passasse"!


E cosa ti manca?


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, lui er anche questo, cioè un uomo che voleva l'amante! Tu puoi amare un uomo che ti ama ma solo fuori dalla quotidianità? Credi di poter amare questo uomo? Dai, siii sincera con te che volevi credergli, ma che se hai scritto qui la prima volta ti era già  balzato il dubbio di essere l'amanrte e basta e pensaci, quando ti è venuto questo dubbio? Forse l'ultima volta che vi siete lasciati? Lui è anche questo uomo, e visto che questo lato di lui non lo puoi sopportare ed hai solo chiuso gli occhi per non vederlo adesso pensaci, lo amavi davvero o lo voolevi amare davvvero per avere un amore bello ed impossibile, per avere una soddisfazione da qualcosa che non andava bene dalla tua vita.
Ricorda è estremamente improbabile che una persona conosciuta al lavoro sia il nostro "vero"amore, è troppo banale e sono così la stragrande maggioranza dei tradimenti.


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Questa cose degli amanti di sentirsi sporchi davvero non la capisco, qui c'entra sì l'età. Siamo adulti, non adolescenti alle prime esperienze!


Mika, chi tradisce è adolenscente in quel momento. è regredito all'amore adolescenziale. Può crescere ed essere vero, può rimanere tale e cioè un amore in case diverse e senza nessun contatto.
Pensa che l'amore che io provavo per la mia prima ragazza sarà sempre unico ed irripetibiile...come quello per l'ultima, tutto diverso legato a periodi diversi, sarebbe assurdo che adesso amassi come la prima volta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Questa cose degli amanti di sentirsi sporchi davvero non la capisco, qui c'entra sì l'età. Siamo adulti, non adolescenti alle prime esperienze!


Beh se si tradiscono i partner se si dicono menzogne per andare in un motel ...se non ci si sente un po' sporchi si è amorali.


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, lui er anche questo, cioè un uomo che voleva l'amante! Tu puoi amare un uomo che ti ama ma solo fuori dalla quotidianità? Credi di poter amare questo uomo? Dai, siii sincera con te che volevi credergli, ma che se hai scritto qui la prima volta ti era già balzato il dubbio di essere l'amanrte e basta e pensaci, quando ti è venuto questo dubbio? Forse l'ultima volta che vi siete lasciati? Lui è anche questo uomo, e visto che questo lato di lui non lo puoi sopportare ed hai solo chiuso gli occhi per non vederlo adesso pensaci, lo amavi davvero o lo voolevi amare davvvero per avere un amore bello ed impossibile, per avere una soddisfazione da qualcosa che non andava bene dalla tua vita.
> Ricorda è estremamente improbabile che una persona conosciuta al lavoro sia il nostro "vero"amore, è troppo banale e sono così la stragrande maggioranza dei tradimenti.


E' vero, non amo di lui questo lato di volermi tenere come amante e riuscire a tornare a casa come se niente fosse. L'ho "sopportato" x anni, perche' credevo nelle sue palle. Ma dopo 4 anni ho capito che non ci sarebbe mai stato il futuro che prometteva. E allora ho detto basta! Non posso continuare ad amare un uomo che riesce a continuare a mentire a vita, che amore e' se non mi vuole tutta x se' e non vuole essere solo mio ? (cosi' aveva scritto qualcuno in questa discussione qualche tempo fa). e' vero! che amore e'...! 

P.S. Non l'ho conosciuto a lavoro comunque!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E' vero, non amo di lui questo lato di volermi tenere come amante e riuscire a tornare a casa come se niente fosse. L'ho "sopportato" x anni, perche' credevo nelle sue palle. Ma dopo 4 anni ho capito che non ci sarebbe mai stato il futuro che prometteva. E allora ho detto basta! Non posso continuare ad amare un uomo che riesce a continuare a mentire a vita, che amore e' se non mi vuole tutta x se' e non vuole essere solo mio ? (*cosi' aveva scritto qualcuno* in questa discussione qualche tempo fa). e' vero! che amore e'...!
> 
> P.S. Non l'ho conosciuto al lavoro comunque!


 

 :ciao:








P.S. L'esempio del collega era un discorso generale nel tuo thread per caso, in seguito ad alcune risposte, perché è il caso del 90% dei casi. Non faccio l'elenco esaustivo del 10%: incontro sindacale, corso di aggiornamento, luogo di aggregazione dei figli, palestra e similia...


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :ciao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh da qualche parte si dovra' pur conoscere, mica cade dal cielo l'amante!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> beh da qualche parte si dovra' pur conoscere, mica cade dal cielo l'amante!!


 Certo!
Era che il collega è prevalente... se ci si impegna non è necessaria l'iscrizione in palestra... :rotfl:


----------



## Elisa (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo!
> Era che il collega è prevalente... se ci si impegna non è necessaria l'iscrizione in palestra... :rotfl:


 ...almeno sorrido un po' !!


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo!
> Era che il collega è prevalente... se ci si impegna non è necessaria l'iscrizione in palestra... :rotfl:


Io mi sono iscritto a gennaio in palestra ma per motivi di salute  e non per secondi fini!

però rientravo nel 90% dei casi di inciuci al lavoro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Io mi devo iscrivere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...almeno sorrido un po' !!


 Ma qui si prendon botte, carezze e si sorride... :up:


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma qui si prendon botte, carezze e si sorride... :up:


Nella mia storia se non avevo Persa e gli altri forumisti io non avrei saputo che strada prendere... ero perso e mi sono ritrovato anche grazie a questi meravigliosi utenti


----------



## Anna A (27 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io mi sono iscritto a gennaio in palestra ma *per motivi di salute*  e non per secondi fini!
> 
> però rientravo nel 90% dei casi di inciuci al lavoro


troppa panza?:rotfl:


----------



## Papero (27 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> troppa panza?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

anche!! Ma il motivo principale è stato un infarto acuto del miocardio a Luglio 2009 con vari arresti cardiocircolatori... In poche parole ho visto i mostri neri e cattivi del film Ghost che volevano portarmi via... Ma ho avuto culo e forse non era scritto da nessuna parte che sarei dovuto morire


----------



## Anna A (27 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> anche!! Ma il motivo principale è stato un infarto acuto del miocardio a Luglio 2009 con vari arresti cardiocircolatori... In poche parole ho visto i mostri neri e cattivi del film Ghost che volevano portarmi via... Ma ho avuto culo e forse non era scritto da nessuna parte che sarei dovuto morire


bon dai.. è andata bene.. adesso che hai fatto il tagliando stai apposto.
ogni tanto una controllatina all'olio e ai filtri e vai felice.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :ciao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hai dimenticato gli ex... e Facebook! 

PS nella mia palestra sono tutti ultramegacessi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato gli ex... e Facebook!
> 
> PS nella mia palestra sono tutti ultramegacessi!


 Dimmi in privato dove NON  devo iscrivermi... :mrgreen:

Gli ex sono un discorso a parte. Sono persone con cui si era vissuto qualcosa in condizioni "normali", ma, come dice la nostra Verena, se non aveva funzionato ...una ragione ci sarà...


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh se si tradiscono i partner se si dicono menzogne per andare in un motel ...se non ci si sente un po' sporchi si è amorali.


Persa come mai siamo entrambe donne tradite e abbandonate per un'altra donna (che da amante è diventata compagna) e la pensiamo diversamente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa come mai siamo entrambe donne tradite e abbandonate per un'altra donna (che da amante è diventata compagna) e la pensiamo diversamente?


Non è forse quello che ti domandavo?
Non è che prima di essere tradita abbia mai pensato che fosse un'azione nobile... mentire, tradire il patto di lealtà, imbrogliare tutti per mesi o anni.
Anche prima pensavo che se si fa qualcosa di sbagliato, e il tradimento è sbagliato, sentirsi in colpa è il minimo.


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è forse quello che ti domandavo?
> Non è che prima di essere tradita abbia mai pensato che fosse un'azione nobile... mentire, tradire il patto di lealtà, imbrogliare tutti per mesi o anni.
> Anche prima pensavo che se si fa qualcosa di sbagliato, e il tradimento è sbagliato, sentirsi in colpa è il minimo.


Beh ma c'è tradimento e tradimento. Non esiste soltanto il tradimento sessuale (o amoroso). Si dovrebbe amare nella buona e nella cattiva sorte non trovi? Poi certo, entrambe non abbiamo accettato la doppia vita del partner ma è stata una NOSTRA decisione. Fosse stato per loro (non so per tuo marito ma per il mio lo so) avrebbero tenuto tutto insieme...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Beh ma c'è tradimento e tradimento. Non esiste soltanto il tradimento sessuale (o amoroso). Si dovrebbe amare nella buona e nella cattiva sorte non trovi? Poi certo, entrambe non abbiamo accettato la doppia vita del partner ma è stata una NOSTRA decisione. Fosse stato per loro (non so per tuo marito ma per il mio lo so) avrebbero tenuto tutto insieme...


Infatti il tradimento sessuale diventa intollerabile perché rende indispensabile il tradimento del patto di lealtà e un cumulo di menzogne ed quest'ultimo tipo di tradimento che toglie la fiducia e la possibilità di stare con chi si considera inaffidabile.
Certo che chi tradisce terrebbe tutto insieme, sta da pascià e...può fidarsi.


----------



## Amarax (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti il tradimento sessuale diventa intollerabile perché rende indispensabile il tradimento del patto di lealtà e un cumulo di menzogne ed quest'ultimo tipo di tradimento che toglie la fiducia e la possibilità di stare con chi si considera inaffidabile.
> Certo che chi tradisce terrebbe tutto insieme, sta da pascià e...può fidarsi.


 
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:mi sono rotta ...qua ritorniamo a Plotino nel bene e nel male


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E cosa ti manca?


è un modo di dire, perché non mi manca tanto lui, quanto come mi sono sentita in certi frangenti, emotivamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è un modo di dire, perché non mi manca tanto lui, quanto come mi sono sentita in certi frangenti, emotivamente.


 Più che comprensibile.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E' vero, *non amo di lui questo lato di volermi tenere come amante e riuscire a tornare a casa come se niente fosse. *


Penso che per gli uomini sia un fatto piu' culturale che altro: vedono il lasciare la famiglia come un intollerabile fallimento di quel "minimo" che la società si aspetta da loro. Ciò non toglie che sono prontissimi a situazioni doppie, triple, ambiguità, parallelismi pur di non affrontare certe scelte "spalle al muro".

Noi donne spesso la vediamo esattamente al contrario, perché la società ci dice che "La brava ragazza non tradisce" e "la brava ragazza ama un solo uomo alla volta". Allora lasciare il marito e mettersi con l'amante ricostituisce l'unicità del rapporto e quindi ci "giustifica" moralmente agli occhi nostri e della società (si dice "Ci siamo rifatti una vita..." - peccato per quella vecchia finita nella spazzatura immeritatamente!)


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> anche!! Ma il motivo principale è stato* un infarto acuto del miocardio a Luglio 2009 con vari arresti cardiocircolatori... I*n poche parole ho visto i mostri neri e cattivi del film Ghost che volevano portarmi via... Ma ho avuto culo e forse non era scritto da nessuna parte che sarei dovuto morire


KAISER!!!
Ti sono vicina!:up:


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato gli ex... e Facebook!
> 
> PS nella mia palestra sono tutti ultramegacessi!


il mio ex...ripiombato dal cielo dopo 18 anni!


----------



## marziam83 (28 Aprile 2010)

ti capisco!!! io non ho tradito mio marito ma credo di incominciare a provare sentimenti per un altro ed ho anche pensato a tradirlo... ad essere per una volta nella mia egoista e provare quelle emozioni che ho dimenticato da tanto tempo. Ma non ho il coraggio di farlo.
Quanto influenza il fatto di avere l'amante nella tua vita coniugale?


----------



## Elisa (28 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso che per gli uomini sia un fatto piu' culturale che altro: vedono il lasciare la famiglia come un intollerabile fallimento di quel "minimo" che la società si aspetta da loro. Ciò non toglie che sono prontissimi a situazioni doppie, triple, ambiguità, parallelismi pur di non affrontare certe scelte "spalle al muro".
> 
> Noi donne spesso la vediamo esattamente al contrario, perché la società ci dice che "La brava ragazza non tradisce" e "la brava ragazza ama un solo uomo alla volta". Allora lasciare il marito e mettersi con l'amante ricostituisce l'unicità del rapporto e quindi ci "giustifica" moralmente agli occhi nostri e della società (si dice "Ci siamo rifatti una vita..." - peccato per quella vecchia finita nella spazzatura immeritatamente!)


Mamma mia...che brividi a leggere queste parole... 
Mi ero iscritta in questo forum xche' volevo "farmi bere" che mi stava bene cosi' (xche' altrimenti lo avrei perso come e'accaduto), che ero felice, ma si che era meglio stare cosi', da amanti...ma dentro la mia anima si ribellava...
Quando ho iniziato a leggere i vostri commenti, piano piano la "nebbia" che mi offuscava il cervello si e' diradata...e ho visto finalmente tutte le balle che mi faceva bere ma soprattutto le balle CHE MI DICEVO IO!

Forse l'amato davvero, forse mi manchera' sempre quello che mi ha fatto provare...ma chi era? un bell'uomo che sa' come farti su' x i suoi egoismi, per mandare avanti la sua vita come vuole lui...

Stamattina ho ancora qualche problemino di stomaco...ho alti e bassi pazzeschi! un momento mi sento finalmente "libera", in un altro sto' malissimo e mi chiedo xche' anche questa volta si e' comportato cosi'.

Non mi ha detto come stavano le cose una settimana fa...ha fatto in modo che a me non andassero bene, per farmi di nuovo "accettare" le sue regole. Non ho accettato e gli ho detto di sparire...e' sparito! Cosi', fino al giorno prima ero "l'amore della sua vita"... " per sua moglie non provava + NIENTE", "voleva amarmi per sempre"....e tutte ste' cagate ... lo so' lo so'...non dite nulla!

Va beh, scusate, piccolo sfogo prima di iniziare a lavorare...

P.S. HO ancora molto bisogno di voi!


----------



## Elisa (28 Aprile 2010)

marziam83 ha detto:


> ti capisco!!! io non ho tradito mio marito ma credo di incominciare a provare sentimenti per un altro ed ho anche pensato a tradirlo... ad essere per una volta nella mia egoista e provare quelle emozioni che ho dimenticato da tanto tempo. Ma non ho il coraggio di farlo.
> Quanto influenza il fatto di avere l'amante nella tua vita coniugale?


Lascia stare Marzia...se ancora non hai fatto niente non farlo...sappi che io vado avanti da 4 anni e sono stati anni pieni di dolore, palle e casini vari!
Il gioco...non vale la candela, soprattutto se ami tuo marito e non vuoi perderlo e soprattutto se non vuoi perdere la serenita'.
Non e' cosi' "facile" tradire senza che ci tocchi dentro...

Io ti do' il mio consiglio...se tornassi indietro, nonostante tutte le emozioni stupende che ho provato, ti giuro che non lo rifarei!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

Marzia, posso?
Sei sul limite del baratro.
Fai un passo indietro, lo dico per la TUA felicità.
E comunque benvenuta!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> M .ma dentro la mia anima si ribellava... !



ma perché dobbiamo sempre andare contro buon senso e intuito?!
Noi donne è così che ci freghiamo, altro che chador!


----------



## Elisa (28 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma perché dobbiamo sempre andare contro buon senso e intuito?!
> Noi donne è così che ci freghiamo, altro che chador!


io l'ho sempre saputo "chi fosse questo qui", era chiaro anzi chiarissimo! pero' in alcuni momenti sono stata "fregata" dal fatto che aveva fatto dei passi importanti x dimostrarmi che era tutto "vero"... (e ne ho le prove!)...si dei passi avanti fatti x niente visto che poi tornava indietro fino a credere che la soluzione "migliore" (si, migliore x LUI pero') era fare gli amanti...finche' un giorno "staremo insieme e il nostro sogno si realizzera'"...ma per favore!! non c'e' la faccina che "vomita"????
UFFFFFFFFF come sto' male!!aiutoooooooooo


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

Elisa, leggici e rileggici. Fai anche altre letture. Queste storie sono tutte uguali, perché i presupposti sono sempre i medesimi.

Pero', posso dirlo? Come mai solo dopo tutto questo tempo è subentrato il disgusto? Questo è da indagare...


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2010)

marziam83 ha detto:


> ti capisco!!! io non ho tradito mio marito ma credo di incominciare a provare sentimenti per un altro ed ho anche pensato a tradirlo... ad essere per una volta nella mia egoista e provare quelle emozioni che ho dimenticato da tanto tempo. Ma non ho il coraggio di farlo.
> Quanto influenza il fatto di avere l'amante nella tua vita coniugale?


troppo


----------



## Elisa (28 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Elisa, leggici e rileggici. Fai anche altre letture. Queste storie sono tutte uguali, perché i presupposti sono sempre i medesimi.
> 
> Pero', posso dirlo? Come mai solo dopo tutto questo tempo è subentrato il disgusto? Questo è da indagare...


altre volte sono stata disgustata...ma poi lui riusciva a farmi su', non so' spiegarti...
secondo te?


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ....
> Stamattina ho ancora qualche problemino di stomaco...ho alti e bassi pazzeschi! un momento mi sento finalmente "libera", in un altro sto' malissimo e mi chiedo xche' anche questa volta si e' comportato cosi'.
> 
> ........


li avrai ancora per un pezzo
in questo, chi rompe una tresca per sopraggiunta consapevolezza subisce lo stesso stato d'animo di un tradito

forse peggio


una carezza per te


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> altre volte sono stata disgustata...ma poi lui riusciva a farmi su', non so' spiegarti...
> secondo te?


tanta voglia di mentire a se stessi
di credere nel grande amore
talmente grande da offuscare lo squallore che vediamo con la testa


----------



## Elisa (28 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> li avrai ancora per un pezzo
> in questo, chi rompe una tresca per sopraggiunta consapevolezza subisce lo stesso stato d'animo di un tradito
> 
> forse peggio
> ...


 
GRAZIE ragazze...ma sapete che ho anche tipo "crisi di ansia"? mi sento come se non riuscissi a "respirare"... non pensavo sarebbe stato cosi' "pesante"...!


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> GRAZIE ragazze...ma sapete che ho anche tipo "*crisi di ansia*"? mi sento come se non riuscissi a "respirare"... non pensavo sarebbe stato cosi' "pesante"...!


uguale a me che stavo dall'altra parte

quasi quasi si potrebbe pensare che hai subito un tradimento 

non fraintendermi però: non da lui
ma da te stessa

pensaci

anche quel che provi ancora per lui
è un modo disperato di voler credere che no, non sei davvero stata tradita
se trovi a lui una giustificazione (ancora una volta), ancora per un po' riusciresti a mentirti 
a credere di non aver (davvero, proprio del tutto) tradito te stessa


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> altre volte sono stata disgustata...ma poi lui riusciva a farmi su', non so' spiegarti...
> secondo te?



non saprei, dovresti darmi altri dettagli.
Sei abbondantemente dotata di autostima o hai sempre bisogno degli apprezzamenti espliciti altrui? Lui faceva leva su questo? Ti dava quel tipo di feedback positivo che altri non ti danno, che tu da sola non sai costruire?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> li avrai ancora per un pezzo
> in questo, chi rompe una tresca per sopraggiunta consapevolezza subisce lo stesso stato d'animo di un tradito
> 
> forse peggio
> ...



non peggio ma siamo lì. Comunque è un amore in cui hai creduto, e comunque lui (o lei) ha scelto un'altra vita, non te.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

:voodoo:Aggiungo: in questi casi c'è un aggravante. Il traditore nei confronti del coniuge è ambivalente, ma l'amante è ...peggio. *E continua a lanciare ami. Talvolta per anni. Ed è anche sincero, mica mente!

*In fondo ti ama, no?!? Chiede solo di "Non distruggere tutto" con i figli, e quella poverina della moglie/marito. Che c'è di male?!?!?


----------



## Elisa (28 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non saprei, dovresti darmi altri dettagli.
> Sei abbondantemente dotata di autostima o hai sempre bisogno degli apprezzamenti espliciti altrui? Lui faceva leva su questo? Ti dava quel tipo di feedback positivo che altri non ti danno, che tu da sola non sai costruire?


Si non ho molto autostima...chiedo sempre "l'approvazione" degli altri in effetti...e questa storia in questi anni me l'ha fatta "abbasssare" ancora di +...


----------



## Elisa (28 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> :voodoo:Aggiungo: in questi casi c'è un aggravante. Il traditore nei confronti del coniuge è ambivalente, ma l'amante è ...peggio. *E continua a lanciare ami. Talvolta per anni. Ed è anche sincero, mica mente!*
> 
> In fondo ti ama, no?!? Chiede solo di "Non distruggere tutto" con i figli, e quella poverina della moglie/marito. Che c'è di male?!?!?


che incubo !!!!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non peggio ma siamo lì. Comunque è un amore in cui hai creduto, e *comunque lui (o lei) ha scelto un'altra vita*, non te.


non intendevo questo

penso che il traditore (non seriale) che si è illuso (nuova vita nuovo amore, anche se bisogna calpestare un po' di persone, ingoiare mortificazioni e dolori) quando si sveglia, e magari si rende conto che la vecchia vita non era così da buttar via come gli era sembrata, si possa sentir come tradito (nei propri valori, convinzioni, progetti) e, consapevole di esser stato lui ad agire, chi lo ha tradito è lui stesso


----------



## minnie (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dimmi in privato dove NON devo iscrivermi... :mrgreen:
> 
> Gli ex sono un discorso a parte. Sono persone con cui si era vissuto qualcosa in condizioni "normali", ma, come dice la nostra Verena, se non aveva funzionato ...una ragione ci sarà...


 
.. nel mio caso la triestina è una ex ritrovata con facebook... E per dimostrare il livello adolescenziale della relazione... Ai tempi della loro storia lei aveva 16 anni e lui 20....


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non intendevo questo
> 
> penso che il traditore (non seriale) che si è illuso (nuova vita nuovo amore, anche se bisogna calpestare un po' di persone, ingoiare mortificazioni e dolori) quando si sveglia, e magari si rende conto che la vecchia vita non era così da buttar via come gli era sembrata, *si possa sentir come tradito (nei propri valori, convinzioni, progetti) e, consapevole di esser stato lui ad agire, chi lo ha tradito è lui stesso*



assolutamente sì, c'è anche questa componente, e fa un male cane.
Salvo persone molto superficiali, come si puo' non sentirsi "traditi" nei proprio piu' intimi valori dal proprio stesso comportamento, in questi casi?!
Bisogna anche imparare a ri - accettarsi (sé e il mondo).
E' per questo che non sono ottimista sulla "prognosi" dei matrimoni dove questo meccanismo non scatta: spesso si sente dire "Comunque per mio marito non provo piu' nulla (e lui lo sa)" e variazioni sul tema.

In questo caso, come si puo' reinvestire nel matrimonio se non si è fatto il "passaggio" ulteriore di aver capito cosa si è messo in pericolo?!


----------



## Papero (28 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> li avrai ancora per un pezzo
> in questo, chi rompe una tresca per sopraggiunta consapevolezza subisce lo stesso stato d'animo di un tradito
> 
> forse peggio
> ...


Io nello stesso giorno che ricorderò per sempre, ho rotto una tresca per sopraggiunta consapevolezza e ho fatto in modo che mia moglie scoprisse tutto. Inoltre lo stesso giorno ho saputo che la donna che credevo potesse diventare la donna della mia vita, quella che avrei amato fino all'ultimo giorno, mi tradiva con un mio "amico". Lo stesso giorno mentre ero in casa della ex-amante a discutere sul perchè era riuscita a farmi una cosa del genere è arrivato suo marito che non viveva più in casa ma che le aveva vietato assolutamente di portare uomini in casa. Ho dovuto affrontarlo e spiegargli la situazione e mia moglie, poco dopo, ha voluto a tutti costi parlare con la ex... Insomma, quello che non mi spiego è perchè l'infarto mi è venuto dopo 3 anni da quel giorno!





minnie ha detto:


> .. nel mio caso la triestina è una ex ritrovata con facebook... E per dimostrare il livello adolescenziale della relazione... Ai tempi della loro storia lei aveva 16 anni e lui 20....


Posso dire? Che idioti!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .. nel mio caso la triestina è una ex ritrovata con facebook... E per dimostrare il livello adolescenziale della relazione... Ai tempi della loro storia lei aveva 16 anni e lui 20....



anche noi all'epoca eravamo giovani (20 e 21 anni) pero' era stata una storia molto importante, eravamo già "adulti" su tante cose,  l'età non vuol dire, anzi, certi amori giovanili lasciano strasci chi pesanti. C'è tutta una letturatura sul primo amore che ritorna...

Non dico sia il tuo caso, bada bene, ma spesso è così. Beh, non è la stessa cosa del "compagno in seconda fila della terza licea"!

 Non è finita bene, di fondo, per le stesse ragioni per cui anche la seconda volta è andata "male" (o "bene" a seconda del mio attuale punto di vista:mexican.


----------



## bastardo dentro (28 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> assolutamente sì, c'è anche questa componente, e fa un male cane.
> Salvo persone molto superficiali, come si puo' non sentirsi "traditi" nei proprio piu' intimi valori dal proprio stesso comportamento, in questi casi?!
> Bisogna anche imparare a ri - accettarsi (sé e il mondo).
> E' per questo che non sono ottimista sulla "prognosi" dei matrimoni dove questo meccanismo non scatta: spesso si sente dire "Comunque per mio marito non provo piu' nulla (e lui lo sa)" e variazioni sul tema.
> ...


Questa è una parte molto delicata del progetto di ricosstruzione. Io mi domandavo: "ma come ho potuto andare così giu, negare i valori per cui ho sempre combattuto???" E' dura tirarsi su, molto dura.... ma ci si riesce, con molto impegno si riesce.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Daniele (28 Aprile 2010)

Dipende, c'è chi non è affatto pentito di aver tradito...in fondo era amore, oppure stava male oppure il partner era disinteressato! Quando si vuole ricostruire c'è un effetto di tradimento di se stessi, ma quando non lo si vuole fare? Ce la raccontiamo fino alla fine dei nostri giorni oppure ci si sta davvero male? Io non credo che un traditore che l'ha passata impunito in fondo ci sta male di aver  tradito un suo ex, un poco di dispiacere, ma null'altro penso, ma smentitemi pure, almeno questo mi farebbe vedere le cose meglio.


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è un modo di dire, perché non mi manca tanto lui, quanto come mi sono sentita in certi frangenti, emotivamente.


Capisco. E condivido.


----------



## bastardo dentro (28 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende, c'è chi non è affatto pentito di aver tradito...in fondo era amore, oppure stava male oppure il partner era disinteressato! Quando si vuole ricostruire c'è un effetto di tradimento di se stessi, ma quando non lo si vuole fare? Ce la raccontiamo fino alla fine dei nostri giorni oppure ci si sta davvero male? Io non credo che un traditore che l'ha passata impunito in fondo ci sta male di aver tradito un suo ex, un poco di dispiacere, ma null'altro penso, ma smentitemi pure, almeno questo mi farebbe vedere le cose meglio.


 
mi permetto di smentirti, una volta che le nebbie si sono diradate ti trovi con il tuo matrimonio a pezzi, tua moglie (ignara...) che non sa con chi dorme.... io - complice il lavoro - sono andato via di casa, per settimane, per ritrovarmi, per riscoprire ciò che avevo provato. io l'ho passata impunito e non riesco ad assolvermi completamente. lavoro con me stesso su questa cosa, ho cercato di basare il rapporto su nuovi presupposti, ma il dispiacere, la delusione verso me stesso è enorme. non sono mai venuto meno alla parola data, ad un impegno, ad una scadenza, ho sempre cercato di aiutare il mio prossimo, genitori, fratelli e amici ma....ho tradito (e in che modo....) colei che ho sempre amato, ho tradito gli occhi dei miei figli.. tanto che sono convinto (forse stupidamente) che le disgrazie che mi sono capitate (al mio bimbo....) dopo siano state dovuto proprio a questo. se c'è un dio lassù, non credo si aspettasse da me questo comportamento...(così basso)....ma tant'è.....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Amarax (28 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mamma mia...che brividi a leggere queste parole...
> Mi ero iscritta in questo forum xche' volevo "farmi bere" che mi stava bene cosi' (xche' altrimenti lo avrei perso come e'accaduto), che ero felice, ma si che era meglio stare cosi', da amanti...ma dentro la mia anima si ribellava...
> Quando ho iniziato a leggere i vostri commenti, piano piano la "nebbia" che mi offuscava il cervello si e' diradata...e ho visto finalmente tutte le balle che mi faceva bere ma soprattutto le balle CHE MI DICEVO IO!
> 
> ...


 
Elisa...
:updue::cincin: un brindisi alla tua rinascita


----------



## Amarax (28 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi permetto di smentirti, una volta che le nebbie si sono diradate ti trovi con il tuo matrimonio a pezzi, tua moglie (ignara...) che non sa con chi dorme.... io - complice il lavoro - sono andato via di casa, per settimane, per ritrovarmi, per riscoprire ciò che avevo provato. io l'ho passata impunito e non riesco ad assolvermi completamente. lavoro con me stesso su questa cosa, ho cercato di basare il rapporto su nuovi presupposti, ma il dispiacere, la delusione verso me stesso è enorme. non sono mai venuto meno alla parola data, ad un impegno, ad una scadenza, ho sempre cercato di aiutare il mio prossimo, genitori, fratelli e amici ma....ho tradito (e in che modo....) colei che ho sempre amato, ho tradito gli occhi dei miei figli.. tanto che sono convinto (forse stupidamente) che le disgrazie che mi sono capitate (al mio bimbo....) dopo siano state dovuto proprio a questo. se c'è un dio lassù, non credo si aspettasse da me questo comportamento...(così basso)....ma tant'è.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ma che dici? Il tuo segreto,quello che hai fatto, è dentro di te. Da moglie tradita ti dico che meglio non potevi fare. Hai tenuto dentro di te tutto e non hai permesso lei soffrisse. A me sembra una favola.
Dio non fa dispetti e non manda punizioni...aspetta che tu capisca. Hai capito, no?
Perdonati tu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi permetto di smentirti, una volta che le nebbie si sono diradate ti trovi con il tuo matrimonio a pezzi, tua moglie (ignara...) che non sa con chi dorme.... io - complice il lavoro - sono andato via di casa, per settimane, per ritrovarmi, per riscoprire ciò che avevo provato. io l'ho passata impunito e non riesco ad assolvermi completamente. lavoro con me stesso su questa cosa, ho cercato di basare il rapporto su nuovi presupposti, ma il dispiacere, la delusione verso me stesso è enorme. non sono mai venuto meno alla parola data, ad un impegno, ad una scadenza, ho sempre cercato di aiutare il mio prossimo, genitori, fratelli e amici ma....ho tradito (e in che modo....) colei che ho sempre amato, ho tradito gli occhi dei miei figli.. tanto che sono convinto (forse stupidamente) che le disgrazie che mi sono capitate (al mio bimbo....) dopo siano state dovuto proprio a questo. se c'è un dio lassù, non credo si aspettasse da me questo comportamento...(così basso)....ma tant'è.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


 Ti abbraccio forte e ...non dire fesserie.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma che dici? Il tuo segreto,quello che hai fatto, è dentro di te. Da moglie tradita ti dico che meglio non potevi fare. Hai tenuto dentro di te tutto e non hai permesso lei soffrisse. A me sembra una favola.
> *Dio non fa dispetti e non manda punizioni...aspetta che tu capisca. Hai capito, no?*
> *Perdonati tu*.


quoto


----------



## Amarax (28 Aprile 2010)

*cattiveria*



Elisa ha detto:


> io l'ho sempre saputo "chi fosse questo qui", era chiaro anzi chiarissimo! pero' in alcuni momenti sono stata "fregata" dal fatto che aveva fatto dei passi importanti x dimostrarmi che era tutto "vero"... (e ne ho le prove!)...si dei passi avanti fatti x niente visto che poi tornava indietro fino a credere che la soluzione "migliore" (si, migliore x LUI pero') era fare gli amanti...*finche' un giorno "staremo insieme e il nostro sogno si realizzera'".*..ma per favore!! non c'e' la faccina che "vomita"????
> UFFFFFFFFF come sto' male!!aiutoooooooooo


 

...avrebbe dovuto  "ire" la moglie??? :carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ho tradito (e in che modo....) colei che ho sempre amato, ho tradito gli occhi dei miei figli.. tanto che sono convinto (forse stupidamente) che le disgrazie che mi sono capitate (al mio bimbo....) dopo siano state dovuto proprio a questo. se c'è un dio lassù, non credo si aspettasse da me questo comportamento...(così basso)....ma tant'è.....
> 
> bastardo dentro



è umano pensare certe cose, ma non sono vere. Le disgrazie, e le gioie, capitano e ci aiutano a crescere, a cambiare pelle. Perdonati, BD, e vai avanti con la tua vita, il vostro bimbo ora sta meglio, e questo è tutto ciò che importa!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Elisa...
> :updue::cincin: un brindisi alla tua rinascita


Calma Amarax. Ci vorranno ANNI per Elisa per riprendersi la vita. Umiltà, innanzittutto.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi permetto di smentirti, una volta che le nebbie si sono diradate ti trovi con il tuo matrimonio a pezzi, tua moglie (ignara...) che non sa con chi dorme.... io - complice il lavoro - sono andato via di casa, per settimane, per ritrovarmi, per riscoprire ciò che avevo provato. io l'ho passata impunito e non riesco ad assolvermi completamente. lavoro con me stesso su questa cosa, ho cercato di basare il rapporto su nuovi presupposti, ma il dispiacere, la delusione verso me stesso è enorme. non sono mai venuto meno alla parola data, ad un impegno, ad una scadenza, ho sempre cercato di aiutare il mio prossimo, genitori, fratelli e amici ma....ho tradito (e in che modo....) colei che ho sempre amato, ho tradito gli occhi dei miei figli.. tanto che sono convinto (forse stupidamente) che le disgrazie che mi sono capitate (al mio bimbo....) dopo siano state dovuto proprio a questo. se *c'è un dio lassù, non credo si aspettasse da me questo comportamento...(così basso*)....ma tant'è.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


 è un dio meschino quanto l'uomo quello che descrivi. come si fa a pregare chi sarebbe capace di tale infamia?


----------



## Papero (29 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi permetto di smentirti, una volta che le nebbie si sono diradate ti trovi con il tuo matrimonio a pezzi, tua moglie (ignara...) che non sa con chi dorme.... io - complice il lavoro - sono andato via di casa, per settimane, per ritrovarmi, per riscoprire ciò che avevo provato. io l'ho passata impunito e non riesco ad assolvermi completamente. lavoro con me stesso su questa cosa, ho cercato di basare il rapporto su nuovi presupposti, ma il dispiacere, la delusione verso me stesso è enorme. non sono mai venuto meno alla parola data, ad un impegno, ad una scadenza, ho sempre cercato di aiutare il mio prossimo, genitori, fratelli e amici ma....ho tradito (e in che modo....) colei che ho sempre amato, ho tradito gli occhi dei miei figli.. tanto che sono convinto (forse stupidamente) che le disgrazie che mi sono capitate (al mio bimbo....) dopo siano state dovuto proprio a questo. se c'è un dio lassù, non credo si aspettasse da me questo comportamento...(così basso)....ma tant'è.....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Caro BD io ho avuto un rapporto extraconiugale schifosissimo per il modo com'è nato e per come si è evoluto nel tempo... Poi è finito in maniera altrettanto schifosa e mia moglie ha saputo... Sinceramente, col senno di poi, posso dire che avrei preferito che mia moglie non avesse saputo niente perchè oltre ad averle lacerato l'anima per sempre sono convinto che avremmo vissuto meglio con la spada di Damocle sulla testa ma senza macchie indelebili che ogni tanto riaffiorano a ricordarci la cazzata che ho fatto...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2010)

Io pero' sono perplessa. Non dico sempre, e non dico comunque, ma spesso non puoi ricostruire sulle menzogne/silenzi.


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un dio meschino quanto l'uomo quello che descrivi. come si fa a pregare chi sarebbe capace di tale infamia?


 
il mio è un pò un Dio dell'Antico Testamento...


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io pero' sono perplessa. Non dico sempre, e non dico comunque, ma spesso non puoi ricostruire sulle menzogne/silenzi.


 
hai ragione ma, come sai, io sono andato oltre.... anche lasciando scegliere mia moglie (non scegliendo per lei) non avrebbe potuto continuare con me. l'alternativa era perdere tutto. forse sarebbe stato più coerente ma, alla fine, l'armonia è tornata. io soffro ma mi impegno, ogni giorno le sto vicino come mai do tutto quello che ho per lei e sembra, sottolineo sembra, funzionare.... ti abbraccio


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Calma Amarax. Ci vorranno ANNI per Elisa per riprendersi la vita. Umiltà, innanzittutto.


 
Cara, lo so. Ma l'augurio lo vedo bene...ha tanto da recuperare dentro di sè e sapere che c'è qualcuno che fa il tifo per lei...magari le fa piacere.


----------



## Papero (29 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> hai ragione ma, come sai, *io sono andato oltre....* anche lasciando scegliere mia moglie (non scegliendo per lei)* non avrebbe potuto continuare con me. l'alternativa era perdere tutto.* forse sarebbe stato più coerente ma, alla fine, l'armonia è tornata. io soffro ma mi impegno, ogni giorno le sto vicino come mai do tutto quello che ho per lei e sembra, sottolineo sembra, funzionare.... ti abbraccio



A questo punto io sarei curioso di sapere in che modo sei andato oltre


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> A questo punto io sarei curioso di sapere in che modo sei andato oltre


sono andato oltre per l'intensità, la passione, l'amore che ho provato (e per la capacità che ho di amare...). in unanno e mezzo ho passato 40 notti con lei (quaranta....) abbiamo fatto vacanze, siamo stati insieme in città mentre mia moglie e suo marito erano via (con i bambini) - e anche quantdo c'erano.... . ho violato ogni simbolo ho fatto l'amore sul suo letto, sul mio letto (nunziale) nelle case di vacanza ovunque. ho parlato con mia moglie mentre facevo l'amore con l'altra. ho profanato ogni situazione... ho noleggiato un aereo per portarla da me. sono andato oltre..... ogni cosa.  ecco l'ho detto....ed è così difficile dirlo, anche dopo quasi quattro anni. non era giusto che fossi punito? a mio giudizio si.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro,
il tuo Dio è un poco il mio, ma a differenza tua il mio si è divertito a farmi pagare in anticipo le rate di quello che farò di male. Adesso so che posso fare molte nefandezze...ho già pagato, ma non le voglio fare, perchè tanta gente merita non l'egoismo del uomo medio, ma l'altruismo delle persone vere, dei veri uomini e vere donne.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il mio è un pò un Dio dell'Antico Testamento...


 che ti fa cedere alla tentazione per poi punirti, magari attraverso un'innocente come un bambino.
credevo che la fede portasse serenità ma questi concetti sono orrendi


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ti fa cedere alla tentazione per poi punirti, magari attraverso un'innocente come un bambino.
> credevo che la fede portasse serenità ma questi concetti sono orrendi


non orrendi dai.... è una concezione un tantino.. calvinista...ma in certi casi, per certe cose, non ci può essere troppa misericordia

bastardo dentro


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ti fa cedere alla tentazione per poi punirti, magari attraverso un'innocente come un bambino.
> credevo che la fede portasse serenità ma questi concetti sono orrendi


No, la fede ti porta all'essere retto e giusto, non beato.
Si deve essere consapevoli del proprio libero arbitrio ed accettare quello che ne consegue anche di male. La logica della giusta punizione è molto forte, capace ci rende capaci di capire cosa bisogna fare e non inventare scuse del genere "ma si intanto lo fanno tanti", mentre nella verità si è in pochi.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...sono una donna di 38 anni con una bella famiglia ed un amante da 4 anni (tra alti e bassi).
> E' da tanto che vi leggo e so' cosa pensate di chi tradisce e delle donne che si fanno prendere in giro dall'amante che promette mari e monti e poi...
> Ma sono in questa situazione...raccontarvi tutta la storia non basterebbe una vita, del perche' e' iniziata, di tutte le crisi che ci sono state (anche lui ha una bella famiglia, uomo di 46 anni) e del motivo per il quale va avanti.
> So' solo che siamo ancora qui, nonostante abbiamo provato piu' volte ad allontanarci per non fare del male a chi ci sta vicino (appunto marito e moglie, figli, parenti e amici...).
> ...


L'amore è liberazione non costrizione. Se credete di amarvi sul serio i vostri figli vivranno meglio vedendo dei genitori felici piuttosto che genitori afflitti e frustrati... non state commettendo alcun reato, il dolore della separazione, fortunatamente, diverrà sempre più lieve.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> L'amore è liberazione non costrizione. Se credete di amarvi sul serio i vostri figli vivranno meglio vedendo dei genitori felici piuttosto che genitori afflitti e frustrati... non state commettendo alcun reato, il dolore della separazione, fortunatamente, diverrà sempre più lieve.


Riassunto delle puntate precedenti: non era amore da separazione, era amore da ...calesse, ed Elisa ha (finalmente!) lasciato l'amante che non aveva la pur minima intenzione di separarsi dalla moglie.


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Riassunto delle puntate precedenti: non era amore da separazione, era amore da ...calesse, ed Elisa ha (finalmente!) lasciato l'amante che non aveva la pur minima intenzione di separarsi dalla moglie.


Qualcuno sa di traditori/traditrici che hanno lasciato il partner ufficiale (sposato o convivente) per l'amante? Senza che moglie/marito li abbiano cacciati fuori di casa ovviamente... così tanto per capire la differenza tra amore e calesse.


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Qualcuno sa di traditori/traditrici che hanno lasciato il partner ufficiale (sposato o convivente) per l'amante? Senza che moglie/marito li abbiano cacciati fuori di casa ovviamente... così tanto per capire la differenza tra amore e calesse.


Si...io...due colleghi di lavoro... lei due figli entrambi minorenni, maschi....lui una figlia maggiorenne da poco... si son messi insieme ed ora hanno una bimba che sta per fare la comunione... può succedere...quelle non eran corna, era amore... certo, un pò di cornini ai rispettivi partner li han fatti, ma è sempre complicato lasciar dal giorno alla notte case, coniugi, figli.... raro, rarissimo ma accade...

Ah, un'altro, un mio capo... lasciato moglie e figlio maggiorenne per l'amante di molto più piccola di lui, che era single...ora han due bimbi piccoli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si...io...due colleghi di lavoro... lei due figli entrambi minorenni, maschi....lui una figlia maggiorenne da poco... si son messi insieme ed ora hanno una bimba che sta per fare la comunione... può succedere...quelle non eran corna, era amore... certo, un pò di cornini ai rispettivi partner li han fatti, ma è sempre complicato lasciar dal giorno alla notte case, coniugi, figli.... raro, rarissimo ma accade...
> 
> Ah, un'altro, un mio capo... lasciato moglie e figlio maggiorenne per l'amante di molto più piccola di lui, che era single...ora han due bimbi piccoli


 Comunque lasciamo stare l'amore.
Parliamo di seconde unioni (auguro loro serene).
Ma giudicare dal fatto che si son create seconde unioni che si trattava d'amore mi pare arbitrario, allora il primo matrimonio che si era contratto liberamente, era stato scelto per fare una bella festa?
Può essere che non fosse amore in entrambi i casi o lo fosse in entrambi o in un caso e non nell'altro. Che ne sappiamo?

Come nulla sappiamo del prezzo pagato dai figli.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Qualcuno sa di traditori/traditrici che hanno lasciato il partner ufficiale (sposato o convivente) per l'amante? Senza che moglie/marito li abbiano cacciati fuori di casa ovviamente... così tanto per capire la differenza tra amore e calesse.


io ne conosco una 
una collega
a un po' più di 3 anni di distanza, con una bimba piccola, rimpiange amaramente la sua scelta


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Qualcuno sa di t*raditori/traditrici che hanno lasciato il partner ufficiale (sposato o convivente) per l'amante*? Senza che moglie/marito li abbiano cacciati fuori di casa ovviamente... così tanto per capire la differenza tra amore e calesse.


Scusa ma non eri tu quella che contro ogni statistica riportava di decine di casi?!:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Comunque lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Parliamo di seconde unioni (auguro loro serene).*
> Ma giudicare dal fatto che si son create seconde unioni che si trattava d'amore mi pare arbitrario, *allora il primo matrimonio che si era contratto liberamente, era stato scelto per fare una bella festa?
> *Può essere che non fosse amore in entrambi i casi o lo fosse in entrambi o in un caso e non nell'altro. Che ne sappiamo?
> ...


QUANTO TI QUOTO:up:


----------



## Papero (30 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sono andato oltre per l'intensità, la passione, l'amore che ho provato (e per la capacità che ho di amare...). in unanno e mezzo ho passato 40 notti con lei (quaranta....) abbiamo fatto vacanze, siamo stati insieme in città mentre mia moglie e suo marito erano via (con i bambini) - e anche quantdo c'erano.... . ho violato ogni simbolo ho fatto l'amore sul suo letto, sul mio letto (nunziale) nelle case di vacanza ovunque. ho parlato con mia moglie mentre facevo l'amore con l'altra. ho profanato ogni situazione... ho noleggiato un aereo per portarla da me. sono andato oltre..... ogni cosa.  ecco l'ho detto....ed è così difficile dirlo, anche dopo quasi quattro anni. non era giusto che fossi punito? a mio giudizio si.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Caro Bd io non credo che le storie di tradimento in generale siano molto diverse dalla tua. In questo forum ne ho lette tantissime simili. Io per esempio più o meno ho fatto le nefandezze che hai fatto te (escluso noleggiare un aereo per portarla da me ovviamente ).
Non per questo penso che l'infarto che mi ha quasi ammazzato 10 mesi fa mi sia stato mandato per punizione.

Da quello che leggo nei tuoi interventi tu adesso sei uno dei mariti migliori del mondo


----------



## minnie (30 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sono andato oltre per l'intensità, la passione, l'amore che ho provato (e per la capacità che ho di amare...). in unanno e mezzo ho passato 40 notti con lei (quaranta....) abbiamo fatto vacanze, siamo stati insieme in città mentre mia moglie e suo marito erano via (con i bambini) - e anche quantdo c'erano.... . ho violato ogni simbolo ho fatto l'amore sul suo letto, sul mio letto (nunziale) nelle case di vacanza ovunque. ho parlato con mia moglie mentre facevo l'amore con l'altra. ho profanato ogni situazione... ho noleggiato un aereo per portarla da me. sono andato oltre..... ogni cosa. ecco l'ho detto....ed è così difficile dirlo, anche dopo quasi quattro anni. non era giusto che fossi punito? a mio giudizio si.
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Sai bene che è un'assurdità: se anche esistesse un Dio vendicativo, perchè punirti attraverso le sofferenze di tuo figlio (che è innocente) e per di più facendo soffrire quanto (se non più) di te tua moglie che già era una vittima innocente???
Suvvia, non esiste...
Però, santo cielo!, di bastardate ne hai fatte....


----------



## minnie (30 Aprile 2010)

.. e aggiungerei, per BD e papero, che se esistesse il famoso Dio vendicativo... che la punizione corretta... sarebbe stata che il fringuellino andasse in pensione permanente.. :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## minnie (30 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io ne conosco una
> una collega
> a un po' più di 3 anni di distanza, con una bimba piccola, rimpiange amaramente la sua scelta


 
Eccomi, a 5 anni di distanza, con un figlio piccolo rimpiango la sua scelta... L'unica cosa però è che ora non ci sarebbe il mio piccolo, quindi... rimpiango solo in parte....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sono andato oltre per l'intensità, la passione, l'amore che ho provato (e per la capacità che ho di amare...). in unanno e mezzo ho passato 40 notti con lei (quaranta....) abbiamo fatto vacanze, siamo stati insieme in città mentre mia moglie e suo marito erano via (con i bambini) - e anche quantdo c'erano.... . ho violato ogni simbolo ho fatto l'amore sul suo letto, sul mio letto (nunziale) nelle case di vacanza ovunque. ho parlato con mia moglie mentre facevo l'amore con l'altra. ho profanato ogni situazione... ho noleggiato un aereo per portarla da me. sono andato oltre..... ogni cosa. ecco l'ho detto....ed è così difficile dirlo, anche dopo quasi quattro anni. non era giusto che fossi punito? a mio giudizio si.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ciao BD

scusa, io non credo che ci sia un Dio castigatore, ma tu non pensi che se avesse voluto punire te per le tue nefandezze allora avrebbe punito TE, che ne so, magari colpendoti con qualche malattia degenerativa, o in altro modo... ma perché avrebbe dovuto colpire un bimbo innocente? Che senso ha una punizione del genere? Così non starebbe punendo solo te, ma lui e tua moglie.... che non hanno fatto niente. Dai, cerca di pensarla in un'altra maniera.

Scusa, sicuramente l'hai già detto altrove, ma tu hai smesso di vedere quell'altra donna perché il tuo bimbo si è ammalato, o avevi già deciso prima?


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .. e aggiungerei, per BD e papero, che se esistesse il famoso Dio vendicativo... che la punizione corretta... sarebbe stata che il fringuellino andasse in pensione permanente.. :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Sarebbe divertente, per i traditori impotenza a vita e per le donne anorgasmia...sarebbe buono e giusto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Sai bene che è un'assurdità: se anche esistesse un Dio vendicativo, perchè punirti attraverso le sofferenze di tuo figlio (che è innocente) e per di più facendo soffrire quanto (se non più) di te tua moglie che già era una vittima innocente???
> Suvvia, non esiste...
> Però, santo cielo!, di bastardate ne hai fatte....


QUOTO! Ho scritto mentre scriveva anche Minnie, e vedo che la pensiamo nello stesso modo


----------



## Papero (30 Aprile 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .. e aggiungerei, per BD e papero, che se esistesse il famoso Dio vendicativo... che la punizione corretta... sarebbe stata che il fringuellino andasse in pensione permanente.. :mexican::mexican::mexican:



ehm... :sonnodue:


quasi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ciao BD
> 
> scusa, io non credo che ci sia un Dio castigatore, ma tu non pensi che se avesse voluto punire te per le tue nefandezze allora avrebbe punito TE, che ne so, magari colpendoti con qualche malattia degenerativa, o in altro modo... ma perché avrebbe dovuto colpire un bimbo innocente? Che senso ha una punizione del genere? Così non starebbe punendo solo te, ma lui e tua moglie.... che non hanno fatto niente. Dai, cerca di pensarla in un'altra maniera.
> 
> Scusa, sicuramente l'hai già detto altrove, ma tu hai smesso di vedere quell'altra donna perché il tuo bimbo si è ammalato, o avevi già deciso prima?


 In attesa di BD, ti rispondo io. Lo aveva deciso prima, ma per l'indisponibilità dell'amante di essere altro da amanti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Caro Bd io non credo che le storie di tradimento in generale siano molto diverse dalla tua. In questo forum ne ho lette tantissime simili. Io per esempio più o meno ho fatto le nefandezze che hai fatto te (escluso noleggiare un aereo per portarla da me ovviamente ).
> Non per questo penso che l'infarto che mi ha quasi ammazzato 10 mesi fa mi sia stato mandato per punizione.
> 
> Da quello che leggo nei tuoi interventi tu adesso sei uno dei mariti migliori del mondo


 Io mi domando come si possano fare quelle nefandezze. Ovvero come si possa, non solo viversi una relazione, ma mancare di rispetto più che al proprio partner, alla propria famiglia, alla propria storia e, quindi, a se stessi.
Riesci a spiegarmelo?


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi domando come si possano fare quelle nefandezze. Ovvero come si possa, non solo viversi una relazione, ma mancare di rispetto più che al proprio partner, alla propria famiglia, alla propria storia e, quindi, a se stessi.
> Riesci a spiegarmelo?


Più che altro se si è egoisti a se stessi!!! Cavoli si diventa dei mendicanti di sensazioni, una stregua di drogati. In effetti un traditore che si autoassolve per anni è un drogato di sensazioni, non si ferma per una dipendenza psicologica.


----------



## Papero (30 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro se si è egoisti a se stessi!!! Cavoli si diventa dei mendicanti di sensazioni, una stregua di drogati. In effetti un traditore che si autoassolve per anni è un drogato di sensazioni, non si ferma per una dipendenza psicologica.


in attesa di una risposta di BD te lo ha spiegato Daniele


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> in attesa di una risposta di BD te lo ha spiegato Daniele


 Io l'ho chiesta a te, però.
La risposta ....ero obnubilato non mi basta. Per fare quello cose bisogna pianificare tutto, non si fanno da obnubilati, ci si rende ben conto di quel che si sta facendo. E io non l'ho messa sul piano del tradimento del partner, ma di se stessi.


----------



## minnie (30 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ehm... :sonnodue:
> 
> 
> quasi!


 




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io l'ho chiesta a te, però.
> La risposta ....ero obnubilato non mi basta. Per fare quello cose bisogna pianificare tutto, non si fanno da obnubilati, ci si rende ben conto di quel che si sta facendo. E io non l'ho messa sul piano del tradimento del partner, ma di se stessi.


Per la propria droga si riesce fare di tutto, cose stranissime!!!


----------



## ranatan (30 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ciao BD
> 
> scusa, io non credo che ci sia un Dio castigatore, ma tu non pensi che se avesse voluto punire te per le tue nefandezze allora avrebbe punito TE, che ne so, magari colpendoti con qualche malattia degenerativa, o in altro modo... ma perché avrebbe dovuto colpire un bimbo innocente? Che senso ha una punizione del genere? Così non starebbe punendo solo te, ma lui e tua moglie.... che non hanno fatto niente. Dai, cerca di pensarla in un'altra maniera.


Ma perchè Dio deve essere spesso visto come colui che punisce in modo così severo?
Non capisco...non interviene per salvare i bambini che muoiono di fame, non interviene per scongiurare disatri ambientali...non interviene facendo venire un bel coccolone preventivo a futuri pedofili o serial killer...e dovrebbe essere così maligno da colpire un bimbo innocente perchè suo padre ha tradito? Ma manco il traditore andrebbe punito da lui. Al massimo dovrebbe essere la moglie a riempirlo di mazzate! Queste sono cose da sbrigarsi fra comunissimi uomini e donne!


----------



## cattivo (30 Aprile 2010)

scusate se fossimo in un mondo civile chi tradisce dovrebbe essere lapidato (nel vero senso della parola)perchè se ti assumi delle responsabilità le devi onorare , nessuno ti ha obbligato.posso tollerare al limite una scappatella (carcere a vita comunque) ma una relazione di mesi studiata pianificata mai !!


----------



## bastardo dentro (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi domando come si possano fare quelle nefandezze. Ovvero come si possa, non solo viversi una relazione, ma mancare di rispetto più che al proprio partner, alla propria famiglia, alla propria storia e, quindi, a se stessi.
> Riesci a spiegarmelo?


 
provo....non è semplice, ma provo. io non sono andato da psicanalisti o altro e molte, moltissime volte mi sono cheisto i motivi di tutto questo. Io ero convinto di ciò che facevo, ero convinto - ad un certo punto - che avrei lasciato la famiglia (sic!). il percorso giusto diveniva quello che stavo percorrendo e non quello che stavo distruggendo.... in quei momenti è come se vivessi due vite, separate, distinte, ma una fine, nella mia testa esisteva, e doveva culminare con la nascita di un nuovo amore che io - indubbiamente - in quei momenti credevo di provare.  non mandi a monte la famiglia se non stai attraversando "quel mare". non è per semplice sesso. quindi tutti momenti che si rubavano erano (per me) momenti di una strada da percorrere, dolorosi per certi versi, ma necessari. io volevo quella donna, la volevo per me, solo per me. iniziavo a soffrire il we perchè la sapevo con lui, mi aggiravo come un leone in gabbia perchè non sapevo più cosa facessi in casa mia... ero oltre.... molto oltre.  Qualcuno poteva dirmi che non sarei dovuto tornare, che conosciuta l'indisponiilità della mia amante, avrei dovuto lasciar perdere tutto (lasciando anche la famiglia). Bè mi dissi una cosa - ricordo ero in russia .... e guardavo il sole alle undici di sera .... - cerca di capire cosa ti ha legato a tua moglie  - PRIMA - di tutti gli eventi, cerca di ricordare i vostri vent'anni, l'università insieme, lei che mi seguiva quando gareggiavo, tuttti i momenti, mi imponevo di passarli in rassegna, li scrivevo, li analizzavo e molte volte ... sorridevo, piangevo.. ricordando le giornate a letto... e tutte le cose che fano gli innamorati.... erano così tanti quei momenti, era così importante quel sentimento. non volevo pensare ai figli (che sebbene importantissimi non possono essere sufficienti a tenere insieme due persone che non si amano) ..scavavo dentro dime per capire se c'erano le risorse per amarsi di nuovo (sempre che lei volesse ancora...)  eppure..... cosa mi era successo??? proprio a me??? che sono sempre stato d'acciaio??? non importava più, non doveva importare più. la vita, il destino aveva deciso per me. lei aveva detto no. io non l'ho più vista, nè sentita - nemmeno una volta - la città è grande.... non ho più nessuna notizia. non ho voluto "vivacchiare" non volevo una vita di rimpianto, voglio una bella vita, volevo tornare ad essere per lei quello che ero stato per 15 anni.... certo..all'inizio non riuscivo, ero frenato, il ricordo di quella "lavatrice" era soverchiante e la mancanza della persona altrettanto... eppure umilmente, passin passino, giorno dopo giorno, i gesti le parole - il sesso che non era mai mancato del tutto - tutto cominciava a tornare....è stato incredibile. ma...ripeto io sono convinto di essere andato oltre e sono convinto che Dio abbia voluto darmi un segnale, che non si aspettasse questo da me, dalla mia sensibilità e forse per questo mi ha mandato il mio secondo bambino (che adoro....) per consentirmi più facilmente di espiare le mie - enormi - colpe. l'unico dispiacere è che soprattutto mia moglie - che è la mamma e solo le mamme possono capirmi... - è stata colpita, distrutta, ma ha trovato un compagno pronto a combattere a fianco a lei, in tutto e per tutto. Come potevo trasferirle tutto questo? l'intensità del sentimento che ho provato, le sensazioni, l'avrei uccisa (dentro...) e nonostante le sue colpe (piccole o grandi che fossero) non lo meritava, nessuno merita l'inflizione del dolore.  Alla fine io sono qui - accanto a lei - e lei mi dice di essere serena nonostante la malattia del bimbo mi vuole vicino, mi cerca, "sente" la mia presenza, mi percepisce. nonostante tutto questo a volte sogno un tribunale dove un giudice signore dice "imputato alzatevi...", io mi alzo, chino la testa in avanti e dico "colpevole".... emblematico.... il sogno ricorre .... e nessuno, sa nulla....


bastardo dentro


----------



## Amoremio (30 Aprile 2010)

io non credo a questo Dio dell'antico testamento

e spero di aver ragione


se Dio punisse mio marito colpendo i suoi figli
punirebbe i miei figli


----------



## ranatan (30 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Alla fine io sono qui - accanto a lei - e lei mi dice di essere serena nonostante la malattia del bimbo mi vuole vicino, mi cerca, "sente" la mia presenza, mi percepisce. nonostante tutto questo a volte sogno un tribunale dove un giudice signore dice "imputato alzatevi...", io mi alzo, chino la testa in avanti e dico "colpevole".... emblematico.... il sogno ricorre .... e nessuno, sa nulla....
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Mi spiace molto per il tuo piccolo. Spero sia un problema risolvibile...
Comunque non devi pensare che quello che è successo sia colpa tua, altrimenti non vivrai più, sarai sommerso dai sensi di colpa. Roba da dare di matto!
Mettiti in testa che quello che hai fatto non c'entra nulla, è stato il destino, il caso...
Personalmente concordo con te sul fatto di aver trovato inopportuno confessare tutto a tua moglie. Non in questo momento che di dolori da sopportare ne ha già uno enorme.
Stalle vicino e basta, con tutto te stesso!
Un grosso in bocca al lupo.


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa ma non eri tu quella che contro ogni statistica riportava di decine di casi?!:carneval:


Di seconde unioni, di amanti diventate seconde mogli. Ma le prime mogli (o i primi mariti) hanno chiuso dopo il tradimento. Comunque secondo me la differenza non sta tra amore o non amore, ma tra amore che combatte e amore che non lo fa.


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque* lasciamo stare l'amore*.
> Parliamo di seconde unioni (auguro loro serene).
> Ma giudicare dal fatto che si son create seconde unioni che si trattava d'amore mi pare arbitrario, allora il primo matrimonio che si era contratto liberamente, era stato scelto per fare una bella festa?
> Può essere che non fosse amore in entrambi i casi o lo fosse in entrambi o in un caso e non nell'altro. Che ne sappiamo?
> ...


Perchè, nelle seconde unioni l'amore non può essere contemplato?


----------



## ranatan (30 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non credo a questo Dio dell'antico testamento
> 
> e spero di aver ragione
> 
> ...


Non sono praticante, non vado in chiesa...ma mi domandavo...è questa visione della punizione divina che inculcano i sacerdoti ai fedeli?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non sono praticante, non vado in chiesa...ma mi domandavo...è questa visione della punizione divina che inculcano i sacerdoti ai fedeli?


io non lo percepisco così


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Parliamo di seconde unioni (auguro loro serene).
> Ma giudicare dal fatto che si son create seconde unioni che si trattava d'amore mi pare arbitrario, allora il primo matrimonio che si era contratto liberamente, era stato scelto per fare una bella festa?
> Può essere che non fosse amore in entrambi i casi o lo fosse in entrambi o in un caso e non nell'altro. Che ne sappiamo?
> ...


Ecco, e qui anche a me è sembrato ben strano... la I coppia ora vive in 5, tutti d'amore e d'accordo, io li frequento anche...un o spettacolo, soprattutto il fratellastro grande ormai 20enne e la bimba 10enne...

La II coppia idem con patate...

Infatti non me lo spiego...alle volte succede....raramente ma succede....forse io speravo in quello....meno male PER ME che non sia successo....


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> QUANTO TI QUOTO:up:


Ragazze (anche persa), ma perchè siete così severe?
Pensate che la quotidianità uccida l'amore?
Non lo uccide almeno per un po' e se non ci sono figli per lo mezzo dura. I figli creano scompiglio nella coppia quando la donna dimentica di essere moglie...:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè, nelle seconde unioni l'amore non può essere contemplato?


 Fai come il conte? Leggi una riga e rispondi a quella, trascurando il resto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non sono praticante, non vado in chiesa...ma mi domandavo...è questa visione della punizione divina che inculcano i sacerdoti ai fedeli?


 Non mi risulta proprio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> provo....non è semplice, ma provo. io non sono andato da psicanalisti o altro e molte, moltissime volte mi sono cheisto i motivi di tutto questo. Io ero convinto di ciò che facevo, ero convinto - ad un certo punto - che avrei lasciato la famiglia (sic!). il percorso giusto diveniva quello che stavo percorrendo e non quello che stavo distruggendo.... in quei momenti è come se vivessi due vite, separate, distinte, ma una fine, nella mia testa esisteva, e doveva culminare con la nascita di un nuovo amore che io - indubbiamente - in quei momenti credevo di provare. non mandi a monte la famiglia se non stai attraversando "quel mare". non è per semplice sesso. quindi tutti momenti che si rubavano erano (per me) momenti di una strada da percorrere, dolorosi per certi versi, ma necessari. io volevo quella donna, la volevo per me, solo per me. iniziavo a soffrire il we perchè la sapevo con lui, mi aggiravo come un leone in gabbia perchè non sapevo più cosa facessi in casa mia... ero oltre.... molto oltre. Qualcuno poteva dirmi che non sarei dovuto tornare, che conosciuta l'indisponiilità della mia amante, avrei dovuto lasciar perdere tutto (lasciando anche la famiglia). Bè mi dissi una cosa - ricordo ero in russia .... e guardavo il sole alle undici di sera .... - cerca di capire cosa ti ha legato a tua moglie - PRIMA - di tutti gli eventi, cerca di ricordare i vostri vent'anni, l'università insieme, lei che mi seguiva quando gareggiavo, tuttti i momenti, mi imponevo di passarli in rassegna, li scrivevo, li analizzavo e molte volte ... sorridevo, piangevo.. ricordando le giornate a letto... e tutte le cose che fano gli innamorati.... erano così tanti quei momenti, era così importante quel sentimento. non volevo pensare ai figli (che sebbene importantissimi non possono essere sufficienti a tenere insieme due persone che non si amano) ..scavavo dentro dime per capire se c'erano le risorse per amarsi di nuovo (sempre che lei volesse ancora...) eppure..... cosa mi era successo??? proprio a me??? che sono sempre stato d'acciaio??? non importava più, non doveva importare più. la vita, il destino aveva deciso per me. lei aveva detto no. io non l'ho più vista, nè sentita - nemmeno una volta - la città è grande.... non ho più nessuna notizia. non ho voluto "vivacchiare" non volevo una vita di rimpianto, voglio una bella vita, volevo tornare ad essere per lei quello che ero stato per 15 anni.... certo..all'inizio non riuscivo, ero frenato, il ricordo di quella "lavatrice" era soverchiante e la mancanza della persona altrettanto... eppure umilmente, passin passino, giorno dopo giorno, i gesti le parole - il sesso che non era mai mancato del tutto - tutto cominciava a tornare....è stato incredibile. ma...ripeto io sono convinto di essere andato oltre e sono convinto che Dio abbia voluto darmi un segnale, che non si aspettasse questo da me, dalla mia sensibilità e forse per questo mi ha mandato il mio secondo bambino (che adoro....) per consentirmi più facilmente di espiare le mie - enormi - colpe. l'unico dispiacere è che soprattutto mia moglie - che è la mamma e solo le mamme possono capirmi... - è stata colpita, distrutta, ma ha trovato un compagno pronto a combattere a fianco a lei, in tutto e per tutto. Come potevo trasferirle tutto questo? l'intensità del sentimento che ho provato, le sensazioni, l'avrei uccisa (dentro...) e nonostante le sue colpe (piccole o grandi che fossero) non lo meritava, nessuno merita l'inflizione del dolore. Alla fine io sono qui - accanto a lei - e lei mi dice di essere serena nonostante la malattia del bimbo mi vuole vicino, mi cerca, "sente" la mia presenza, mi percepisce. nonostante tutto questo a volte sogno un tribunale dove un giudice signore dice "imputato alzatevi...", io mi alzo, chino la testa in avanti e dico "colpevole".... emblematico.... il sogno ricorre .... e nessuno, sa nulla....
> 
> 
> bastardo dentro


 Io capisco bene.
Ma tutto questo percorso, divergente dalla prima vita scelta, può essere percorso per un tratto in buona fede, senza compiere nefandezze, senza ptrofanare, case, letti, divani dove si coccolano i figli. Soprattutto se si hanno i mezzi economici per farlo...

Lo chiedevo perché invece credo che proprio si voglia compierle come a voler affermare un diritto e una normalità del rapporto, ma da ...adolescente che usa il letto dei genitori non solo per comodo, ma per sentirsi pari a loro. Quindi si compie una cosa nefanda per affermarne la nobiltà.
Non credi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque lasciamo stare l'amore.
> Parliamo di seconde unioni (auguro loro serene).
> Ma giudicare dal fatto che si son create seconde unioni che si trattava d'amore mi pare arbitrario, allora il primo matrimonio che si era contratto liberamente, era stato scelto per fare una bella festa?
> Può essere che non fosse amore in entrambi i casi o lo fosse in entrambi o in un caso e non nell'altro. Che ne sappiamo?
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> QUANTO TI QUOTO:up:





amarax ha detto:


> Ragazze (anche persa), ma perchè siete così severe?
> Pensate che la quotidianità uccida l'amore?
> Non lo uccide almeno per un po' e se non ci sono figli per lo mezzo dura. I figli creano scompiglio nella coppia quando la donna dimentica di essere moglie...:unhappy:


 Hai letto anche tu solo la prima riga?!!!


----------



## bastardo dentro (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io capisco bene.
> Ma tutto questo percorso, divergente dalla prima vita scelta, può essere percorso per un tratto in buona fede, senza compiere nefandezze, senza ptrofanare, case, letti, divani dove si coccolano i figli. Soprattutto se si hanno i mezzi economici per farlo...
> 
> Lo chiedevo perché invece credo che proprio si voglia compierle come a voler affermare un diritto e una normalità del rapporto, ma da ...adolescente che usa il letto dei genitori non solo per comodo, ma per sentirsi pari a loro. Quindi si compie una cosa nefanda per affermarne la nobiltà.
> Non credi?


no Persa, non c'è (almeno in me) volontà di profanazione o di sensazione di spregio o quasi vilipendio  ovvero voglia di affermazione, sono le circostanze che portano in quella direzione, che tuttavia restano nefande. a me capitava di pensarci dopo... di rivedere le scene... era difficile. Tuttavia non riuscivo ad astenermi, capivo l'errore, lo comprendevo benissimo ma non riuscivo a controllarmi....la nefandezza la percepivo bene, ma io non riuscivo a non prendere quella donna ovunque capitasse, in qualunque circostanza. ..

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> no Persa, non c'è (almeno in me) volontà di profanazione o di sensazione di spregio o quasi vilipendio ovvero voglia di affermazione, sono le circostanze che portano in quella direzione, che tuttavia restano nefande. a me capitava di pensarci dopo... di rivedere le scene... era difficile. Tuttavia non riuscivo ad astenermi, capivo l'errore, lo comprendevo benissimo ma non riuscivo a controllarmi....la nefandezza la percepivo bene, ma io non riuscivo a non prendere quella donna ovunque capitasse, in qualunque circostanza. ..
> 
> bastardo dentro


 Beh mica ci arrivava per caso in casa tua ..avresto potuto andare in un romantico albergo, no?


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai letto anche tu solo la prima riga?!!!


 
No l'ho letto il tuo post. Ma sai come la penso. Io non vorrei niente, nemmeno la casa pur essendoci in casa i ragazzi. Vorrei un buco, piccolo ma stare serena. Vestiti al mercatino e un frigo più vuoto che pieno.
E dico x davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No l'ho letto il tuo post. Ma sai come la penso. Io non vorrei niente, nemmeno la casa pur essendoci in casa i ragazzi. Vorrei un buco, piccolo ma stare serena. Vestiti al mercatino e un frigo più vuoto che pieno.
> E dico x davvero.


 Ma tu intanto sei lì.
Se decidessi di separarti e i figli volessero stare con te, che faresti, li abbandoneresti?
Certo che una con un suo stipendio può vivere sola. Grazie al cielo non siamo come le donne delle generazioni precedenti che non potevano porsi il problema di scegliere!
Non credere che con quello che ti darebbe per i figli tu potresti frequentare altro oltre il mercato!


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu intanto sei lì.
> Se decidessi di separarti e i figli volessero stare con te, che faresti, li abbandoneresti?
> Certo che una con un suo stipendio può vivere sola. Grazie al cielo non siamo come le donne delle generazioni precedenti che non potevano porsi il problema di scegliere!
> Non credere che con quello che ti darebbe per i figli tu potresti frequentare altro oltre il mercato!


 
Certo che non li abbandonerei. ma fra un po' andranno via loro.Il primo ad ottobre , l'altro subito dopo...
e il mercatino mi sta bene già adesso. Uso altri negozi se devo andare con lui, se non...no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Certo che non li abbandonerei. ma fra un po' andranno via loro.Il primo ad ottobre , l'altro subito dopo...
> e il mercatino mi sta bene già adesso. Uso altri negozi se devo andare con lui, se non...no.


 Allora potrai ..liberarti! :up:


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora potrai ..liberarti! :up:


 
E' qualche giorno che sono in fase down.
Niente mi dovrebe far pensare che abbiano iniziato di nuovo ed invece ho persistente questa sensazione.
Uff...non ne uscirò mai.
Per questo sto fantasticando sulla mia fuga.
Da ieri un po' piango ed erano mesi che non lo facevo. Ma piango per me.


----------



## bastardo dentro (30 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh mica ci arrivava per caso in casa tua ..avresto potuto andare in un romantico albergo, no?


 
la casa propria - con qualche accortezza - era il posto a mio avviso più sicuro...

un abbraccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> la casa propria - con qualche accortezza - era il posto a mio avviso più sicuro...
> 
> un abbraccio


Se vivi in una villa isolata ...se no qualche battuta poi i vicini la fanno... anche se...non è detto che il tradito la capisca...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> la casa propria - con qualche accortezza - era il posto a mio avviso più sicuro...
> 
> un abbraccio


Non avertene, BD, ma Persa dice qualcosa di molto vero a mio avviso, tu hai qualcosa di irrisolto.
La casa propria non è "sicura"; e 'una inconscia (e conscia) violazione del "territorio" sacro del coniuge. Tu hai volutamente "esagerato" e "profanato" qualcosa che in fondo in fondo sapevi di non poter distruggere. Forse il te stesso "costruito"?

Eppure non ne vieni a capo, gli anni passano...ma continua la rimozione.

Scusami, ma questa è la sensazione.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Certo che non li abbandonerei. ma fra un po' andranno via loro.Il primo ad ottobre , l'altro subito dopo...
> e il mercatino mi sta bene già adesso. Uso altri negozi se devo andare con lui, se non...no.


Amarax, umanamente sono dispiaciutissima per la tua sofferenza, che gli anni non placano.
Ma in concreto..come ti possiamo aiutare, se non ti aiuti tu?


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amarax, umanamente sono dispiaciutissima per la tua sofferenza, che gli anni non placano.
> Ma in concreto..come ti possiamo aiutare, se non ti aiuti tu?


Niente...mi basta quando mi viene il magone poterlo dire qui. 
che poi un po' sarà colpa di ormoni che non vogliono acquietarsi.
Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2010)

Eh sì ...diamo colpa agli ormoni!!! 












Ti abbraccio forte forte


----------



## bastardo dentro (1 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non avertene, BD, ma Persa dice qualcosa di molto vero a mio avviso, tu hai qualcosa di irrisolto.
> La casa propria non è "sicura"; e 'una inconscia (e conscia) violazione del "territorio" sacro del coniuge. Tu hai volutamente "esagerato" e "profanato" qualcosa che in fondo in fondo sapevi di non poter distruggere. Forse il te stesso "costruito"?
> 
> Eppure non ne vieni a capo, gli anni passano...ma continua la rimozione.
> ...


 
di cose irrisolte cene sono molte in me.... ma contano i fatti. io sono qui vedo crescere i miei bimbi tento di trasmettere loro gioia di vivere, passioni e valori, che nonostante tutto credo di avere. cerco di sostenere mia moglie nel suo difficile cammino facendole sentire la mia presenza e non dandola per scontata. trovo che questa sia una vita che vale la pena vivere e con il passare degli anni mi sento sempre più nel posto giusto al momento giusto...nonostante le disgrazie nonostante tutto. è un processo lungo, lento ma costante. Ma io sono qui....

ti abbraccio


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> di cose irrisolte cene sono molte in me.... ma contano i fatti. io sono qui vedo crescere i miei bimbi tento di trasmettere loro gioia di vivere, passioni e valori, che nonostante tutto credo di avere. cerco di sostenere mia moglie nel suo difficile cammino facendole sentire la mia presenza e non dandola per scontata. trovo che questa sia una vita che vale la pena vivere e con il passare degli anni mi sento sempre più nel posto giusto al momento giusto...nonostante le disgrazie nonostante tutto. è un processo lungo, lento ma costante. Ma io sono qui....
> 
> ti abbraccio


 
Tutta  la tua storia non la conosco. In certe circostanze   credo che perdonarsi sia  più difficile che perdonare . Ma mi sembra di capire che tu eri già tornato da tua moglie prima che iniziassero i problemi...


----------



## minnie (3 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ragazze (anche persa), ma perchè siete così severe?
> Pensate che la quotidianità uccida l'amore?
> Non lo uccide almeno per un po' e se non ci sono figli per lo mezzo dura. I figli creano scompiglio nella coppia quando la donna dimentica di essere moglie...:unhappy:


 
Forse sì... ma a volte accade che la donna dimentica di essere moglie perchè l'uomo dimentica di essere padre....


----------



## Amarax (3 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Forse sì... ma a volte accade che la donna dimentica di essere moglie perchè l'uomo dimentica di essere padre....


 
Già...e a chi tocca mettere i ruoli a posto?


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Forse sì... ma a volte accade che la donna dimentica di essere moglie perchè l'uomo dimentica di essere padre....


:up:


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Forse sì... ma a volte accade che la donna dimentica di essere moglie perchè l'uomo dimentica di essere padre....


Più che dimenticarsi è che noi lo dobbiamo apprendere.

Ed è ben diverso aver dentro di sè i propri figli 9 mesi rispetto a trovarseli davanti, concretizzazione di quello che è stato fino a quel momento solo un pensiero, un desiderio...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Già...e a chi tocca mettere i ruoli a posto?


A entrambi...:sonar:


----------



## Amarax (3 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più che dimenticarsi è che noi lo dobbiamo apprendere.
> 
> Ed è ben diverso aver dentro di sè i propri figli 9 mesi rispetto a trovarseli davanti, concretizzazione di quello che è stato fino a quel momento solo un pensiero, un desiderio...


 
Vero.
Dicono che quella differenza ce la portiamo avanti.


----------



## marziam83 (20 Maggio 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Lascia stare Marzia...se ancora non hai fatto niente non farlo...sappi che io vado avanti da 4 anni e sono stati anni pieni di dolore, palle e casini vari!
> Il gioco...non vale la candela, soprattutto se ami tuo marito e non vuoi perderlo e soprattutto se non vuoi perdere la serenita'.
> Non e' cosi' "facile" tradire senza che ci tocchi dentro...
> 
> Io ti do' il mio consiglio...se tornassi indietro, nonostante tutte le emozioni stupende che ho provato, ti giuro che non lo rifarei!



Grazie Mille..... lo so che sarebbe un grosso errore farlo ma certe volte mi sembra che sia diventata un ossesione per me stare con lui.....

Pero' fino ad ora non e' successo niente....piu' dalla sua di parte perche' non vuole che nessuno di noi soffra


----------



## Papero (20 Maggio 2010)

@Elisa: vedo che leggi il forum ma non intervieni... come sta andando? Mi viene da pensare che ci sei dentro fino al collo un'altra volta...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2010)

marziam83 ha detto:


> Grazie Mille..... lo so che sarebbe un grosso errore farlo ma certe volte mi sembra che sia diventata un ossesione per me stare con lui.....
> 
> Pero' fino ad ora non e' successo niente....piu' dalla sua di parte perche' *non vuole che nessuno di noi soffra*



no, è che non gli piaci abbastanza e non vuole casini.


----------



## minnie (20 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no, è che non gli piaci abbastanza e non vuole casini.


 
:mexican:wow, ho letto i post sui 3d che hai scritto uno dietro l'altro e la domanda mi sorge spontanea... Brutta giornata?


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> :mexican:wow, ho letto i post sui 3d che hai scritto uno dietro l'altro e la domanda mi sorge spontanea... Brutta giornata?



ehh, osservatrice, ma no, anzi,quando sono di buon umore sono particolarmente sintetica nell'esprimermi!


----------



## Amarax (20 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehh, osservatrice, ma no, anzi,quando sono di buon umore sono particolarmente sintetica nell'esprimermi!


 
  ricordo male o  ti chiamavano "crotala" nel vecchio tradi???


----------



## Verena67 (21 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ricordo male o  ti chiamavano "crotala" nel vecchio tradi???



tuttora crotala e fiera di esserlo!


----------

